# HP Slatebook x2 thoughts?



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## marlar (Aug 12, 2013)

I, or rather my wife, got this tablet a week ago and I am quite impressed. It is fast and nice, and I agree with the advertisement "100% notebook, 100% tablet". When docked, it feels like a true notebook with a very well designed keyboard and nice shortcut keys. And when used as a tablet, it works well too.

The multi user profiles on Android 4.2 works extremely well too.

For the root access: yes please! I want root too


----------



## zedmk2 (Aug 12, 2013)

marlar said:


> I, or rather my wife, got this tablet a week ago and I am quite impressed. It is fast and nice, and I agree with the advertisement "100% notebook, 100% tablet". When docked, it feels like a true notebook with a very well designed keyboard and nice shortcut keys. And when used as a tablet, it works well too.
> 
> The multi user profiles on Android 4.2 works extremely well too.
> 
> For the root access: yes please! I want root too

Click to collapse



My roommate bought one of these last week. I was a little dubious at first, but I agree with your assessment. "100% notebook/100% tablet" is pretty accurate.

I have a HP touchpad from the $99 sale from year(s?) ago. I could never get used to just the tablet feel, so I *really* like the docked feel of the slatebook.

Just my 2c. I think it's a feel thing. My girlfriend prefers tablets and just tablets.

I don't think my roommate cares about root... but I could probably convince him. Can never have too many testers


----------



## atg284 (Aug 13, 2013)

HP needs to bring the 32/64GB internal storage ones to the U.S.

Also with no physical store presence this tablet combo will go nowhere.


----------



## jonlad1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Does anyone want to give a little review on their thoughts on the unit?

Its been out in a few countries for a few weeks now and still not in depth review anywhere!

Cheers


----------



## Rydo111 (Aug 13, 2013)

jonlad1 said:


> Does anyone want to give a little review on their thoughts on the unit?
> 
> Its been out in a few countries for a few weeks now and still not in depth review anywhere!
> 
> Cheers

Click to collapse



I had a TF201 and needed to replace it. I too could not wait for the new ASUS to come out, so I took the risk and bought a Slatebook x2. The complete lack of any discussion on this device, including reviews, is unbelievable. Do a Google search...if you exclude the repeat of the HP spec page...there is nothing.

I'm not a reviewer, but I like this device so far. Its very snappy, no lag, and its running a very close to stock Android 4.2.2 ROM. The only complaints I have are minor; no ability to direct connect to computer (runs off an AC adapter and a proprietary cable), and there is a little 'wobble' back and forth when docked (not tight like the Transformer). But everything else is nice, the screen, responsiveness, dock keys and looks. Its plastic, but who cares; so are about 100 million Samsung phones (I have a Note 2). I ran an AnTuTu benchmark, it was 29054 for what its worth; benchmarks don't mean too much to me.

I really hope Devs pick this up, find a root method and work on a CM load. I am concerned that the HP support to updates (4.3, KeyLimePie, etc) may be slow or non-existent. This wouldn't be a disaster, as the current load is fine, but I hate getting left behind.

---------- Post added at 08:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:48 PM ----------




atg284 said:


> HP needs to bring the 32/64GB internal storage ones to the U.S.
> 
> Also with no physical store presence this tablet combo will go nowhere.

Click to collapse



I'm in Australia; they only had the 16GB model in the store I went to. This works about to be just under 12GB usable. However, I did put a 32GB micro SD card into the tablet and a 32GB SD card into the dock, so now I have on 70GB, which is more than enough for me.


----------



## toanau (Aug 13, 2013)

I Just ordered last week still waiting for device. The one strange thing is there is no review or any discussion about the device. Hopefully we get our own forum

Google Edition S4 CM Mod


----------



## conan1600 (Aug 13, 2013)

I bought one yesterday online for what is certainly going to be less than what the new Asus pad infinity will go for and it should arrive in 2 days. While I'm skeptical of HP products this one has such nice specs I couldn't resist. I'm very surprised there isn't an xda forum created for this convertible yet.


----------



## scanline (Aug 13, 2013)

bought this a week ago its a pretty kick ass notebook tablet combo just cant wait to root this beast was wondering if a male male usb cable would let me access it on the pc


----------



## jinnk (Aug 13, 2013)

Just found a full review from google 
http://technologynews11.com/laptops/test-hp-slatebook-x2


----------



## atg284 (Aug 13, 2013)

Rydo111 said:


> I'm in Australia; they only had the 16GB model in the store I went to. This works about to be just under 12GB usable. However, I did put a 32GB micro SD card into the tablet and a 32GB SD card into the dock, so now I have on 70GB, which is more than enough for me.

Click to collapse



I get the extra storage on the SD cards but the 11-12 GB left over for apps is not enough. The fact that they are actually making 32/64GB versions yet not offering them in the US makes absolutely no sense. Apps and games are only going to get bigger and bigger...I have a hp touchpad 16GB with ICS and have to really pick and choose what I install because of the small space..I'm looking for am upgrade in the internal storage department as well.


----------



## Rydo111 (Aug 14, 2013)

scanline said:


> bought this a week ago its a pretty kick ass notebook tablet combo just cant wait to root this beast was wondering if a male male usb cable would let me access it on the pc

Click to collapse



I tried this yesterday with no success. You can flash files from the SD card via the boot menu, so maybe that's an option for a dev who knows what he's doing.


----------



## toanau (Aug 14, 2013)

Could anyone confirm this tablet work with only 32G micro SD. Planning to order a 64G sd

Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 14, 2013)

atg284 said:


> I get the extra storage on the SD cards but the 11-12 GB left over for apps is not enough. The fact that they are actually making 32/64GB versions yet not offering them in the US makes absolutely no sense. Apps and games are only going to get bigger and bigger...I have a hp touchpad 16GB with ICS and have to really pick and choose what I install because of the small space..I'm looking for am upgrade in the internal storage department as well.

Click to collapse



Interesting. I've usually managed well enough with low internal storage (my Razr Maxx only had 8GB dedicated to apps, and I never overloaded it). I like the fact that this tablet takes multiple SD cards for expansion--means odds are I'll never run out of space even with my 20+ GB music collection.

I'm glad to hear there are others who like what they've seen and are hoping for devs to pick it up. It means I made a good purchase. Looking forward to getting mine in the mail Friday!

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## Rydo111 (Aug 14, 2013)

toanau said:


> Could anyone confirm this tablet work with only 32G micro SD. Planning to order a 64G sd
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Sorry, I read that 32GB was max, so I just went with 32GB. Haven't tried 64GB.

---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 AM ----------




fantasticrat said:


> Interesting. I've usually managed well enough with low internal storage (my Razr Maxx only had 8GB dedicated to apps, and I never overloaded it). I like the fact that this tablet takes multiple SD cards for expansion--means odds are I'll never run out of space even with my 20+ GB music collection.
> 
> I'm glad to hear there are others who like what they've seen and are hoping for devs to pick it up. It means I made a good purchase. Looking forward to getting mine in the mail Friday!
> 
> --Fantastic Rat

Click to collapse



My TF201 only had 16GB and it was fine for apps; I never ran out of room to install stuff. My issue was storage of my video library, which is fine on the 2 extension cards. I haven't read anywhere where >16GB units are available; maybe they are still coming.


----------



## kibida (Aug 15, 2013)

Just tried a display set at the HP fair. It looks and feels sturdy except for the part that connects the tablet to the keyboard. Feel like its not connected properly and wobbles alot. I like the keyboard combo. For the price, its definitely cheap.

I am going to wait for more reviews before buying. Ppl kept saying tegra 4 sucks but isnt this the first tegra 4 tablet??


----------



## Username invalid (Aug 15, 2013)

Android is fine as a phone OS but not as a laptop replacement.


----------



## conan1600 (Aug 15, 2013)

Actually when you consider what most people use a laptop for android makes a very good laptop. With a level of power consumption that is wonderful. Of course haswell may end that particular argument. Or at least give it a black eye. At any rate for consumption and light computation devices I like android. Given its current power growth rate and popularity it could actually overtake and dominate the laptop industry unless Microsoft and Intel step up their game quickly. I tend to think Intel and Microsoft will drop the hammer next year though. Laptop sales are Declining at an alarming rate and windows RT hurt Microsoft's pocketbook a bit so they will innovate or die. I figure with their money and Affluence they will throw a mean right hook at the market sooner or later


----------



## masterkent (Aug 15, 2013)

Rydo111 said:


> Sorry, I read that 32GB was max, so I just went with 32GB. Haven't tried 64GB.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:24 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Someone on another thread can use his 64B SD on a HP SlateBook X2 : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44619797&postcount=15


----------



## mali_nay (Aug 15, 2013)

*Hi all, what about gaming on this tab?*

Hello, i am thinking to buy this tablet and i just wanna know that how is the gaming on this tab. I mean high end graphical games like NOVA or gangstar vegas. Actually i am having a nexus 7 1st gen and I intrested to buy an TEGRA 4 tablet. so pls tell


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## toanau (Aug 15, 2013)

There a gaming tread for this tablet posted right above your post

Google Edition S4


----------



## raptir (Aug 15, 2013)

Rydo111 said:


> I tried this yesterday with no success. You can flash files from the SD card via the boot menu, so maybe that's an option for a dev who knows what he's doing.

Click to collapse



The big issue is that without ADB and Fastboot access rooting becomes substantially more difficult. All of the easy ways to root (insecure boot.img, flashing superuser through a custom recovery, etc...) are only easy if it's possible to unlock the bootloader without an exploit. Beyond that, most root exploits still require ADB (any sort of "toolkit" that runs off your PC to root the device). I've owned a number of Android devices and can't think of one that I rooted without connecting to my PC.

The lack of a PC connection also means that you can't use Helium without root, which is something I've come to rely on.


----------



## masterkent (Aug 15, 2013)

raptir said:


> The big issue is that without ADB and Fastboot access rooting becomes substantially more difficult. All of the easy ways to root (insecure boot.img, flashing superuser through a custom recovery, etc...) are only easy if it's possible to unlock the bootloader without an exploit. Beyond that, most root exploits still require ADB (any sort of "toolkit" that runs off your PC to root the device). I've owned a number of Android devices and can't think of one that I rooted without connecting to my PC.
> 
> The lack of a PC connection also means that you can't use Helium without root, which is something I've come to rely on.

Click to collapse



Isn't it possible to use ADB via WiFi or Bluetooth ?


----------



## raptir (Aug 15, 2013)

masterkent said:


> Isn't it possible to use ADB via WiFi or Bluetooth ?

Click to collapse



That's true, but it is still definitely complicating the process. You also have no access to fastboot. And again, no way to backup app data without root.

Also, HP doesn't sell the charger for the device. So no backup chargers and no car chargers.


----------



## masterkent (Aug 15, 2013)

raptir said:


> That's true, but it is still definitely complicating the process. You also have no access to fastboot. And again, no way to backup app data without root.
> 
> Also, HP doesn't sell the charger for the device. So no backup chargers and no car chargers.

Click to collapse



Fantastic... So, we'll never get root on that tablet...


----------



## raptir (Aug 15, 2013)

masterkent said:


> Fantastic... So, we'll never get root on that tablet...

Click to collapse



Nah, I wouldn't say that. I'm certainly not a developer. The most robust root method I would be able to handle on my own is creating an insecure boot.img, and that's the bottom of the totem pole as far as difficulty goes. All I'm saying is that the simple method is not an option, and there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of developer interest (or really interest at all) in the device...

That coupled with the fact that Helium backup won't work since there's no USB port makes me question returning the device...


----------



## masterkent (Aug 15, 2013)

raptir said:


> Nah, I wouldn't say that. I'm certainly not a developer. The most robust root method I would be able to handle on my own is creating an insecure boot.img, and that's the bottom of the totem pole as far as difficulty goes. All I'm saying is that the simple method is not an option, and there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of developer interest (or really interest at all) in the device...
> 
> That coupled with the fact that Helium backup won't work since there's no USB port makes me question returning the device...

Click to collapse



The fact that there's no dedicated section to that tablet on XDA shows the limited interest there is about it. Despite its relatively low price and the lack of real competitor.


----------



## raptir (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah, I think that the Transformer Tegra 4 model is still going to be the dockable tablet to go with once it's released. Still, I'm going to give this a fair chance.

Also, I take back what I said about ADB over wireless or bluetooth. To set that up you need to be able to connect the device once, so that's not an option for the Slatebook.


----------



## conan1600 (Aug 15, 2013)

The nook HD plus is rooted and custom recovery installed via a SD card. It actually works out to be a better root and ROM method imho

---------- Post added at 10:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 AM ----------




masterkent said:


> The fact that there's no dedicated section to that tablet on XDA shows the limited interest there is about it. Despite its relatively low price and the lack of real competitor.

Click to collapse



Yes that or...it hasn't hit store shelves and has no marketing so no name recognition


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 15, 2013)

*Root/CWM from SD*



raptir said:


> The big issue is that without ADB and Fastboot access rooting becomes substantially more difficult. All of the easy ways to root (insecure boot.img, flashing superuser through a custom recovery, etc...) are only easy if it's possible to unlock the bootloader without an exploit. Beyond that, most root exploits still require ADB (any sort of "toolkit" that runs off your PC to root the device). I've owned a number of Android devices and can't think of one that I rooted without connecting to my PC.
> 
> The lack of a PC connection also means that you can't use Helium without root, which is something I've come to rely on.

Click to collapse



Actually, back in my Nook Color days I rooted via a bootable SD card. As I recall, it was just a matter of tricking the tablet into booting from the Micro SD and then using that to flash over the existing interface with CWM. From there it was easy to install CM7. I can't imagine it would be quite as simple as rooting from a computer, for a dev, at least, but for me it was the easiest root I ever did. Plus I'm on OS X Mountain Lion right now, so a lot of the standard utilities don't work for me. No Odin for my phone ... sigh.


----------



## mali_nay (Aug 15, 2013)

*can anyone tell me about gaming*

Hello,please tell me about its gaming, please


----------



## raptir (Aug 15, 2013)

fantasticrat said:


> Actually, back in my Nook Color days I rooted via a bootable SD card. As I recall, it was just a matter of tricking the tablet into booting from the Micro SD and then using that to flash over the existing interface with CWM. From there it was easy to install CM7. I can't imagine it would be quite as simple as rooting from a computer, for a dev, at least, but for me it was the easiest root I ever did. Plus I'm on OS X Mountain Lion right now, so a lot of the standard utilities don't work for me. No Odin for my phone ... sigh.

Click to collapse



To be fair, that's a single device family and all that was required was creating a bootable micro SD. The device was already configured to boot from the Micro SD first if a bootable Micro SD was found.


----------



## masterkent (Aug 15, 2013)

conan1600 said:


> Yes that or...it hasn't hit store shelves and has no marketing so no name recognition

Click to collapse



Same result unfortunately.


----------



## aznmode (Aug 15, 2013)

I too took a risk and I've had the x2 for a few days now and it is a very very capable device.   There's no lag and it's 99.9 butter smooth.   Even compared to the nexus 10 I returned.  Transition, opening apps, web scrolling, swiping is all excellent. This is what android tablet should be.  Games and apps also run smooth and having extra graphic enhancement with tegra optimized games is great.  If you want the best performing stock tablet with dock and excellent user experience, this is it!  Atleast for now.....

As far as hardware, the device feels pretty solid but yes there is some play with the tablet while its dock but I don't think it's going to be a big deal.  And the hinge doesn't touch the tablet glass at all (just the speaker part on the bottom) so I don't see any reason the glass will ever crack unlike the Asus tablets where the hinge covers some part of the screen which causes pressure on the glass when you close it.  The glass is also a little bit recessed about 1mm so if you have just the tablet laying on its face on a table the glass will never touch the table nor does the screen touch any part of the dock when it's closed.  The dock mousepad is multitouch so you can pinch and zoom.  2 fingers to scroll and it can also wake up the tablet if you swipe or click on it.  But the dock doesn't have a lock/unlock button so you still have to unlock via swipe of the onscreen lock either on the tablet or using the mousepad.  Both sd card slots can support 64gb card even though the site says only 32gb.  I have an sandisk ultra 64gb class 10 to confirm this.  

The speaker being in the front is excellent.  Even if I try to cover them it doesn't muffle the sound.  Although it isn't as loud as the nexus 10, it's definitely better than the infinity.  

Now for what I don't like (of course nothing is 100% perfect)

The screen is a bit too warm.  Even warmer than the nexus 10 so things are a little washed out (maybe I've just been spoiled by my asus infinity screens excellent contrast).  So icons doesn't look as sharp and blacks aren't as blacks so text on white (or in this case yellowish) background doesn't stand out as good as the infinity.  But after a few days I get used to it until I go back to my infinity.  Also the screen doesn't get as bright as it only produces 400 nits compared to 600 on the infinity but really not an issue for me as I don't use my tablet outdoors too much.  Although HP claims the screen is good outdoors I haven't tried it.  There is a very very minimal light bleed on the left side but so minimal that I don't see it unless I really focus on it.  

Rear camera is awful bad.  I use my infinity to make small videos for work and it's like having a mini tripod that I can angle in different degrees so I prefer to use my tablet rather than my phone for this.  The infinity camera is great.   And I sometimes use the LED flash so the lack of LED on the rear camera on the x2 is kind of a bummer also.  So I will have to start using my phone from now on if I am to keep this tablet so meaning I have to spend some more $ to get a decent mini tripod.

Even though the dock supports sd card I would be weary about having one in there as the sd card sticks out about 1-2mm.  I can press on it easily to eject the card so if the tablet is in your backpack or tablet bag make sure that side is not on the bottom or it may unlatch and the card could end up coming out completely as you take the tablet out.  And on the tablet the micro sd slot is on the bottom.  So if you need to take it out you have to undock it to get to it.  Which isn't that much of a big deal but just not as convenient.  Luckily though the micro sd sits flush in there so there is less chance of it popping out.  

And finally, there is no usb cable to be found online, nor does it come with one.  So I have no idea how this tablet can be rooted.  The slate 7 can be rooted via usb so I'm thinking that might work on the x2 as well but there's no way to test it.  I need root for titanium backup, LMT pie and also Folder Mount so I can transfer game data to sd card since this is only a 16gb unit.  No root is going to be the deal breaker for me and will probably return it if I don't find a solution within 21 days (HP return policy period).

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 AM ----------




masterkent said:


> Someone on another thread can use his 64B SD on a HP SlateBook X2 : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=44619797&postcount=15

Click to collapse



That was me and it does support 64gb cards.  :good:

---------- Post added at 11:25 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------




mali_nay said:


> Hello, i am thinking to buy this tablet and i just wanna know that how is the gaming on this tab. I mean high end graphical games like NOVA or gangstar vegas. Actually i am having a nexus 7 1st gen and I intrested to buy an TEGRA 4 tablet. so pls tell

Click to collapse



Unfortunately it wont allow me to download nova 3 and I don't have Gangstar vegas but I've played MC4 and it runs great on it.

EDIT:  Went to play.google.com and was able to send Nova 3 to the x2.  Just waiting for install and will let you know how it plays.

EDIT2:  Nova 3 plays great on it as well and it has the blurr and smoke effect!


----------



## masterkent (Aug 15, 2013)

aznmode said:


> I too took a risk and I've had the x2 for a few days now and it is a very very capable device.   There's no lag and it's 99.9 butter smooth.   Even compared to the nexus 10 I returned.  Transition, opening apps, web scrolling, swiping is all excellent. This is what android tablet should be.  Games and apps also run smooth and having extra graphic enhancement with tegra optimized games is great.  If you want the best performing stock tablet with dock and excellent user experience, this is it!  Atleast for now.....
> 
> As far as hardware, the device feels pretty solid but yes there is some play with the tablet while its dock but I don't think it's going to be a big deal.  And the hinge doesn't touch the tablet glass at all (just the speaker part on the bottom) so I don't see any reason the glass will ever crack unlike the Asus tablets where the hinge covers some part of the screen which causes pressure on the glass when you close it.  The glass is also a little bit recessed about 1mm so if you have just the tablet laying on its face on a table the glass will never touch the table nor does the screen touch any part of the dock when it's closed.  The dock mousepad is multitouch so you can pinch and zoom.  2 fingers to scroll and it can also wake up the tablet if you swipe or click on it.  But the dock doesn't have a lock/unlock button so you still have to unlock via swipe of the onscreen lock either on the tablet or using the mousepad.  Both sd card slots can support 64gb card even though the site says only 32gb.  I have an sandisk ultra 64gb class 10 to confirm this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He sums up what I thought : a great device, but without root, it will not be mine.


----------



## HeggyChan (Aug 15, 2013)

no  money

Sent from my U8800 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rydo111 (Aug 15, 2013)

raptir said:


> That's true, but it is still definitely complicating the process. You also have no access to fastboot. And again, no way to backup app data without root.
> 
> Also, HP doesn't sell the charger for the device. So no backup chargers and no car chargers.

Click to collapse



To get to recovery, I hold the power and vol down key until the HP symbol comes up, then I let go of the power key. It boots into recovery and there is an option to boot to fastboot. You can also flash from the SD. I tried getting into fastboot, which worked. There are limited options, but it does display "Device=Locked". 

I agree that this device will be different to the TF201 to root, but if other devices can be rooted via the SD, then there is hope. The deafening silencing on this device from the Dev community is concerning. Hopefully it will get noticed soon.

Agree with the lack of USB charger...its crap.


----------



## jinnk (Aug 15, 2013)

Is alt+tab working on  slatebook ?


----------



## aznmode (Aug 15, 2013)

jinnk said:


> Is alt+tab working on  slatebook ?

Click to collapse



Alt + tab works exactly like a PC





Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## toanau (Aug 15, 2013)

I just received the tablet. I am little disappointed about the build quality. Kinda heavy and dock looked kind of flimsy. With no support from developers this device might be in trouble. At the moment there is no way of connecting to computer to root. There might be SD root method like HP slate 7. Also there is positive the tablet can read 64G SD. 21 day left to test

Google Edition S4


Google Edition S4


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## conan1600 (Aug 15, 2013)

Just got ours in and it feels great to me. I love the way it looks and feels. The performance so far is excellent and I'm rather impressed with it. For an HP product I am well pleased. I benchmarked it and it surpasses any soc currently sold by large margins. I do not like that it has no auto bright feature and customizing the system tab is a pain. Going to need some theming. I am quite sure a root method can be done from SD or even USB. As its mostly stock android it runs smooth but of course not at CM 10.2 levels. All in all if your not going to root anyway this machine is awesome. If your going to root well help attract Dev attention to the product.


----------



## mixerabc (Aug 16, 2013)

*Hp support website have data cable*

h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c03790400&tmp_task=setupCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&jumpid=reg_r1002_usen_c-001_title_r0016&lc=en&product=5399974#N257


----------



## aznmode (Aug 16, 2013)

mixerabc said:


> h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c03790400&tmp_task=setupCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&jumpid=reg_r1002_usen_c-001_title_r0016&lc=en&product=5399974#N257

Click to collapse



Nice catch.  I see there is supposedly a usb to port connector so rooting via usb might still be possible. 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jinnk (Aug 16, 2013)

just got mine..everything looks good..
but i am wondering why do we have the fn key? how can we use it??


----------



## aznmode (Aug 16, 2013)

jinnk said:


> just got mine..everything looks good..
> but i am wondering why do we have the fn key? how can we use it??

Click to collapse



If you look at the arrow keys theres also home, end, pg up, pg down.  If you hold fn down you can activate those sub buttons.  

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aznmode (Aug 16, 2013)

I just realized how handy the placement of the volume and power button are when I'm using it without the dock.  I can easily reach them with my index fingers without repositioning my hands  :thumbup:

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## raptir (Aug 16, 2013)

That USB to dock connector is a great find. I think I will exchange rather than return my tablet for the bad backlight bleed and ask them about the availability of the connector.


----------



## scanline (Aug 16, 2013)

I called hp tech support and asked about the cable to connect the tablet to a PC  and she said oh it must be missing and we will send it I got a sent a power cord


----------



## aznmode (Aug 16, 2013)

scanline said:


> I called hp tech support and asked about the cable to connect the tablet to a PC  and she said oh it must be missing and we will send it I got a sent a power cord

Click to collapse



lol typical tech support.    Maybe do a chat with them and send them the link to the cable.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mali_nay (Aug 16, 2013)

*Battery and lag..*



aznmode said:


> I too took a risk and I've had the x2 for a few days now and it is a very very capable device.   There's no lag and it's 99.9 butter smooth.   Even compared to the nexus 10 I returned.  Transition, opening apps, web scrolling, swiping is all excellent. This is what android tablet should be.  Games and apps also run smooth and having extra graphic enhancement with tegra optimized games is great.  If you want the best performing stock tablet with dock and excellent user experience, this is it!  Atleast for now.....
> 
> As far as hardware, the device feels pretty solid but yes there is some play with the tablet while its dock but I don't think it's going to be a big deal.  And the hinge doesn't touch the tablet glass at all (just the speaker part on the bottom) so I don't see any reason the glass will ever crack unlike the Asus tablets where the hinge covers some part of the screen which causes pressure on the glass when you close it.  The glass is also a little bit recessed about 1mm so if you have just the tablet laying on its face on a table the glass will never touch the table nor does the screen touch any part of the dock when it's closed.  The dock mousepad is multitouch so you can pinch and zoom.  2 fingers to scroll and it can also wake up the tablet if you swipe or click on it.  But the dock doesn't have a lock/unlock button so you still have to unlock via swipe of the onscreen lock either on the tablet or using the mousepad.  Both sd card slots can support 64gb card even though the site says only 32gb.  I have an sandisk ultra 64gb class 10 to confirm this.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Dude thanks for letting me know about the gaming on it. Just tell me that NOVA 3 lagged a little? or it was as smooth as butter. Also if possible please send me the screenshot of the NOVA 3 gaming. As well tell me how long it battery actually works.


----------



## aznmode (Aug 16, 2013)

mali_nay said:


> Dude thanks for letting me know about the gaming on it. Just tell me that NOVA 3 lagged a little? or it was as smooth as butter. Also if possible please send me the screenshot of the NOVA 3 gaming. As well tell me how long it battery actually works.

Click to collapse



I'll see if I can record a video sometime today.   Battery I haven't done any sort of test on it but it seems the dock battery runs out quite a bit faster.  Its the first to run out while the tablet stays at full the whole time which is actually an advantage in case you want to undock you still have ample battery left on the tablet.  But I'll see if I can monitor it better but you are probably better off getting that info on line whos done intrusive tests.     

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mali_nay (Aug 16, 2013)

aznmode said:


> I'll see if I can record a video sometime today.   Battery I haven't done any sort of test on it but it seems the dock battery runs out quite a bit faster.  Its the first to run out while the tablet stays at full the whole time which is actually an advantage in case you want to undock you still have ample battery left on the tablet.  But I'll see if I can monitor it better but you are probably better off getting that info on line whos done intrusive tests.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Dude just tell me that can I separately charge the slate or it can be only charged with dock. Also am not asking for a video ( if you can make it that's great) , I am just asking you to take screenshot while gaming. Also tell me that did nova 3 lagged a little or with smooth.


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aznmode (Aug 16, 2013)

mali_nay said:


> Dude just tell me that can I separately charge the slate or it can be only charged with dock. Also am not asking for a video ( if you can make it that's great) , I am just asking you to take screenshot while gaming. Also tell me that did nova 3 lagged a little or with smooth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



lol how would a video not show a better idea for yourself if it lags?  You seem very picky and a bit rude for someone requesting for information.  Maybe ask someone else.  

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mali_nay (Aug 16, 2013)

aznmode said:


> lol how would a video not show a better idea for yourself if it lags?  You seem very picky and a bit rude for someone requesting for information.  Maybe ask someone else.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Sorry dude, if you think am getting rude. All right am not now interested anymore to ask something from a guy who is thinking that am getting rude rather I am bit kind. Anyways dude sorry again.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Angus66 (Aug 16, 2013)

I picked up one of these tablets today at Microcenter. While attempting to get it set up I found that the touch screen doesn't work. 
I took it out of the dock and the touch screen still doesn't register any taps and/or swipes. Is there something I'm missing to turn the touch screen on? This is my 1st tablet with a keyboard...


----------



## toanau (Aug 16, 2013)

aznmode said:


> I'll see if I can record a video sometime today.   Battery I haven't done any sort of test on it but it seems the dock battery runs out quite a bit faster.  Its the first to run out while the tablet stays at full the whole time which is actually an advantage in case you want to undock you still have ample battery left on the tablet.  But I'll see if I can monitor it better but you are probably better off getting that info on line whos done intrusive tests.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I notice the dock battery does drain kinda fast compare to the Asus transformer. I have all the transformer tablet series and  I can't believe how silky smooth this devices is. Still debating weather to return or keep this device

Google Edition S4


----------



## aznmode (Aug 16, 2013)

Angus66 said:


> I picked up one of these tablets today at Microcenter. While attempting to get it set up I found that the touch screen doesn't work.
> I took it out of the dock and the touch screen still doesn't register any taps and/or swipes. Is there something I'm missing to turn the touch screen on? This is my 1st tablet with a keyboard...

Click to collapse



It should work right away so you probably have a bad one.  My first unit had a bad wifi but the replacement is perfect so far.  How much is micro center selling it for?  They usually sell tablets $50 cheaper.  

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Angus66 (Aug 16, 2013)

aznmode said:


> It should work right away so you probably have a bad one.  My first unit had a bad wifi but the replacement is perfect so far.  How much is micro center selling it for?  They usually sell tablets $50 cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. Micro center has them listed on their site for $499.99 but I got them to price match the HP  site so it was $479.99.

They had six in stock at my local Micro center but no one at the store even knew they were there.

I guess I'll do an exchange for one of the five remaining tablets...


----------



## aznmode (Aug 16, 2013)

toanau said:


> I notice the dock battery does drain kinda fast compare to the Asus transformer. I have all the transformer tablet series and  I can't believe how silky smooth this devices is. Still debating weather to return or keep this device
> 
> Google Edition S4

Click to collapse



It does seem that way but then the Asus ones tries to balance both batteries so while the tablet battery is being used the dock battery  isn't used until the tablet needs it again.  Unless you're talking about when its idled then ya I noticed it drains faster like it's not really sleeping.   

And totally agree how so much better this tablet is compared to my infinity and even the prime when I had that.  Even better than nexus 10 that had UI lag but not as bad.  Just waiting for that root and it will be a keeper.   18 days and counting....

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## atg284 (Aug 17, 2013)

Angus66 said:


> I picked up one of these tablets today at Microcenter. While attempting to get it set up I found that the touch screen doesn't work.
> I took it out of the dock and the touch screen still doesn't register any taps and/or swipes. Is there something I'm missing to turn the touch screen on? This is my 1st tablet with a keyboard...

Click to collapse



Really?! Which Micro Center did you go to?! The one by me had no idea what I was talking about. Also, did they have a display model out? I wonder if they will soon .....


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## Angus66 (Aug 17, 2013)

atg284 said:


> Really?! Which Micro Center did you go to?! The one by me had no idea what I was talking about. Also, did they have a display model out? I wonder if they will soon .....

Click to collapse



I went to the Columbus, Ohio location. The salesmen there didn't know anything about the HP Slatebook either - I had to show them the print out from their own website. They didn't have a display unit out, not sure why.

I think that a lot of the confusion comes from HP calling it a PC + the Envy x2 laptop also available now.

My exchange tablet seems to be working OK - it's charging up now as I type this reply on it...


----------



## Rydo111 (Aug 17, 2013)

aznmode said:


> It does seem that way but then the Asus ones tries to balance both batteries so while the tablet battery is being used the dock battery  isn't used until the tablet needs it again.  Unless you're talking about when its idled then ya I noticed it drains faster like it's not really sleeping.
> 
> And totally agree how so much better this tablet is compared to my infinity and even the prime when I had that.  Even better than nexus 10 that had UI lag but not as bad.  Just waiting for that root and it will be a keeper.   18 days and counting....

Click to collapse



Mine does seem to count down quickly, but then again I don't think my TF201 was any better. If you go into Battery from the settings menu, you can select "Enable Balanced Power". I think this just limits the clock speed steps. I ran AnTuTu with this on and got score of ~16k, whereas with it off its about 30k. 

I'll be taking mine on a few trips over the next two weeks, so I'll get a better idea of battery life then. However, my current feeling is that HP could do better to optimise the battery life, but its not terrible.

aznmode...don't hold your breath waiting for root; no Devs are even talking about let alone working on it.


----------



## jinnk (Aug 17, 2013)

the display looks not quite good...under blank page and high brightness, when I'm moving it round, I can see vertical lines (quite noticeable all over the screen)also moving and flashing as well),which is not the case on my ipad...
The bad thing is..I just check the display one at the retail store and it's the same.


----------



## raptir (Aug 17, 2013)

mali_nay said:


> Dude just tell me that can I separately charge the slate or it can be only charged with dock. Also am not asking for a video ( if you can make it that's great) , I am just asking you to take screenshot while gaming. Also tell me that did nova 3 lagged a little or with smooth.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse




You can charge the tablet directly with the cable.

---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------




jinnk said:


> the display looks not quite good...under blank page and high brightness, when I'm moving it round, I can see vertical lines (quite noticeable all over the screen)also moving and flashing as well),which is not the case on my ipad...
> The bad thing is..I just check the display one at the retail store and it's the same.

Click to collapse



Yeah, the screen is fairly mediocre. Kind of expected at $480 for a tablet + dock though.


----------



## aznmode (Aug 17, 2013)

jinnk said:


> the display looks not quite good...under blank page and high brightness, when I'm moving it round, I can see vertical lines (quite noticeable all over the screen)also moving and flashing as well),which is not the case on my ipad...
> The bad thing is..I just check the display one at the retail store and it's the same.

Click to collapse



Ya the screen isn't as great but I got used to it.   I've gotten a replacement already and they're both the same 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jinnk (Aug 17, 2013)

raptir said:


> You can charge the tablet directly with the cable.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:16 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



well... actually what I have paid was 799 nzd which is about 650 usd...
by the way...battery drains so fast...
considering return it and wait for the new ausu transformer....


----------



## Angus66 (Aug 17, 2013)

mixerabc said:


> h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c03790400&tmp_task=setupCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&jumpid=reg_r1002_usen_c-001_title_r0016&lc=en&product=5399974#N257

Click to collapse



There is no USB cable on that page - there was yesterday so for some reason they removed it.


----------



## carl_eric (Aug 17, 2013)

*USB connectivity?*



Angus66 said:


> There is no USB cable on that page - there was yesterday so for some reason they removed it.

Click to collapse



So can we connect or not the the Slatebook x2 with the PC? For me, this is really a show-stopper, especially since I was to develop on it, either with the dock or not, i do not mind.

Carl


----------



## Angus66 (Aug 17, 2013)

carl_eric said:


> So can we connect or not the the Slatebook x2 with the PC? For me, this is really a show-stopper, especially since I was to develop on it, either with the dock or not, i do not mind.
> 
> Carl

Click to collapse



The dock has a full-size USB port so it can be connected to a PC. The tablet itself only has the proprietary power port and a micro SD slot.


----------



## carl_eric (Aug 17, 2013)

*USB Connection*



Angus66 said:


> The dock has a full-size USB port so it can be connected to a PC. The tablet itself only has the proprietary power port and a micro SD slot.

Click to collapse



So when docked, you can connect to the PC and enable mass storage mode and transfer files and/or use ADB for development or not?? Did someone with an actual device try it?

p.s: Thanks for your quick reply! 

Carl


----------



## raptir (Aug 17, 2013)

carl_eric said:


> So when docked, you can connect to the PC and enable mass storage mode and transfer files and/or use ADB for development or not?? Did someone with an actual device try it?
> 
> p.s: Thanks for your quick reply!
> 
> Carl

Click to collapse



No, it can't. The port on the dock is a USB Host port and is only for connecting a flash drive, mouse etc... to the tablet.

---------- Post added at 10:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:40 AM ----------




jinnk said:


> well... actually what I have paid was 799 nzd which is about 650 usd...
> by the way...battery drains so fast...
> considering return it and wait for the new ausu transformer....

Click to collapse



Ah. Well in the US at least the current (Tegra 3) transformer is about 25% more expensive than the Slatebook. 

I'm not seeing the bad battery life you're mentioning... I'm getting about 12 hours out of the docked tablet. Also, it charges incredibly quickly.


----------



## Angus66 (Aug 17, 2013)

So I've been playing with the Slatebook x2 for ~ 8 hours or so now. My thoughts and opinions in no particular order:

The 1920 x 1200 display is similar to my A700 screen in the areas of sharpness, contrast and black levels. Color reproduction in movies and images is slightly "warm" and the screen has a definite yellow, oily/dirty tint to it. 
This is very obvious when looking at a completely white image but can still be noticed just browsing web pages. This is easily my least favorite aspect of this tablet.







The above image is the best I could do with my N7 FHD. The difference is a little more noticeable in person.  The 27" LG LCD above them both is also bluer/cleaner than the HP x2 tablet.

The overall build quality seems high - it doesn't creak and/or flex that I can tell. The edge where the front and rear sections come together is a little sharp. 
The rear of the tablet is very smooth with a slightly satin finish - it feels the same as many of Samsung's past tablets like the Galaxy Tab 2 series. Although the finish looks nice, it's a pain to hold/handle without losing your grip.

The HP x2 tablet is a little lighter than my A700 (1.32 lbs vs 1.5 lbs) so it feels lighter to me but it's still no lightweight. 

The speakers are on the face of the tablet on the bottom left/right corners. They play quite loud and the quality is above average compared to other tablets that I've owned or used. 
They are still tiny tablet speakers though so don't get your hopes up. 

Tablet did not get hot while playing a 2 1/2 hour HD movie streaming from my home network. The battery went from 100% down to 71% while watching the film. 
Neither watching the movie nor browsing the web for extended periods of time made the tablet more than slightly warm on the bottom rear.

The power adapter is big (like a laptop brick) and both cords in/out of the brick are heavy-duty. It did charge the tablet reasonably fast but the idea of having to drag it around with me isn't very appealing. 
There also seems to be no USB adapter yet (although one was on the HP site and then pulled) to plug directly into the tablet portion -- as of now USB connection must be made through the keyboard dock. HDMI and SD ports are also on the dock.
The actual tablet portion only has the charging port, power button, volume up/down, headphone jack and microSD slot.

I haven't mentioned performance yet as I haven't really stressed the Tegra 4 as of now. First impression is the x2 is very snappy - apps open quickly and web browsing is fast and smooth.

I'll post more info later this weekend...


----------



## scanline (Aug 17, 2013)

Your going to see quite a few people returning the tablet because of the no data cable issue what the hell was HP thinking


----------



## johnh123 (Aug 17, 2013)

Can anyone comment on the browsing vs the transformer prime?  I've got the prime and it drives me crazy with the lag and wait/quit dialogs...it makes the prime almost worthless.  If this thing can browse without lag i'm in.


----------



## Angus66 (Aug 17, 2013)

scanline said:


> Your going to see quite a few people returning the tablet because of the no data cable issue what the hell was HP thinking

Click to collapse



Hopefully the USB cable/adapter has just been moved from the page it was originally on. If not then I agree with you 100%



johnh123 said:


> Can anyone comment on the browsing vs the transformer prime?  I've got the prime and it drives me crazy with the lag and wait/quit dialogs...it makes the prime almost worthless.  If this thing can browse without lag i'm in.

Click to collapse



I noticed no lag and received no warnings while browsing whatsoever. That's been the case with my Acer A700 & Nexus 7 tablets as well. Only wait/quit dialog warnings I've ever seen were on my OG Transformer TF101.


----------



## scanline (Aug 17, 2013)

johnh123 said:


> Can anyone comment on the browsing vs the transformer prime?  I've got the prime and it drives me crazy with the lag and wait/quit dialogs...it makes the prime almost worthless.  If this thing can browse without lag i'm in.

Click to collapse



Trust me it destroys the prime web browsing no lag


----------



## toanau (Aug 17, 2013)

This is one of the fastest and smoothest tablet out there. Too bad the screen is not up to par.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## scanline (Aug 17, 2013)

toanau said:


> This is one of the fastest and smoothest tablet out there. Too bad the screen is not up to par.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Screens not that bad just nothing spectacular


----------



## Rydo111 (Aug 17, 2013)

Angus66 said:


> So I've been playing with the Slatebook x2 for ~ 8 hours or so now. My thoughts and opinions in no particular order:
> 
> I haven't mentioned performance yet as I haven't really stressed the Tegra 4 as of now. First impression is the x2 is very snappy - apps open quickly and web browsing is fast and smooth.
> 
> I'll post more info later this weekend...

Click to collapse



You'll get about 29k from AnTuTu and about 13.5k from Quadrant; my TF201 was getting around 4k on Quadrant. These are the only benchmarks I've tried. Qualitatively, its very snappy, including browsing and switching between screens and apps; it kills the performance on my TF201...which was one of the things I hated about it.

On another note that no one has mentioned yet; no GPS. This is a little strange, but obviously the Tegra 4 does not include this in the SoC...must be an add-on that HP didn't include. Not a showstopper for me; my TF201's GPS never worked anyway (Asus, you bunch of MUPPETS!!), due to metal case shielding the antenna.

WiFi on the x2 is much better than my TF201...again, I think the TF201 metal case degraded the received signal.

Other features it does have is Miracast, which allows wireless connection to a TV. I'm looking for a HDMI Miracast dongle at the moment to try it out. However, there is a full-size HDMI connector in the dock; I am yet to try this.

I agree with most of the comments on the screen; its not fantastic, but its not crap. Resolution is nice, but it could be brighter and it does look a little 'yellow' against other nicer displays. Not a deal breaker for me, but a consideration for people who value the display quality. I think the Infinity will be a lot better in this respect. Then again, I suspect it will also be a lot more expensive. TF201 are still selling for about AUD$450 and TF700 for as high as AUD$600, and that's without the dock, which is $150 extra. The x2 was AUD$509 from **** Smith.

---------- Post added at 08:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 AM ----------




scanline said:


> Screens not that bad just nothing spectacular

Click to collapse



I agree with this; the display is not perfect and could be better, but I would still buy it after using it for about a week. If you're not actively comparing it side-by-side to a superior display, you will probably not have an issue. Watching movies, browsing pictures and surfing the web is fine.


----------



## scanline (Aug 18, 2013)

When it comes to the cable we need more people to call HP tech support and ***** about not getting the data cable to connect to a PC I have been doing my part and posting comments on pages that show the product I mention that its not included


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## pafje (Aug 18, 2013)

carl_eric said:


> So when docked, you can connect to the PC and enable mass storage mode and transfer files and/or use ADB for development or not?? Did someone with an actual device try it?
> 
> p.s: Thanks for your quick reply!
> 
> Carl

Click to collapse



I've got this tablet a few days specifically for development (I'm developping an OpenGL app that really needs a keyboard to be usable, so the X2 was perfect for me, the tablet will never move from my desktop). So for development:

- No ADB connection, the USB port is in host mode and I've found no way to set it in "Guest" mode (if that's the appropriate term).

--> My solution so far:

1. Set up an Apache server to serve the bin directory on my local Wifi network and get my app to update itself on startup (download APK + VIEW intent on APK). Takes two click which is a little annoying but I'm old enough to remember the days when it took half a day to compile an application, so... You also have to launch a dummy emulator to get Eclipse to produce the APK...

2. Start a thread that pumps logcat and sends it via UDP broadcast, then display the log via netcat (nc -l -u <port>). This was not so easy to get right but now it works great and does not slow down the application... Actually it's much more efficient than ADB for this since you don't have all the TCP overhead, plus that horrible Eclipse client UI... And you can filter the logs via grep + regular expression... I might actually start to use this all the time...

3. If I *really* have to debug something via breakpoints, I can always use my Nexus 7 tablet...

Hope that helps...


----------



## Rydo111 (Aug 18, 2013)

pafje said:


> I've got this tablet a few days specifically for development (I'm developping an OpenGL app that really needs a keyboard to be usable, so the X2 was perfect for me, the tablet will never move from my desktop). So for development:
> 
> - No ADB connection, the USB port is in host mode and I've found no way to set it in "Guest" mode (if that's the appropriate term).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Do you think you could use this method to get root?


----------



## conan1600 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a nexus 7 2013 and I don't notice any loss of screen quality at all. I may cobble together a debug cable tomorrow and see if it works. So far I haven't seen a bit of lag out of this machine and there is no excess heat problem. I do hate the squeaky hinge on the dock when in a quite room and touching the screen to browse. I do not use GPS on a tablet so don't miss it. For 200 bucks I sure don't miss it but I may buy an Asus as well since I'm a tech head lol. Great machine so far

Edit...unfortunately my cable will not recognize in fastboot or debugging or mtp. Sigh. It would take a driver from HP to setup the USB I think.


----------



## Rydo111 (Aug 18, 2013)

conan1600 said:


> I have a nexus 7 2013 and I don't notice any loss of screen quality at all. I may cobble together a debug cable tomorrow and see if it works. So far I haven't seen a bit of lag out of this machine and there is no excess heat problem. I do hate the squeaky hinge on the dock when in a quite room and touching the screen to browse. I do not use GPS on a tablet so don't miss it. For 200 bucks I sure don't miss it but I may buy an Asus as well since I'm a tech head lol. Great machine so far

Click to collapse



My screen has some forward and back 'wobble', but it doesn't squeak. They could have done a better job here, but its not a huge impact. I still like mine after a week; there's a couple of minor things, but when I compare it to my old TF201 (bad GPS and WiFi, terrible lag, and the keys on the dock weren't great), I think this is a pretty good unit. The speed/responsiveness is fantastic, and the docks keys are excellent.


----------



## aznmode (Aug 18, 2013)

Mine squeaks and I think its coming from the center connector.   I hope this wont become an issue later.  I'm really enjoying this device.  

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jinnk (Aug 18, 2013)

battery drops 10%(tablet it self) after half hour online video ...which is just so bad compare to my ipad 2,4


----------



## aznmode (Aug 18, 2013)

Just noticed movies I rented on google movies play in HD and can turn it off compared to my asus infinity that only plays in non HD and don't have an option to turn it off or on.   Awesome :thumbup:

Also since the dock is heavier on the hp it doesn't topple over when it's on my bed if I have the screen tilted further back unlike the asus.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## toanau (Aug 18, 2013)

Rydo111 said:


> You'll get about 29k from AnTuTu and about 13.5k from Quadrant; my TF201 was getting around 4k on Quadrant. These are the only benchmarks I've tried. Qualitatively, its very snappy, including browsing and switching between screens and apps; it kills the performance on my TF201...which was one of the things I hated about it.
> 
> On another note that no one has mentioned yet; no GPS. This is a little strange, but obviously the Tegra 4 does not include this in the SoC...must be an add-on that HP didn't include. Not a showstopper for me; my TF201's GPS never worked anyway (Asus, you bunch of MUPPETS!!), due to metal case shielding the antenna.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



how did u get those scores.  i get around 7K for quadrant & 17K for for Antutu. i know i should be getting those type of scores with the integra 4 processor 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rydo111 (Aug 19, 2013)

toanau said:


> how did u get those scores.  i get around 7K for quadrant & 17K for for Antutu. i know i should be getting those type of scores with the integra 4 processor
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I didn't do anything specific; just ran the tests. But try this; go into Settings -> Battery. You will find a check box, can't remember exactly what it is called, but effectively its a setting for efficiency. I think this is related to a kernel setting to limit clock speed. Make sure this is unchecked and run the tests again. 

When this was checked, I was only getting about 16k on AnTuTu and about 6k on Quadrant, so this is consistent with your numbers. Hope this helps.


----------



## aznmode (Aug 19, 2013)

Not sure why they added that balance feature.  I assumed it would balance the battery drain between the tablet and dock.   I did it a few days ago I had to factory reset since I didn't know what caused my tablet to run really slow.  Everything was jumpy.  

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rydo111 (Aug 19, 2013)

aznmode said:


> Just noticed movies I rented on google movies play in HD and can turn it off compared to my asus infinity that only plays in non HD and don't have an option to turn it off or on.   Awesome :thumbup:
> 
> Also since the dock is heavier on the hp it doesn't topple over when it's on my bed if I have the screen tilted further back unlike the asus.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I agree, it definitely feels 'weightier' than my TF201, but the dock CoG is much better for stability on a surface.

---------- Post added at 09:45 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:39 AM ----------




aznmode said:


> Not sure why they added that balance feature.  I assumed it would balance the battery drain between the tablet and dock.   I did it a few days ago I had to factory reset since I didn't know what caused my tablet to run really slow.  Everything was jumpy.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I think its reasonable, and quite common, to have a kernel setting that limits clock speed steps to preserve battery. I think you'll find that most simple operations, such as checking email, web browsing, and maybe even watching video, will not need max power. So spinning the CPU at top speed is not necessary to do the job, unless you have a power hungry operation going on. I'd expect battery life to be better on the Balanced setting.

If we could run a custom kernel, there are a bunch of cleverly optimised CPU settings out there (perseus, etc)...but this will require some dev work to get there.

Not good news about your factory reset and the jumpyness...hopefully this doesn't come back.


----------



## aznmode (Aug 19, 2013)

i didnt realize the samsung allcast dongle is miracast certified.  As usualy though it isn't as smooth as direct hdmi.







Well this is interesting as well.  I can output rented movies on Play Movies that I rented via the allshare cast dongle.  This doesn't work via HDMI however.  






Rydo111 sorry I meant to say the balance mode cause the jumpiness.  So I doubt it would come back if I dont select it.  

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rydo111 (Aug 19, 2013)

aznmode said:


> Rydo111 sorry I meant to say the balance mode cause the jumpiness.  So I doubt it would come back if I dont select it.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Ah, sorry; I misunderstood. I had my x2 on the Balanced setting over the weekend and it ran fine. I streamed AFL football, browsed the web and played some games and I didn't notice any issues. I'll have another look and see if I can get it to choke on the lower setting. One thing I do know is that the benchmarks are terrible with it set to Balanced; I'd say the clock is heavily limited...I'll look into exactly what the numbers are as well.

With regard to battery, without the Balanced setting, the x2 was idle overnight without power for 9 hours and the dock dropped 10%. So maybe the dock would be all out after 90hrs...about 4 days on idle. I'll try to get more data on battery usage over the next week. My feeling is that HP rushed this to market to be the first Tegra 4 tablet, therefore the ROM is probably not that optimised for the new Tegra 4. Hopefully more interest will be out there once other Tegra 4 devices pop up.


----------



## Windiddy (Aug 19, 2013)

*HP Slatebook X2 Community on Google Plus*

Please join my HP Slatebook X2 Community page on Google Plus.

https://plus.google.com/communities/100413848998701325531


----------



## KCKitsune (Aug 19, 2013)

Does anyone know how to disable the built-in touch pad?  When I'm typing I accidentally hit it and can screw up what I'm typing.  If I need a mouse I can plug in a USB mouse or use the touch screen.


----------



## pafje (Aug 19, 2013)

Rydo111 said:


> Do you think you could use this method to get root?

Click to collapse



I'm no expert but I don't think so, it's just basic user space networking, the most likely solution is:
1. (best case) HP release a USB data cable that plugs into the charger port (I'm not certain that port is really unique, I think I've seen similar ports for other devices).
2. An SD exploit in fastboot mode.


----------



## raptir (Aug 19, 2013)

Rydo111 said:


> With regard to battery, without the Balanced setting, the x2 was idle overnight without power for 9 hours and the dock dropped 10%. So maybe the dock would be all out after 90hrs...about 4 days on idle. I'll try to get more data on battery usage over the next week. My feeling is that HP rushed this to market to be the first Tegra 4 tablet, therefore the ROM is probably not that optimised for the new Tegra 4. Hopefully more interest will be out there once other Tegra 4 devices pop up.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I saw this with my original Transformer as well. I think it may be related to the fact that the dock charges the tablet while both devices are off.


----------



## Rydo111 (Aug 19, 2013)

raptir said:


> Unfortunately I saw this with my original Transformer as well. I think it may be related to the fact that the dock charges the tablet while both devices are off.

Click to collapse



My TF201 was similar, just not sure whether the x2 is a little hungrier when idle. The Tegra 4 has a low power core (the other 4 should switch off). How well this works depends on how well HP have coded the kernel; as I said in a previous post, I suspect HP did't spend as much time as they could optimising so they could get to market first. On the upside, any issues could be fixed with a software update.

With Balanced not selected, 24 hours with the screen closed (system on idle) the dock had used 25% power; so the dock should give you about 4 days on idle...the table should be similar, so I'm guessing a total of about 8 days idle, which is not too bad. I'll have a look at the Balanced setting to see any difference; I doubt it, as the clock should not be limited at idle anyway.

I have the x2 away with me now, so I'll get a look at on the go use over the next couple of days.


----------



## Windiddy (Aug 19, 2013)

*$30 Discount & 5% off Coupon for Slatebook X2*

This is FYI for prospective buyers of Slatebook X2.  On HP website, there is an instant discount of $30 and there is a coupon for 5% off.  So after combining the two offers, my final price for the X2 came to $425 instead of $479.  So I got $30 instant saving and 5% off (-$23.95).  

HP site to see the $30 instant saving:  http://www.shopping.hp.com/en_US/ho...ze=15&SearchTerm=hp+slatebook+10-h010nr+x2+pc 

5% off coupon code = SVD8492  http://plus.url.google.com/url?sa=z...t-hybrid.html&usg=19_s1cEz23NCi4xD1IItMKCQPOQ.  


Also please visit my Google Plus community for HP Slatebook X2.  https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/100413848998701325531


----------



## aznmode (Aug 19, 2013)

There is supposed to be a 5% storewide discount code(SVD8492) for month of august.  I chatted with sales support and applied the discount and I will be getting credit back of $47.92.  I gotta say HP customer service is awesome.  

I couldnt figure out why they were crediting me so much but found out the hp slatebook x2 is currently on sale for $449 so I got an adjustment from that and also the additional 5%.  Sweet!  Technically I should be getting 5% discount off $479 but I'm not gonna complain. Now it's gonna be even harder to return this thing.

So if you guys are still contemplating on getting one, this is probably the time to get it.  $449 is an even better deal and hopefully you can also apply the 5% coupon code SVD8492 during check out for even more savings.
http://shopping.hp.com/en_US/home-o...99UA#ABA&ci_sku=E4A99UA#ABA&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw=



Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 20, 2013)

*Mine arrived!*

Well, I'm pretty happy with my Slatebook after half a day of using it. The speakers sound great, for one thing. Also, I like that the tablet didn't come with any major bloatware on it ... unlike every Motorola and Samsung device I've used, not to mention HP's Windows machines. The interface is pretty close to stock Android and it seems pretty gutsy overall. My only complaint might be that some apps seem incompatible with it for no apparent reason (Play Store apps like Kayak.com and Blogger, notably).

The battery is pretty good when the Dock is factored in. I like it thus far.

--Rat


----------



## aznmode (Aug 20, 2013)

fantasticrat said:


> Well, I'm pretty happy with my Slatebook after half a day of using it. The speakers sound great, for one thing. Also, I like that the tablet didn't come with any major bloatware on it ... unlike every Motorola and Samsung device I've used, not to mention HP's Windows machines. The interface is pretty close to stock Android and it seems pretty gutsy overall. My only complaint might be that some apps seem incompatible with it for no apparent reason (Play Store apps like Kayak.com and Blogger, notably).
> 
> The battery is pretty good when the Dock is factored in. I like it thus far.
> 
> --Rat

Click to collapse



Nova 3 wasn't compatible when I tried downloading from the google play but I wen't to the website, selected my x2 and was able to push it to it.  I wonder maybe this might work for the app you were looking for.  

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## conan1600 (Aug 20, 2013)

I had to tick the check box for turning off WiFi when it sleeps cause battery life was awful in standby mode. After I did that ...eh not so bad anymore


----------



## Rydo111 (Aug 20, 2013)

conan1600 said:


> I had to tick the check box for turning off WiFi when it sleeps cause battery life was awful in standby mode. After I did that ...eh not so bad anymore

Click to collapse



That's a great tip conan; thanks. You can select to keep it on when powered, which suits me great.


----------



## aakashdgr8 (Aug 20, 2013)

its good....according to me..


----------



## raptir (Aug 20, 2013)

Has anyone noticed that if the tablet is docked, you see a "Preparing external storage" notification briefly when you first wake the tablet with the power button? Only if the tablet has been asleep for a few seconds.


----------



## aznmode (Aug 20, 2013)

raptir said:


> Has anyone noticed that if the tablet is docked, you see a "Preparing external storage" notification briefly when you first wake the tablet with the power button? Only if the tablet has been asleep for a few seconds.

Click to collapse



It happens when you dock it too.  Like its thinking there's an sdcard in the dock.   I tried removing the dummy card but that didn't make a difference.   Now if it did have an sdcard in the dock then what you're seeing would be normal.  My asus tf700 did this when I had a card in the dock.  

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aznmode (Aug 21, 2013)

Can this method be used to root?  It only talks about rooting 4.0 devices though.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2014121

Or this?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2413877


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 21, 2013)

aznmode said:


> Nova 3 wasn't compatible when I tried downloading from the google play but I wen't to the website, selected my x2 and was able to push it to it.  I wonder maybe this might work for the app you were looking for.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Nope, it looks like it's entirely incompatible.


----------



## nashpa (Aug 21, 2013)

*Photos of the internals*

Hello,

I took a photo of the motherboard here: https: //plus. google .com/116867584259663448543/posts/NMSXTh1EUc4 (remove space as xda-dev doesn't allow me to post external links yet) . Opening up the tablet is quite easy, start from one of the bottom edges and work your way around.

The photo clearly shows an un-populated "debug con" connection. 20pins, to my measurement about 0.2mm pitch. Also, if you look carefully you can see that some resistors might need populated in order to bring the connection alive. But I think it should be hackable.

Top right of the picture, next to the SanDisk chip you can see the pins for the custom connector that HP is using for charging. 40 pins and I'm guessing that that includes HDMI and probably a couple of USB lines.

My version comes with 32GB. The quality of the tablet is OK, although my dock has the left back corner loose and it will open up any time you touch it. I did peel the cover of the dock away and could not see any obvious sign of damage, so I guess it is due to variations in the manufacturing process.

Enjoy,
nashpa


----------



## raptir (Aug 21, 2013)

My replacement has a weird little dark spot that's visible on any light color... hm.


----------



## Angus66 (Aug 21, 2013)

The screen tint + the smooth, slippery finish on the back were just too annoying in my opinion to ignore. I also found that with all of my current apps installed there wasn't a whole lot of internal storage left as this tablet only has 16 GB of internal memory (it's the only model available in the US as of now). I ended up returning the x2 to Microcenter for a refund.

I'm hoping the upcoming Asus Infinity pad or the Nexus 10 refresh will be better than the Slatebook x2.


----------



## aznmode (Aug 21, 2013)

I agree on the screen and storage.   Hoping root will become available soon so I can use folder mount to move app data to SD card.   But that's doubtful.   As far as the back Asus will be slippery too.   Nexus probably not but it won't have a dock.  If no root is achieved I'll be leaning towards Asus.   But I'll be spending $200 more for it if I want the dock too.   

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Senator949 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Couldn't open that link*



mixerabc said:


> h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c03790400&tmp_task=setupCategory&cc=us&dlc=en&jumpid=reg_r1002_usen_c-001_title_r0016&lc=en&product=5399974#N257

Click to collapse




When I cut and paste this to my browser I get a "bad link" error.   But when I read through the Slatebook x2 User Guide I found under Miscellaneous Parts (see attachment)  a reference to:    

HP micro-USB-to-USB cable   728141-001

Is this the same cable your link is referencing?


----------



## Senator949 (Aug 21, 2013)

*Sounds like a dead pixel*



raptir said:


> My replacement has a weird little dark spot that's visible on any light color... hm.

Click to collapse



Sounds like a dead pixel


----------



## atg284 (Aug 22, 2013)

Angus66 said:


> The screen tint + the smooth, slippery finish on the back were just too annoying in my opinion to ignore. I also found that with all of my current apps installed there wasn't a whole lot of internal storage left as this tablet only has 16 GB of internal memory (it's the only model available in the US as of now). I ended up returning the x2 to Microcenter for a refund.
> 
> I'm hoping the upcoming Asus Infinity pad or the Nexus 10 refresh will be better than the Slatebook x2.

Click to collapse



I just hope ASUS launches the new Infinity soon...They announced it in June!!


----------



## scanline (Aug 22, 2013)

So is this tablet unrootable sounds like I need to get my money back first hp producbesides a printer t I ever bought and not so impressed anymore


----------



## Windiddy (Aug 22, 2013)

scanline said:


> So is this tablet unrootable sounds like I need to get my money back first hp producbesides a printer t I ever bought and not so impressed anymore

Click to collapse



why do you need to root this tablet if I may ask?  it works fine. 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## scanline (Aug 22, 2013)

Windiddy said:


> why do you need to root this tablet if I may ask?  it works fine.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



 sorry about the typonese post plain and simple I have rooted every android device I have owned and want the option to be able to use a sdcard for apps might as well buy a iPad if I want a walled garden . Oh wait i could at least jailbreak that


----------



## aznmode (Aug 22, 2013)

Windiddy said:


> why do you need to root this tablet if I may ask?  it works fine.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I for one would like root so I can restore my apps and game data via titanium backup as well as use Folder Mount which allows game data to be stored to SD card.   

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## conan1600 (Aug 22, 2013)

Windiddy said:


> why do you need to root this tablet if I may ask?  it works fine.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Flashing better Roms, new kernels, sound hacks, OC, Titanium, battery hacks, removing unwanted system apps, adding tablet UI, xposed framework, not having to wait on HP for future android updates, color enhancement and or fixes for the screen, I could go on all day.

Let me give you and example. My nexus 7 2013 stock got 6 hours screen on time and 19k antutu. After I was done with rooting, roming , hacking etc, my nexus 7 2013 gets 13 hours screen on time EASY, and 26.5k antutu. Real world benefits I can feel and see my friend.

Does it work well out of the box? Yes
Can it work better? OMG of course.


----------



## raptir (Aug 22, 2013)

Senator949 said:


> Sounds like a dead pixel

Click to collapse



No, it looks nothing like a dead pixel. It's a ~1" round (but amorphous) section of the screen that is just dimmer than the rest of the display. It still displays the image.



aznmode said:


> I for one would like root so I can restore my apps and game data via titanium backup as well as use Folder Mount which allows game data to be stored to SD card.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Yeah, even just USB debugging to get Helium working would be fine for me, but with neither option available I just can't hang onto it. I don't like the idea that any game I play will have its data lost if I ever upgrade to a new device.

That plus the poor screen quality means this is going back unfortunately.


----------



## MinuteMan89 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Battery Life*

Hi guys, I just ordered mine two days ago. I've been reading that the Slatebook tablet itself has short battery life. Can any of you kindly confirm if this is true? It's disappointing to be reading these reports. Where I come from, I don't have the option to return after sales. 

I don't expect it to last as long as the iPad, but at least 7hrs?

Thank you!


----------



## Windiddy (Aug 23, 2013)

Does anyone know how I can practice programming -  Python - on this android tablet?  One of the main reasons I bought this tablet was it's attached keyboard dock so that I can practice Python coding.  Do you know of any apps that allows you to code on Android?

Thanks in Advance

Keith

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 05:24 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:21 AM ----------




MinuteMan89 said:


> Hi guys, I just ordered mine two days ago. I've been reading that the Slatebook tablet itself has short battery life. Can any of you kindly confirm if this is true? It's disappointing to be reading these reports. Where I come from, I don't have the option to return after sales.
> 
> I don't expect it to last as long as the iPad, but at least 7hrs?
> 
> Thank you!

Click to collapse



The battery life has been great.  This report of short batt life is untrue.  Tablet has a battery and keyboard dock has a battery.  While docked, the slatebook goes through dock battery first then the tablet battery.  Please see screenshot (taken while slatebook was unplugged).  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MinuteMan89 (Aug 23, 2013)

*Screen Protector*

Thought I share this with everyone. Ordered a full-body screen protector from Skinomi, but am not allowed to post url links.
Just google Skinomi Slatebook. They have a comprehensive video tutorial on how to apply successfully.

---------- Post added at 05:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 AM ----------




Windiddy said:


> Does anyone know how I can practice programming -  Python - on this android tablet?  One of the main reasons I bought this tablet was it's attached keyboard dock so that I can practice Python coding.  Do you know of any apps that allows you to code on Android?
> 
> Thanks in Advance
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you, Windidy. Could you let me know how long the battery last just the tablet itself?


----------



## Razhiel (Aug 23, 2013)

*Screen quality*

I'm looking for a tegra 4 tablet and after I see some reviews for the slatebook I'm really interested to buy but, I can't use the HP return policy because I live outside USA. Someone can compare the slatebook screen quality (colors, contrast, bright, definition) with the Nexus 10 or the tablet xperia Z.


Thanks,

Rodolfo


----------



## mali_nay (Aug 23, 2013)

*Have any one tried in asphalt 8 on it?*

hello, i just wanna as that who have tried asphalt 8 on it. If any have tried on it asphalt than how are the graphics on it as well is it lagging and are the graphics same as shown on the screenshot on play store. please tell me. thanks


----------



## raptir (Aug 23, 2013)

Windiddy said:


> Does anyone know how I can practice programming -  Python - on this android tablet?  One of the main reasons I bought this tablet was it's attached keyboard dock so that I can practice Python coding.  Do you know of any apps that allows you to code on Android?

Click to collapse



https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hipipal.qpyplus&hl=en


----------



## MinuteMan89 (Aug 23, 2013)

Just got this. Screen protector for Slatebook at 60% Sale! 
Head over to skinomi dot com and use this code: summer60end


----------



## Angus66 (Aug 23, 2013)

Razhiel said:


> I'm looking for a tegra 4 tablet and after I see some reviews for the slatebook I'm really interested to buy but, I can't use the HP return policy because I live outside USA. Someone can compare the slatebook screen quality (colors, contrast, bright, definition) with the Nexus 10 or the tablet xperia Z.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...

Click to collapse



I had both the Nexus 10 and SlateBook x2 at the same time and compared the displays of each.

The HP x2 was much more yellow/dirty than the Nexus 10 - the difference was quite dramatic to me. The Nexus 10 screen was also brighter at maximum. There wasn't' a huge difference in sharpness or contrast.

I don't own a Sony Expedia Z so I can't comment on it's screen.

Sent from my Nexus 7 FHD


----------



## Windiddy (Aug 24, 2013)

MinuteMan89 said:


> Thought I share this with everyone. Ordered a full-body screen protector from Skinomi, but am not allowed to post url links.
> Just google Skinomi Slatebook. They have a comprehensive video tutorial on how to apply successfully.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:29 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:25 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I get about 7 hours of tablet only use.  It is a little bit uncomfortable to use/hold when not docked onto the keyboard.

---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 AM ----------




raptir said:


> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hipipal.qpyplus&hl=en

Click to collapse



Thanks Riptir.  I am an elementary Python learner (Noob).  I am using Youtube instructions on how to code on Python.  After typing in the code on QPython, how do I run it?  I know this thread is not about Python but I'd appreciate it if someone can point out an xda thread on coding python (or anything) on Android.  Thanks in advance   :sly:

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4

---------- Post added at 02:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:18 AM ----------

Since Slatebook has full sized USB, I wonder if I can run an Ubuntu live on it.  

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MinuteMan89 (Aug 24, 2013)

Windiddy said:


> I get about 7 hours of tablet only use.  It is a little bit uncomfortable to use/hold when not docked onto the keyboard.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 02:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 02:14 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks again. That's helpful to know.


----------



## syl2us (Aug 24, 2013)

Excited to get my hands on the HP Split.  i3 processor, Win8, battery in the tablet and in the keyboard/base which will charge the tablet.  Hard drive in both pieces as well. Looks promising though I usually am against HP products.


----------



## AllanSim (Aug 24, 2013)

I was considering picking up an HP Slate7 since i don't need a keyboard like the slatebook offers.


----------



## atg284 (Aug 24, 2013)

AllanSim said:


> I was considering picking up an HP Slate7 since i don't need a keyboard like the slatebook offers.

Click to collapse




I would suggest the new Nexus 7...if nothing else, for the updates,support, and accessories. It will prob cost a little more but worth it.


----------



## Razhiel (Aug 25, 2013)

Angus66 said:


> I had both the Nexus 10 and SlateBook x2 at the same time and compared the displays of each.
> 
> The HP x2 was much more yellow/dirty than the Nexus 10 - the difference was quite dramatic to me. The Nexus 10 screen was also brighter at maximum. There wasn't' a huge difference in sharpness or contrast.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Thanks for the reply Angus,
In your opinion the diference is huge or minimal. What is the best screen to read text or browsing?


----------



## Angus66 (Aug 25, 2013)

Razhiel said:


> In your opinion the diference is huge or minimal. What is the best screen to read text or browsing?

Click to collapse



I thought the difference was pretty big, but you can judge for yourself.

This is a pic of the SlateBook x2 (on the left) and my Acer A700 (on the right) displaying the exact same .jpg at max brightness:






I had a Nexus 10 at the same time and it was even cleaner/brighter compared to my A700. Web browsing and text readability was excellent on the Nexus 10.


----------



## conan1600 (Aug 25, 2013)

The screen on ours is not yellow. Its whites and blacks are average and reading on it is very easy. Movies look good


----------



## scanline (Aug 25, 2013)

i agree my screen is not yellow was going to send it back because of the cable issue but decided to hope for the best that we will get root


----------



## Windiddy (Aug 25, 2013)

*Returned*

I RETURNED my HP Slatebook X2 4 days after it was delivered for following reasons.

Lack of GPS - this is extremely disappointing as virtually all other Android phones and tablets (not to mention Iphone/Ipads/BBs/Windows devices) have GPS antenne and this one doesn't.  Having GPS is essential for some important apps such as Google Apps Device Policy app which is required for business users.  For a tablet with keyboard, you would think that business users might find it useful.  But this is useless as Google business apps can't be installed.  

Speakers - I like how the speakers are facing front.  But they are small and DTS sound isn't as good as they say.  Also while docked to the keyboard dock, these small speakers are hidden behind the keyboard dock.  They could've place them on the sides like Nexus 10.

Lack of microUSB cable - The cable that HP provided is a proprietary laptop/netbook looking cable and not micro USB.  I am a NOOB at rooting but I know that a USB to microUSB cable is required to connect tablet/phone to PC or MAC for rooting purposes.  Maybe it is not rootable?  

Lack of dev community - There is no dev I know of for this on XDA or any other sites.

No option for larger than 16 gig internal storage - self explanatory.  

I don't recommend getting this tablet/netbook PC.  I would wait for the new Asus transformer or there are many older transformers and N10s frequently go on sale online.  Or buy a Chromebook.  

Thank you HP for having 21 days return policy.


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## conan1600 (Aug 25, 2013)

Windiddy said:


> I RETURNED my HP Slatebook X2 4 days after it was delivered for following reasons.
> 
> Lack of GPS - this is extremely disappointing as virtually all other Android phones and tablets (not to mention Iphone/Ipads/BBs/Windows devices) have GPS antenne and this one doesn't.  Having GPS is essential for some important apps such as Google Apps Device Policy app which is required for business users.  For a tablet with keyboard, you would think that business users might find it useful.  But this is useless as Google business apps can't be installed.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



GPS will cost you $200 more on the Asus version coming soon   Google services can locate via WiFi. There may never be a Dev community or  @verygreen or some other Dev familiar with SD card rooting may pay some attention to it sometime. That's the risk you take when you don't buy the most popular item. Perhaps if we put up a bounty thread to root the HP slatebook10 x2 we might get some attention as owners. Anyone interested?


----------



## scanline (Aug 25, 2013)

I would be willing to throw some cash down for  a root bounty


----------



## jinnk (Aug 25, 2013)

conan1600 said:


> The screen on ours is not yellow. Its whites and blacks are average and reading on it is very easy. Movies look good

Click to collapse



What?? My one is fairly yellow... btw, do you Notice the vertical stripes on the screen?


----------



## Windiddy (Aug 25, 2013)

conan1600 said:


> GPS will cost you $200 more on the Asus version coming soon   Google services can locate via WiFi. There may never be a Dev community or  @verygreen or some other Dev familiar with SD card rooting may pay some attention to it sometime. That's the risk you take when you don't buy the most popular item. Perhaps if we put up a bounty thread to root the HP slatebook10 x2 we might get some attention as owners. Anyone interested?

Click to collapse



Hey Conan, Google services can locate via WIFI but Google Apps Device Policy app can't be installed w/o GPS antenna which is disappointing b/c I though Slatebook was designed for business users.


----------



## jramirezw (Aug 25, 2013)

*USB cable*

Hey guys, I'm one of the hopefuls for this tablet, mostly because of the keyboard/second battery.
So I did a bit of research and found a review did less than 2 weeks ago, and they complained about the absence of a USB cable (which, conspicuously, no other review has mentioned to date). What's interesting is the update dated August 20,


> Contrary to what we had indicated the manufacturer in our tests, HP assures us today that Slatebook X2 is supplied with a proprietary USB cable to transfer files it directly from a computer.

Click to collapse



So I sent an email to the US store with the link, and got this reply


> I did checked the link you have provided, but on the DATA SHEET this does not state an added USB Cable/connector. I am not seeing the review that you are referring to.
> Though this does not have any announced cable, and these types of port are newly established be assured though that this will be manufactured soon. Do keep on checking our site from time to time for more updates.

Click to collapse



...followed by the usual attempt to get me to buy a Beats headphones or something.
The way I see it, following previous posts on this thread, there is (or at least there are plans to sell) a USB cable. But in usual capitalist style, they most likely rushed it to market without any real accessories and are waiting for a certain number of units to sell before they release anything. So there was method to their madness in the decision to peddle them as laptops.
Either way, it's a disservice to customers. You have proprietary technology; the least you could do is have some option to connect to the standard 

Oh, and count me in in the bounty. I'm still on the fence about buying one, but by all means, no Android device should be without root unless the owner says otherwise :thumbup:


----------



## conan1600 (Aug 26, 2013)

jinnk said:


> What?? My one is fairly yellow... btw, do you Notice the vertical stripes on the screen?

Click to collapse



No vertical stripes on ours either. I would think you may have gotten a bad screen man. Whites on LCD are commonly not as white as on something like Samsung's super amoled screen but have more realism on other colors IMHO. So depends on your definition of yellow I guess. But I really wouldn't call it yellow, maybe a dull white. Blacks get pretty black on it as well on our machine. I am not fond of the speakers being blocked when docked but its a minor thing for me, a better design would have been down the sides of the front like note 10.1. Volume has been adequate though.

Last years nexus 7 had color issues for some as well. Rooting plus I think  @faux123 had a color adjustment that helped but again that requires root and a Dev good enough and interested enough to monkey with it. We have neither ATM.


----------



## jinnk (Aug 26, 2013)

I gotta get a replacement..stripes are quite noticeable while displaying green or whtie pic....





conan1600 said:


> No vertical stripes on ours either. I would think you may have gotten a bad screen man. Whites on LCD are commonly not as white on something like Samsung's super amoled screen but have more realism on other colors IMHO. So depends on your definition of yellow I guess. But I really wouldn't call it yellow, maybe a dull white. Blacks get pretty black on it as well on our machine. I am not fond of the speakers being blocked when docked but its a minor thing for me, a better design would have been down the sides of the front like note 10.1. Volume has been adequate though.

Click to collapse


----------



## Angus66 (Aug 26, 2013)

conan1600 said:


> No vertical stripes on ours either. I would think you may have gotten a bad screen man. Whites on LCD are commonly not as white on something like Samsung's super amoled screen but have more realism on other colors IMHO. So depends on your definition of yellow I guess. But I really wouldn't call it yellow, maybe a dull white.

Click to collapse



I had two different SlateBook x2's (the 1st one had a bad touch sensor) and both had yellowish screens like the comparison picture I posted on the previous page. The Acer A700 that's on the right is nothing special, nor is the LG 27" monitor that's also in the picture - but both have a much more pure white screen. There are some adjustments available for the x2's screen in settings but nothing I tried did anything but make the problem worse.  Maybe your x2 has a cleaner/bluer screen but all the examples I have seen (3 others in addition to the two I had) have the same yellow/dirty cast to them.


----------



## atg284 (Aug 26, 2013)

conan1600 said:


> GPS will cost you $200 more on the Asus version coming soon   Google services can locate via WiFi. There may never be a Dev community or  @verygreen or some other Dev familiar with SD card rooting may pay some attention to it sometime. That's the risk you take when you don't buy the most popular item. Perhaps if we put up a bounty thread to root the HP slatebook10 x2 we might get some attention as owners. Anyone interested?

Click to collapse




ASUS rep states the new transformer should start around $399 with just the tablet (assuming 32GB) and $499 with dock. We shall see...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcgarqKo8rc&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## conan1600 (Aug 26, 2013)

atg284 said:


> ASUS rep states the new transformer should start around $399 with just the tablet (assuming 32GB) and $499 with dock. We shall see...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcgarqKo8rc&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Click to collapse



That would be great. I plan on buying one of those as well lol. Last years was much more though so I'm not holding my breathe.


----------



## atg284 (Aug 26, 2013)

conan1600 said:


> That would be great. I plan on buying one of those as well lol. Last years was much more though so I'm not holding my breathe.

Click to collapse



Well they may have saved a lot in design cost since it looks to be almost identical to the older model. Also if the dock is the same there is a lot of money saved there as well..Time will tell but if ASUS sells the 32GB tablet with dock at $499 they will have an instant hit imo.


----------



## KCKitsune (Aug 26, 2013)

Windiddy said:


> I RETURNED my HP Slatebook X2 4 days after it was delivered for following reasons.
> 
> Lack of GPS - this is extremely disappointing as virtually all other Android phones and tablets (not to mention Iphone/Ipads/BBs/Windows devices) have GPS antenne and this one doesn't.  Having GPS is essential for some important apps such as Google Apps Device Policy app which is required for business users.  For a tablet with keyboard, you would think that business users might find it useful.  But this is useless as Google business apps can't be installed.

Click to collapse



Get a bluetooth GPS receiver and pair it up.  That should take care of your GPS needs.


----------



## Windiddy (Aug 26, 2013)

KCKitsune said:


> Get a bluetooth GPS receiver and pair it up.  That should take care of your GPS needs.

Click to collapse



I shouldn't have to buy extra dongle or receivers.  It should've already contained in the tablet.  I've alrdy returned it.  I got the NN7.:good::victory:


----------



## I Am Marino (Aug 26, 2013)

As a HP rep, I personally am going to sell the hell out of this thing.


----------



## LBJM (Aug 26, 2013)

Windiddy said:


> Hey Conan, Google services can locate via WIFI but Google Apps Device Policy app can't be installed w/o GPS antenna which is disappointing b/c I though Slatebook was designed for business users.

Click to collapse



Can't you side load those apps? Personally what I'd use this for is a laptop for docs and I wouldn't want a GPS device on it soaking up power.

edit: I hope this thing gets rooted. I would love to see how much extra battery life could be gained from it.


----------



## pismakron (Aug 26, 2013)

I've had a 32 Gb version for two weeks now, and used it extensively. Here is my thoughts:

1) The screen is sharp and contrast is good. I've never seen any lines, light-bleed or artifacts. Color calibration could be better though. The whites have a noticeable yellow tint, and this is easily the worst aspect of the device.

2) It is easy to detach and re-attach the tablet from the dock. The hinge does have some free travel, and feels a bit flimsy.

3) The keyboard is good, and it is very stable in laptop mode. You don't get the feeling that it wants to tip over when using the touchscreen.

4) Everything is fast and responsive. I installed Apex Launcher with the Tersus icon set, and it just looks really good. Everywhere I bring it people has been interested in it, and asked questions about it. People seem to expect a slow and sluggish netbook with low resolution, and are totally surprised that it looks and feels like a high powered PC (and it really does). HP should be able to move these, if they make an effort.

5) Gaming kind of sucks because I haven't found any good games that has good mouse and keyboard support.

6) In tablet mode battery life is less than my iPad, but not by a lot. With the dock, battery easily lasts 12 hours of mixed use. Recharging is fast, as it should be with that custom brick recharger. Disabling WiFi when sleeping is good advice. 

7) I bought this and use this primarily for Android Development. I develop directly on the device, so I dont need ADB. But if HP doesn't start selling a proper USB adapter cable, I'll probably end up splicing and soldering one myself. When I have to test on my Nexus 4 I use dropbox, but I rarely do this.

8) Rooting is not all-important to me. But it would be nice to restore the ICS unified navigation and notification bar. And adjust its translucency. But this is not the last android laptop I buy. I might get the new Transformer too.

9) All in all, I really like it. I definately think that android could have a future on the desktop, and in a productivity environment. At least, that is why I have it


----------



## conan1600 (Aug 26, 2013)

One of the things you might want to keep in mind is a comparison of high res screens. The higher the resolution the more battery and resources the screen will eat. Now I'm a fan of high res but in real world performance I most likely will not be able to see the difference between this and Asus 2600*1600. But I know from past performance of Asus that the high res screen was to powerful for the past soc. Made games run sluggish for me that ran fine on the tf300. But again I will most likely be buying Asus in addition to the HP  Slatebook 10 X2 my boy is using for college. We are tech heads around here so love to buy all the tablets we can get our hands on.


----------



## LBJM (Aug 26, 2013)

Well we have yet to see what kind of battery life a 10" screen with 2560x1600 will get. I want to get the hp but im a little cautious due to reviews talking about the yellowish screen. I also want the 32gb version and root. I'm surprised there's no forum for this tablet here.


----------



## aznmode (Aug 26, 2013)

LBJM said:


> Well we have yet to see what kind of battery life a 10" screen with 2560x1600 will get. I want to get t  hp but im a little cautious due to reviews talking about the yellowish screen. I also want the 32gb version and root. I'm surprised there's no forum for this tablet here.

Click to collapse



IMO you will be the best judge regarding the screen.   HP has a 21 day full return policy so you really don't have anything to lose.  If I'm not mistaken they even send you a return tag at least that's what they do with exchanges.   But maybe chat with a rep to confirm.   And with the sale price of $449 plus the 5% discount SVD8492 it's a good deal IMO.  

I'm finding more reviews on it online which is a good thing so sites are taking notice.  Hopefully there will be root eventually as that will help to expand storage to a micro sd using either GL to SD or Folder Mount app.   I use folder mount on my 16gb samsung s4.  

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## atg284 (Aug 26, 2013)

LBJM said:


> Well we have yet to see what kind of battery life a 10" screen with 2560x1600 will get. I want to get the hp but im a little cautious due to reviews talking about the yellowish screen. I also want the 32gb version and root. I'm surprised there's no forum for this tablet here.

Click to collapse



The original Nexus 10 that was released a while ago has this resolution. I was disappointed by its performance (dual core a9) and lightbleed but the battery life was decent. If a tablet last at least 6-7 hours of constant use that is pretty good for me. I also usually have the backlight on my current tablet at 25% because I prefer it that way and that helps. With a tablet docked I would like to have it last 10 hours constantly...Just my thoughts...


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## aznmode (Aug 27, 2013)

Had to sideload asphalt 8 but it seems this game also has some extra extra blurr effect going on the x2 compared to my samsung s4.  







Here you can see the smoke from the tires cover a good portion of the screen for more realistic effect.  You can even see some of it on the top of the screen





UPDATE:  it looks like there's a setting to use high graphics on the s4 as well.   But game is still not as smooth as it is on the x2.   A little jumpy on the s4.


Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rydo111 (Aug 27, 2013)

Windiddy said:


> I shouldn't have to buy extra dongle or receivers.  It should've already contained in the tablet.  I've alrdy returned it.  I got the NN7.:good::victory:

Click to collapse



My TF201 was fitted with GPS...it just never worked, as Asus forgot that metal actually functions as a Faraday's Cage...who would have thought? :silly: Funny thing is, I never missed. That experience taught me that I don't really need GPS for my media device.

Also, anyone who compares a 10" device to a 7' device, regardless of brand/features/quality/etc, has no idea what they want. 7 != 10. Let me know next time you are comparing your apple and your orange.

Getting back to the x2...there is no doubt that HP could have done a better job with screen and build quality. However, I just had mine away with me for a week; I watched Breaking Bad on the plane, played games, read emails, surfed the net and even did some PowerPoint and Word doc work. It did a great job...I never noticed any of the things that I would be critical of, including the tone of screen (yes, I think its a little yellow compared to my other screens). For my usage case, the positives are great and the negatives don't impact me. 

However, everyone has to make this assessment for themselves, as your usage case is probably different to mine. I would encourage you to assess the x2 based on your usage case, rather than focus on single element issues.

---------- Post added at 11:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:48 PM ----------




I Am Marino said:


> As a HP rep, I personally am going to sell the hell out of this thing.

Click to collapse



Ok smarty pants; as a HP Rep, can you tell us why HP decided not to include a USB cable with the unit? Unless you appeal to the Dev world, this will not take off. Its the geeks out there who root their devices that convince their dumb friends, their grannies, their aunties and their next door neighbours to buy good tech. 

Also, Mr HP Rep, when do you think HP will bother to upgrade this officially to 4.3?

And, Mr HP Rep, while you're thinking about those questions, when will HP release an unlock for the bootloader to officially people to tinker with their devices? 

Sorry for the barrage of questions, Mr HP Rep, but if you're going to engage this thread, it would be nice if you could add something of value.


----------



## toanau (Aug 27, 2013)

There additional 10% code SV3819. For those planning to buy

Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Razhiel (Aug 27, 2013)

toanau said:


> There additional 10% code SV3819. For those planning to buy
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse




It's only -$10 coupon not 10%.


----------



## aznmode (Aug 27, 2013)

I wonder if the $10 can be applied if I already have the 5% applied 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mull54 (Aug 27, 2013)

I uploaded some benchmark test for the Slatebook x2 on Youtube. 

If you are interested, check it out. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/mull54/videos 

Some of the benchmark are: 

Antutu
GFXBench
Quadrant and so on.


----------



## LBJM (Aug 28, 2013)

Rydo111 said:


> My TF201 was fitted with GPS...it just never worked, as Asus forgot that metal actually functions as a Faraday's Cage...who would have thought? :silly: Funny thing is, I never missed. That experience taught me that I don't really need GPS for my media device.
> 
> Also, anyone who compares a 10" device to a 7' device, regardless of brand/features/quality/etc, has no idea what they want. 7 != 10. Let me know next time you are comparing your apple and your orange.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



He's probably a phone rep and when it comes to what the company does or is going to do they don't know jack.


----------



## I Am Marino (Aug 28, 2013)

Rydo111 said:


> Ok smarty pants; as a HP Rep, can you tell us why HP decided not to include a USB cable with the unit? Unless you appeal to the Dev world, this will not take off. Its the geeks out there who root their devices that convince their dumb friends, their grannies, their aunties and their next door neighbours to buy good tech.
> 
> Also, Mr HP Rep, when do you think HP will bother to upgrade this officially to 4.3?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Alright first off, I don't work directly for them so I have no knowledge of their inner workings whatsoever, the most information I get beforehand is I know about things slightly before most will, weeks at MOST. I'm a sales rep, HP hires a company who hired me, but I'm still considered a HP sales rep in the broadest of terms.

I found your whole post to be pretty insulting, I simply stated I'm going to have fun selling this because it will end up being something I have to push.

Your guesses for your issues are as good as mine.


----------



## Ultraman1966 (Aug 28, 2013)

Looks like Tegra 4 is a dud, either overheats like in Toshiba Excite Pro or has poor battery life. I hope to be proved wrong as I desperately need a new tablet to replace my Xoom. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## conan1600 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ultraman1966 said:


> Looks like Tegra 4 is a dud, either overheats like in Toshiba Excite Pro or has poor battery life. I hope to be proved wrong as I desperately need a new tablet to replace my Xoom.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



where you get that. this whole thread is full of people who say it doesn't overheat and it gets decent battery life


----------



## th3drow (Aug 28, 2013)

I really wanted their higher end windows one but it sucks because they made it into a 13 inch tablet.

However the slatebook if I were in the market for an android tablet that I might use for some business would be up there on my list


----------



## Ultraman1966 (Aug 28, 2013)

conan1600 said:


> where you get that. this whole thread is full of people who say it doesn't overheat and it gets decent battery life

Click to collapse



I think you misread, the overheating was regarding the Excite Pro (please read carefully). I think I'm just being too eager for better battery as I think 10 hrs of use from one charge should be standard. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aznmode (Aug 28, 2013)

Ultraman1966 said:


> Looks like Tegra 4 is a dud, either overheats like in Toshiba Excite Pro or has poor battery life. I hope to be proved wrong as I desperately need a new tablet to replace my Xoom.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



I dont think Conan misread it.  From how you said it, it sounded like you said tegra 4 in general is a dud and used the toshiba as an example.   

In any case the x2 does get hot when you're playing games for extended period.  Same with my samsung s4 with a qualcomm 600.   But never overheats like the toshiba.  From what I read the excite will lock up or reboot when this happens.   

As far as battery goes, a few sites have mentioned testing and getting avg of 6-7 hours on the tablet and additional 3-4 with the dock.   HP is claiming 12 hours total battery life.   But if you game a lot expect it to be dramatically lower than these claims.  

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ultraman1966 (Aug 28, 2013)

Well I'm glad it's just the Toshiba. I'm still awaiting more reviews but the x2 does seem promising. There aren't any on display in the UK yet so I can't view to see how major this yellow tint is. What are your opinions on this?


----------



## pzz123 (Aug 28, 2013)

*nice device!*

I got my HP Slatebook x2 two days ago. So far I like it a lot. The screen looks perfectly fine to me.  My only complaint is the battery drain (2% keyboard battery per hour in idle with wifi off) and it occasionally got hot when held as a tablet. It is a cool device!


----------



## micro2112 (Aug 28, 2013)

Just chiming in here. picked up the X2 last week when i went to get a note10.1 for my girlfriend. And I have been VERY happy with this little guy, super smooth fast actions, great battery life, and a pretty solid design. 

I do find the screen colors a little off when compaired side by side with my chromebook or the note, but when standalone it appears fine. The cameras are pretty grainy, skype and hangout chats looked kinda terrible for both ends, while the Note10.1 looks as HD as it gets.. maybe its a wifi driver issue but speed testing did show full speed connection so who knows.. 

Hopefully we can grab the attn of a Dev familiar with SD booting or something to get us root?!


----------



## aznmode (Aug 28, 2013)

Ultraman1966 said:


> Well I'm glad it's just the Toshiba. I'm still awaiting more reviews but the x2 does seem promising. There aren't any on display in the UK yet so I can't view to see how major this yellow tint is. What are your opinions on this?

Click to collapse



The screen is sort of like turning the setting on your tv to warm or if you had a samsung tv its warm 2.   You get used to it as long as you don't compare it to other screens.  If you have the brightness set to high its better.   After using it for about a week and I go back to my Asus tf700, the asus now looks too blue to me.    The asus black levels are definitely better as it produces better contrast so things looks sharper.   

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ultraman1966 (Aug 28, 2013)

Let's hope we get some root action, I'll predominantly use it for restoring some game saves and a couple of app. I'm so tempted to buy one but I'm going to hold off till I see the refresh of the Asus Transformers. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rydo111 (Aug 28, 2013)

I Am Marino said:


> Alright first off, I don't work directly for them so I have no knowledge of their inner workings whatsoever, the most information I get beforehand is I know about things slightly before most will, weeks at MOST. I'm a sales rep, HP hires a company who hired me, but I'm still considered a HP sales rep in the broadest of terms.
> 
> I found your whole post to be pretty insulting, I simply stated I'm going to have fun selling this because it will end up being something I have to push.
> 
> Your guesses for your issues are as good as mine.

Click to collapse



You're absolutely right; I was being petulant. I am sorry...it was unfair and unnecessary. You should sell these quite well, I like mine a lot. No hard feelings?


----------



## aznmode (Aug 28, 2013)

Ultraman1966 said:


> Let's hope we get some root action, I'll predominantly use it for restoring some game saves and a couple of app. I'm so tempted to buy one but I'm going to hold off till I see the refresh of the Asus Transformers.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



That's probably a good idea since you can't really see one in person.  Atleast for us in the U.S.  we can buy it and have 21 days to return it to HP without any loss.  I think what really makes the x2 stand out is the awesome user experience on it and I hope the Asus one will be the same.  If the Asus was already out I'm sure for all of us it's a no brainer.   

As far as root, I don't know how soon this is going to happen.  But I'm quickly running out of room (1gb left) as I installed a few gameloft games already so I need root to be able to move game data on the sdcard.  

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## conan1600 (Aug 29, 2013)

Rydo111 said:


> You're absolutely right; I was being petulant. I am sorry...it was unfair and unnecessary. You should sell these quite well, I like mine a lot. No hard feelings?

Click to collapse



I don't know about him but I so rarely see a genuine apology on the internet that I was most shocked by your admission of petulance and felt it necessary to commend you on being mature and gentlemanly the second time around. Bravo for taking ownership of your actions. There is hope for humanity.


----------



## aznmode (Aug 29, 2013)

Hannan688 said:


> Does anyone want to give a little review on their thoughts on the unit?
> 
> Oakley Sunglasses

Click to collapse



I take it you didn't really read everything in this thread.  A few of us posted our opinion on it.   

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rydo111 (Aug 29, 2013)

Ultraman1966 said:


> Looks like Tegra 4 is a dud, either overheats like in Toshiba Excite Pro or has poor battery life. I hope to be proved wrong as I desperately need a new tablet to replace my Xoom.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



Mine doesn't overheat and the battery life is at least as good as my TF201.

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:14 PM ----------




conan1600 said:


> I don't know about him but I so rarely see a genuine apology on the internet that I was most shocked by your admission of petulance and felt it necessary to commend you on being mature and gentlemanly the second time around. Bravo for taking ownership of your actions. There is hope for humanity.

Click to collapse



Not my finest moment; hopefully the poster accepts my apology. Won't happen again.


----------



## aznmode (Aug 29, 2013)

I just started noticing this recently.   My tablet doesnt wake up so I have to do a cold boot.  It happened again this morning and notice the tablet was warm.   Anyone else?

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aznmode (Aug 30, 2013)

Has anyone tried "Filter your screen" app to adjust the hue.   Seems to have helped get rid of some of the yellowness of the screen.   I have green and blue adjusted all the way.   If you notice any degradation on the transition smoothness, enable " disable HW overlays" in the developer setting.  






Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ZarekDaniel (Aug 31, 2013)

Got my Slatebook X2 this Tuesday, this is what I can say about it so far. Trackpad is a bit weird to get used to, since you have to treat it like a tiny touchscreen. Screen does have a very slight yellowish tint, I only really notice it when comparing it to a proper white screen, it hasn't degraded my experience at all. Automatic screen brightness doesn't seem to go back on once you mess with the tile on the quick settings, might be that I haven't messed with it much. They should've added a way to have F keys using FN+Brightness, etc. for when you're RDesktoping, they do include splashtop after all. Battery life is pretty good, as long as you don't only use the tablet. While I wouldn't see the point on spending on this particular option when not intending to use the keyboard dock, I figure I'd still point it out. other than the initial HP apps and some preloaded normal apps this is straight AOSP. The apps included can be disabled if they won't be used and they won't show up in your drawer. 

On a side note, I've had an issue where if left idle for a while (30+ minutes every time it's happened to me.) it just won't wake up and I have to long press the power button for a bit, then long press again to cold boot? It doesn't take long, but I lose whatever apps I had open and well, it basically shouldn't happen. Anyone other than aznmode seem to have this issue?


----------



## aznmode (Aug 31, 2013)

I've been swiping  close all apps before I close the tablet and haven't seen it unable to wake up and does not become warm anymore.   So must be some causing my issue  but have not been able to figure out which. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Vauix (Sep 1, 2013)

ZarekDaniel said:


> Got my Slatebook X2 this Tuesday, this is what I can say about it so far. Trackpad is a bit weird to get used to, since you have to treat it like a tiny touchscreen. Screen does have a very slight yellowish tint, I only really notice it when comparing it to a proper white screen, it hasn't degraded my experience at all. Automatic screen brightness doesn't seem to go back on once you mess with the tile on the quick settings, might be that I haven't messed with it much. They should've added a way to have F keys using FN+Brightness, etc. for when you're RDesktoping, they do include splashtop after all. Battery life is pretty good, as long as you don't only use the tablet. While I wouldn't see the point on spending on this particular option when not intending to use the keyboard dock, I figure I'd still point it out. other than the initial HP apps and some preloaded normal apps this is straight AOSP. The apps included can be disabled if they won't be used and they won't show up in your drawer.
> 
> On a side note, I've had an issue where if left idle for a while (30+ minutes every time it's happened to me.) it just won't wake up and I have to long press the power button for a bit, then long press again to cold boot? It doesn't take long, but I lose whatever apps I had open and well, it basically shouldn't happen. Anyone other than aznmode seem to have this issue?

Click to collapse



Instal a wakelock checker, i did aswell. I'm hoping this will tell us what is causing this. Though for this money i expected alot better optimized software, especially if they use stock android.

Though after the transformer announcement and pricing maybe this tablet will get some more attention (maybe it will even get a price drop). So we might see some rooting and such.


----------



## GrievousMcG (Sep 1, 2013)

Hi guys,

Bought the Slatebook x2 about two weeks ago but didn't have time to play with it until now. Had to take the original back to the store due to the power button being broken when I opened the package so they gave me a replacement which seems all good so far.

At the moment, it just updating itself and existing apps so I don't have that much time to fiddle with it but just wanting to ask if anyone know what the 411.8 MB system update was for? Just curious to find out more information about it. The HP (Australia) website is pretty useless having this sort of information available to the general public.


----------



## Vauix (Sep 1, 2013)

GrievousMcG said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Bought the Slatebook x2 about two weeks ago but didn't have time to play with it until now. Had to take the original back to the store due to the power button being broken when I opened the package so they gave me a replacement which seems all good so far.
> 
> At the moment, it just updating itself and existing apps so I don't have that much time to fiddle with it but just wanting to ask if anyone know what the 411.8 MB system update was for? Just curious to find out more information about it. The HP (Australia) website is pretty useless having this sort of information available to the general public.

Click to collapse



What is your software number/build nummer? Since i didnt had a update yet and the dutch are most of the time the last to get update (if we actually get them at all).


----------



## Ultraman1966 (Sep 2, 2013)

GrievousMcG said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Bought the Slatebook x2 about two weeks ago but didn't have time to play with it until now. Had to take the original back to the store due to the power button being broken when I opened the package so they gave me a replacement which seems all good so far.
> 
> At the moment, it just updating itself and existing apps so I don't have that much time to fiddle with it but just wanting to ask if anyone know what the 411.8 MB system update was for? Just curious to find out more information about it. The HP (Australia) website is pretty useless having this sort of information available to the general public.

Click to collapse



Sounds intriguing, care to share any changes you seen since update? Or did it even say roughly what the update was about?


----------



## GrievousMcG (Sep 2, 2013)

Vauix said:


> What is your software number/build nummer?

Click to collapse



The software number is still 4.2.2 and the build number is 4.2.2-17r14-13-18.


----------



## I Am Marino (Sep 2, 2013)

Rydo111 said:


> You're absolutely right; I was being petulant. I am sorry...it was unfair and unnecessary. You should sell these quite well, I like mine a lot. No hard feelings?

Click to collapse



All good.


----------



## Paarth18 (Sep 2, 2013)

*Ps3 controller*

Guys any idea how to run a ps3 controller on HP Slatebook x2. I tried directly connecting it with its usb connector to the usb port on the dock but it did not work.


----------



## Vauix (Sep 2, 2013)

GrievousMcG said:


> The software number is still 4.2.2 and the build number is 4.2.2-17r14-13-18.

Click to collapse



Hmmm mine shipped with that version...


----------



## Ultraman1966 (Sep 2, 2013)

Paarth18 said:


> Guys any idea how to run a ps3 controller on HP Slatebook x2. I tried directly connecting it with its usb connector to the usb port on the dock but it did not work.

Click to collapse



Hmm, without root we can't do a manual pairing, can we? Does the x360 controller work?


----------



## Paarth18 (Sep 2, 2013)

Ultraman1966 said:


> Hmm, without root we can't do a manual pairing, can we? Does the x360 controller work?

Click to collapse



Yes it does


----------



## Paarth18 (Sep 2, 2013)

Paarth18 said:


> Yes it does

Click to collapse



Any way to overcome this problem? I really need this to work


----------



## fantasticrat (Sep 2, 2013)

Looks like Root isn't coming anytime soon, huh? I've actually been pretty satisfied with my SlateBook, root or no. I will say that the Skinomi skin I got was terrible--it didn't fit! Only the screen protector worked. At least I paid something less than $20 for it ... any more and I'd be asking for my money back. The screen protector and the minimal cost made it not worth my time to file a claim.


----------



## aznmode (Sep 2, 2013)

fantasticrat said:


> Looks like Root isn't coming anytime soon, huh? I've actually been pretty satisfied with my SlateBook, root or no. I will say that the Skinomi skin I got was terrible--it didn't fit! Only the screen protector worked. At least I paid something less than $20 for it ... any more and I'd be asking for my money back. The screen protector and the minimal cost made it not worth my time to file a claim.

Click to collapse



Unfortunately not any time soon.  Tomorrow is my last day to return and I have a feeling it's gonna go back.   From what I hear the new asus will be $499 with the dock so I'm not really saving much by keeping this one.   Better screen, root, 32gb for $50 more.   

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## McVader (Sep 3, 2013)

*Happy with mine.*

I picked up an X2 last Thursday from **** Smiths (Australia) for $600. It was the only one they had in stock.

I've been happy with it so far, the screen does have a warm tint to it and the battery is average but the performance is brilliant compared to my Nexus 7 2012. The keyboard dock is well made and the storage options / hmdi out and full size USB port make all the difference.

The lack of root access is killing me though, I've already filled up the 16GB of internal space and I also really miss the Sixaxis Controller app (although a PS3 controller works fine through USB, any touch profile software needs root).
I notice a lot of you have been members on this site for years and I wonder if any of you know any devs, or have tried messaging one to get their thoughts on possible root methods?

Even if root never happens I'll still be happy with my purchase, I just don't understand why this Tablet isn't more popular. It is the most powerful Android Tab available and is priced reasonably even with the Australia Tax added on.


----------



## GrievousMcG (Sep 3, 2013)

Ultraman1966 said:


> Sounds intriguing, care to share any changes you seen since update? Or did it even say roughly what the update was about?

Click to collapse



Nope, sorry. When I first started it up, that's was when I got the system update notification so I didn't get a chance to compare it before and after the update. All I remember seeing was that it said that "the system update was specific to your product" or something along that line.

Is there anyway you can tell what has been downloaded onto the slatebook as some sort of electronic log book? Just want to double check.

I agree with the above poster (McVader) that this device needs root.


----------



## aznmode (Sep 3, 2013)

Either way.   The update didn't break or make things worse.   Although I only had a few hours to play with it before the update. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Paarth18 (Sep 3, 2013)

McVader said:


> I picked up an X2 last Thursday from **** Smiths (Australia) for $600. It was the only one they had in stock.
> 
> I've been happy with it so far, the screen does have a warm tint to it and the battery is average but the performance is brilliant compared to my Nexus 7 2012. The keyboard dock is well made and the storage options / hmdi out and full size USB port make all the difference.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Does the ps3 controller work with your device through the usb port? I have been trying but my slatebook x2 is not recognizing the controller. It just acts as a charging port..


----------



## McVader (Sep 3, 2013)

*Yep*



Paarth18 said:


> Does the ps3 controller work with your device through the usb port? I have been trying but my slatebook x2 is not recognizing the controller. It just acts as a charging port..

Click to collapse



Yeah it just works (only when plugged in tho), I was using the same controller with Sixaxis app on my Nexus 7 so it's no longer paired to my Ps3, maybe thats got something to do with it. Make sure the emu/game has controller support, try Dead Trigger or something.

Anybody had any luck copying files to external hdd? I can watch movies but trying to write anything to the hdd gives me an error.


----------



## Ultraman1966 (Sep 3, 2013)

McVader said:


> I picked up an X2 last Thursday from **** Smiths (Australia) for $600. It was the only one they had in stock.
> 
> I've been happy with it so far, the screen does have a warm tint to it and the battery is average but the performance is brilliant compared to my Nexus 7 2012. The keyboard dock is well made and the storage options / hmdi out and full size USB port make all the difference.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Minor correction, the Toshiba Excite Pro (released in start of July) has also got the same chipset so they're equal in "power" though the Slatebook x2 has the advantage of not suffering from overheating. I'm pretty sure the Toshiba is locked up tight too so no root for that one either. I guess we'll have to wait for Asus after all...


----------



## pzz123 (Sep 4, 2013)

*Why isn't hp slate book x2 getting high popularity?*

HP slatebook x2 is a nice device, I like it a lot. I am wondering why it doesn't become popular. Also, I found most "expert" reviews are strongly biased against this new HP product.  Maybe these guys work for HP competitors?


----------



## mkchung01 (Sep 4, 2013)

Angus66 said:


> Hopefully the USB cable/adapter has just been moved from the page it was originally on. If not then I agree with you 100%
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed no lag and received no warnings while browsing whatsoever. That's been the case with my Acer A700 & Nexus 7 tablets as well. Only wait/quit dialog warnings I've ever seen were on my OG Transformer TF101.

Click to collapse



I just received my X2 and it has a usb cable for connecting to PC.


----------



## aznmode (Sep 4, 2013)

mkchung01 said:


> I just received my X2 and it has a usb cable for connecting to PC.

Click to collapse



Pic?  I just returned mine today cause I have a feeling root won't be available for a while or not ever.   

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## mkchung01 (Sep 4, 2013)

aznmode said:


> Pic?  I just returned mine today cause I have a feeling root won't be available for a while or not ever.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Here it is.


----------



## aznmode (Sep 4, 2013)

mkchung01 said:


> Here it is.

Click to collapse



No way.   Nice!   Maybe I need to buy it again.   Damn it.   Lol.   Did they change the wall adaptor or they just include that cable as extra? 

I wonder if the root for the slate 7 will work on this now that we have a cable.   

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## posytryon (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi,

I got the 32G x2 for 3 weeks and so far so good. It is pretty much impossible to find such functional and powerful device at this price.

A better battery life would have been nice, as well as a higher quality backlight. But an USB cable would be awesome (for data transfer and root)!
@mkchung01: In which country did you order your x2?


----------



## mkchung01 (Sep 4, 2013)

aznmode said:


> No way.   Nice!   Maybe I need to buy it again.   Damn it.   Lol.   Did they change the wall adaptor or they just include that cable as extra?
> 
> I wonder if the root for the slate 7 will work on this now that we have a cable.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



The charge and the usb cable are in separate items.

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------




posytryon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the 32G x2 for 3 weeks and so far so good. It is pretty much impossible to find such functional and powerful device at this price.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



from HK's hp website.


----------



## Ultraman1966 (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm just curious why HP omitted a microusb port on the tablet, seems like a major oversight to me.


----------



## scanline (Sep 4, 2013)

mkchung01 said:


> Here it is.

Click to collapse



Tech support better send me one I am calling them up


----------



## McVader (Sep 4, 2013)

*Great Tech Support*

So, after writing a detailed message to tech support concerning the missing cord...

"Dear Customer,

*** Please do not reply to this email. *This email is not monitored. ***


Thank you for contacting HP e-mail support.

As of now we don't have e-mail support option for this product, and we will be enabling it very soon.

We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience.

-snip-

Sincerely,

HP Email Support"

It seems not even HP knows this Tablet exists. Guess I'm ringing them tomorrow...


----------



## aznmode (Sep 4, 2013)

You should try returns chat.  When I chatted to return mine I told them not having a car charger was one reason I'm returning and they were going to check if a cable exist but I just told them not to and issue me a return.  Didn't bother asking for the usb one either as I thought it didn't exist.   

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## aznmode (Sep 4, 2013)

I guess perfect timing for returning mine yesterday as Asus tab 701 is now official $399 for tablet $499 with dock.  
http://m.androidauthority.com/asus-...eatures-release-date-pricing-official-263118/

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## t-jet (Sep 4, 2013)

Has anyone seen that brick of a battery charger?! What was HP thinking?

http://youtu.be/t_oTJ1uhkcQ?t=42s (I knew that unbox videos must be good for something)

Compare this to the wall charger of the transformer series:
http://www.excaliberpc.com/images/606705_1/huge.jpg

Massive setback for my decision making. I guess I'm gonna wait for the TF701T.


----------



## scanline (Sep 4, 2013)

t-jet said:


> Has anyone seen that brick of a battery charger?! What was HP thinking?
> 
> http://youtu.be/t_oTJ1uhkcQ?t=42s (I knew that unbox videos must be good for something)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i will say that it does charge really fast so not much of a setback  for me


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## Angus66 (Sep 4, 2013)

t-jet said:


> Has anyone seen that brick of a battery charger?! What was HP thinking?
> 
> http://youtu.be/t_oTJ1uhkcQ?t=42s (I knew that unbox videos must be good for something)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



That non-USB charger was one of several reasons I returned my SlateBook x2.....


----------



## t-jet (Sep 4, 2013)

scanline said:


> i will say that it does charge really fast so not much of a setback  for me

Click to collapse



It would surprise me if it wouldn't charge fast, considering it's hugeness.

To be honest, I guess it wouldn't bother me too much while using it at home. But a (almost) laptop size charger + two long cables is too much of a obstacle to me when travelling.


----------



## aznmode (Sep 5, 2013)

scanline said:


> i will say that it does charge really fast so not much of a setback  for me

Click to collapse



plus I liked that the cord is long and so I was not stuck near the outlet while it was charging.  

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ultraman1966 (Sep 5, 2013)

aznmode said:


> plus I liked that the cord is long and so I was not stuck near the outlet while it was charging.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Judging from your sent from signature, I gather you've returned the tablet now? The new Transformer pad does look pretty good (well typical Asus quality) so I think I'll wait as well.


----------



## aznmode (Sep 5, 2013)

Ultraman1966 said:


> Judging from your sent from signature, I gather you've returned the tablet now? The new Transformer pad does look pretty good (well typical Asus quality) so I think I'll wait as well.

Click to collapse



Ya I returned it yesterday.   I didn't wanna be stuck with it in case there wasn't going to be root available for it.   I need Folder Mount to work so I can move game data to SD card as I was planning to play games on it.   Can't have a fast tablet and not game on it.  I had only 1gb left after all my apps and just several games.   Maybe when they make the 32 gb available for U. S.   I might pick it up again but  the Asus Tf701  will probably be available soon and if it's priced at $499 with dock I'll go for that instead.   

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ultraman1966 (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know why manufacturers are so cheap, with their bulk buying power flash storage chips can't cost more than 5 dollars for another 16GB.
What sort of games did you play on the slatebook and how was the performance?


----------



## aznmode (Sep 5, 2013)

Ultraman1966 said:


> I don't know why manufacturers are so cheap, with their bulk buying power flash storage chips can't cost more than 5 dollars for another 16GB.
> What sort of games did you play on the slatebook and how was the performance?

Click to collapse



I played mc4 (smooth and has extra effects),  nova 3 (98% smooth and extra effects), sine mora (smooth),  asphalt 8 (smooth),  real boxing (smooth), walking dead assault (smooth).   Might have missed one.  All games played well compared to some games on my s4 which had some stutter and some took longer to load.   I really like the tegra 4 performance.  Hope asus doesn't disappoint



Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4[/QUOTE]



Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bobiscool07 (Sep 6, 2013)

Have they even released the source code?, second, if id doesn't have the micro USB, how ar we mounting it to teh computer


----------



## toanau (Sep 6, 2013)

I just return mine too. With no root and no development it's a no go. Beside I can't stand the charger. U need the bumb charge plug in to update any software

Sent from my GT-I9505G using xda app-developers app


----------



## gmelfi (Sep 6, 2013)

aznmode said:


> I played mc4 (smooth and has extra effects),  nova 3 (98% smooth and extra effects), sine mora (smooth),  asphalt 8 (smooth),  real boxing (smooth), walking dead assault (smooth).   Might have missed one.  All games played well compared to some games on my s4 which had some stutter and some took longer to load.   I really like the tegra 4 performance.  Hope asus doesn't disappoint
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



How did you install asphalt 8, I coulc not from play store, it said device icompatible.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4[/QUOTE]


----------



## aznmode (Sep 6, 2013)

gmelfi said:


> How did you install asphalt 8, I coulc not from play store, it said device icompatible.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



[/QUOTE]

I backed it up from my s4 using my back up app and side loaded to the x2.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bobiscool07 (Sep 6, 2013)

I backed it up from my s4 using my back up app and side loaded to the x2.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4[/QUOTE]

So basically, just the APK?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## aznmode (Sep 6, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> I backed it up from my s4 using my back up app and side loaded to the x2.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



So basically, just the APK?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app[/QUOTE]

Yup

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## McPolo (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi, 

how do you experiment with battery? Because when docked with keyboard dock, it charges the tablet part and android thinks it is being charged and therefore you can't see from battery stats, how long screen has been on, until you unplug tablet from dock or dock looses all capasity and stops charging tablet.

I have a feeling, that the batteries do not last what they promise. What would be the best way to calculate/test it? 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobiscool07 (Sep 9, 2013)

McPolo said:


> Hi,
> 
> how do you experiment with battery? Because when docked with keyboard dock, it charges the tablet part and android thinks it is being charged and therefore you can't see from battery stats, how long screen has been on, until you unplug tablet from dock or dock looses all capasity and stops charging tablet.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Start the android timer, and leave it running. Stop it when you Are all out of battery. 

It seems to be better than they promised for me, I usually charge the tablet every 2 days.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## McPolo (Sep 9, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> Start the android timer, and leave it running. Stop it when you Are all out of battery.
> 
> It seems to be better than they promised for me, I usually charge the tablet every 2 days.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



The problem is, that counter keeps running even display off. So I can't really know, how long screen has been on, which is the thing that matters more than sleep time.


Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## smidra (Sep 9, 2013)

*A couple of questions for the Slatebook owners.*

Hi Slatebook owners  I have a couple of questions before I return my Asus Infinity and buy the Slatebook instead. In case you're wondering - I hate the Infinity's speaker. I use the device for wathing movies and a single speaker blasting somewhere on the right side behind the device is useless. Even my TF101 has better sound. I read the Slatebook should be better for this... Now to the questions:

 - when the slatebook is docked, are the speakers hummed? I see from the videos they go behind the keyboard, does it affect the sound? I am not expecting miracles, but at least they should be audible from both sides when docked...  
 - no root means no Titanium for me... does the Slatebook come with it's own backup solution that can backup apps with data?
 - can you in any way change the tablet interface? I want a single system bar on the bottom, with buttons on the left, not two bars, like the Slatebook pictures show. But I guess without the root this cannot be changed, right?


Many thanks for your replies!


----------



## SBTlauien (Sep 9, 2013)

Cool stuff.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Sep 9, 2013)

smidra said:


> Hi Slatebook owners  I have a couple of questions before I return my Asus Infinity and buy the Slatebook instead. In case you're wondering - I hate the Infinity's speaker. I use the device for wathing movies and a single speaker blasting somewhere on the right side behind the device is useless. Even my TF101 has better sound. I read the Slatebook should be better for this... Now to the questions:
> 
> - when the slatebook is docked, are the speakers hummed? I see from the videos they go behind the keyboard, does it affect the sound? I am not expecting miracles, but at least they should be audible from both sides when docked...
> - no root means no Titanium for me... does the Slatebook come with it's own backup solution that can backup apps with data?
> ...

Click to collapse



-Sound wise, the x2 is amazing, even when docked, the volume isn't affect. I find that half volum is high enough for me, full is loud.
-No, you can look at the playstore to see other non-root apps that would do this. Other wise you can use google's auto backup and restore, as well as just copying the data for the app, i.e. Android folder.
-Yeah, this is the standard Android interface. The good thing is, in my opinion, that the android version on the slatebook is mostly untouched. And I'm coming from acer a500 which had the layout you described, but after using this newer android layout for a bit, I like it more. Besides that, when the tablet is docked, I use the keys which have back, home, and multitask on them. Very fluent once you use it for a bit.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kseise (Sep 9, 2013)

What is the model number that came with the USB cable?   I'm contacting the Executive Customer Relations office and can only find the US model number.   

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## smidra (Sep 10, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> -Sound wise, the x2 is amazing, even when docked, the volume isn't affect. I find that half volum is high enough for me, full is loud.
> -No, you can look at the playstore to see other non-root apps that would do this. Other wise you can use google's auto backup and restore, as well as just copying the data for the app, i.e. Android folder.
> -Yeah, this is the standard Android interface. The good thing is, in my opinion, that the android version on the slatebook is mostly untouched. And I'm coming from acer a500 which had the layout you described, but after using this newer android layout for a bit, I like it more. Besides that, when the tablet is docked, I use the keys which have back, home, and multitask on them. Very fluent once you use it for a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot for your reply! Glad to hear the speakers are good even when docked. I hope I will get used to the layout as well, so far there is no other option. Ok, I think I will get my slatebook to try it out  Thanks!


----------



## koLESS (Sep 11, 2013)

all - sorry just found out this thread.. just checking, is the android is 'pure android" just like an AOSP version..? is it upgradeable to like nexus..?


----------



## GrievousMcG (Sep 11, 2013)

koLESS said:


> all - sorry just found out this thread.. just checking, is the android is 'pure android" just like an AOSP version..? is it upgradeable to like nexus..?

Click to collapse



Yep, pretty much but the upgrade will have to be passed on by HP. So when 4.3 will arrive,when HP release it unless you have found a way to root the Slatebook and install non-existence custom ROMs which is the problem with this product (lack of developers support).


----------



## koLESS (Sep 11, 2013)

GrievousMcG said:


> Yep, pretty much but the upgrade will have to be passed on by HP. So when 4.3 will arrive,when HP release it unless you have found a way to root the Slatebook and install non-existence custom ROMs which is the problem with this product (lack of developers support).

Click to collapse



Thanks for explaination  "when HP release it" is same story as my samsung tablet - cant wait then install another rom for better experience.
agreed - lack of develepor support & "popularity" as well..


----------



## scanline (Sep 11, 2013)

Just got a 450 meg update might want to check System updates


----------



## Rydo111 (Sep 11, 2013)

scanline said:


> Just got a 450 meg update might want to check System updates

Click to collapse



Do you know what the update did? Is there a change in build #?


----------



## scanline (Sep 11, 2013)

Rydo111 said:


> Do you know what the update did? Is there a change in build #?

Click to collapse



Build number is 4.2.2-17r14-15-19 have not noticed any changes

---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------

Did notice one thing the kindle app now works


----------



## Rydo111 (Sep 11, 2013)

scanline said:


> Build number is 4.2.2-17r14-15-19 have not noticed any changes
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:44 PM ----------
> 
> Did notice one thing the kindle app now works

Click to collapse



Great, thanks for that. I'm still on 4.2.2-17r14-13-18.  My kernel is 3.4.35+ from 18Jul13.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Sep 12, 2013)

Who is in for calling and requesting an upgrade to 4.3. or at least letting them know we want one. I'm sure if enough people show interest in the upgrade they will push one out. 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aznmode (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow this review is exactly how I feel about the x2.  Even down to the volume and power button placement.   It's a good read for you that are trying to decide on this one.
http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/0...entially-good-device-with-one-unfixable-flaw/

I mentioned here about intermittent battery drain during idle sometimes and I guess he mentioned the reason for it and never realized it when I had the x2.    I did however found a temporary fix which is to close all apps before I put it away and I never saw the drain come back.

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## micro2112 (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty great review there.. I can say i agree with 80% of his conclusion. I have no complaints about the battery life and  I have never had any issues with apps FC'ing when docking or undocking.. but the camera.. that damn camera is just terrible.. skype is impossible and pictures look aweful but then i didnt buy a tablet to take pictures.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Sep 12, 2013)

micro2112 said:


> Pretty great review there.. I can say i agree with 80% of his conclusion. I have no complaints about the battery life and  I have never had any issues with apps FC'ing when docking or undocking.. but the camera.. that damn camera is just terrible.. skype is impossible and pictures look aweful but then i didnt buy a tablet to take pictures.

Click to collapse



I haven't had any issues with the camera after the update yesterday. Docking the tablet did however close some apps, or restart them. But I think that's to do with the keyboard. It happened on my A500 with a usb keyboark too.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GrievousMcG (Sep 13, 2013)

scanline said:


> Just got a 450 meg update might want to check System updates

Click to collapse



I've also got a 429.5 MB update too. It's downloading at the moment and I'll post the model number when it has complete the update.


----------



## laj.tuxmek (Sep 13, 2013)

*Hey, I'm new here!*

Hey everyone,

I have been using XDA for quite some time and finally decided to sign up. I got the Slatebook x2 about a month ago and I love it. I can confirm that the new system update brings fixes. The Kindle app now works! The build number is 4.2.2-17r14-15-19 for those who are wondering.

Also, I found something interesting. SO it turns out that my keyboard dock battery was screwy and wouldn't charge, so HP sent me a replacement. I will be sending back my defective unit so they can diagnose it. The interesting part is that the screen of the replacement Slatebook has improved color temperature. My new unit doesn't have the ugly yellow tint! I wonder if HP changed the backlight unit in this newest batch. I will attempt to attach a picture so show this. The new unit is on the left, old unit on the right. The difference is much more noticable in person.


----------



## Rydo111 (Sep 14, 2013)

laj.tuxmek said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have been using XDA for quite some time and finally decided to sign up. I got the Slatebook x2 about a month ago and I love it. I can confirm that the new system update brings fixes. The Kindle app now works! The build number is 4.2.2-17r14-15-19 for those who are wondering.
> 
> Also, I found something interesting. SO it turns out that my keyboard dock battery was screwy and wouldn't charge, so HP sent me a replacement. I will be sending back my defective unit so they can diagnose it. The interesting part is that the screen of the replacement Slatebook has improved color temperature. My new unit doesn't have the ugly yellow tint! I wonder if HP changed the backlight unit in this newest batch. I will attempt to attach a picture so show this. The new unit is on the left, old unit on the right. The difference is much more noticable in person.

Click to collapse



Interesting comments on potentially a different batch. I also have just received the new load (-15-19); it does provide some confidence that HP are continuing a process of software improvement; who knows how far that will extend (4.3?). Subjectively, my x2 seems brighter since the update; not sure whether this is bogus or not...need more time to assess. Regardless, I'm not hard over on being disappointed on the screen; its not fantastic, but its not terrible. One thing for sure...its fast and the software is generally vanilla AOSP. The brick is annoying me; I'm away at the moment...it would be much nicer to have a USB interface, even with a proprietary cable (like all the Asus Transformers). Not root and no community dev support is disappointing; although the AOSP-like experience is close to what I would have on a CM ROM.

But on the bright side...I am sitting here typing on my x2, watching videos and playing games with no lag; those people waiting for the new Asus are not, and will most likely wait for quite a while longer.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Sep 14, 2013)

Rydo111 said:


> Interesting comments on potentially a different batch. I also have just received the new load (-15-19); it does provide some confidence that HP are continuing a process of software improvement; who knows how far that will extend (4.3?). Subjectively, my x2 seems brighter since the update; not sure whether this is bogus or not...need more time to assess. Regardless, I'm not hard over on being disappointed on the screen; its not fantastic, but its not terrible. One thing for sure...its fast and the software is generally vanilla AOSP. The brick is annoying me; I'm away at the moment...it would be much nicer to have a USB interface, even with a proprietary cable (like all the Asus Transformers). Not root and no community dev support is disappointing; although the AOSP-like experience is close to what I would have on a CM ROM.
> 
> But on the bright side...I am sitting here typing on my x2, watching videos and playing games with no lag; those people waiting for the new Asus are not, and will most likely wait for quite a while longer.

Click to collapse



Yeah, but they didn't copy asus. They went a different way. HP knows how to make PC. This isn't a tablet with a keyboard dock, its a PC that can be used as a tablet. Hench, the use of power brick that is common on laptops.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Rydo111 (Sep 14, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> Yeah, but they didn't copy asus. They went a different way. HP knows how to make PC. This isn't a tablet with a keyboard dock, its a PC that can be used as a tablet. Hench, the use of power brick that is common on laptops.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



You're right, they didn't copy; the x2 keyboard is much nicer than my TF201, and the AOSP experience is better than the Asus overlay. But I have to say that Asus set the benchmark for quality. HP porked the screen and the dock interface is just poorly designed; mine wobbles back to front, and when closed the tablet and the dock separates, leaving a gap. Doesn't impact function, but its just poor design.

As for for calling it a PC, I don't buy it. For me, a PC is a Windows machine. Android is great for basic stuff; I have Office Suite 7 on my x2, but its no MS Office. I still do all my serious work on my laptop. 

Again, the power brick is lazy design; my old TF201 had a 5V/15V compact adapter that connected to a USB chord, with a proprietary connector. I could charge or connect to my computer; there's no reason why HP couldn't do the same.

I like my x2, but there are certainly deficiencies that HP could have avoided.


----------



## Angus66 (Sep 14, 2013)

laj.tuxmek said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have been using XDA for quite some time and finally decided to sign up. I got the Slatebook x2 about a month ago and I love it. I can confirm that the new system update brings fixes. The Kindle app now works! The build number is 4.2.2-17r14-15-19 for those who are wondering.
> 
> Also, I found something interesting. SO it turns out that my keyboard dock battery was screwy and wouldn't charge, so HP sent me a replacement. I will be sending back my defective unit so they can diagnose it. The interesting part is that the screen of the replacement Slatebook has improved color temperature. My new unit doesn't have the ugly yellow tint! I wonder if HP changed the backlight unit in this newest batch. I will attempt to attach a picture so show this. The new unit is on the left, old unit on the right. The difference is much more noticable in person.

Click to collapse



I'm interested in the image you posted but the link seems to be broken...


----------



## MinuteMan89 (Sep 14, 2013)

*Finally! Just got my 64GB Slatebook!*

I'm happy to report that I've finally received my 64GB version Slatebook. So far, I'm enjoying it. Screen is a tinge of yellow. It does not really bother me. What's important is the function and mobility it gives for my work.

I did have a problem with my SanDisk 64GB microSDXC. It seems that the Slatebook does not recognize it, either in the Tablet or the Dock. It did recognize a SDHC card, but not microSDXC. I know from previous posts of others who said they've had success, so it's frustrating since I was readying the card for it. Could this be the format of the card? Any advice would be appreciated.

I plugged in my Toshiba Canvio 1TB External HDD and it recognized it in a flash. Played MP4 movies from the HDD with no problems and no lag at all. 

Aside from the microSDXC problem, there isn't much else to complain about. Battery life is like what everyone else said. Wish it was better, but I'll live.


----------



## laj.tuxmek (Sep 15, 2013)

Angus66 said:


> I'm interested in the image you posted but the link seems to be broken...

Click to collapse



Whoops. Sorry about that. It was working when I first posted it...let's try again. The new one is on the left, both at full brightness. It certainly is more noticeable in real life.


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## GrievousMcG (Sep 15, 2013)

GrievousMcG said:


> I've also got a 429.5 MB update too. It's downloading at the moment and I'll post the model number when it has complete the update.

Click to collapse



Whoops, forgot to post the build number. It's 4.2.2-17r14-15-19 - same as *laj.tuxmek*.

I still haven't use it much but I'm taking it with me for a month long oversea trip tonight so no doubt I'll be using it comprehensively during that period of time.

BTW - *laj.tuxmek* - is there any hints of a yellow tint on your replacement device at all? I don't see it on the photo your posted but the yellow on the previous didn't look that much noticeable either. Also how is the brightness? 

cheers


----------



## blender3d (Sep 15, 2013)

*64gb cards*



MinuteMan89 said:


> I'm happy to report that I've finally received my 64GB version Slatebook. So far, I'm enjoying it. Screen is a tinge of yellow. It does not really bother me. What's important is the function and mobility it gives for my work.
> 
> I did have a problem with my SanDisk 64GB microSDXC. It seems that the Slatebook does not recognize it, either in the Tablet or the Dock. It did recognize a SDHC card, but not microSDXC. I know from previous posts of others who said they've had success, so it's frustrating since I was readying the card for it. Could this be the format of the card? Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I use an 64GB microSDXC from Samsung. Stock it couldn't be recognized by the slatebook either. I had to format the card with TWRP on my tf700 (i beleive it used fat32 FS). only then it recognizes the card and works well with it. Only thing about FAT32 is, that you can't store files >4GB on it.


----------



## MinuteMan89 (Sep 15, 2013)

blender3d said:


> I use an 64GB microSDXC from Samsung. Stock it couldn't be recognized by the slatebook either. I had to format the card with TWRP on my tf700 (i beleive it used fat32 FS). only then it recognizes the card and works well with it. Only thing about FAT32 is, that you can't store files >4GB on it.

Click to collapse



Thanks. You are right. I did that today and it recognized. It had to be FAT32 format. That's the bummer. Can't store FHD movies larger than 4GB.


----------



## scanline (Sep 15, 2013)

mkchung01 said:


> Here it is.

Click to collapse



I am thinking his motherboard on his slate is different and we have this one http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2402681&page=11 that's why we don't have then data cable sorry pic of cable did not show up


----------



## laj.tuxmek (Sep 15, 2013)

GrievousMcG said:


> Whoops, forgot to post the build number. It's 4.2.2-17r14-15-19 - same as *laj.tuxmek*.
> 
> I still haven't use it much but I'm taking it with me for a month long oversea trip tonight so no doubt I'll be using it comprehensively during that period of time.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The color temperature is cetainly still warmer than most devices I have encountered (but then again, most devices have overly cool color temperatures), but it is noticeably cooler than my old device. There is a tiny hint of yellow, but you really wouldn't notice it unless you were really focusing on it. Full brightness seems to be about the same. Also, I have already sent my old unit back to HP, so I am not able to make direct comparisons anymore. But I'll just say this - the first thing I noticed about the new device was the cooler screen temperature. It was instantly recognizable.


----------



## blender3d (Sep 15, 2013)

Another thing i am thinking about. Does anyone of you know a way to manipulate HPs update file or extract their signing key. E.g for inserting su binaries to it.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## koLESS (Sep 16, 2013)

hi - can anyone tell me how touchpad work on this slatebook..? would it cursor appear when u touch / move around..? (remember my old PDA that having on screen cursor for touchpad) :laugh:


----------



## scanline (Sep 16, 2013)

mkchung01 said:


> Here it is.

Click to collapse





koLESS said:


> hi - can anyone tell me how touchpad work on this slatebook..? would it cursor appear when u touch / move around..? (remember my old PDA that having on screen cursor for touchpad) :laugh:

Click to collapse



Nope only time you see a cursor is when you use a mouse with it


----------



## koLESS (Sep 16, 2013)

scanline said:


> Nope only time you see a cursor is when you use a mouse with it

Click to collapse



i see - so when do we plug external USB mouse - u'll only see cursor around..?


----------



## aznmode (Sep 16, 2013)

scanline said:


> Nope only time you see a cursor is when you use a mouse with it

Click to collapse



Are you sure?   The cursor showed whenever I touch the touch pad and goes away if I don't touch the pad after a few seconds.   Unless I misunderstood the question. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## scanline (Sep 16, 2013)

aznmode said:


> Are you sure?   The cursor showed whenever I touch the touch pad and goes away if I don't touch the pad after a few seconds.   Unless I misunderstood the question.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



Whoops touchpad as well shows how much I use it use a mouse all the time


----------



## qbaRRo (Sep 16, 2013)

*yellow tint*



laj.tuxmek said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I have been using XDA for quite some time and finally decided to sign up. I got the Slatebook x2 about a month ago and I love it. I can confirm that the new system update brings fixes. The Kindle app now works! The build number is 4.2.2-17r14-15-19 for those who are wondering.
> 
> Also, I found something interesting. SO it turns out that my keyboard dock battery was screwy and wouldn't charge, so HP sent me a replacement. I will be sending back my defective unit so they can diagnose it. The interesting part is that the screen of the replacement Slatebook has improved color temperature. My new unit doesn't have the ugly yellow tint! I wonder if HP changed the backlight unit in this newest batch. I will attempt to attach a picture so show this. The new unit is on the left, old unit on the right. The difference is much more noticable in person.

Click to collapse



Hi. Could you please confirm the exact model of your new, replaced slatebook (h000ea, h000sa or h001ea). Thanks


----------



## Mikael R (Sep 16, 2013)

Still no way to root? Thinking of you can get the developers menu, with the option to enable USB-debugging... Has to be there for some reason, right?
If (only if) we can get it to mass-storage (thinking if it's possible to connect a male usb to the port and a male usb to the computer, or this might not work?

Has anyone tried to use one of the standard "one-click root" methods? Would be really nice just to get the root-access to be able to install some specific apps (titanium backup and such)...

Really pleased with the device otherwise, and I have no "yellowish" white color, the white is white, nothing else. European version with 32GB of memory.


----------



## qbaRRo (Sep 16, 2013)

Mikael R said:


> Still no way to root? Thinking of you can get the developers menu, with the option to enable USB-debugging... Has to be there for some reason, right?
> If (only if) we can get it to mass-storage (thinking if it's possible to connect a male usb to the port and a male usb to the computer, or this might not work?
> 
> Has anyone tried to use one of the standard "one-click root" methods? Would be really nice just to get the root-access to be able to install some specific apps (titanium backup and such)...
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi. which wersion is it? h000ea, h000sa or h001ea??

I really dont want to buy one with this yellow tint...


----------



## Mikael R (Sep 16, 2013)

qbaRRo said:


> Hi. which wersion is it? h000ea, h000sa or h001ea??
> 
> I really dont want to buy one with this yellow tint...

Click to collapse



H001eo it says on the box at least!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## laj.tuxmek (Sep 16, 2013)

qbaRRo said:


> Hi. Could you please confirm the exact model of your new, replaced slatebook (h000ea, h000sa or h001ea). Thanks

Click to collapse



The bottom of the tablet says h032xx.


----------



## qbaRRo (Sep 16, 2013)

Mikael R said:


> H001eo it says on the box at least!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



Thanks mate. Where did you get it from if I may ask


----------



## blender3d (Sep 16, 2013)

You should think about taking a device from somewhere else, because of the keyboard layout. As of mine, it has the german "qwertz" Layout, which was the only reason, why i didn't import one from e.g. US states.
Beside... HP leaked a picture of an ADB USB cable, which connects to the proprietary port (the one with power supply). They just won't sell that cable.
AFAIK there is no way to apply root. That's why i wanted to manipulate their update file. Once you just place the su binaries in /system/xbin directory you are quite well.
Sadly the other known abilities from HP Slate7 (booting from external device) didn't work for me either.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## Mikael R (Sep 16, 2013)

qbaRRo said:


> Thanks mate. Where did you get it from if I may ask

Click to collapse



HP store, the swedish store though, but their own store. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

---------- Post added at 10:34 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:27 PM ----------




blender3d said:


> You should think about taking a device from somewhere else, because of the keyboard layout. As of mine, it has the german "qwertz" Layout, which was the only reason, why i didn't import one from e.g. US states.
> Beside... HP leaked a picture of an ADB USB cable, which connects to the proprietary port (the one with power supply). They just won't sell that cable.
> AFAIK there is no way to apply root. That's why i wanted to manipulate their update file. Once you just place the su binaries in /system/xbin directory you are quite well.
> Sadly the other known abilities from HP Slate7 (booting from external device) didn't work for me either.
> ...

Click to collapse



The ADB USB cable you're talking about, is it a special cable or just a "regular" USB male A-A? In other words two of the regular USB contacts (the ones you put in the computer)? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Rydo111 (Sep 16, 2013)

> The ADB USB cable you're talking about, is it a special cable or just a "regular" USB male A-A? In other words two of the regular USB contacts (the ones you put in the computer)?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Click to collapse



I tried a male to male USB; it didn't work for me. I think he means a USB to proprietary connector; just like the ASUS cable. I don't understand why HP wouldn't include one.


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## bobiscool07 (Sep 16, 2013)

DId any one even figure out teh key combination to get into recovery mode even.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD


----------



## scanline (Sep 16, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> DId any one even figure out teh key combination to get into recovery mode even.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



 volume down + power


----------



## JWEEZY78 (Sep 17, 2013)

So here's my two cents on some of the concerns.

RE: Storage
I have a 64gb micro sdxc card in the main tablet portion. It initially did not recognize correctly so I used my phone  to format it. It works fine and has been used with my two main apps for syncing. As a casual gamer my largest game is 50MB. Google Music takes more space than that (54MB). With 9.5GB of free space after 107 applications installs there's room for more than 190 more apps at 50mb.

RE: Power
I do use Juice Defender Ultimate on all my devices. After like 2-3 days it still had 50% juice left. I do have DoggCatcher, iSyncr, and Cheetah sync. One of these was observed to be running so it did properly wake up the radios at one point to do a sync.

RE: TouchPad
Those with palm/mouse issues can hit up Settings / Language & Input, scroll all the way to the bottom; uncheck "enable click" and change the palm check sensitivity to see if that helps.

RE: Fast boot / Recovery 
Instructions are in service manual (pg47 printed, pg53 pdf). The support is there for both update.zip and fastboot, one only needs to acquire the elusive adapter. Myself, I don't see an immediate need to root. USB Debugging options are available in developer mode, (again acquire the elusive adapter if it becomes available) and you only need to click the build number a number of times to get that to display.


Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## MinuteMan89 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi guys, I think I found the app that is hugely draining the battery - Tegrazone. Ever since I've disabled it, the battery drain overnight stopped. Just thought I share.


----------



## pzz123 (Sep 18, 2013)

*HP direct*

Hi guys, my original tablet had a tiny white dot on the screen so I asked for a replacement within a week after I received it. When I received the replacement, I immediately noticed it was used. I bought the tablet from HP direct. Is that normal? Does HP actually send out refurbished tablets for replacement? Thanks.


----------



## aznmode (Sep 18, 2013)

pzz123 said:


> Hi guys, my original tablet had a tiny white dot on the screen so I asked for a replacement within a week after I received it. When I received the replacement, I immediately noticed it was used. I bought the tablet from HP direct. Is that normal? Does HP actually send out refurbished tablets for replacement? Thanks.

Click to collapse



When they sent me a replacement it wasn't as clean as the original and was missing the velcro strap for the charger cord.   It was possibly refurbished.   But it didn't have any issue though like the first one.  

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## pzz123 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi,  I thought they would send me a new one because the original tablet was obviously a defect device.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Sep 19, 2013)

does anyone elses table turn on by itself? When I shut it down, and then close the top, plug the power in, it turns back on. I'll come back like 20-30 min later and lift the top, to find that its on 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mr.fast (Sep 19, 2013)

I'd like to know how good HP's support is. In terms of software and RMAs.

Any experiences?


----------



## LBJM (Sep 19, 2013)

There's a new review up. http://www.engadget.com/2013/09/19/hp-slatebook-x2-review/

It states the battery life is not so good. Maybe they ran into tegrazone app issues while using it?


----------



## MinuteMan89 (Sep 22, 2013)

*64GB NTFS Format*

Earlier, I shared about my problems with 64GB microsd card. Slatebook couldn't read it under ExtFAT format. 

I then changed it to FAT32 and it was fine, except that it couldn't store anything beyond 4GB.

I'm happy to say that the problem is solved now ever since I changed the format to NTFS. Slatebook reads it fine and the card has no problems with files bigger than 4GB now.


----------



## tigre_blanco (Sep 22, 2013)

I have an HP laptop myself and it's simply the best laptop I have ever had. Good to hear you like your new slate x2!


----------



## ram1986 (Sep 22, 2013)

*USB flash drives?*

I have been using this for 2 days and I am really pleased with the performance.
The screen calibration seems a bit off and could be a little better.
Reg the USB port, I was able to connect my USB Mouse and external hard drives (external power supply) just fine.
But, I had no success connecting a normal USB flash drive. Can someone confirm if a regular USB flash drive works with this?

Thanks.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Sep 22, 2013)

ram1986 said:


> I have been using this for 2 days and I am really pleased with the performance.
> The screen calibration seems a bit off and could be a little better.
> Reg the USB port, I was able to connect my USB Mouse and external hard drives (external power supply) just fine.
> But, I had no success connecting a normal USB flash drive. Can someone confirm if a regular USB flash drive works with this?
> ...

Click to collapse



works fine 4 me

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ram1986 (Sep 22, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> works fine 4 me
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



How is your flash drive formatted? FAT32? I tried 2 flash drives with FAT32, did not work.
But, external mouse, game controllers, hard drives work fine.


----------



## blender3d (Sep 23, 2013)

A funny fact about this is, i tried to use flash drives. External NTFS HDDs and sticks work fine, aswell as exFat. But Fat32 Sticks couldn't be red. Even though the sdcard slot doesn't accept exFat.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## JackOneil (Sep 23, 2013)

blender3d said:


> A funny fact about this is, i tried to use flash drives. External NTFS HDDs and sticks work fine, aswell as exFat. But Fat32 Sticks couldn't be red. Even though the sdcard slot doesn't accept exFat.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I have just tried to FAT32 flash drive and it works like a charm. 
I'm only having problem with my Galaxy S4 as its not connecting like usual external drive, but that sharing thing... I guess im going to need some app that will create usb to external drive like connection.


----------



## kseise (Sep 23, 2013)

Has anyone else called HP to request the USB cable?   

Also,  has anyone had success using the included HP printer suite with an HP Photosmart printer? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## dartuil (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey whats up people? :laugh:

This tablet seems good 
Did anyone play on it?  (a video gameplay if possible :angel
 I heard about screen issues is that right? 

Thank you


----------



## fredsncf (Sep 24, 2013)

dartuil said:


> Hey whats up people? :laugh:
> 
> This tablet seems good
> Did anyone play on it?  (a video gameplay if possible :angel
> ...

Click to collapse



i confirm this tablet is good.
video games turn just very well.
it's true, sometimes, when i'm lauching games,my screen just,.....,scratch with terrible sound and the only solution is to turn of the tablet.
but it's just few times.


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## kseise (Sep 24, 2013)

I have played games on mine, and it works well.  The graphics are really smooth.  The only graphics problem I see is the faint yellowish tinge when you look at a white page.  It looks like you are looking at old paper in a book.  It is not a harsh white.  I sort of like it for typing.  In games I don't see any issues at all.  I 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## dartuil (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks 

The tablet is for internet and gaming on the sofa or at work (in pause  )
So you can confirm real racing 3 , nova 3 are smooth?


----------



## romdroid. (Sep 24, 2013)

Is there root available? 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bobiscool07 (Sep 24, 2013)

romdroid. said:


> Is there root available?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



No

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## blender3d (Sep 25, 2013)

I can confirm that about ans game i Trier... MC3, MC4, N.O.V.A.3, Dead Space, Avabel, Dungeon Hunter 4, Eternety Warrior, Shadowgun&SG Dead Space and many more are running very smooth. Playing with it is great. The slightly yellowish display isn't that bad. At least i got used to it.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## MinuteMan89 (Sep 25, 2013)

*Can Read BUT Cannot Write to NTFS*



MinuteMan89 said:


> Earlier, I shared about my problems with 64GB microsd card. Slatebook couldn't read it under ExtFAT format.
> 
> I then changed it to FAT32 and it was fine, except that it couldn't store anything beyond 4GB.
> 
> I'm happy to say that the problem is solved now ever since I changed the format to NTFS. Slatebook reads it fine and the card has no problems with files bigger than 4GB now.

Click to collapse




Hmm...thought I should update everyone that if your SD card is in NTFS format, Slatebook can read from it BUT *cannot write* to it. Frustrating. Sorry if I caused inconvenience with my earlier post.


----------



## MinuteMan89 (Sep 25, 2013)

My solution now is have the microsd card in the Tablet in FAT32 format for Read and Write, and the one the Dock in NTFS format for storing FHD movies.

As long as your movie file is less than 4GB, you can store in the FAT32 format card. Otherwise, NTFS is the only solution for files larger than 4GB that I've found for now, since Slatebook cannot mount exFAT format cards.


----------



## micro2112 (Sep 25, 2013)

MinuteMan89 said:


> My solution now is have the microsd card in the Tablet in FAT32 format for Read and Write, and the one the Dock in NTFS format for storing FHD movies.
> 
> As long as your movie file is less than 4GB, you can store in the FAT32 format card. Otherwise, NTFS is the only solution for files larger than 4GB that I've found for now, since Slatebook cannot mount exFAT format cards.

Click to collapse



hahaha not the cleanest of solutions, but it works. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## scanline (Sep 27, 2013)

another system  update today 429.5 meg check system updates


----------



## Rydo111 (Sep 27, 2013)

scanline said:


> another system  update today 429.5 meg check system updates

Click to collapse



Interesting, thanks for the tip. It would be nice if HP advertised what the updates are for.


----------



## McVader (Sep 27, 2013)

*Latest Update.*

I think the latest update may have fixed the colour temperature, it might just be wishful thinking, but whites look whiter. I'll have to wait till I get home to compare it with my TV while plugged in through HDMI to be sure.


----------



## kseise (Sep 27, 2013)

I think you are correct.   It looks better,  but it is still a little bit yellow to me.   Not in a bad way, it is easy on the eyes. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bobiscool07 (Sep 27, 2013)

It's good that these updates are coming through. Perhaps they will eventually update to 4.3. 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD


----------



## blender3d (Sep 27, 2013)

Anyway... for anyone still trying to MOD arround. I came to the conclussion, that the Vol+ Button together with Power Button must have some meaning as well. As known... if you press Vol- and Power, you will end up in the stock Android Recovery. Sadly we don't have HPs signing keys to create a root update.zip. But if you pres Vol+ and Power for just a second, apparently nothing happens... the display doesn't turn on. If you try to power on with just the power button, nothing will happen either. You have to hold the power button for a couple of seconds before you get able to power on again.
If you are loading your battery and press Vol+ and the power button you will see that the LED on the power cable will flash once.

It might be some kind of trigger to boot from an external device. I tried to format a microSD and a SD card with bootable systems but they didn't work.
If someone feels himself happy to play arround, you may try an USB device with some kind of ARM linux destribution and post your conclussion.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## kseise (Sep 27, 2013)

That is interesting. I saw something on HP's support forums about someone accidentaly finding a boot from USB option.  I thought is was a reference to the Slate 7 though.  

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## bobiscool07 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey, what do you know; the yellowish tint was reduced/removed with the latest update. Just ran antutu, and there was a bit of a bum. nothing game changing, but just about 200. 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD


----------



## scanline (Sep 28, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> Hey, what do you know; the yellowish tint was reduced/removed with the latest update. Just ran antutu, and there was a bit of a bum. nothing game changing, but just about 200.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



i gained about 1000 on antutu and i was one of the lucky ones never had yellow screen tint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 31743 antutu screenshot not showing


----------



## bobiscool07 (Sep 28, 2013)

scanline said:


> i gained about 1000 on antutu and i was one of the lucky ones never had yellow screen tint
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yeah, I have about 32300 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dartuil (Sep 28, 2013)

So you confirm the yellow screen disappear with the update?
Good to know ,the tab is okay to buy then?


----------



## Rydo111 (Sep 28, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> yeah, I have about 32300
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



The problem for benchmarks like AnTuTu is that it's not consistent. For example, before the update, I was getting ~28000; after the update and following a fresh reboot, I got about 29500. I ran again this morning, but not after a reboot and got about 24500. I then went in and shut down everything running and re-ran AnTuTu and got 31548 (which is the highest score I've seen on my x2 so far). 

Your score will be heavily dependent on the state of your system (fresh reboot or not) and what apps and services you have running. Regardless, I think its pretty clear that this is one of the fastest devices out there at the moment. It will be interesting to see how the x2 goes against the Nexus 5 when it comes out, which looks to have a nicely optimised Snapdragon 800 setup.

I also think the screen hue has improved with the latest update, but its just a subjective assessment; could be psychological. Still, against my wife's Note 8, whites are not as 'brilliant'. This is not a criticism; I have no issues with the screen. Unless I side by side compare, I wouldn't know the difference to any other screen; I use a Note 2 as my phone, its not too different.


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## blender3d (Sep 28, 2013)

Yep... I've red something about USB Boot on the Slate 7 as well. That's why I tried to use cards. I don't have an USB device right now. But also I couldn't find anyway to identify it's trying to access the storage. I think this mode may also expect some kind of special behaviour of an device. Let's say no boot record but a vmlinuz kernel file. Also trying to find a security issue, I found a thread about the SGS4 where the hack containing stick has to be exFAT formatted. Anything else doesn't work.
So it should be just a question of fun and time of playing around.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## McVader (Sep 28, 2013)

I've got an old 80gb mini external hdd that I use with the x2. If you hold down power and vol+ when the tablet is off the light on the charger will turn off after a couple of seconds, after letting go of the buttons the light on the charger comes back on and i can confirm that the hdd turns on and is accessed. Hdd is formatted in NTFS if that makes any difference. 

Is there any files I should experiment with putting on the drive? I know next to nothing about rooting anything.


----------



## blender3d (Sep 29, 2013)

Thats a really interessting effect. Well i am pretty sure, NTFS won't work, since it's Microsoft exclusive licensed. But FAT32 should do some other magic. You may try an Application called LiLi USB creator. It is made to create bootable external devices with linux installed. Actually they don't support ARM distributions but seeing it booting would already change a lot.

Some other thing. How does Modern Combat 4 look on your Slatebooks? Someway low resolution or anything? I have got the feeling that any Havok Vision driven app looks like using terrible low resolution on the Slatebook X2.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## groumfi (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi,
I used Win32diskimager and Raspberry img file to build a bootable ARM USB stick. 
Then I tried the vol+ and power while device being connected to power. I can't see any access to the stick
Here's exactly what I did :
0/ Power is plugged, device is off
1/ Light on power is orange
2/ Hold down vol+ and power
3/ After 7 sec. light on power turns off and stays off until I release the power button
4/ When I release power button light goes blue for 1/2 sec and orange again and I'm back to 1/
At any time, I can see an access to the stick
On the other hands, booting to recovery, I can access to the USB stick


----------



## McVader (Sep 29, 2013)

@blender3d - The X2 can read from NTFS but not write to it, I've been meaning to reformat the drive as FAT32 but Win7 no longer has that option and I havent searched for format program yet. I'll look into the LiLi USB program you mentioned.

I havent tried Modern Combat 4 on the X2 yet but Real Racing 3 also runs in a lower res,  there is a thread on XDA where someone found that if you use an app called Ultimate Rotation Control and start the game in portrait mode and then switch to landscape it somehow forces the game to use native res, it works and looks a whole lot better, you might want to try that with MC4. The app has a free 7 day trial but otherwise costs $3 or so. 

@groumfi -  The drive I used draws its power through USB, when I do the Vol+ trick the Light turns on and flashes for a couple of secs, the drive flashes when its being accessed so it has to be looking for something, no idea why you're getting different results..


----------



## groumfi (Sep 29, 2013)

*Simple FAT32 format tool*

Hi,
As a new user I can't post link, but if you google for fat32format you'll find a URL (homepage of Ridgecrop Consultants Ltd) were you can download a great tool : fat32format.exe
Simple command line utility that allow to bypass this Windows limitation that oblige you to use ntfs for large drive


----------



## blender3d (Sep 30, 2013)

Yep about NTFS but if there is an instance which handles external boots, it would be much lower than the Kernel itself (Kernel handles fs access [ext4, fat32, ntfs & exFAT]).
So if i try an device to be bootable i would choose to use the most used FS. By today i'm back at my linux PC and will try some stuff as well.

A note for anyone trying around with NTFS/FAT Sticks... the binary system folder contains the make_ext4fs binary. But i didn't try this FS yet. Might be an option for anyone using sticks in only this device (no windows PCs)

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app

---------- Post added at 12:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:19 AM ----------

I just tried ext2/3/4. All of them were not readable with the slatebook. Which is sad but whatever.
@McVader
Is your external HDD Power supplied or does it just get powered by USB?

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## McVader (Oct 1, 2013)

blender3d said:


> Yep about NTFS but if there is an instance which handles external boots, it would be much lower than the Kernel itself (Kernel handles fs access [ext4, fat32, ntfs & exFAT]).
> So if i try an device to be bootable i would choose to use the most used FS. By today i'm back at my linux PC and will try some stuff as well.
> 
> A note for anyone trying around with NTFS/FAT Sticks... the binary system folder contains the make_ext4fs binary. But i didn't try this FS yet. Might be an option for anyone using sticks in only this device (no windows PCs)
> ...

Click to collapse



The Hdd I use with the X2 is an 80Gb 'Seagate FreeAgent Go' powered by USB (really chews through the battery), however I've also tried a 500Gb and a 1.5Tb that need a power supply and they both work. The only drive I've tried that dosent work is a new USB3 3Tb.


----------



## blender3d (Oct 1, 2013)

@McVader
and all of them show access, when you try the vol+ and power combination?

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## groumfi (Oct 1, 2013)

Okay, on my side, tried the following

Install Raspian ARM image on a an external HD. This is for sure bootable as I was able to boot a Chromebook on it.

Then, tried the Vol+ and power combination. I can see the led of the HD flashing (my HD has no box, so I can see which led is flashing : only the power on one). After 2 sec. HD turns of and Slatebook is back to original point : orange LED on the power plug.

It seems that Vol+ and Power do something but is currently limited to powering the HD but not trying to boot internally or externally ...


----------



## blender3d (Oct 1, 2013)

I see. Well i look at it, as an psycho doc would do... something it must be made for. I fairly get out of ideas since my USB Stick didn't even light up. Did anyone log his traffic, while the slatebook found an update from HP? May be it could be tricked that way. Use an Proxy to tell it, there is an update... actually made by user. Also, once it did download one, i didn't find any file above 100MB. Did you guys find, where it placed the update file?


----------



## MinuteMan89 (Oct 5, 2013)

*USB Adapter*

HP is more than capable of producing an adapter for the Slatebook. What's the matter with them? Look what they have for the HP Elitepad 900 G1 Tablet (Windows 8). I think the connector is different from ours - looks wider.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Oct 6, 2013)

MinuteMan89 said:


> HP is more than capable of producing an adapter for the Slatebook. What's the matter with them? Look what they have for the HP Elitepad 900 G1 Tablet (Windows 8). I think the connector is different from ours - looks wider.

Click to collapse



The point that you're all missing is that this is a PC, not an android tablet with a dock. And like a netbook PC, it has a brick charger. If you want a tablet with a dock, that has a charger like that, stick to Asus. HP is great at making PC, this is the "HP Slatebookx x2 PC".  That charger wouldn't have such a long length either, its good that I can charge and use this tablet on my table, without having to through it on the floor so that it can be charged. 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MinuteMan89 (Oct 6, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> The point that you're all missing is that this is a PC, not an android tablet with a dock. And like a netbook PC, it has a brick charger. If you want a tablet with a dock, that has a charger like that, stick to Asus. HP is great at making PC, this is the "HP Slatebookx x2 PC".  That charger wouldn't have such a long length either, its good that I can charge and use this tablet on my table, without having to through it on the floor so that it can be charged.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



True, that's what HP calls it - PC. However, changing the name does not make it a PC or change the system. It is still an Android tablet.

IMHO, I think HP did it from a marketing angle - calling it PC does not put in direct competition with the other Android tablets. If that's true, then it is assuming users are ignorant.

Also, the Elitepad is supposed to be a PC. It is running Windows 8. Still, they made the accessory, didn't they?


----------



## bobiscool07 (Oct 6, 2013)

MinuteMan89 said:


> True, that's what HP calls it - PC. However, changing the name does not make it a PC or change the system. It is still an Android tablet.
> 
> IMHO, I think HP did it from a marketing angle - calling it PC does not put in direct competition with the other Android tablets. If that's true, then it is assuming users are ignorant.
> 
> Also, the Elitepad is supposed to be a PC. It is running Windows 8. Still, they made the accessory, didn't they?

Click to collapse



It's running android, so it's not a PC? So you think anything running windows is only a PC. I guess according to you, anyone with a Ubuntu or anyother linux distro is not running a PC. It's not a marketing thing in fact, this PC is the smaller budget model under the other two x2 models, which both run Windows. Make perfect sense why the budget model would run Android, as it would save an extra 200 bucks. It's a personal computer, like it or not. They made it out to be a PC, so what they included or did not include is based on that. Had they made this out to be a tablet, they would have included things any tablet includes, and like asus would have charged extra for a keyboard accessory. Yet they didn't. Why? Not because they can't, but because its a damn PC, not a tablet + Accessory. 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pzz123 (Oct 6, 2013)

*PC or not PC?*

Hi guys, it's just a name. Whether it's a PC or not PC really depends on your personal preference. But really, as a non-tech-savvy person, I don't see the difference between a HP slatebook x2 and asus TF (with keyboard). Asus could also call their TF (+keyboard) as a PC or tablet PC.


----------



## MinuteMan89 (Oct 6, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> It's running android, so it's not a PC? So you think anything running windows is only a PC. I guess according to you, anyone with a Ubuntu or anyother linux distro is not running a PC. It's not a marketing thing in fact, this PC is the smaller budget model under the other two x2 models, which both run Windows. Make perfect sense why the budget model would run Android, as it would save an extra 200 bucks. It's a personal computer, like it or not. They made it out to be a PC, so what they included or did not include is based on that. Had they made this out to be a tablet, they would have included things any tablet includes, and like asus would have charged extra for a keyboard accessory. Yet they didn't. Why? Not because they can't, but because its a damn PC, not a tablet + Accessory.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



My, my. Hit a nerve, did I? Maybe you should try to relax. Share your opinion. Don't get all preachy about it. Sounding strong doesn't make you right. 

Does the Slatebook qualify as PC? Frankly, I'm not bothered by the name. I use it and I like. And I just want the accessory.


----------



## blender3d (Oct 6, 2013)

OMG, what you guys can yell about. If you want it like this, it is considered to be an Android personal computer. Which doesn't say anything beside it is supposed to be a calculator for personal use.
I think, HP didn't bring this cable to the world market, to prevent people hacking/rooting/flashing the device. Once before they did show a cable like this (prop connector 2 USB) but it suddenly dissapeared from their homepage. Actually it is not supposed to be fully used without the dock... hdmi and usb connectors would be missed which is like an must have with table... erm small Android PCs. To mention, there are not just HP and Asus bringing tablets with keyboards. At the same time, the Note10.1 appeared, Huawei brought a tab with keyboard as well (Mediapad 10 FHD). I beleive, Toshibas eXcite tab got a keyboard as well, which is just connected via bluetooth.
At least, HP is the only one, where there's no USB debugging cable and which doesn't bring HDMI/USB to the tablet portion.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## bobiscool07 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Facepalm*

You can have whatever opinion you want. It doesn't change the fact that HP positioned this as a budget PC model under their x2 line of PCs. They decided to take this approach, and not compete directly with ausu's tablet + optional dock combination. For that reason, they included or excluded from the slatebook, what would be considered part of a PC or not. For example, I've never heard of a PC having a GPS - hence, slatebok x2 doesn't have a GPS. They included things like USB, HDMI, Full SD card slot because of this too. In the end, it doesn't matter whether you think its a PC or not, because the choices that HP has already made were based on this product positioning. 

The fact that people think its a tablet + dock combination only shows that HP did a poor job at marketing. 

*Source- 
HP own website
Renato Diaz, who works as Ops at Hewlett-Packard. 
Uni for - Honors in Business Administration & Communication Culture Information Technology

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MinuteMan89 (Oct 6, 2013)

Fair enough, guys. Let's move on.


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## Rydo111 (Oct 7, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> The point that you're all missing is that this is a PC, not an android tablet with a dock. And like a netbook PC, it has a brick charger. If you want a tablet with a dock, that has a charger like that, stick to Asus. HP is great at making PC, this is the "HP Slatebookx x2 PC".  That charger wouldn't have such a long length either, its good that I can charge and use this tablet on my table, without having to through it on the floor so that it can be charged.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD

Click to collapse



I had a TF201 before my x2; other than the SoC is updated (the Tegra 4 is awesome) and the keyboard is better, this is no different to the TF201 with respect to function. Nor is it funamentally different in function than any other tablet with a keyboard tethered to it (ie iPad). So calling this a PC is simply HP marketing hype; its not really based on any substance. 

Ignoring the arguements for whether its a PC or not; I don't understand your assertion that because the x2 is a 'PC' it must have a brick? If I could have my x2 powered wirelessly, I'd take that in a heartbeat. I don't think the function of the device changes based on whether its charged by a brick.

I will say that the brick does charge the x2 very fast, which is awesome. But I think the x2 is still funamentally a tablet with an integrated detachable keyboard; I generally don't care for it to be attached to a power source while I am using it, so the quick charging is appreciated. 

Regardless, I'd still find a slim USB charger for travel very useful; the voltage requirements are identical to the TF201 (15V).


----------



## blender3d (Oct 7, 2013)

Long story short, everyone has its own thoughts of tab or pc... however, did anyone yet find a way to root/hack or flash the slatebook?


----------



## bobiscool07 (Oct 7, 2013)

Rydo111 said:


> I had a TF201 before my x2; other than the SoC is updated (the Tegra 4 is awesome) and the keyboard is better, this is no different to the TF201 with respect to function. Nor is it funamentally different in function than any other tablet with a keyboard tethered to it (ie iPad). So calling this a PC is simply HP marketing hype; its not really based on any substance.
> 
> Ignoring the arguements for whether its a PC or not; I don't understand your assertion that because the x2 is a 'PC' it must have a brick? If I could have my x2 powered wirelessly, I'd take that in a heartbeat. I don't think the function of the device changes based on whether its charged by a brick.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Think what you want, believe whatever you like, hold whatever opinion you have, Like whatever you please, hate whatever you dislike. 

Understand what I'm saying. I am not giving an opinion, I am stating fact.

Hewlett-Packard created this as a PC under their line of x2 PCs. As such, the items and functions included with this PC were based on product differentiation.

Regardless of what you or I, or anyone else thinks should have been included, HP placed the items with the x2 that would position is at a PC, again creating product differentiation. This includes things like the brick charger, (which is standard for laptops/netbooks) not having a USB connection to the PC, (which computers rare if ever have), having a USB, Full SD slot & no GPS. 

However, as with any business product production, Product positioning is not the only agenda. Other factors like, the ideal price point, the cost of production, what the competitors are doing, and other factors were mixed into account when creating the HP slatebook x2 PC.

Again, the fact that you, and most other people on here think that its just a tablet with a dock, only shows how poor HP's product was received.

my point being: the product was not just marketed as a PC, it was conceptualised and built as a PC. If anyone, the marketing was bad if people still do not understand it to be a PC. But regardless of anyone's opinion on whether it is representative of a PC or not, the choices made for the creation of this product were based solely on these facts. 

You can say its not a PC, or you don't like 'x' about it, but that wont change the fact that the creators of this device intended it as a PC. Sure though, you can say how poor or good of a job they did of doing this, at the end of the day, it wont change anything. 

The decided to make this as a PC. deal with it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GrievousMcG (Oct 7, 2013)

blender3d said:


> however, did anyone yet find a way to root/hack or flash the slatebook?

Click to collapse



Lol - is this your way of implying that the x2 is in fact a tablet?
But no, the hunt still goes on for someone to root the slatebook. I just wish that HP has market this product better. The screen hasn't bother me since the last update so all in all, it's great product.


----------



## blender3d (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeez... if it is still going around like this. Did anyone aquire a way to access low level partitions of this awesome Computer  
Actually, i am an app developer and i'd love to use this device for debugging as well. Since i sold my TF700 i have just a couple of smartphones and a '12 N7 for debugging. None of them running tegra 4 SoC though.
The most unsatisfying thing is, that i can't even reach the devices with its own built in Android debugging bridge (before anyone cries, i know it's just a lightweight variant of the real adb bin).


----------



## MinuteMan89 (Oct 10, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> Think what you want, believe whatever you like, hold whatever opinion you have, Like whatever you please, hate whatever you dislike.
> 
> Understand what I'm saying. I am not giving an opinion, I am stating fact.

Click to collapse



Yep, he's said, guys. So he must be right. You must be vying for the marketing position in HP. 
Why don't you record it and play it back to yourself, since you like the sound of your own opinion so much?
At least this is what one of the "most other people on here" thinks.

Oh btw, I'm not stating an opinion. I'm stating a fact. I must right.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Oct 10, 2013)

MinuteMan89 said:


> Yep, he's said, guys. So he must be right. You must be vying for the marketing position in HP.
> Why don't you record it and play it back to yourself, since you like the sound of your own opinion so much?
> At least this is what one of the "most other people on here" thinks.
> 
> Oh btw, I'm not stating an opinion. I'm stating a fact. I must right.

Click to collapse



*facepalm* I had talked to two different people working at HP. Its not an opinion if I'm stating what information I got from the company's employees. 

Forget it. I'm not even gonna bother. 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD


----------



## pzz123 (Oct 11, 2013)

*HP Slatebook on sale*

Very nice deal:    $401 no tax, no shipping fee:

http://www.electronius.info/Hp-Slat...ia-Tegra-4-T40s-1-80-Ghz-Smoke-Silver-1313178


----------



## bobiscool07 (Oct 11, 2013)

pzz123 said:


> Very nice deal:    $401 no tax, no shipping fee:
> 
> http://www.electronius.info/Hp-Slat...ia-Tegra-4-T40s-1-80-Ghz-Smoke-Silver-1313178

Click to collapse



Got it cheaper from HP

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## aznmode (Oct 11, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> Got it cheaper from HP
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



How much cheaper did u get it? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bobiscool07 (Oct 11, 2013)

aznmode said:


> How much cheaper did u get it?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



not that much. 

It depends on your location as well. I'd suggest you go to HP and click through to the Check out. See the price and decide 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD


----------



## aznmode (Oct 11, 2013)

I was just wondering.  Bought mine for 449 + 5% discount when they had some promotion going on.  But still had to pay tax.   Already returned it a while back though since there was no root available. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bobiscool07 (Oct 14, 2013)

What MicroSD card are you guys using? I'm thinking of getting one as 16 Gb of storage is running out with the 1 gb games. 

what Class and Size? 

thanks

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD


----------



## blender3d (Oct 14, 2013)

I am using the 64GB Samsung micro SDXC class 10. It was the fastest card, my supllier has got. The only issue, i had to format it with FAT32 Filesystem.

Greetz


----------



## bobiscool07 (Oct 19, 2013)

blender3d said:


> I am using the 64GB Samsung micro SDXC class 10. It was the fastest card, my supllier has got. The only issue, i had to format it with FAT32 Filesystem.
> 
> Greetz

Click to collapse



Were you able to move your apps to the SD? Don't think that option is available... 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PCP69 (Oct 22, 2013)

*Short evaluation*

We recently bought a 32GB version for evaluation purposes. After update, build number is 4.2.2-17r14-17-20.

Display is still yellowish but we could live with that. Keyboard is very good for that kind of devices and both keyboard and trackpad are a welcomed (and in our case required) addition to the touchscreen.

The missing 3G/4G, GPS, USB adapter cable and car adapter are a clear no go. Root would be nice too.

Also, there still are some bugs, even after the update. First, the device some times loses the wlan connection for no apparent reason.
Second, it doesn't shut down correctly. We shut down the tablet and then inserted it in the base/dock. Don't know if that was the reason it went on again, but what's for sure is that it received e-mails and emitted system sounds in the middle of the night. Of course using way more battery than would be acceptable. Any way battery life is only decent because there are 2 batteries. It appears to me the 5th core might not yet be working as nicely as intended. The device is incredibly responsive, though.

We intend to use these devices as lightweight notebook replacement for some employees and even though we'd prefer sticking to Android, we'll probably check Surface 2 and Lumnia 2520 next.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Oct 22, 2013)

PCP69 said:


> We recently bought a 32GB version for evaluation purposes. After update, build number is 4.2.2-17r14-17-20.
> 
> Display is still yellowish but we could live with that. Keyboard is very good for that kind of devices and both keyboard and trackpad are a welcomed (and in our case required) addition to the touchscreen.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I've never had the problem with the wlan. I've kept it on 24/7, and has never dropped for me. 

Yes, the shutting down is a bug. If you power off the device, then dock it. Placing it on charge after that will boot the device back up.

Receiving emails in the middle of the night is not a bug. If you have sync enabled, and the tablet is connected to the internet, it will notify you as soon as the email is received. 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PCP69 (Oct 22, 2013)

*To shutdown or not shutdown*



bobiscool07 said:


> I've never had the problem with the wlan. I've kept it on 24/7, and has never dropped for me.
> 
> Yes, the shutting down is a bug. If you power off the device, then dock it. Placing it on charge after that will boot the device back up.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Well yes, obviously, if not shut down, it will receive messages and notify accordingly. This is how I got to realize it was not shut down anymore - at 3AM, of course.

I have observed the wlan problems in a RDC session and while streaming a movie over DLNA.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Oct 23, 2013)

PCP69 said:


> Well yes, obviously, if not shut down, it will receive messages and notify accordingly. This is how I got to realize it was not shut down anymore - at 3AM, of course.
> 
> I have observed the wlan problems in a RDC session and while streaming a movie over DLNA.

Click to collapse



Yeah, in that case, it not sleeping would suck big time. I've talked to HP employees at Canada about this problem. We're testing it out. Seems to be the charging through the dock that wakes it up. I'll do all the testing I can, and send it to them this weekend. 

I'll be honest, I've never faced issues with WLAN. Its been 100% for me. So not sure what to say for that. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## PCP69 (Oct 23, 2013)

*To shutdown or not shutdown*



bobiscool07 said:


> Yeah, in that case, it not sleeping would suck big time. I've talked to HP employees at Canada about this problem. We're testing it out. Seems to be the charging through the dock that wakes it up. I'll do all the testing I can, and send it to them this weekend.
> 
> I'll be honest, I've never faced issues with WLAN. Its been 100% for me. So not sure what to say for that.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I shut down the tablet yesterday evening, left it undocked and it stayed absolutely quiet. But as soon as I docked it this morning (dock not plugged in!), it went on again. And also recharged the tablet's battery from the dock.

Had some more wlan hangers yesterday. Using the same wlan for extensive rdc sessions with other clients (windows) w/o problems.

Somehow the SlateBook reminds me of my 2010 TouchSmart tm2 - good ideas, but not thought trough. Too many details not working. Too bad.


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## Daifex (Oct 24, 2013)

fantasticrat said:


> What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me?

Click to collapse



Hello,
Apparently these two pages present two procedures for root any android by the sole procedure that allows currently Slatebook: recovery> apply update from zip (only root, no kernel or rom change):
Someone has tested or can test?:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2358996
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1746794

Greetings


----------



## groumfi (Oct 24, 2013)

Daifex said:


> Hello,
> Apparently these two pages present two procedures for root any android by the sole procedure that allows currently Slatebook: recovery> apply update from zip (only root, no kernel or rom change):
> Someone has tested or can test?:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2358996
> ...

Click to collapse



Just tested the 1st method (install from sd-card). The thread proposes 2 packages, but both fail at installation at the verification phase...

[edit]Just tested other packages from 2nd thread. No chance. Same error at verification phase


----------



## blender3d (Oct 25, 2013)

These ones only work on Samsung devices older than a couple of months, because hackers where able to aquire Samsungs signing key. Every OEM (like samsung, HP...) define their own one.
Thats why i was hoping to get my hands on one of the update files.
Without the signing keys from HP / or a wise hacker those update.zip files won't work.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## bobiscool07 (Oct 26, 2013)

blender3d said:


> These ones only work on Samsung devices older than a couple of months, because hackers where able to aquire Samsungs signing key. Every OEM (like samsung, HP...) define their own one.
> Thats why i was hoping to get my hands on one of the update files.
> Without the signing keys from HP / or a wise hacker those update.zip files won't work.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Would all of HP products use the same keys?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## blender3d (Oct 26, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> Would all of HP products use the same keys?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



i don't think so. At least it takes about 10 seconds to generate a custom key. Also i dont think, the keys for Slate 7 where aquired already. The only way to figure out would be to use an update.zip from Slate 7 but that would definetly lead to a bootloop (if the keys fit). That device runs much different hardware, so the Kernels/driver won't fit and result in unusability.


----------



## GrievousMcG (Oct 27, 2013)

blender3d said:


> That device runs much different hardware, so the Kernels/driver won't fit and result in unusability.[/COLOR]

Click to collapse



So if I was to write an e-mail to HP about gaining root access for our HP Slatebook, what exactly do I need to ask of them? The source code for the drivers/kernal?

I like the Slatebook but the battery life disappoint me so if we can get root access and get some custom ROMs onto this then perhaps we can do something about the battery life.

PS I hope HP roll out KitKat to this thing too.


----------



## Daifex (Oct 27, 2013)

*HP Slatebook x2 thoughts? - root*



blender3d said:


> Thats why i was hoping to get my hands on one of the update files.
> Without the signing keys from HP / or a wise hacker those update.zip files won't work.

Click to collapse



Thanks blender3d, 
GrievousMcG has posted on other thread a link to an update, may be it's useful  (is 700mB not 1.7GB!)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=46844255


----------



## blender3d (Oct 27, 2013)

Very nice!!! finally it's is possible to get my hands on this file. I'm trying to recover the appropriate signing files from it. If i fail, i will try to ask Chainfire how he aquired the ability to sign Samsung zips.
@GrievousMcG: i dived alot through HPs support Forums and found many people, trying to get just informations or sources from HP. It looks like, HP doesn't even spend any interessest in this tab (i mean personal computer :laugh. Which couldn't be any more sad. Even without the adb/usb/root/flash problems, they did many unneeded mistakes, creating the device. (like don't implement an GPS/GLONASS receiver or 3G... and yes... there are even personal computers, running x86 systems out there with integrated 3G modem)
So the community is asked to bring updates/roms and so on.
You may try to get them, to host the kernel sources open. But i don't think, there is even a small chance to success. HPs employers have got no idea about this device. You may try to ask them for USB Debugging cable or any way to root/flash/unlock... everything you hear is an "eeeehm..."

---------- Post added at 03:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:37 PM ----------

oha... as told, i am just a simple android app developer but it seems like HP placed their certificate, used for signing process right inside the update.zip. At least, the update_WW.zip/META-INF/com/android/otacert -file looks very promising. May be thats an hindsight for anyone out there. Unfortunatly, i am running out of time for today, but i will keep you updated about fail or success.


----------



## locolyric (Oct 28, 2013)

Just finished two review of x2 , 
http://technologynews11.com/laptops/test-hp-slatebook-x2

and 

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/0...entially-good-device-with-one-unfixable-flaw/

One of it were complaining the battery life and the other give thumbs up.

Which one should i trust?    

Slatebook x2 is nearly perfect for me, except one of the software i need wasn't on android or IOS. 
This  is killing me.


----------



## Daifex (Oct 28, 2013)

locolyric said:


> Just finished two review of x2 ,
> 
> One of it were complaining the battery life and the other give thumbs up.
> 
> Which one should i trust?

Click to collapse



Those reviews are not just finished, but about two monts ago. Since then X2 has received two system updates. So bugs in software and battery drain, if there were, may have been cleared now.
I Have the Slatebook for one month now, and I cant support the complaining review.  I have not got battery drained anytime this month. Compare with my 2 years windows 7 64 toshiba laptop which battery never lasted more than 4 hours, and now only 2.


----------



## GrievousMcG (Oct 29, 2013)

locolyric said:


> Which one should i trust?

Click to collapse



Have a look at this review from notebookcheck which is much more recent: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-HP-SlateBook-x2-10-h010nr-Tablet.103282.0.html. They gave it a fairly decent score of 85% but they say that the battery life is still pretty average. At least they are not saying that it's awful.

Anyway have a read and see what you think.


----------



## locolyric (Oct 29, 2013)

GrievousMcG said:


> Have a look at this review from notebookcheck which is much more recent: http://www.notebookcheck.net/Review-HP-SlateBook-x2-10-h010nr-Tablet.103282.0.html. They gave it a fairly decent score of 85% but they say that the battery life is still pretty average. At least they are not saying that it's awful.
> 
> Anyway have a read and see what you think.

Click to collapse




hmm. Is quite a nice review and get my attention.

Thanks!


----------



## 181jenkins (Oct 29, 2013)

Anyone found root for this yet? Not sure to go with this or the Asus transformer tf701t or the tetra note ! Grrrrr


----------



## blender3d (Oct 29, 2013)

I am still out of time to play around with. But i'll keep trying to root/flash it.
About the battery drain, i can't really complain. It is running more or less the whole day and i charge it like every second day.


----------



## GrievousMcG (Oct 30, 2013)

blender3d said:


> I am still out of time to play around with. But i'll keep trying to root/flash it.

Click to collapse



Cheers mate, take your time.
It's a pity that you aren't getting much support from the rest of the XDA community. I'll go over to the HP forum when I finish work and see if anyone else can help in accessing root from the update file (if they allow that sort of thing there...)


----------



## kseise (Oct 30, 2013)

I would be happy to help solve this,  but I am not knowledgeable on these things.   Point me in the right direction and I can try. 


Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## gdfrisco (Oct 31, 2013)

kseise said:


> I would be happy to help solve this,  but I am not knowledgeable on these things.   Point me in the right direction and I can try.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



we need an specialist here or supporting this guy who want to give it a try, I just got my Slatebook X2 and tegra 4 really shines, the only thing I really need is to gain access to root. mine has a small light bleeding on the left side of the screen, and latest Hp update really fixed most or the yellow colors on the screen. Maybe we need to donate one(1) slatebook x2 to one of the senior xda developer members to take care of this issue.I think if we all contribute with a small amount of money, let's say 5-10 bucks each, we can make it happen, we just need somebody willing to collect the money on paypal and take care of the purchase.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Nov 2, 2013)

it would be shocking if HP updated straight to 4.4

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GrievousMcG (Nov 2, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> it would be shocking if HP updated straight to 4.4
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It wouldn't surprise me but like you, I have my doubts because I wonder if HP has sold enough units to put that amount of effort in rolling out the latest updates to them?



gdfrisco said:


> and take care of the purchase.

Click to collapse



You mean if we purchase a Slatebook for senior XDA developer? I'm not sure if that is a good idea. I doubt that we have enough people on here to contribute towards purchasing a slatebook for someone else let alone willing to donate in the first place....


----------



## HaPe000 (Nov 2, 2013)

How long does it work with dock? How long does it charge?


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## kseise (Nov 2, 2013)

Works for a good 12 hours for me and charges in about 3 hours.   I never really paid attention to how long it charges,  but that seems right. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Daifex (Nov 3, 2013)

HaPe000 said:


> How long does it work with dock? How long does it charge?

Click to collapse



This morning was tablet 61% and keyboard 3%. Charging without using it, tablet got 100% in 1h10'. Fully charged (keyboard also 100%) in 2h45' .


----------



## gdfrisco (Nov 3, 2013)

*It does really works for 12-13 hours*

I just realized if you have the option "balance power" turn on, it does actually last for 12-13 hours(w/ Dock), however it underclocks tegra 4 SoC to 600-800Mhz and mostly uses 2 cores, sometimes 3 cores. Performance is good enough for regular use. If you want to fully use the 4 cores at 1.8Ghz, just disable the balance power option and sadly it will only last 6-7 hours(w/ Dock). I had some antutu 4 benchmarks only showing 17802(w/ balance power on), w/ balance power off I got an amazing 30800 score. I'm overall happy with my slate book x2, I use it everyday for mobile presentations, tegra 4 gaming and web browsing. Got mine for an amazing price of $200 plus tax. Store made a mistake at the time of purchase, wasn't exactly ethical from my side but just kept my mouth shut and with the enexpected savings I was able to buy a refurbished lenovo T410 as well(on sale).


----------



## aznmode (Nov 5, 2013)

Well after waiting a month for the tf701 and finally got it, im kinda regretting returning my slatebook.  Everything is much smoother on the x2.   Anyone know if U.S. will  ever get the 32gb version?  

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## GrievousMcG (Nov 5, 2013)

aznmode said:


> Anyone know if U.S. will  ever get the 32gb version?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



In Australia, we have the 64GB version and the 16GB version. A chain store not unlike Best Buy called JB HiFi sell the 64GB version for approx A$597 which works out roughly to US$567 if you are thinking of importing it. It's cheaper than HP official Aussie website which is selling it for $749.

Link: http://www.jbhifionline.com.au/comp...-10-h004-x2-10-1-touchscreen-slatebook/692601.

Not too sure if JB Hifi ships to the US though.


----------



## kseise (Nov 5, 2013)

Do they also have the USB cable?   Has anyone found a market that sells the cable? Hong Kong supposedly has it,  but I can't confirm.   

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bobiscool07 (Nov 5, 2013)

kseise said:


> Do they also have the USB cable?   Has anyone found a market that sells the cable? Hong Kong supposedly has it,  but I can't confirm.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



male to male USB. they don't have the proprietary one. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## aznmode (Nov 5, 2013)

GrievousMcG said:


> In Australia, we have the 64GB version and the 16GB version. A chain store not unlike Best Buy called JB HiFi sell the 64GB version for approx A$597 which works out roughly to US$567 if you are thinking of importing it. It's cheaper than HP official Aussie website which is selling it for $749.
> 
> Link: http://www.jbhifionline.com.au/comp...-10-h004-x2-10-1-touchscreen-slatebook/692601.
> 
> Not too sure if JB Hifi ships to the US though.

Click to collapse



Thanks but I don't think they ship to U.S.  

I also checked with HP chat sales and HP business sales and they do not sell the 32gb models and just the 16gb.  Tried ebay and amazon and still no luck.


----------



## kseise (Nov 6, 2013)

Does the male - male USB work?  I tried it here in the US, but it does not work.  That's why I am hoping to track down the proprietary one.



Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## blender3d (Nov 6, 2013)

Actually HP have an proprietary cable. They showed a picture accidently on the tools site of the slatebook X2. But it got removed after a couple of days. Also i found one, who disassembled it and found some kind of port inside the tab itself. I guess thats the low level serial bridge for debugging the slatebook. It stays like it is... HP doesn't want anyone to modify their device.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## aznmode (Nov 6, 2013)

blender3d said:


> Actually HP have an proprietary cable. They showed a picture accidently on the tools site of the slatebook X2.......HP doesn't want anyone to modify their device.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Yep thats what it sounds like but if they just included move app to sd function I wouldve kept it.  

Btw you returned yours too right?  

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## locolyric (Nov 7, 2013)

cons for this model. fewer usb port . and it only provide usb2.0 port!!


----------



## bobiscool07 (Nov 7, 2013)

locolyric said:


> cons for this model. fewer usb port . and it only provide usb2.0 port!!

Click to collapse



fewer usb ports? how many android devices have a full USB? The device costs what, 400 buck, so obviously its not gonna have all the best stuff. If you want something better, return it and buy something else ?.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## DavidIanWarren (Nov 8, 2013)

*Overall Performance and Use*

I've been using the SlateBook x2 as my PRIMARY SYSTEM for almost 2 months now and I LOVE IT!!!   Android performs wonderfully (though I MUST HAVE ROOT and ideally an alternate ROM).  Batter life is good (and the "balanced" tweak slows proc a bit and preserves battery nicely).  Most of my day I'm on the road, tethered to my phone, running a Windows 8 VDI back at my office.  I would buy one of these again hands down!

Dev Group is needed!!!
Root is needed!!!
Alternate ROMs would be great!!!


----------



## locolyric (Nov 9, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> fewer usb ports? how many android devices have a full USB? The device costs what, 400 buck, so obviously its not gonna have all the best stuff. If you want something better, return it and buy something else ?.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



at least a single usb 3.0 port will do.


----------



## kseise (Nov 10, 2013)

Doesn't USB 3.0 draw a lot of power for a small battery? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bobiscool07 (Nov 12, 2013)

If you have a male to male USB cable, and willing to do anything for root. Give this a try: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MiZtZCqu4k&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gdfrisco (Nov 12, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> If you have a male to male USB cable, and willing to do anything for root. Give this a try: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MiZtZCqu4k&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Unfortunately didn't work. USB male to male cable didn't even recognized my device. We need a usb data cable to give it a try. I seriously need to root my Slatebook X2.


----------



## kseise (Nov 12, 2013)

Anyone tried plugging it into a Linux box to see what happens?   I will try it tonight.   I don't remember it being detected,  but I will see if there is anything useful generated. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## bobiscool07 (Nov 12, 2013)

my friends, forget about root, or even connecting this tablet to the computer. As the HP help / faq say:



> *Can I connect the notebook to another computer to transfer files?*
> There is no data cable for the notebook, and you cannot connect it to another computer using a USB cable. To transfer files, use one of the other solutions in this document (USB storage drive, memory card, or online storage).

Click to collapse



HP isn't looking to give the proprietary USB cable, and they removed the ability to use male USB to male USB connection through a software update. 

Return it while you can. Abandon ship people, abandon ship


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## GrievousMcG (Nov 13, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> Abandon ship people, abandon ship

Click to collapse



Screw that. 

Anyway what is the alternative? The new Asus Transformer? Not even available here in Australia yet and when it does, it bound to be more expensive than this one with on par performance.

I'm sure that some creative genius will find a way to root this tablet. It just that HP needs to promote it more in it's current form rather than how it was when they first launched it.


----------



## aznmode (Nov 13, 2013)

I have the tf701 and it has some stutter and people reporting dock issues and battery drain from asus email app.  Imo the slatebook is the best performer out of the two.  I regret returning it so I bought it again.  Ill post comparison video when I get it tomorrow.  

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobiscool07 (Nov 14, 2013)

Does anyone else experience overheating when battery saving mode is DISABLED and running a high end game made specifically for tergra 4?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## gdfrisco (Nov 14, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> Does anyone else experience overheating when battery saving mode is DISABLED and running a high end game made specifically for tergra 4?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



In my case, Slightly overheating, nothing serious. I noticed it after 2-3 hours of continous FPS gaming(Dead Trigger 2, N.O.V.A 3 and Mass Effect infiltrator), I guess this is totally normal. When Battery saving mode is disabled, Tegra 4 SoC is fully running 4 cores at full 1.8 Ghz speed. With only 28nm fab process for Tegra 4 SoC(1.8Ghz) and passive cooling on all Tegra 4 tablets, is pretty demanding for any tablet by today's standars. Blame Nvidia for it, It should be better, but it's what it's. My brother has a Toshiba Xcite Pro(Tegra 4) and it gets pretty hot after 2 hours of Dead Trigger 2 playing.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Nov 14, 2013)

gdfrisco said:


> In my case, Slightly overheating, nothing serious. I noticed it after 2-3 hours of continous FPS gaming(Dead Trigger 2, N.O.V.A 3 and Mass Effect infiltrator), I guess this is totally normal. When Battery saving mode is disabled, Tegra 4 SoC is fully running 4 cores at full 1.8 Ghz speed. With only 28nm fab process for Tegra 4 SoC(1.8Ghz) and passive cooling on all Tegra 4 tablets, is pretty demanding for any tablet by today's standars. Blame Nvidia for it, It should be better, but it's what it's. My brother has a Toshiba Xcite Pro(Tegra 4) and it gets pretty hot after 2 hours of Dead Trigger 2 playing.

Click to collapse



For dead trigger 2, did you change the settings to the highest? On those settings, my tablet becomes hot within 30 min, and extremely hot within 45-50. Battery saving node disabled. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## aznmode (Nov 15, 2013)

Mine gets pretty warm but not hot although I've only played for about an hour of the game.

On another note,  using HDMI out I'm able to play google tv movies.  Tried it on my Asus tf701 and I just get a black screen.  Also I can connect to my Allshare cast dongle via Wireless Display setting for screen mirroring.  The trick is when you connect, select "verify via Pin".  You will get a 9 digit code on the TV screen, type that in the HP and you're connect.   The 2nd time you try to connect it wont let you but just deauthorize and verify via pin again.  



Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## gdfrisco (Nov 15, 2013)

aznmode said:


> Mine gets pretty warm but not hot although I've only played for about an hour of the game.
> 
> On another note,  using HDMI out I'm able to play google tv movies.  Tried it on my Asus tf701 and I just get a black screen.  Also I can connect to my Allshare cast dongle via Wireless Display setting for screen mirroring.  The trick is when you connect, select "verify via Pin".  You will get a 9 digit code on the TV screen, type that in the HP and you're connect.   The 2nd time you try to connect it wont let you but just deauthorize and verify via pin again.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



HDMI out w/ 1080p mp4 videos on Slatebook X2 work great, much better than my old Transformer TF700 and TF300T(incapables of a smooth 720p video reproduction thru HDMI Output and totally unable to reproduce 1080p videos smoothly). We need to root the Slatebook X2 to be able to use the great "Screen Standby" App, which will allow us to save battery on slate book X2 when playing thru HDMI, instead of having dual reproduction(tablet and TV) as it currently does.

---------- Post added at 03:34 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:32 AM ----------




bobiscool07 said:


> For dead trigger 2, did you change the settings to the highest? On those settings, my tablet becomes hot within 30 min, and extremely hot within 45-50. Battery saving node disabled.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Yes I did, I disabled the power saving option to fully utilize the Tegra 4 cores at full speed.


----------



## aznmode (Nov 15, 2013)

I just wished it filled up the entire screen.   Interestingly the TF701T doesn't fill up the entire screen either. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobiscool07 (Nov 15, 2013)

just a warning about over heating. My tablets touch screen completely messed up from it, and would require a hard reboot+ a bit of cooling down to work correctly. and at times the whole screen would stop working. I've sent it in for repairs, but I think the overheating will remain...

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## blender3d (Nov 16, 2013)

Well in play many games with it. Most times MC4 which isn't tegra optimized but running high class vision engine. Even after a couple of hours with power plugged and WLAN for multiplayer it just gets warm. Not even almost as hot, as my old tf700t.


----------



## aznmode (Nov 16, 2013)

Just wanted to post a video of how smooth this tablet is in case anyone was wondering.






Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk 4


----------



## autom8r (Nov 16, 2013)

aznmode said:


> Just wanted to post a video of how smooth this tablet is in case anyone was wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Without a doubt, smoothest interface I've ever seen on Android. Impressive!


----------



## danaobrest78 (Nov 17, 2013)

*New update from HP*

Hp proposes a new update for this tablet :

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?product=5399974&lc=en

Could it possible to create a custom rom with the one from hp ?


----------



## bobiscool07 (Nov 17, 2013)

danaobrest78 said:


> Hp proposes a new update for this tablet :
> 
> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?product=5399974&lc=en
> 
> Could it possible to create a custom rom with the one from hp ?

Click to collapse



Says page doesn't exist.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## danaobrest78 (Nov 17, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> Says page doesn't exist.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I've donwloaded today the new rom .... 

Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gdfrisco (Nov 17, 2013)

danaobrest78 said:


> I've donwloaded today the new rom ....
> 
> Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



any comments on the new update? fixes?


----------



## aznmode (Nov 17, 2013)

If I'm reading the date right, it was released 10/11?  So it's not a new update. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfrisco (Nov 17, 2013)

aznmode said:


> If I'm reading the date right, it was released 10/11?  So it's not a new update.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It's a new update. Mine didn't read my 64gb sdxc card, even if HP file manager can read it without any issues. A no command warning message on boot loader seems strange, I updated from my 64gb USB stick and so far so good, haven't noticed any improvements yet.


----------



## aznmode (Nov 18, 2013)

Did they update the screen hue again like the last update?  Still a bit yellow.  

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## gdfrisco (Nov 18, 2013)

aznmode said:


> Did they update the screen hue again like the last update?  Still a bit yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Still a bit yellowish, only a bit. Doesn't bother me. Hopefully they will roll out a 4.3 update pretty soon.


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## aznmode (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the info.  Not going to update yet.  It would be great if the update can be pre rooted though.  But I'm probably asking for a miracle 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## fredsncf (Nov 18, 2013)

*update*



gdfrisco said:


> any comments on the new update? fixes?

Click to collapse



hy, for this "new" update, i've made this today but no changes, same kernel, same date and version.
in the package, there is 2 files: 1 update-WW and 1 update special china.
in the readme fils, it's talking about a version 18, but i'm always to version 17, so i think that's the version 18 is only for china models.
maby one day, we'll have an update with R/W acces to ntfs partition,......
and maybe root acces to, please, for christmas!!!


----------



## GrievousMcG (Nov 22, 2013)

It sucks that this device is not getting that much recognition on this site. 

It isn't a bad bit of kit especially after that last update and the screen is better too. If you download Chainfire's app called "500 Firepaper" which is essentially a wallpaper that contains photos from the 500px website, the screen looks really good and doesn't show much signs of yellow tints that plagued it when it was originally released.

I've asked the people behind this website if they can encourage someone to do a comparison review between this and the new Asus Infinity Transformer. I haven't heard back yet from them yet but I'll let you know if I do.

Also it might not be a bad idea to send a message to regular contributors (such as Jimmy McGee, Eagleeyetom or Will Verduzco) to this site news section with the above idea to see if they can do some sort of feature on it.


----------



## boskovic (Nov 25, 2013)

fredsncf said:


> hy, for this "new" update, i've made this today but no changes, same kernel, same date and version.
> in the package, there is 2 files: 1 update-WW and 1 update special china.
> in the readme fils, it's talking about a version 18, but i'm always to version 17, so i think that's the version 18 is only for china models.
> maby one day, we'll have an update with R/W acces to ntfs partition,......
> and maybe root acces to, please, for christmas!!!

Click to collapse



yes, please Santa Claus, that is very nice present. I was good whole year :angel:


----------



## scanline (Nov 25, 2013)

I would be willing to bet the China update version has support for the data cable because ours have missing connections on the motherboard for the data cable


----------



## kseise (Nov 25, 2013)

I would be happy to hear of someone from China has a data cable that they can export to the US.  At least we could see what would be missing.  Has anyone actually seen the cable in real life?

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## scanline (Nov 26, 2013)

kseise said:


> I would be happy to hear of someone from China has a data cable that they can export to the US.  At least we could see what would be missing.  Has anyone actually seen the cable in real life?
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



 yep one of the posters bought the slatebook from HP HK and posted a pic of the cable


----------



## danaobrest78 (Nov 26, 2013)

Does the HP web site in UK speak about this cable ?

Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:25 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:11 PM ----------

I have posted a question in the UK site of HP ... Wait and see

Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rydo111 (Nov 26, 2013)

GrievousMcG said:


> It sucks that this device is not getting that much recognition on this site.
> 
> It isn't a bad bit of kit especially after that last update and the screen is better too. If you download Chainfire's app called "500 Firepaper" which is essentially a wallpaper that contains photos from the 500px website, the screen looks really good and doesn't show much signs of yellow tints that plagued it when it was originally released.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



My guess is that most people who own this device are simply enjoying it and are not wasting their time whining about not having root on this site. I get the "desire" for root; until the x2, I've rooted every Android device I've owned (5). But, its just that, a desire and not a need. The x2 works great as it is...its stable, its fast, battery life is excellent, I love the keyboard and it does everything I need it to do.

Don't make the mistake of thinking the x2 is crap just because all you see is whining on this site.


----------



## danaobrest78 (Nov 26, 2013)

Why rooting the tablet ? My answer is simple : I'm afraid that HP will not update this tablet to 4.3 or Kit Kat ... If this tab is rooted, there will be a chance to install Cyanogen Mod with those versions !

Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rydo111 (Nov 26, 2013)

danaobrest78 said:


> Why rooting the tablet ? My answer is simple : I'm afraid that HP will not update this tablet to 4.3 or Kit Kat ... If this tab is rooted, there will be a chance to install Cyanogen Mod with those versions !
> 
> Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



My Note2 came out with TW 4.1.2, I rooted it and went from 4.2, to 4.3 and now to 4.4 using CM. Its a great hobby, but I haven't really gotten that much feature improvement and my phone is constantly buggy with Nightly issues. No doubt, its fun having the latest and greatest...but there's nothing additional that I'm hanging out for on my x2. For me, I'm quite happy with how it is rather than wishing for greener grass and getting weeds.

This is just my opinion...I'm sure plenty of others will disagree. But I am curious...what specific features are you currently missing that 4.3/4.4 would give you on your x2?


----------



## danaobrest78 (Nov 26, 2013)

Why having Kit Kat ? 

- the immersion mode,
- a better photo editor,
- a better memory management,
- a better security ...

Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Rydo111 (Nov 26, 2013)

danaobrest78 said:


> Why having Kit Kat ?
> 
> - the immersion mode,
> - a better photo editor,
> ...

Click to collapse



Fair enough, if you need these features, then you need a device with Kit Kat. For me, I have no need of any of these features for my x2; its a media consumption device and it does the job just fine as it is.

Your problem is that there is no 10" device with it; sure you can wait for the TF to be rooted and a dev to cook it up for the device...but, my TF201 was constantly buggy after rooting and putting CM on it, and laggy and slow. I'd take the x2 any day.


----------



## conan1600 (Nov 29, 2013)

Rydo111 said:


> Fair enough, if you need these features, then you need a device with Kit Kat. For me, I have no need of any of these features for my x2; its a media consumption device and it does the job just fine as it is.
> 
> Your problem is that there is no 10" device with it; sure you can wait for the TF to be rooted and a dev to cook it up for the device...but, my TF201 was constantly buggy after rooting and putting CM on it, and laggy and slow. I'd take the x2 any day.

Click to collapse



Your experience is not everyone's.  I have rooted and romed more than 40 devices and have achieved great success on most. Sometimes one does have to work or wait for it a bit but overall it is of great benefit to have root access and custom Roms. By the by if not for custom roms the tf300 and tf700 would be almost unusable.  While the x2 is capable on its own, it could benefit from tweaks.

---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------




Rydo111 said:


> My guess is that most people who own this device are simply enjoying it and are not wasting their time whining about not having root on this site. I get the "desire" for root; until the x2, I've rooted every Android device I've owned (5). But, its just that, a desire and not a need. The x2 works great as it is...its stable, its fast, battery life is excellent, I love the keyboard and it does everything I need it to do.
> 
> Don't make the mistake of thinking the x2 is crap just because all you see is whining on this site.

Click to collapse



Your entire demeanor in this post is offensive to me. Most people are not "WHINING" as you write but simply expressing a desire. The fellow your reply is based on was certainly not "WHINING" but had interesting perspectives and was attempting to further many people's goals.


----------



## Rydo111 (Nov 30, 2013)

conan1600 said:


> Your experience is not everyone's.  I have rooted and romed more than 40 devices and have achieved great success on most. Sometimes one does have to work or wait for it a bit but overall it is of great benefit to have root access and custom Roms. By the by if not for custom roms the tf300 and tf700 would be almost unusable.  While the x2 is capable on its own, it could benefit from tweaks.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 01:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:09 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't disagree that having CM or Omni or AOKP running on the x2 would provide some tweaks. But all you have to do is look back through every page on this post to see that 95% of comments are more or less "the x2 is crap because there is no root for it". I wanted to add my "interesting perspective" to say that I believe this is completely false. One guy even took his back for no other reason than it wasn't currently rootable.



GrievousMcG said:


> It sucks that this device is not getting that much recognition on this site.

Click to collapse



Not only that, I was responding directly to GrievousMcG, who made the same assessment as myself (above); there is far too much negativity about this device that is centred around its lack of root-ability, rather than its features (or lack thereof). Why would you be offended? I never directed any derogatory comment to you. I'm sorry if you are offended, not my intent. But I will call it as I see it regarding the general constant negativity over this device that I feel is unwarranted.

I get why root would be good. But instead of trashing the device because we don't have it, why can't we discuss something that will add some value? What apps are guys using? What games work well? Are people successfully using this for productivity? How is Firepaper working for people with the screen quality issues? How are people finding the camera? What's the WiFi speed like? How's the battery life going? Anything that might actually help people decide whether this is a good device or not for them.


----------



## bangkokhound (Dec 2, 2013)

I just ordered one of these.  I live in Thailand where electronics are a lot more expensive than the U.S.  But I came across this tablet for about $300 (that's 50% off the regular price) for the 64 GB version and a 2 year warranty.  I've been wanting an ultra-portable tablet hybrid and was thinking of Windows RT because I need to do some light word processing using Word.  But at this price I'm going to give it a go (and I'd be happy to stick with Android.)  Hopefully one of the Word compatible Android apps will be good enough for my purposes.


----------



## aznmode (Dec 2, 2013)

Lucky.   I wish we had more than the 16gb model in the U.S.. 11gb of free space after the OS isn't good enough for me.   

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydo111 (Dec 2, 2013)

bangkokhound said:


> I just ordered one of these.  I live in Thailand where electronics are a lot more expensive than the U.S.  But I came across this tablet for about $300 (that's 50% off the regular price) for the 64 GB version and a 2 year warranty.  I've been wanting an ultra-portable tablet hybrid and was thinking of Windows RT because I need to do some light word processing using Word.  But at this price I'm going to give it a go (and I'd be happy to stick with Android.)  Hopefully one of the Word compatible Android apps will be good enough for my purposes.

Click to collapse



I'm using OfficeSuite Pro; it has a similar deal to Word/Excel/Powerpoint, as well as a PDF Reader, all in one interface. Its a bit like a very early Office; its got reasonable features, but the interface is simple. Its also got compatibility with all doc/xls/ppt formats, as well as the new *x formats as well. I have had some issues with editing on OfficeSuite and then going back to MS software; the templates don't always transfer exactly as I'd hope. 

Its good for getting some basic work done on a plane/train/small office, but I still prefer my laptop for serious work.

---------- Post added at 08:14 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:12 PM ----------




aznmode said:


> Lucky.   I wish we had more than the 16gb model in the U.S.. 11gb of free space after the OS isn't good enough for me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I put a 32GB microSD in the tablet and another 32GB SD in the dock, giving me ~70GB of useful space. I find this ok for storing videos and music. Having an option for 64GB would be handy though.


----------



## aznmode (Dec 2, 2013)

Actually I want more than 16gb for my games.   Most games I play take up at least 1.5gb of data which cannot be stored on the SD card.   I'm looking at 5 games limit not to mention other regular apps I want to install.    This is one reason I need root so I can use folder mount to make use of an SD card for game data.   

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bangkokhound (Dec 3, 2013)

It was just delivered.  I only spent a few minutes setting it up and now letting it charge.  First impressions:  very good build quality. There's just over 55 GB of usable space.  I even got a free HP laptop bag with it.


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## aznmode (Dec 3, 2013)

bangkokhound said:


> I just ordered one of these.  I live in Thailand where electronics are a lot more expensive than the U.S.  But I came across this tablet for about $300 (that's 50% off the regular price) for the 64 GB version and a 2 year warranty.  I've been wanting an ultra-portable tablet hybrid and was thinking of Windows RT because I need to do some light word processing using Word.  But at this price I'm going to give it a go (and I'd be happy to stick with Android.)  Hopefully one of the Word compatible Android apps will be good enough for my purposes.

Click to collapse



Can you tell me where you got it.  My friend is in Thailand right now and would like have her buy it for me.  Let me know soon please.  

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bangkokhound (Dec 3, 2013)

aznmode said:


> Can you tell me where you got it.  My friend is in Thailand right now and would like have her buy it for me.  Let me know soon please.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk 4

Click to collapse



I ordered it from Lazada.co.th.  Lazada is like the Amazon.com of Asia. The price is 9,990 baht.  You can get a 200 baht off coupon by signing up for their newsletter.  Free shipping too. It's available in grey (smoke-silver they call it) or white. 

Here's the link to the smoke silver:  http://www.lazada.co.th/hp-slatebook-x2-smoke-silver-139806.html


----------



## aznmode (Dec 3, 2013)

bangkokhound said:


> I ordered it from Lazada.co.th.  Lazada is like the Amazon.com of Asia. The price is 9,990 baht.  You can get a 200 baht off coupon by signing up for their newsletter.  Free shipping too. It's available in grey (smoke-silver they call it) or white.
> 
> Here's the link to the smoke silver:  http://www.lazada.co.th/hp-slatebook-x2-smoke-silver-139806.html

Click to collapse



Thank you.   My friend is ordering for me right now.   $300 US is awesome. 2-3 business days delivery.  Thank you again.   I owe you one.   Did yours come with USB cable to connect to pc? 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bangkokhound (Dec 3, 2013)

aznmode said:


> Thank you.   My friend is ordering for me right now.   $300 US is awesome. 2-3 business days delivery.  Thank you again.   I owe you one.   Did yours come with USB cable to connect to pc?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It came with a laptop-like charging cable.  It's not usb.  I ordered mine about 7:30 AM yesterday morning and received it about 9:30 this morning! And it unexpectedly came with a free bag.  I wish I'd known that because I already ordered one through ebay.


----------



## aznmode (Dec 4, 2013)

bangkokhound said:


> It came with a laptop-like charging cable.  It's not usb.  I ordered mine about 7:30 AM yesterday morning and received it about 9:30 this morning! And it unexpectedly came with a free bag.  I wish I'd known that because I already ordered one through ebay.

Click to collapse



That's pretty fast.  My friend just got around to ordering and hope it is the 64gb version she gets and not 16.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bangkokhound (Dec 4, 2013)

aznmode said:


> That's pretty fast.  My friend just got around to ordering and hope it is the 64gb version she gets and not 16.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I don't think the 16 GB version is even sold here.  Tomorrow's a holiday, so it will take a day or so longer to get to her.

---------- Post added at 10:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 AM ----------

Has anyone noticed some apps as being incompatible with the X2?  Google Keep was incompatible according to the Play Store.  So I downloaded an apk and it works fine.  Also Swype (my favorite keyboard) is listed as incompatible.  I emailed them and they basically blamed Google and told me to deal with them.  Contacting Google is a convoluted process and I really don't expect much of a response so its apk file time for Swype too.


----------



## GrievousMcG (Dec 4, 2013)

If there are any Aussie readers on here, just want to give you the heads up that JB Hifi are selling the 64GB model for $423 - http://www.ozbargain.com.au/node/125569.


----------



## Schmacko (Dec 17, 2013)

GrievousMcG said:


> If there are any Aussie readers on here, just want to give you the heads up that JB Hifi are selling the 64GB model for $423 -

Click to collapse



Yeah I saw that but hadn't made up my mind if I wanted this or the Excite Pro and now they are back up to $498. I ended up buying a new one off Ebay.


----------



## scanline (Dec 17, 2013)

check system updates we have 4.3


----------



## conan1600 (Dec 17, 2013)

scanline said:


> check system updates we have 4.3

Click to collapse



Omg  did this faster than any other manufacturers. Wow


----------



## Schmacko (Dec 17, 2013)

OMG!!! 4.3

Can't wait to get my x2 now


----------



## Rydo111 (Dec 17, 2013)

scanline said:


> check system updates we have 4.3

Click to collapse



Thanks mate, you're a champ! I'm downloading a ~460MB update right now.

---------- Post added at 10:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:11 PM ----------

Has anyone tried installing Anomaly 2 on their x2? I'm getting a strange error "Could not install on USB storage or SD card". I've got heaps of space remaining, both internally and on both SD cards.

---------- Post added at 10:35 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:13 PM ----------

Only took about 15min; my x2 is now running 4.3. My Note 2 is still on 4.1.2, so this is great work from HP. Seems to be running well


----------



## bangkokhound (Dec 17, 2013)

Anyone notice any new bloatware, er I mean features?  The only thing I notice is HP Cool Control in the settings.  I don't know if Power saving was there before, but it kind of looks different to me.


----------



## Rydo111 (Dec 17, 2013)

bangkokhound said:


> Anyone notice any new bloatware, er I mean features?  The only thing I notice is HP Cool Control in the settings.  I don't know if Power saving was there before, but it kind of looks different to me.

Click to collapse



I also noticed the processor performance option is slightly different and in the drop down shade. 

Anamoly 2 now installed after the update; bonus.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Dec 17, 2013)

My table is in for repairs. Can anyone confirm that OpenGL 3.0 is working? Antutu has an option. Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## scanline (Dec 17, 2013)

Anyone notice random reboots I have had 2 since this update in 1 hour of usage


----------



## ms1001 (Dec 17, 2013)

*Yeah 4.3 JellyBean is really there on X2 !  with video.*

Hi ,

Just wanted to share a youtube link with my just downloaded and installed 450mb package, containing Android 4.3 Jelly Bean.
www   .youtube.com/watch?v=t8UyK-hql6g

And showing some of the new features..

On request I can answer maybe some questions... (but sometimes this could take-up to a day or so..)
regards

( due to my 1st post I may not insert a link..., maybe 'you' can reply with the complete link ~ thx )


----------



## Rydo111 (Dec 17, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> My table is in for repairs. Can anyone confirm that OpenGL 3.0 is working? Antutu has an option. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I get the message "Open GL ES 3.0 is not supported by your device". Is this a software thing or a hardware thing?

---------- Post added at 08:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:46 AM ----------




scanline said:


> Anyone notice random reboots I have had 2 since this update in 1 hour of usage

Click to collapse



I updated 10hrs ago; its been up since then. I'll let you know if I have any issues, but its running great so far.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Dec 17, 2013)

Rydo111 said:


> I get the message "Open GL ES 3.0 is not supported by your device". Is this a software thing or a hardware thing?

Click to collapse




It doesn't support it completely 
" Tegra 4 / 4i processors do not explicitly support OpenGL ES 3.0 API due to not having a few features such as FP32 pixel shaders or EAC/ETC2 texture compression format support, but Tegra 4 / 4i processors do support many of the important ES 3.0 features" 

not sure if the picture is clear enough. I'm on mobile at the moment.
Just means the game performance wont be as fast or as good as possible. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Rydo111 (Dec 17, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> It doesn't support it completely
> " Tegra 4 / 4i processors do not explicitly support OpenGL ES 3.0 API due to not having a few features such as FP32 pixel shaders or EAC/ETC2 texture compression format support, but Tegra 4 / 4i processors do support many of the important ES 3.0 features"
> 
> not sure if the picture is clear enough. I'm on mobile at the moment.
> ...

Click to collapse



The pic was great. 

What are the consequences of no openGL 3 support? I'm playing Anomaly 2 at the moment, its quite new, graphics are awesome and its designed for T4...so I don't feel I'm mssing out on anything so far with the x2/T4 (excluding root, of course!  )


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## scanline (Dec 17, 2013)

Had to do a factory reset then my tablet stopped random rebooting never had that issue before the upgrade but it works fine now


----------



## bobiscool07 (Dec 17, 2013)

Rydo111 said:


> The pic was great.
> 
> What are the consequences of no openGL 3 support? I'm playing Anomaly 2 at the moment, its quite new, graphics are awesome and its designed for T4...so I don't feel I'm mssing out on anything so far with the x2/T4 (excluding root, of course!  )

Click to collapse



Not really much in terms of consequences. Tegra 4 is a high end processor, so we wont have any problems play good looking games. OpenGL 3.0 is basically just code that will allow the developer to make better looking and better performing games. Since tegra 4 is already powerful, it wont make a big difference. a good explanation:

" OpenGL ES 3.0 adds several optional features which will improve the performance and quality of smartphone games. Delving into the specifics, the introduction of occlusion queries will allow an application to better determine the visibility of objects, reducing the number of vertices rendered on screen when they can’t be seen. This should see games run a lot smoother.

The update also sees the introduction of instance rendering, where duplicate items can be rendered with slight alterations without the usual associated performance costs. Transform feedback for particles and support for four or more rendering targets will also assist developers in producing superior looking games.

More noticeably for end users, OpenGL ES 3.0 includes support for superior ETC2 / EAC texture compression, allowing for higher quality compression. This means that developers can squeeze slightly higher quality textures into the same file sizes. This will not only free up GPU memory, games will also require less space on your SD card."

For now, no OpenGL 3.0 is okay, but for the longrun, when more devices and developers support openGL 3.0, it will weigh the tablet down. 

The tablet already performs fast; getting 5-10 more FPS wont make a difference if you're already chugging out 50-60 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## sooperwill (Dec 18, 2013)

im thinking about getting one of these now!


----------



## Rydo111 (Dec 18, 2013)

sooperwill said:


> im thinking about getting one of these now!

Click to collapse



I am sure you've read about the root limitation, but other than that its a great device.

*The Good:*
Super fast
Running basically stock Android (now 4.3, yay!)
Great keyboard (better than the Asus IMO)
Battery life is great (although some have stated battery life as a neg)
Great storage extension options (micro-SD in the tablet, SD in the dock), although the SD has popped out on me during travel once.
Miracast
HDMI out
Charges fast with the brick

*The Bad:*
No GPS
No light sensor for auto brightness 
The screen res could be better
Some discussion on the screen hue (yellowness), but I don't notice it
Build quality could be better (screen wiggles a bit in dock)
No connection cable to a PC (and no root)
Has recharging brick (like a laptop) only, no compact wall adapter (like the Asus)
Cameras are pretty low quality

Get the 64GB unit if you can.


----------



## GrievousMcG (Dec 18, 2013)

Cheers, *ms1001*

I've included your quote so anyone interested can just click on the link to view it. 

Thanks for creating the video.



ms1001 said:


> Just wanted to share a youtube link with my just downloaded and installed 450mb package, containing Android 4.3 Jelly Bean.
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8UyK-hql6g

Click to collapse


----------



## bangkokhound (Dec 18, 2013)

I guess this tablet doesn't have haptic feedback, does it?  I can't find it in settings.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Dec 18, 2013)

bangkokhound said:


> I guess this tablet doesn't have haptic feedback, does it?  I can't find it in settings.

Click to collapse



There is no vibrator. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## marcotony (Dec 18, 2013)

I cant really say much good about the HP Slatebook x2. Out of all the Android tablet/laptops out there, this one is such a let down because of the size of the screen and average battery life.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Dec 18, 2013)

marcotony said:


> I cant really say much good about the HP Slatebook x2. Out of all the Android tablet/laptops out there, this one is such a let down because of the size of the screen and average battery life.

Click to collapse



Complain to HP support, and return it. They gave me back 75$ and an extended years warranty, when I complained. Kept the tablet though, I'm happy with it.

Edit: But you are right, It was a let down. Not as good as I was expecting. But then again, the prices almost justifies it. $400 bucks is a good deal.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## mull54 (Dec 18, 2013)

bobiscool07 said:


> There is no vibrator.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse




To bad


----------



## GrievousMcG (Dec 19, 2013)

Got a EC firmware update on the slatebook when I logged on this afternoon. Does anyone know what that is about?


----------



## blender3d (Dec 19, 2013)

I don't see any differences beside the Android version, called extra options in Settings and poor Headphone sound, since the last update. The sound laks hardly on basses, even with metal music.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Dec 20, 2013)

Sound quality is still amazing here. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## samsonslatebook (Dec 22, 2013)

*root*

Still no way to root this tablet with or without PC ? I tried framaroot and didnt find a way..


----------



## blender3d (Dec 23, 2013)

Appendix... since the 4.3 update my USB game controllers don't work anymore. At least the sixaxis on USB doesn't work at all and my Logitech one doesn't do what it is supposed to (no right joggle).


----------



## fredsncf (Dec 23, 2013)

*last update*

hi, i'm happy to see that since the last update, we have a r/w acces to ntfs partition. that's good but the root acces would be perfect.


----------



## speechman (Dec 23, 2013)

I really like my HP x2.  I have found an acceptable way of fixing the "yellow" screen issue by running an app named "filter your screen" on google play.  My settings are alpha 7, red 0, green 0, and blue 255.  The color that results is a nice white.


----------



## aznmode (Dec 23, 2013)

speechman said:


> I really like my HP x2.  I have found an acceptable way of fixing the "yellow" screen issue by running an app named "filter your screen" on google play.  My settings are alpha 7, red 0, green 0, and blue 255.  The color that results is a nice white.

Click to collapse



There's also screen adjuster but I found either one to cause some micro stuttering here and there. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## bobiscool07 (Dec 23, 2013)

aznmode said:


> There's also screen adjuster but I found either one to cause some micro stuttering here and there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



They also cause touch responsiveness issues for me. I don't see any yellowish tint anymore since a few updates ago.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## kseise (Dec 24, 2013)

I agree, the only thing I'm really waiting for is root access.  Beyond that, I love this unit.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## Rydo111 (Dec 25, 2013)

kseise said:


> I agree, the only thing I'm really waiting for is root access.  Beyond that, I love this unit.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I agree, I realy like mine as well. My only issue is I have the 16GB unit...bought it in Aug when there was no other choice. But I have no other complaints...I'm using every day. I've read negatives regarding the battery; my battery lasts for about a week between charges with mod use. I'm pretty happy with that. Playing anomaly 2 smashes it though, down to 2 days when I'm playing it. But its super fast!


----------



## boskovic (Dec 26, 2013)

*NTFS write*

With new update I have write permission on NTFS file system.
That is very nice, byt I would like to root it somehow.


----------



## GrievousMcG (Dec 27, 2013)

samsonslatebook said:


> I tried framaroot and didnt find a way..

Click to collapse



Good to see that people are still trying to find a way to root this tablet. I hope these little setbacks aren't discouraging people from finding a way. If I was technically inclined, I would be happy to help find a way.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Dec 27, 2013)

I don't think any more than 1 or 2 people are looking for a way to root (outside of just googleing). Everyone is just asking for root, not many "technically inclined" who are actually trying to hack. Don't get your hopes up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## Rydo111 (Dec 27, 2013)

samsonslatebook said:


> Still no way to root this tablet with or without PC ? I tried framaroot and didnt find a way..

Click to collapse



Like most root methods, Framaroot uses a SoC based (Exynos, OMAP, Snapdragon, etc) exploit to gain highest privelages and install SU. I had a look through the Framaroot compatibility list...no sign of any Tegra 4 based devices. However, there is a thread on xda for the TF701 that discusses root; it looks like devs have found a root method for the Asus T4; here's the link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2516215

I've looked through the thread; unfortunately, one of the first steps is to use the Asus boot unlocker, which was the same with my TF201. You had to unlock the boot loader before anything further could be done. Also, the method uses adb, which relies on a USB connection to a PC.

On another point, I saw a couple of reviews on the TF701. It seems that battery life is a complaint there. The T4 is a beast, but it seems that it isn't that great on power efficiency.


----------



## Rydo111 (Dec 28, 2013)

Rydo111 said:


> I've looked through the thread; unfortunately, one of the first steps is to use the Asus boot unlocker, which was the same with my TF201. You had to unlock the boot loader before anything further could be done. Also, the method uses adb, which relies on a USB connection to a PC.

Click to collapse



I loaded the boot menu by using Vol DN + Pwr, which gave an option for, among other things, fastboot. I selected fastboot...there was a line displayed that said "_Device = Locked_"...so I am assuming the bootloader is locked down by HP. I'm certainly no expert with regard to this stuff, but from what I understand, a locked bootloader is a dead end. Asus provides a factory unlock tool for the TF701.

However, the nVidia Shield (also Tegra 4) has a root method (discussed here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2444525). wwjoshdew unlocks the Shield's bootloader in this video...but he does it with adb using a USB cable between his Shield and his PC.

So, it seems that a USB cable is a must for root. Does anyone have any comments on this idea? --> what if one was to cut the proprietary connector off of the power brick and connect it to a USB cable?


----------



## samsonslatebook (Dec 28, 2013)

Rydo111 said:


> I loaded the boot menu by using Vol DN + Pwr, which gave an option for, among other things, fastboot. I selected fastboot...there was a line displayed that said "_Device = Locked_"...so I am assuming the bootloader is locked down by HP. I'm certainly no expert with regard to this stuff, but from what I understand, a locked bootloader is a dead end. Asus provides a factory unlock tool for the TF701.
> 
> However, the nVidia Shield (also Tegra 4) has a root method (discussed here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2444525). wwjoshdew unlocks the Shield's bootloader in this video...but he does it with adb using a USB cable between his Shield and his PC.
> 
> So, it seems that a USB cable is a must for root. Does anyone have any comments on this idea? --> what if one was to cut the proprietary connector off of the power brick and connect it to a USB cable?

Click to collapse



Will it work with a Male/Male usb wire ?

Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kseise (Dec 28, 2013)

So far,  no.   Normal male to male USB cables don't work. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rydo111 (Dec 28, 2013)

samsonslatebook said:


> Will it work with a Male/Male usb wire ?
> 
> Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Not for me...I gave it a go when I first got the x2.

---------- Post added at 06:37 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:33 AM ----------




Rydo111 said:


> Not for me...I gave it a go when I first got the x2.

Click to collapse



Just a tip for anyone not happy with their battery performance. In Settings, there is a Power saving menu where you can select max perf, balance or save battery. If you'd like more time out of your x2, selecting a lower usage profile will most likely improve your results.


----------



## randombirt (Dec 28, 2013)

Have purchased slatebook x2 for my wife for her work, it seems to be consuming a lot of battery when switched off, any ideas? 

Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app


----------



## aznmode (Dec 29, 2013)

When she's not using it,  close all the opened apps.   Possibly the browser causing that or some other app.  I had to do this to mine every time I was done using it. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rydo111 (Dec 29, 2013)

randombirt said:


> Have purchased slatebook x2 for my wife for her work, it seems to be consuming a lot of battery when switched off, any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



The first thing you should do is go to Settings --> Battery and see what is running/using the battery. Have a look and write back what you see. 

Also, go in to Power Saving menu and set either Balance or Save Battery. Save Battery will run only 1 core (limited to 1.8GHz) plus the companion core and limit frame rate to 30fps; whereas Balance only limits the frame rate.

Also, go into WiFi, click the 3 vertical dots on the top right corner, click Advanced, 
1. for "Keep WiFi on during sleep", select either Never or Only when plugged in
2. Tick the box for "WiFi optimisation

There's a god chance its software that is eating your battery...something like Google Services. 

Anyway, make these changes, check your battery and let us know what it says.

---------- Post added at 11:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:17 AM ----------

For anyone who's interested in root...I tried the following, but it didn't work:
1. Copied SuperSU.zip to the SD card
2. Renamed it to update.zip
3. Booted to Recovery
4. Selected install zip

I received a signature verification error.


----------



## Rydo111 (Dec 29, 2013)

I was looking through the HP x2 website and came across the Maintenance and Service Guide (link here). 

Couple of interesting points:

1. Page 2 of the doc refers to connectors. It says that the tablet connector is for charging/docking, whilst the dock connector is for charging only. If there was a USB available,maybe this means it would only work through the tablet and not the dock.

2. On page 11 (also on p12), in the illustrated parts breakdown, under Misc parts, the is a listing for a *HP micro-USB-to-USB cable*, with part # 728141-001. Not sure what this would be for, as there is no micro-USB connector on either the tablet or the dock. However, this part is confirmed on the HP Parts Surfer website as being applicable to 2 versions of the x2 (I'm assuming the 16GB and 64GB versions).

3. After searching for the part number, I found a picture of the x2 to USB cable in the wild, here. Its the German HP site. Its a dead end though. From the picture, you can see the lower pin structure of the cable; there are 6 pins on the USB cable, but there are only 5 on the lower end of the brick connector. One is missing on the left side (looking bottom up). Not great that its different, but maybe not significant. 

4. After some searching, I found that the HP x2 connector is a JAE Electronics connector (same OEM as the iPhone/iPad/iPod conectors). The Apple connector is single side (upper), whereas the x2 is upper and lower, and sightly wider. The x2 contact spacing is 0.5mm and I think its 20pin (they are bloody small!), making it a ~40 pin connector.

5. The brick end of the connector is only pinned out on 5 pins on the upper, and 6 pins on the lower. Whereas the dock connector uses all upper and lower pins; most likely for control of the various keyboard functions, SD card, HDMI, USB, etc.

I'm considering cutting my connector off (or maybe just stripping it) and wiring it to a USB cable to see if I can get a connection to my PC. If it doesn't work, reconnecting shouldn't be a problem.

To summarise...lots of research, lots of dead ends, nothing new...and no root. Arrrrrrrrrr!!


----------



## blender3d (Dec 30, 2013)

Great thanks for the manual. I was unable to find it yet. However, it doesn't mention the internal connector in the tab, i red about. That leads to two possibilities... first, HP doesn't want any service supplier to flash a firmware or the second one, you may access fastboot/adb via custom cable, connected to their proproetary one.
I'm still struggling with myself to disassemble it and look for the connectors myself.

About the power issue. I turned off the device a couple of days ago. Trying to turn it on by yesterday and the battery was completly drained. So it must have turned itself on anytime. That's something, driving me crazy. There are not much things, i hate as an entirely drained lithium battery. That causes unrecoverable damage and makes it unstable. Have a look at youtube (exploding LiPo battery) for reference.

--edit:
The image of the USB cable looks a little self made. The USB connector is a clipped one and the flex isolator attached to the proprietary connector looks different from the one, hp delivers with their power supply.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rydo111 (Dec 30, 2013)

blender3d said:


> Great thanks for the manual. I was unable to find it yet. However, it doesn't mention the internal connector in the tab, i red about. That leads to two possibilities... first, HP doesn't want any service supplier to flash a firmware or the second one, you may access fastboot/adb via custom cable, connected to their proproetary one.
> I'm still struggling with myself to disassemble it and look for the connectors myself.
> 
> About the power issue. I turned off the device a couple of days ago. Trying to turn it on by yesterday and the battery was completly drained. So it must have turned itself on anytime. That's something, driving me crazy. There are not much things, i hate as an entirely drained lithium battery. That causes unrecoverable damage and makes it unstable. Have a look at youtube (exploding LiPo battery) for reference.
> ...

Click to collapse



I think the fact that a proprietary USB cable exists but HP does not make it available means that HP doesn't want anyone messing with their tablet but them.

So disassembly...are you talking about the tablet, the dock or something else? If you're keen, go right ahead, but its a bit extreme for me. I think that cutting the DC side of the brick cable with the connector on it has merit. The standard USB cable has 4 cables; two for data and two for power. The x2 connector has 11 pins, and I'm itching to see how many individual cables are inside the sheath. I also doubt that the OEM would make one connector for charging, and another for USB connection. My guess is that the one connector design is capable of both functions. But then again, I could be completely wrong.

Either way, there is plenty of length to play with; so any fooling around is reversible (although maybe not aesthetically pleasing after re-connection).

As for your power issue...I've never experienced any issue related to battery or power. In fact, after owning a TF201, I find the battery longevity to be pretty good. I agree that running a Li battery empty is not a good idea...maybe you have a faulty unit? Might be worth swapping it...exploding batteries might ruin your day!


----------



## blender3d (Dec 30, 2013)

Agree... however. Since i own the Slatebook (it replaces my old tf700t) i never turned it off for more than just an hour :laugh:
I have also red alot about the devices apparently turning itself on in this thread.

Just resoldering the Power supply cable would be the most easy thing. But if you have a second look at the USB cable, posted on HP support thread.


> After searching for the part number, I found a picture of the x2 to USB cable in the wild, here. Its the German HP site. Its a dead end though.

Click to collapse



The proprietary connector on screen uses at least one pin more, than just the power cable, HP supplied (lower left corner are 3 instead of 2 pins).
That would make a hindsight of one pin... but where to place the other ones? And which comes along... many different OEMs use Jig Tags, "Magic batteries" and such stuff to access their low level OS layers. Just imagine, they are using something like a resistor. To make this cable actually work, you must get the values of the resistor and the pins on the connector. These 3 variables do like a couple of thousands of posibilities.

I will look for the Slatebook X2 G+ group i found one day. There was one talking about blind pins inside the Tab... possibly for console/low level access.


----------



## pharaohyami5000 (Jan 7, 2014)

Good day everyone.

I was wondering if there are any external Hard Drives that are usable with the Slatebook. Both reading the files and writing them. I have a Seagate external HD that I'm able to use the files contained, but I cannot add new files, programs or update old files (like word processor and such). Any information availabe are greatly appreciated.


----------



## blender3d (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi there.
Actually you may use any kind of external drive. No matter if it is a flash drive or hard disk. The only thing is the filesystem u used to format the drive. That was been discussed in this thread a couple of months ago. Because you may only read and cannot write, I guess you are using NTFS filesystem. There is no write access because of licensing issues with Microsoft (developer of NTFS). You may use FAT32 instead (not exFAT!). But FAT32 cannot handle files with more than 4gb size.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pharaohyami5000 (Jan 10, 2014)

I see. Since there's already files in the EXHD, the only way to save them is to transfer them to another EXHD, before I format it to FAT32. I think only laptops and computers can format the EXHD and not any android devices, correct?

About not being able to transfer 4GB+ files, does that include batches? Like a foldier containing a lot of files (video files, etc.)?


----------



## blender3d (Jan 11, 2014)

Nope... folder size doesn't count at all. Just a single file can't be bigger than 4gb. Actually it would be possible to format an external drive with android since it contains a Linux kernel. I am just not sure if the slatebook can format a drive via GUI. Better take some other computer.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## bobiscool07 (Jan 13, 2014)

How hot does your tablet get? I use my for 30min playing Dead Trigger 2 on Highest settings, and it over heats like crazy. It doesn't get warm, like I'd expect a device to with gaming, but it gets hot. To the point that its dangerous to touch, or hold for to long. Its not only that game, but even flash player, and some lower requirement applications. So my question is, does your model also heat up excessively like mine?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## blender3d (Jan 14, 2014)

Not at all... I played many games. As well s dead trigger II. But it didn't heat up, more than warm. Which is no fixed value though xD I just didn't think of it being hot. However the Slatebooks must have some unstable bloat ware in background. In my case that leads to occasionally turning itself on, even if i powered it off. That might be a reason for turning hot. If a wipe won't help you, return it immediately. Then the cooling components are badly applied (silver cream or pipes or something)

Sent from my GT-N7100 using xda app-developers app


----------



## pharaohyami5000 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hmm. Strange device this is.

Has anyone using the Slatebook over time experience cap lock texts?

When I do some word processing, it sometimes auto cap lock itself. Seems that while holding "cap lock", it breaks away from being cap locked.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Jan 15, 2014)

pharaohyami5000 said:


> Hmm. Strange device this is.
> 
> Has anyone using the Slatebook over time experience cap lock texts?
> 
> When I do some word processing, it sometimes auto cap lock itself. Seems that while holding "cap lock", it breaks away from being cap locked.

Click to collapse



Yeah, I experienced this but only when I had a custom software keyboard. Seems like the Caps lock and shift triggers of the hardware keyboard work with what custom keyboard you have active. Same goes for having auto correct enabled with a software keyboard that shows up for the hardware keyboard. I've never had that problem with having the default software keyboard and hardware keyboard. That's my assumption based on my experience. That could be the case.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-T989 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## bangkokhound (Jan 16, 2014)

bobiscool07 said:


> Same goes for having auto correct enabled with a software keyboard that shows up for the hardware keyboard. I've never had that problem with having the default software keyboard and hardware keyboard. T

Click to collapse



This was driving me crazy.  But I found Swype doesn't do it, but Swype is for some reason incompatible with this tablet.  The beta version works though as does a sideloaded apk.


----------



## pharaohyami5000 (Jan 17, 2014)

Is there a way to attach document files for gmail or outlook? I don't understand why they would fail to attach


----------



## McPolo (Jan 17, 2014)

pharaohyami5000 said:


> Is there a way to attach document files for gmail or outlook? I don't understand why they would fail to attach

Click to collapse



how about you open that file you want to share, and via that app you share it with gmail? don't know how to do it from gmail itself.


----------



## samsonslatebook (Jan 19, 2014)

Support the request to a Slatebook x2 forum.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=49573533


*** New Device Forum Requests ***

+1 for HP Slatebook x2 . We need root solutions <br />
<br />
Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk

Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GrievousMcG (Jan 19, 2014)

samsonslatebook said:


> *** New Device Forum Requests ***
> 
> +1 for HP Slatebook x2 . We need root solution.

Click to collapse



Thanks mate, I've just posted my support.


----------



## samsonslatebook (Jan 20, 2014)

http://h30478.www3.hp.com/t5/image/...167D5A1E61/image-size/original?v=mpbl-1&px=-1.

Still no where to buy this? Hp customers service is wordless when i ask my cable..

Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## djashjones (Jan 20, 2014)

i doubt if there will be a xda section for this due to only a few of us owning one and also the lack of decent accessories for this device.

as for the cable as least we know which pins to use. we just need the pinout of that connector and a source to buy them and we can make our own 

btw, i love slatebook regardless of the bad reviews it suits my needs down to a T.


----------



## samsonslatebook (Jan 20, 2014)

djashjones said:


> i doubt if there will be a xda section for this due to only a few of us owning one and also the lack of decent accessories for this device.
> 
> as for the cable as least we know which pins to use. we just need the pinout of that connector and a source to buy them and we can make our own
> 
> btw, i love slatebook regardless of the bad reviews it suits my needs down to a T.

Click to collapse



Could it be possible to buy an official charger, cut the proprietary part and link it to a basic usb cable? I'm really considering this option. Android without root is like sex with condom.


Also, is there anyway to root with a microsd card?
Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## djashjones (Jan 21, 2014)

samsonslatebook said:


> Could it be possible to buy an official charger, cut the proprietary part and link it to a basic usb cable? I'm really considering this option. Android without root is like sex with condom.
> 
> 
> Also, is there anyway to root with a microsd card?
> Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



lol :laugh:

i doubt it very much. The pins installed on the psu are for power only.

I did a search on the usb cable using the part number. it looks like hp is asking £40 for the lead


----------



## samsonslatebook (Jan 21, 2014)

djashjones said:


> lol :laugh:
> 
> i doubt it very much. The pins installed on the psu are for power only.
> 
> I did a search on the usb cable using the part number. it looks like hp is asking £40 for the lead

Click to collapse



Yeah i found the cable but 50$ minimum.
So there is only Microsd card or Framaroot apk to give us root.. But i dont have any knowledge on exploits.

Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## djashjones (Jan 21, 2014)

samsonslatebook said:


> Yeah i found the cable but 50$ minimum.
> So there is only Microsd card or Framaroot apk to give us root.. But i dont have any knowledge on exploits.
> 
> Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I dont think so. Ive never seen anyone root a device without a cable being used.


----------



## samsonslatebook (Jan 21, 2014)

So..it's dead?

Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## djashjones (Jan 21, 2014)

for the time being until some clever sod discovers a solution. So dont give up hope!


----------



## samsonslatebook (Jan 21, 2014)

The device got  out more than 6 months from  now. I dont think im gonna keep my slatebook if rooting it is impossible.

Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## waynekirby (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi guys I bought a Slatebook X2 32GB and I'm due to receive it tomorrow or Thursday, I have downloaded the 4.3 exe from their site. I've etracted the update zip, added the su bin and su apk, added the permissions to the updater script and rezipped it. I have no idea whether it will work until the unit arrives... I don't want to get peoples hopes up but if the update flashes and doesn't fail (hopefully) there is a chance of root. If anyone would like to try it now I could upload it for testing? But I won't be held responsible for bricking devices. 

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using Tapatalk


----------



## bobiscool07 (Jan 21, 2014)

waynekirby said:


> Hi guys I bought a Slatebook X2 32GB and I'm due to receive it tomorrow or Thursday, I have downloaded the 4.3 exe from their site. I've etracted the update zip, added the su bin and su apk, added the permissions to the updater script and rezipped it. I have no idea whether it will work until the unit arrives... I don't want to get peoples hopes up but if the update flashes and doesn't fail (hopefully) there is a chance of root. If anyone would like to try it now I could upload it for testing? But I won't be held responsible for bricking devices.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Arc S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Good luck man. Its an awsome tablet, really. The picture shows it all. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## samsonslatebook (Jan 21, 2014)

bobiscool07 said:


> Good luck man. Its an awsome tablet, really. The picture shows it all.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Lol i got this graphic error 3 times in 6 months. I think it's caused by non-optimised games or gpu temperature. 

Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk

---------- Post added at 12:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:18 AM ----------




waynekirby said:


> Hi guys I bought a Slatebook X2 32GB and I'm due to receive it tomorrow or Thursday, I have downloaded the 4.3 exe from their site. I've etracted the update zip, added the su bin and su apk, added the permissions to the updater script and rezipped it. I have no idea whether it will work until the unit arrives... I don't want to get peoples hopes up but if the update flashes and doesn't fail (hopefully) there is a chance of root. If anyone would like to try it now I could upload it for testing? But I won't be held responsible for bricking devices.
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Arc S using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



The problem is that you need hp signature to apply update.zip from sd card. Can you please keep us informed ?

Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samnahata (Jan 21, 2014)

It sure is an awesome tablet! Enjoy! :good:


----------



## waynekirby (Jan 21, 2014)

I will and thank you 

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using Tapatalk


----------



## samsonslatebook (Jan 21, 2014)

I think other devs didn't get succes geting HP's signature. I don't have any knowledge about that. But the only thing that HP is giving is rom updates. No informations about kernel. 

Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## djashjones (Jan 22, 2014)

bobiscool07 said:


> Good luck man. Its an awsome tablet, really. The picture shows it all.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



well my fingers are crossed are crossed as well as my nuts. lets see....


----------



## bobiscool07 (Jan 22, 2014)

samsonslatebook said:


> Lol i got this graphic error 3 times in 6 months. I think it's caused by non-optimised games or gpu temperature.

Click to collapse



It gets worse, and happens on any application. I've sent it in for repairs twice now, and the problem is just escalading. You should contact HP support if you're getting the same problem.


Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## samsonslatebook (Jan 22, 2014)

bobiscool07 said:


> It gets worse, and happens on any application. I've sent it in for repairs twice now, and the problem is just escalading. You should contact HP support if you're getting the same problem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



How long did it take for HP to send the tablet back after you send it to them?

Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bobiscool07 (Jan 22, 2014)

samsonslatebook said:


> How long did it take for HP to send the tablet back after you send it to them?
> 
> Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It depends on your location. I'm in ontario, near there Canadian location, so they say it takes 4 days to repair, and then they send it back on over night shipping. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## scanline (Jan 23, 2014)

I have had my tablet freeze on 2 games deer hunter 2014 and RoboCop both made the tablet  screen all static and lock the tablet up both games made by glu  mobile


----------



## bobiscool07 (Jan 24, 2014)

scanline said:


> I have had my tablet freeze on 2 games deer hunter 2014 and RoboCop both made the tablet  screen all static and lock the tablet up both games made by glu  mobile

Click to collapse



The touch screen wwill also stop responding after that happens enough times. I used my tablet excessivly. It was my main laptop replacement. These problems just escalde. I would suggest contacting HP. No use is trying to make a broken tablet last. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## samsonslatebook (Jan 26, 2014)

What isthe first thing you guys are going to do when this device will be rooted?

Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bobiscool07 (Jan 26, 2014)

samsonslatebook said:


> What isthe first thing you guys are going to do when this device will be rooted?
> 
> Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Use a controler app to send touch inputs from my MOGA pro controler. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## blender3d (Jan 27, 2014)

I'll use my sixaxis controller app and use it as linux computer, connected to hdmi TV. Still the HDMI port seems to be pretty buggy. Hope, as soon there is access to /system, we may aquire some stability and performance fixes.


----------



## djashjones (Jan 27, 2014)

freeze aload of bloatware and install an ad blocker


----------



## samsonslatebook (Jan 27, 2014)

djashjones said:


> freeze aload of bloatware and install an ad blocker

Click to collapse



You already can instal adblock plus and configure the wifi proxy as local host on port 2020 .

I personnaly will install a Startup manager to kill all this battery drainers apps. And then add a nice and light theme.

Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GrievousMcG (Jan 29, 2014)

samsonslatebook said:


> What isthe first thing you guys are going to do when this device will be rooted?

Click to collapse



Geez, when I read this, I got a little excited and thought that someone has managed to root the device...


----------



## samsonslatebook (Jan 30, 2014)

GrievousMcG said:


> Geez, when I read this, I got a little excited and thought that someone has managed to root the device...

Click to collapse



Still nothing... I don't know if it will be possible one day because there is no data cable..

Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Marcos de Castro (Jan 31, 2014)

Had someone even tried a USB-A to USB-A cable to try to root it, or at least connect it to the PC?

Does the device support USB sticks and mouses?


----------



## samsonslatebook (Jan 31, 2014)

Marcos de Castro said:


> Had someone even tried a USB-A to USB-A cable to try to root it, or at least connect it to the PC?
> 
> Does the device support USB sticks and mouses?

Click to collapse



Not working with male male. But usb sticks and mouse are working.

Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mp035 (Jan 31, 2014)

*Keep me updated*



samsonslatebook said:


> Still no where to buy this? Hp customers service is wordless when i ask my cable..
> 
> Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Please keep trying, I would be willing to pay big $ for this cable as it is the one and only flaw with this tablet.

Also, I have tried male-male USB, and can confirm that it does not work.


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## blender3d (Jan 31, 2014)

I am still waiting for my 3d printer, which ships from Washington to Vienna Austria. Once it arraives, ill try to design, print and solder the proprietary connector myself. With that i should get to the ability, to figure out, if it is possible this way. Theres no other hope i have anymore. Even though there should be some kind of exploid for Tegra 4, which is made for Shield.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## Daifex (Jan 31, 2014)

blender3d said:


> I am still waiting for my 3d printer, which ships from Washington to Vienna Austria. Once it arraives, ill try to design, print and solder the proprietary connector myself. With that i should get to the ability, to figure out, if it is possible this way. Theres no other hope i have anymore. Even though there should be some kind of exploid for Tegra 4, which is made for Shield.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



I think the HP Envy X2 has the same plug, but i dont know if there is a usb cable available using Envy as the reference.
Greetings.


----------



## samsonslatebook (Feb 1, 2014)

Daifex said:


> I think the HP Envy X2 has the same plug, but i dont know if there is a usb cable available using Envy as the reference.
> Greetings.

Click to collapse



No usb cable for envy x2 either.

February 2014, no cable, no root, no kitkat but wait...i still got a rope and a chair!

Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## aznmode (Feb 1, 2014)

samsonslatebook said:


> No usb cable for envy x2 either.
> 
> February 2014, no cable, no root, no kitkat but wait...i still got a rope and a chair!
> 
> Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Don't do it man.   It's not worth it.   ?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## mull54 (Feb 2, 2014)

I was playing Dead Trigger 2. And suddenly the screen frezees and there was lines all over the screen. And there was also a weird sound coming from the tablet. 

Anybody had the same issue or should i return it?


----------



## blender3d (Feb 3, 2014)

Last week i encountered the same problem a couple of times, when playing Call of Duty. I think with 4.3 they screwed up the Tegra drivers. Will try to downgrade by today with one of their recent update.zip files. Oh dear, please dont lead into a bootloop!

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## bobiscool07 (Feb 3, 2014)

mull54 said:


> I was playing Dead Trigger 2. And suddenly the screen frezees and there was lines all over the screen. And there was also a weird sound coming from the tablet.
> 
> Anybody had the same issue or should i return it?

Click to collapse






blender3d said:


> Last week i encountered the same problem a couple of times, when playing Call of Duty. I think with 4.3 they screwed up the Tegra drivers. Will try to downgrade by today with one of their recent update.zip files. Oh dear, please dont lead into a bootloop!
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



These are the same.issues I mentioned eariler. Just for your information, this happed prior to the update. Since the start actually. Ypu need to call into HP, and report it. They have to fix the tablet, or replace it. I had this problem, and sent it in for repair twice, with still no fix. I'm waiting for a third repair now. This is a hardware problem.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## samsonslatebook (Feb 6, 2014)

I got news!!

I called hp french support for slatebook x2. The technician told me that the green line is a problem that a lot of people are experiencing. So because of this problem hp send me a brand new tablet smelling factory. 
I also asked him about the usb cable. He told me that every user who haven t receive the cable MUST ask for a hp technician to received it via mail delivery within a week.

So you should all get your serial number and call hp support line for slatebook 10. And asked for a technician because your tablet have green line when you play video game ( not youtube videos because in that case they will repair your tablet by updating flash) and then ask for your cable wich was missing. 

I will post photos of the cable with my nickname as soon as i received it. 

THE ROOT TIME IS COMING 

Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bobiscool07 (Feb 6, 2014)

samsonslatebook said:


> I got news!!
> 
> I called hp french support for slatebook x2. The technician told me that the green line is a problem that a lot of people are experiencing. So because of this problem hp send me a brand new tablet smelling factory.
> I also asked him about the usb cable. He told me that every user who haven t receive the cable MUST ask for a hp technician to received it via mail delivery within a week.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah, I can confirm this. I was set to recieve repairs on my current tablet, but then was called up again. This time they said they would simply repace the tablet instead. The new tablet is on its way. 

I hope anyone who is experiancing this issues calls in and get it replaced. I've used this tablet a lot, and all I can say is that the problem gets worse, never better. Get your tablet replaced. 

I'm not sure about the USB cable, because it is not listed under the things that are included. So whywould they send something that's not included?

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## samsonslatebook (Feb 6, 2014)

bobiscool07 said:


> Yeah, I can confirm this. I was set to recieve repairs on my current tablet, but then was called up again. This time they said they would simply repace the tablet instead. The new tablet is on its way.
> 
> I hope anyone who is experiancing this issues calls in and get it replaced. I've used this tablet a lot, and all I can say is that the problem gets worse, never better. Get your tablet replaced.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The technician said that people who bought the tablet on hp store / fnac / carrefour received the tablet with the usb cable, on the other hand the tech guy didn't say clear informations about why people  who bought it somewhere else didn't received it. If i don't receive the cable next week i will obviously call them again because my usb cable demand is written in their support files. 

Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## kadett-k2 (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi,

I installed apex launcher but how can I create folders in app drawer? There is missing menu button.Thanks a lot


----------



## mr.fast (Feb 8, 2014)

samsonslatebook said:


> The technician said that people who bought the tablet on hp store / fnac / carrefour received the tablet with the usb cable, on the other hand the tech guy didn't say clear informations about why people  who bought it somewhere else didn't received it. If i don't receive the cable next week i will obviously call them again because my usb cable demand is written in their support files.
> 
> Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



It doesn't sound correct


----------



## Daifex (Feb 9, 2014)

samsonslatebook said:


> The technician said that people who bought the tablet on hp store / fnac / carrefour received the tablet with the usb cable, on the other hand the tech guy didn't say clear informations about why people  who bought it somewhere else didn't received it. If i don't receive the cable next week i will obviously call them again because my usb cable demand is written in their support files.

Click to collapse



I think technician said not a truth, because I bought the tablet on HP store and no cable came with it. And more, no person has confirmed having got the cable.


----------



## samsonslatebook (Feb 9, 2014)

Daifex said:


> I think technician said not a truth, because I bought the tablet on HP store and no cable came with it. And more, no person has confirmed having got the cable.

Click to collapse



I don't know if he said the truth but the cable does exist. Go back at page 35 less or more, in this thread. Someone received it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GrievousMcG (Feb 9, 2014)

samsonslatebook said:


> I don't know if he said the truth but the cable does exist.
> Envoyé de mon HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Any update on when you are going to receive your cable yet?


----------



## samsonslatebook (Feb 9, 2014)

GrievousMcG said:


> Any update on when you are going to receive your cable yet?

Click to collapse



I should got it this week. I'm going to wait untill Wednesday before i call them back.

Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## samsonslatebook (Feb 10, 2014)

It's a dead end. Support service cancelled my cable demand. I dont know how we could root this tablet ! Is HP allowed to do this? I'm starting to think that the leaked picture of the cable is a fake or someone from hp did it to troll us.

Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bobiscool07 (Feb 11, 2014)

Okay, so I will be reciving my new tablet soon. i went through the hardware, copared to what HP has posted on their site.  And as i had mentioned eariler, this screen issues was related to hardware. Two things will be changed in this new model. 1 - 2gb DDR3 RAM replaced with 2gb DDR3L RAM (Which is lower power consumption, and less heat producing.) and 2 -, the display will be similar, but swaped out for an anti-glair one. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## samsonslatebook (Feb 11, 2014)

bobiscool07 said:


> Okay, so I will be reciving my new tablet soon. i went through the hardware, copared to what HP has posted on their site.  And as i had mentioned eariler, this screen issues was related to hardware. Two things will be changed in this new model. 1 - 2gb DDR3 RAM replaced with 2gb DDR3L RAM (Which is lower power consumption, and less heat producing.) and 2 -, the display will be similar, but swaped out for an anti-glair one.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



Could you link what hp posted please? Does it mean we can all replace our tablet with this new one?

Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## bobiscool07 (Feb 11, 2014)

samsonslatebook said:


> Could you link what hp posted please? Does it mean we can all replace our tablet with this new one?
> 
> Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



No, this repacement is because I've had it sent for repairs several times, only for it to not be fixed (several months of going back and forth). Now they are giving me a replacement tablet, which they gave its specs for in an email to me. I just looked at the specs listend on HP's site for the Slatebook x2, and the onces in the email. Those were the differences I found. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## samsonslatebook (Feb 11, 2014)

I switched to Asus tf701t. Good luck guys.

Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## aznmode (Feb 11, 2014)

samsonslatebook said:


> I switched to Asus tf701t. Good luck guys.
> 
> Envoyé de mon C5303 en utilisant Tapatalk

Click to collapse



I did the same then to note 10.1.  No matter how much I loved the Slatebook, I couldn't stand not being able to back up or restore stuff to it.  I can imagine when I upgrade to another device and I then would want to restore my HP stuff to my new tablet.  I'll be SOL and will have to start over again with the new one.  I can't risk it.  

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## bobiscool07 (Feb 11, 2014)

aznmode said:


> I did the same then to note 10.1.  No matter how much I loved the Slatebook, I couldn't stand not being able to back up or restore stuff to it.  I can imagine when I upgrade to another device and I then would want to restore my HP stuff to my new tablet.  I'll be SOL and will have to start over again with the new one.  I can't risk it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Lucky you. I wanted to return it, but I was past the 30 days mark. The New note pro 12.2 looks amazing. Unfortunatly i'm stuck with the slatebook x2. Hopfully these small changes will emlimitate the hardware flaws. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GrievousMcG (Feb 12, 2014)

bobiscool07 said:


> Two things will be changed in this new model. 1 - 2gb DDR3 RAM replaced with 2gb DDR3L RAM (Which is lower power consumption, and less heat producing.) and 2 -, the display will be similar, but swaped out for an anti-glair one.

Click to collapse



I'll be interested to read what you think of your replacement.

To those guys who have ditched their Slatebook - sorry to see you go and thanks for your contribution. A couple of you have been instrumental on keeping this thread going but I understand that you like to have the freedom of tinkering with your devices. Such a pity that HP released this tablet without giving us the ability to root it as it does have a lot of potential for developers to play with it.

I guess all we can hope for now is HP to upgrade it to 4.4.2.

Moving on, I notice that HP in Australia has dropped the price of the 16GB Slatebook to $399 with free delivery (within the country I presume). I wonder if the Slatebook in other countries had the price reduced too?


----------



## bobiscool07 (Feb 25, 2014)

This is the replacement tablet (image). The new screen certainly makes the colours pop, and have less of a washed up look. Both screens are on max brightness. 
The new RAM doesn't change much. Mostly the same performance and battrey, and not a noticable amout of heat reduction.
Antutu benchmark on the old.one, after factory reset came upto 28 600 roughly. After installing all my apps on the new one, the benchmark came to 30 600 aprx. 
On a side note, the tablet looks the same, cm for cm. However, I'm not sure if this is just because the tablet is new, but the built quality is better - it feels a lot more solid than the old tablet. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## djashjones (Feb 28, 2014)

i just placed an order for the dell venue pro 11. They are doing upto £200 trade ins.

This will be my last HP device. They never care/listen to their customers.

does anyone what to buy a 2 month old slatebook cheap?


----------



## GrievousMcG (Mar 1, 2014)

bobiscool07 said:


> The new RAM doesn't change much. Mostly the same performance and battrey, and not a noticable amout of heat reduction.
> Antutu benchmark on the old.one, after factory reset came upto 28 600 roughly. After installing all my apps on the new one, the benchmark came to 30 600 aprx.

Click to collapse



Thanks for letting us know. Good to know that that the new RAM has increased the Antutu benchmark just a bit. Just hope it doesn't have a negative impact on the battery life.


----------



## mp035 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Debug Cble*



djashjones said:


> i doubt if there will be a xda section for this due to only a few of us owning one and also the lack of decent accessories for this device.
> 
> as for the cable as least we know which pins to use. we just need the pinout of that connector and a source to buy them and we can make our own
> 
> btw, i love slatebook regardless of the bad reviews it suits my needs down to a T.

Click to collapse



I ordered a cable from HP, it is part number 728141-001 and is referred to as a "SPS-MICRO USB TO USB CABLE" which is kind of confusing because there is no micro-usb connector on it.  It was rather expensive ($AUD 50).


----------



## GrievousMcG (Mar 3, 2014)

mp035 said:


> I ordered a cable from HP, it is part number 728141-001 and is referred to as a "SPS-MICRO USB TO USB CABLE"

Click to collapse



As a fellow Aussie, I'm curious to know if that thing works? And $50 for a cable?? Does that includes delivery? Seriously a rip off. But if it works, I'll bite.

Huh...so what do you know. According to the HP website, the cable is design to work with our Slatebook: http://h20141.www2.hp.com/Hpparts/p...9D4927FEA8E785C9F12&SearchCriteria=728141-001.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Mar 3, 2014)

mp035 said:


> I ordered a cable from HP, it is part number 728141-001 and is referred to as a "SPS-MICRO USB TO USB CABLE" which is kind of confusing because there is no micro-usb connector on it.  It was rather expensive ($AUD 50).

Click to collapse



It says part unavaiable. Not sure if that is location based. Does not show up in Canada. Product is there, just not avaiable. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## GrievousMcG (Mar 3, 2014)

bobiscool07 said:


> It says part unavaiable. Not sure if that is location based.
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



It comes up on the Australian HP website. It just ask you to check for availability before you place the order.
I'll just try the chat line to see if it's available for delivery.  

EDIT: I've asked on live chat about availability and this is what they say:



> Unfortunately the part is in backorder, the estimated time of arrival is from 3 to 4 weeks. If you want to you can place the order now and contact us in 24 hours so we can place a ticket to the warehouse asking for an Estimated Time of Arrival, if the date provided is not good for you then you can cancel the order.

Click to collapse



Also made a comment about the price and this is their response:



> The price included the shipping too. And the part has 1 year of warranty, and we can assure you that these are genuine HP parts.

Click to collapse



Meh, still expensive but I'll wait and see if others has any success with the cable and rooting the Slatebook before taking the plunge.


----------



## mp035 (Mar 3, 2014)

*Limited Success*

UPDATE!!  THIS CABLE ALLOWS DEBUGGING  I had to add 0x03F0 to the adb_usb.ini file to get the device to be recognized by ADB.   I CAN DEBUG!!!!!!!!!   (I may be a little too excited.)

The cable allows me to use PTP and MTP when it is plugged directly into the tablet, but it does nothing when plugged into the base station with the tablet docked. USB debugging does not work.  The device is reported correctly by lsusb, and the notification area on the slatebook says "usb debugging enabled" when I connect it, but adb reports:


```
[email protected]:~/bin$ ./adb devices
List of devices attached 

[email protected]:~/bin$ ./adb usb
error: device not found
[email protected]:~/bin$
```


----------



## GrievousMcG (Mar 5, 2014)

mp035 said:


> UPDATE!!  THIS CABLE ALLOWS DEBUGGING  I had to add 0x03F0 to the adb_usb.ini file to get the device to be recognized by ADB.   I CAN DEBUG!!!!!!!!!   (I may be a little too excited.)

Click to collapse



Nice work, mate.
Please keep us updated with your progress.


----------



## blender3d (Mar 5, 2014)

That are great news!!! Is it possible for you, to measure the contacts and if there are resistors within the cable? Or may you resell it, once you are done with your usage?


----------



## groumfi (Mar 5, 2014)

mp035 said:


> UPDATE!!  THIS CABLE ALLOWS DEBUGGING  I had to add 0x03F0 to the adb_usb.ini file to get the device to be recognized by ADB.   I CAN DEBUG!!!!!!!!!   (I may be a little too excited.)

Click to collapse



Hum,
Same device as my Slate 8 Pro. Maybe you would have the opportunity to use the same method for rooting the device : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2573350


----------



## mp035 (Mar 8, 2014)

groumfi said:


> Hum,
> Same device as my Slate 8 Pro. Maybe you would have the opportunity to use the same method for rooting the device : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2573350

Click to collapse



I took a look at the process, unlocking the bootloader is easy on linux, but CWM for TF701T comes with a warning that it will not work with 4.3 so I am not game to try to install it.  Don't want to brick my new toy.


----------



## groumfi (Mar 8, 2014)

mp035 said:


> I took a look at the process, unlocking the bootloader is easy on linux, but CWM for TF701T comes with a warning that it will not work with 4.3 so I am not game to try to install it.  Don't want to brick my new toy.

Click to collapse



On the slate 8 pro I didn't install CWM, just boot on it : fastboot -i 0x03F0 boot recovery.img
Once booted in recovery, I selected "reboot" and then CWM noticed that device was not rooted and offer to drop su into /system. 
I'm not expert but this should not brick the device. Anyway, having also a slatebook X2, I will order the magic cable and give a try !
Keep you posted
--
S.


----------



## mp035 (Mar 9, 2014)

groumfi said:


> On the slate 8 pro I didn't install CWM, just boot on it : fastboot -i 0x03F0 boot recovery.img
> Once booted in recovery, I selected "reboot" and then CWM noticed that device was not rooted and offer to drop su into /system.
> I'm not expert but this should not brick the device. Anyway, having also a slatebook X2, I will order the magic cable and give a try !
> Keep you posted
> ...

Click to collapse



I gave it a shot.  It stalls at "Booting downloaded image".  I waited 5 minutes, and then long-pressed the power button to restart.


----------



## groumfi (Mar 10, 2014)

mp035 said:


> I gave it a shot.  It stalls at "Booting downloaded image".  I waited 5 minutes, and then long-pressed the power button to restart.

Click to collapse



Got the same issue on the Slate 8. I had to restart the operation few time before it worked. 
I ordered the cable (50 €) and should receive with 1-2 weeks. I will give a try as well
I'm pretty sure we're closed to have a rooted Slatebook x2 soon !


----------



## Nefalius (Mar 11, 2014)

--


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## GrievousMcG (Mar 11, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> Sorry, as i'm an Android device newbie, but is there also any hope in future, that the bootloader will be unlocked? It would be nice to run full-featured Linux distro on it, and maybe later port some BSD to it.

Click to collapse



Well, the two gentlemen above us hope to unlock the bootloader soon. But cable that was required to connect it to the computer was elusive for a while until mp035 managed to track it down on the HP website not that long ago. Now that we know the cable exist and where to find it, its just a matter of time before someone successfully root it.

If you are any good at rooting tablets, feel free to order the part from HP and give it a go. Mind you, its expensive for a cable.


----------



## Defreak (Mar 12, 2014)

Just got myself one, will evaluate and het back to ye! 

Sent from my ST18i using xda app-developers app


----------



## GrievousMcG (Mar 16, 2014)

Does anyone here have any troubles connecting their Slatebook with a bluetooth speaker? I'm trying to get it connect with the UE Boom so I can play music while I'm working but it won't pair. I've tried to pair this with a Jabra car speaker too but no deal. I'm having trouble connecting the Nexus 7 device with the above speakers too.

When you go to bluetooth in settings, it doesn't give you much options. It has no problems finding my phone and the phone doesn't have any problems finding the speakers!

Any advice is welcome.

EDIT: never mind, problem solved.


----------



## wkarlo (Mar 16, 2014)

Any news about root? Thinking of buying a cable, but without root possibility it is  too expensive and not so necessary.


----------



## groumfi (Mar 18, 2014)

I received my cable today and apply the root procedure I used for HP Slate 8 described here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2573350
Outcome: 
- adb list devices => successfully list the Slatebook x2
- adb reboot bootloader => works
- fastboot -i 0x03F0 oem unlock => unlocked
- fastboot -i 0x03F0 boot recovery.img => succesfully upload the CWM to the device but the tablet is stuck and displays "Booting downloaded image"
So, we have to find a CWM image that works for the Slatebook X2. The one I used is originally dedicated to Transformer 701 by Drgravy. It worked for HP Slate 8 but doesn't for our Slatebook x2

I will try various CWM and post results here


----------



## Popol640001 (Mar 18, 2014)

groumfi said:


> I received my cable today and apply the root procedure I used for HP Slate 8 described here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2573350
> Outcome:
> - adb list devices => successfully list the Slatebook x2
> - adb reboot bootloader => works
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you very much for your repport :good:

Hope that you will find a solution. Did you succeed in rooting the tablet or are you trying to install a custom rom ?

Best regards


----------



## groumfi (Mar 18, 2014)

*Rooted !*

Hi,
It's rooted !
After bootloader unlock I gave a try to Cydia Impactor (http://www.cydiaimpactor.com/) using only the # drop SuperSU su to /system/xbin/su option
su was successfully pushed to the device
I've to say that I'm in 4.2.2 stock rom (never ran any OTA update)
Somebody in 4.3 with the cable should now give a try : unlock bootloader and then run Cydia
Cheers
--
S.


----------



## kseise (Mar 18, 2014)

I am new to unlocking with adb, but I have a fully updated X2 and a cable.  I want to root this.  How exactly did you unlock the boot loader?  Was it just using the commands you listed?

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## groumfi (Mar 18, 2014)

*HP SlateBook x2 rooted*



kseise said:


> I am new to unlocking with adb, but I have a fully updated X2 and a cable.  I want to root this.  How exactly did you unlock the boot loader?  Was it just using the commands you listed?
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



So, seems that you're running 4.3 and have the cable...

I used the method which worked for my HP Slate 8 here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2573350

As a sum-up :


You have to have adb installed to your computer. This could be done by installing the full Android SDK or a light version from here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=42407269
Normally, the package should install the naked USB drivers. If this not the case have a look at http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2386956 and download the naked USB drivers
Into your home directory (ie: C:\Users\<Username> you should find a .android directory. Check the adb_usb.ini  file  within this directory and ensure that content is 0x03F0 
Then, enable USB debugging into the Developper options of Android parameters
Once done, connect to the PC with the dedicated cable, wait for a moment for adb drivers to install
Once installed, check that adb can detect the tablet with by entering adb devices at a command prompt on your PC
If it is detected, reboot in bootloader mode : adb reboot bootloader
Once in bootloader, unplug / plug again the tablet and wait for adb drivers to install. Then unlock the bootloader by issuing the following command at command prompt : fastboot -i 0x03F0 oem unlock. Warning this will reset your tablet and loose all your data
Once bootloader is unlocked, reboot your tablet and perform the initial android setup
Then, enable USB debugging again, download Cydia Impactor and give a try to the # drop SuperSU su to /system/xbin/su option. Some warning should be displayed on the tablet. Accept them

If Cydia Impactor doesn't report any error on your PC, tablet should be rooted. Quick way to test is to install "Super Utilisateur" or any SuperSU tool from the play store

Since mine is rooted, I've been able to install Trebuchet (the Cyanogenmod launcher) by a manual copy of Trebuchet.apk to /system/app 

Hope this helps, cheers
--
S.


----------



## Popol640001 (Mar 18, 2014)

groumfi said:


> Hi,
> It's rooted !
> After bootloader unlock I gave a try to Cydia Impactor (http://www.cydiaimpactor.com/) using only the # drop SuperSU su to /system/xbin/su option
> su was successfully pushed to the device
> ...

Click to collapse



Congratulations for the root Groumfi 

I'm planning to buy the HP cable, could you confirm that the reference is well 728141-001 ?

Could you please write a tutorial of all the rooting process ? It will be very usefull for all people (as me) that own the Slatebook X2 (you are too fast dude ! Big big thanks !). To my side, the tablet is on Android 4.3, so I will buy the cable and when I receive it I will give a try too 

Best regards !


----------



## groumfi (Mar 18, 2014)

Popol640001 said:


> Congratulations for the root Groumdi
> 
> I'm planning to buy the HP cable, could you confirm that the reference is well 728141-001 ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes, I confirm the reference

Regarding the procedure, little credit for me. See above some sum-up of what I did.


----------



## Popol640001 (Mar 18, 2014)

groumfi said:


> Yes, I confirm the reference
> 
> Regarding the procedure, little credit for me. See above some sum-up of what I did.

Click to collapse



Thank you so much 

I just ordered the cable, hope to receive it soon. I will post here when I will be able to try the rooting story !


----------



## aznmode (Mar 18, 2014)

Congrats guys.  I don't have the HP anymore but I'm glad it finally can be rooted.  HP shot themselves in the foot for not making the cable available sooner  as far as I'm concered.

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## kseise (Mar 18, 2014)

Thank you.  Step 8 was what I wasn't sure about.  I also have to back this up now.  I will post back with my progress.  Thank you for getting this rooted!  I am dying to mount my linux server over sshfs.  



Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## aznmode (Mar 18, 2014)

Can you guys try "Folder Mount" app to see if it can store game or app data to SD card

Sent from my SM-P600 using Tapatalk


----------



## mp035 (Mar 18, 2014)

groumfi said:


> So, seems that you're running 4.3 and have the cable...
> 
> I used the method which worked for my HP Slate 8 here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2573350
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Tried impactor on 4.3, no joy.


----------



## groumfi (Mar 19, 2014)

mp035 said:


> Tried impactor on 4.3, no joy.

Click to collapse



According to this thread http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Androi...roid-since-4-3-slatebook-x2-16gb/td-p/3426315 lots of 4.3 users complained about a sound issue with 4.3

And therefore, HP is still providing the latest 4.2.2 image here : http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-124649-1


----------



## Popol640001 (Mar 19, 2014)

groumfi said:


> According to this thread http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Androi...roid-since-4-3-slatebook-x2-16gb/td-p/3426315 lots of 4.3 users complained about a sound issue with 4.3
> 
> And therefore, HP is still providing the latest 4.2.2 image here : http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-124649-1

Click to collapse



Just downloading the 4.2.2 image from HP right now.

mp035, what is occuring when you try the method for the root on Android 4.3 system ?

Could you try another time to see if it works on 4.3. Or you have to reflash the Slatebook with 4.2.2 image and do again the operations (seems that a lot of users can't roll back to 4.2.2...).

Please let us know, best regards.


----------



## GrievousMcG (Mar 19, 2014)

kseise said:


> Thank you for getting this rooted!  I am dying to mount my linux server over sshfs.

Click to collapse



Hey mate, I'm interested to see how you go with this. I'm looking forward to your updates.

To *groumfi* - great work mate! :good:

It's a pity that this wasn't achieved sooner (no thanks to HP for being slow with the cable) as we would have few more people keeping their slatebook.

I've also spread the word to the HP forum as well in case there are others there who will be interest in this development.


----------



## scanline (Mar 19, 2014)

Just ordered the cable on amazon http://www.amazon.com/HP-728141-001-MICRO-USB-CABLE/dp/B00G2FSUOK kinda pricey 42 + 12 shipping but I really want root anyone have problems downgrading to 4.2.2


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## roustabout (Mar 19, 2014)

Those on the 4.3 release who want to root that release should take a look at what's available for the Asus TF 701 (which is where I got the CWM image that boots the Slate 8.)

the 701 has been updated to 4.3 and the 4.3 recovery and root methods are worth investigating.  

Also the folks on the Shield forum are very knowledgeable and I think the Tegra Note 7 has its own forum?  

just remember that you want fasboot boot until you are SURE that the image can successfully boot your device.

Fastboot flash writes the file to your device, so it's much riskier.


----------



## groumfi (Mar 20, 2014)

I already gave a try to the method used for the HP Slate 8 using the Asus TF701 image. No joy.
On SlateBook x2, image is downloaded but tablet get stuck after displaying "Booting image"
Fastboot doesn't write the image to the device when using only the boot option (ie : fastboot boot recovery.img). So no risk to brick the device


----------



## mp035 (Mar 20, 2014)

Popol640001 said:


> Just downloading the 4.2.2 image from HP right now.
> 
> mp035, what is occuring when you try the method for the root on Android 4.3 system ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The tablet is detected, the app scrolls through some codes, and then says "signature bugs unavailable".


----------



## groumfi (Mar 20, 2014)

mp035 said:


> The tablet is detected, the app scrolls through some codes, and then says "signature bugs unavailable".

Click to collapse



Yeah, actually, got the same error message when I tried it. Cydia is relying on some security flaw/bug of Android. Unfortunately, these have been fixed within 4.3


----------



## kseise (Mar 20, 2014)

*Can't find option to turn on debugging*

Argh!   I can't find the setting to turn on the debugging.  I have seen it in the past.  Does anyone know where it is?

---------- Post added at 09:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:15 AM ----------




kseise said:


> Argh!   I can't find the setting to turn on the debugging.  I have seen it in the past.  Does anyone know where it is?

Click to collapse



I found it.  You have to go to Settings> About Tablet> Build Number>  Tap that a bunch of times, and it will enable Developer Options.


----------



## kseise (Mar 20, 2014)

Not able to root 4.3 yet.  It looked like it worked, but it didn't take.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## groumfi (Mar 20, 2014)

Now that we have the cable and adb working, I will give a try to build CWM : http://xda-university.com/as-a-developer/porting-clockworkmod-recovery-to-a-new-device
I'm quite new at this stuff, so might take time...
Keep you posted


----------



## scanline (Mar 22, 2014)

just tried to downgrade 4.3 to  4.2 and it gives a error message so it looks like i wasted cash on a cable


----------



## carl_eric (Mar 22, 2014)

*Slatebook X2 ADB Debugging settings*

Greetings,
               I was trying to use the following link and instructions  http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2660208 to install the ADB drivers for the Slatebook x2, but it did not work, so i did my own investigation, and I found out, for my case, the following settings worked as a charm in android_winusb.inf :

; HP Slatebook x2
%SingleAdbInterface%        = USB_Install, USB\VID_03F0&PID_691D
%CompositeAdbInterface%     = USB_Install, USB\VID_03F0&PID_691D&MI_01
%CompositeAdbInterface%     = USB_Install, USB\VID_03F0&PID_691D&Rev_0232&MI_01

Hope this helps someone ...
Carl


----------



## Nefalius (Mar 24, 2014)

--


----------



## groumfi (Mar 24, 2014)

scanline said:


> just tried to downgrade 4.3 to  4.2 and it gives a error message so it looks like i wasted cash on a cable

Click to collapse



Hi, what was the error message ?
I'm asking because HP instruct 4.3 users who encounter sound problems to downgrade to 4.2.2. So it should be supported...


----------



## scanline (Mar 24, 2014)

groumfi said:


> Hi, what was the error message ?
> I'm asking because HP instruct 4.3 users who encounter sound problems to downgrade to 4.2.2. So it should be supported...

Click to collapse



 same exact error message you are gettingFinding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
Installing update...
assert failed: !less_than_int(1340712590, getprop("ro.build.date.utc"))
E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip


----------



## groumfi (Mar 25, 2014)

Hum,
Seems that the downgrade process doesn't work.
HP is aware and is working on it : http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Androi...10-x2-PC-downgrade-back-to-4-2-2/td-p/3680746
On my side, I'm still working on building a CWM but it's time consuming ...


----------



## scanline (Mar 25, 2014)

groumfi said:


> Hum,
> Seems that the downgrade process doesn't work.
> HP is aware and is working on it : http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Androi...10-x2-PC-downgrade-back-to-4-2-2/td-p/3680746
> On my side, I'm still working on building a CWM but it's time consuming ...

Click to collapse



 unfotunatly HP is slow to fix anything just driving me nuts buying the cable then finding out 4.3 can't be rooted yet


----------



## Popol640001 (Mar 25, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> I congratulate us with root
> 
> However, i'm not a Slatebook owner. But i'm going to buy it and a cable when Android 4.3 root will be achieved. I'm not risking right now, as i may get Slatebook with 4.3 onboard (thought i doubt). And having possibility neither to downgrade to 4.2 nor root 4.3 means a not so good bargain
> 
> P.S.: Is it possible to boot a custom image from SD card and not an internal memory?

Click to collapse



Hello,

I think if you buy the Slatebook you will have Android 4.2 onboard. I don't really see HP wasting time to flash all their tablets with 4.3. The 4.3 update has to be "manually" installed, I mean that you have to download it and then, install it. I bought my Slatebook 32Go just one month ago and the system was 4.2.2.

So if you buy the cable too, no reason that you can't root the Slatebook 

Unfortunaly I made the error of upgrading on 4.3 so it will be difficult to root now by my side... My cable is ordered and may arrive the next week... wait & see !

Best regards to all


----------



## Nefalius (Mar 27, 2014)

--


----------



## tminus3 (Mar 28, 2014)

Did a search, but coundn't find any simimular posts, so I wonder if anyone else has touchscreen sensitivity issues? I received an(refurbished) Slatebook x2 yesterday. I bought it as a replacement for my aging rockchip rk3066 tablet, which has more and more trouble playing my favorite game; Real Racing 3. 

The slatebook handles the game in high detail with ease, but I'm getting screen input errors. The screen does occasionally not register my brake input on the bottom left hand side of the screen. Or it registers my braking action only briefly, resulting in a crash or off-track excursion every time.
I've lost a couple of very frustrating races since receiving the the tablet yesterday, and had to incur a few unneccesary  4+ hour repair sessions.

Anyone know of a fix for this? Otherwise I'm returning the slatebook, however much I like it's other features.

Ps, the problem occured on both 4.2.2. and 4.3 stock roms. There was an EC update I didn't install yet, but I'd like to find some info on what it does first, before installing that.


----------



## scanline (Mar 28, 2014)

tminus3 said:


> Did a search, but coundn't find any simimular posts, so I wonder if anyone else has touchscreen sensitivity issues? I received an(refurbished) Slatebook x2 yesterday. I bought it as a replacement for my aging rockchip rk3066 tablet, which has more and more trouble playing my favorite game; Real Racing 3.
> 
> The slatebook handles the game in high detail with ease, but I'm getting screen input errors. The screen does occasionally not register my brake input on the bottom left hand side of the screen. Or it registers my braking action only briefly, resulting in a crash or off-track excursion every time.
> I've lost a couple of very frustrating races since receiving the the tablet yesterday, and had to incur a few unneccesary  4+ hour repair sessions.
> ...

Click to collapse



 first thing I would do before returning is press volume rocker down while holding power the second the white HP logo shows let go of the buttons and you will get the boot menu try wiping the cache then reboot


----------



## tminus3 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for the tip scanline. I gave it a go, but made no improvement. 
It seems the problem occurs more frequently when the battery gets low, but have to do some more racing to make sure.

I've experimented a bit with hand placement, and it looks like the problem does not occur when I place my thumb on the very bottom of the screen.

*update*  still having issues,thumb placement does not help, neither does a fully charged battery. Looks like I might have to return the Slatebook


----------



## MADCastro (Mar 29, 2014)

I would like to make some questions to the rooted users (mainly) before buying it.

*Is it possible to change the screen resolution through the terminal (or at least use GLTools for the games)?
*Anyone tried to use FolderMount on it?
*Does it support USB Sticks, USB and Bluetooth Mouses, USB 3G Modems, USB HUBs, HP USB Printers, USB Ethernet Adapters and Bluetooth Joypads?
*Am i able to use the tablet in a 1080p HDMI TV?
*Am i able to use tablet stylus on it?
*Is the screen resolution good for reading or writing office documents?
*Is the game performance good at the 1200p native resolution?
*Has anyone used a 128GB SD Card on the dock and a 64GB MicroSD Card on the tablet? I want to let the Dock SD Card for media and the Tablet MicroSD card for games.
*Is there some way i can have multiuser?
*Is there some way to downgrade Android versions?


Sent from my TB7070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## ericritou (Apr 2, 2014)

Would you mind providing a  link for the cable please,  need to root my HP Slatebook x2.  Thanks. 



groumfi said:


> I received my cable today and apply the root procedure I used for HP Slate 8 described here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2573350
> Outcome:
> - adb list devices => successfully list the Slatebook x2
> - adb reboot bootloader => works
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Popol640001 (Apr 2, 2014)

groumfi said:


> Hum,
> Seems that the downgrade process doesn't work.
> HP is aware and is working on it : http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Androi...10-x2-PC-downgrade-back-to-4-2-2/td-p/3680746
> On my side, I'm still working on building a CWM but it's time consuming ...

Click to collapse



Hello Groumfi,

Did you manage to build a CWM by now ?

I just received my cable today. My problem is that I have done the upgrade to Android 4.3, so I'm afraid about bricking the tablet by trying the root method you posted :silly:

Hope to read news from you, best regards dude !

P.S.: I've tested a XDHC 64Go card on the tablet and it isn't recognized, but I think it could result from the format of the card. And here, USB mouse and wireless mouse just work great with the tablet.


----------



## groumfi (Apr 2, 2014)

Popol640001 said:


> Hello Groumfi,
> 
> Did you manage to build a CWM by now ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Working on it. I had to setup a linux box, download librairies,, Android sources, etc... I tried a first build couple of days ago but I've issues with the BoardConfig.mk file...


----------



## ianzappaian (Apr 2, 2014)

*Root slatebook x2*

Waiting for my cable has anyone tried kingo android root the reviews are good


----------



## GrievousMcG (Apr 2, 2014)

ericritou said:


> Would you mind providing a  link for the cable please,  need to root my HP Slatebook x2.  Thanks.

Click to collapse



Here's a link: http://h20141.www2.hp.com/Hpparts/S...700B5&SearchIn=PartNumber&SearchPN=728141-001

Depends on what country you're in. Just google HP Parts and in the "find your part" bit enter this part number: 728141-001.


----------



## Popol640001 (Apr 2, 2014)

ianzappaian said:


> Waiting for my cable has anyone tried kingo android root the reviews are good

Click to collapse



Hello,

If you go to the supported devices on the Kingo website, no HP device listed... so... don't know if it could root the tablet... (I just have sent a message to Kingo staff to know if the HP tablet could be rooted, so... just waiting...).

In France, I find my cable at this website (but delay, about 15 days and 66€) :

http://www.pop-informatique.com/

Best regards

---------- Post added at 05:33 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:29 PM ----------




groumfi said:


> Working on it. I had to setup a linux box, download librairies,, Android sources, etc... I tried a first build couple of days ago but I've issues with the BoardConfig.mk file...

Click to collapse



, dear Groumfi, I'm not so good as you 

Just hope you will find a way with your search !

With a CWM, if you manage to create one, do you think it would be possible to root the Slatebook which is on Android 4.3 ? (sorry for my noob question ! lol).

Best regards and I'm still following this thread with big interest :good:


----------



## groumfi (Apr 2, 2014)

Popol640001 said:


> Hello,
> 
> If you go to the supported devices on the Kingo website, no HP device listed... so... don't know if it could root the tablet... (I just have sent a message to Kingo staff to know if the HP tablet could be rooted, so... just waiting...).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi,
If your located close to St Ouen (93) you can order it on http://fr.eetgroup.com/ (official HP spare suppliers) for less than 50 € and pick-up the cable into their office to save shipping costs. That's what I did and got it within 10 days.
Cheers

---------- Post added at 07:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:32 PM ----------




Popol640001 said:


> With a CWM, if you manage to create one, do you think it would be possible to root the Slatebook which is on Android 4.3 ? (sorry for my noob question ! lol).

Click to collapse



Yes, that's my aim. Build a CWM which will run on 4.2 and 4.3 and allow to install su and busybox


----------



## ianzappaian (Apr 3, 2014)

4.4.3 kitkat is the latest i would love to have the lastest


----------



## MADCastro (Apr 3, 2014)

Popol640001 said:


> Hello Groumfi,
> 
> Did you manage to build a CWM by now ?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Sent from my TB7070 using xda app-developers app

Too bad that 64GB Cards doesn't work. Maybe you should format it on Linux with exFAT?


----------



## Popol640001 (Apr 3, 2014)

MADCastro said:


> Sent from my TB7070 using xda app-developers app
> 
> Too bad that 64GB Cards doesn't work. Maybe you should format it on Linux with exFAT?

Click to collapse



Yes, I think the card formated with exFAT should be recognized by the tablet. By the way, this XDHC card is now on my digital camera who accepts it without problem. Now I've a 32Gb card on the dock and it works properly.


----------



## Daifex (Apr 3, 2014)

*64GB working card*

Hello!
on my slatebook 10 X2 with android 4.3 I have a Sandisk Ultra 64GB micro SDXC card recogniced and working OK for months 
Format: exFAT, cluster 128KB.
Greets.


----------



## MADCastro (Apr 3, 2014)

Daifex said:


> Hello!
> on my slatebook 10 X2 with android 4.3 I have a Sandisk Ultra 64GB micro SDXC card recogniced and working OK for months
> Format: exFAT, cluster 128KB.
> Greets.

Click to collapse



Nice!!! Now i want to know if i'm able to use a 128GB SD Card on the dock, so i can use for media, basic backups and documents.


----------



## Popol640001 (Apr 4, 2014)

MADCastro said:


> Nice!!! Now i want to know if i'm able to use a 128GB SD Card on the dock, so i can use for media, basic backups and documents.

Click to collapse



No doubt the 128Gb card will pass if the 64Gb does, just have to format it in the good format before.


----------



## groumfi (Apr 5, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## groumfi (Apr 5, 2014)

*Bootable CWM !*

Hi there,

I've been able to build a bootable CWM which didn't brick my device.
It is not 100% functional mainly due to wrong partition table (can't see neither internal nor external sdcards) but I should fix it shortly. However it is usable to flash thru sideload. 

So, dear 4.3 users, if you want to achieve root (assuming you've already unlocked bootloader):


Download recovery_maya-0.1.img and UPDATE-SuperSU-v1.94.zip from this post
Ensure USB debugging is on and connect the tablet
Reboot to bootloader: *adb reboot bootloader*
Boot downloaded recovery: *fastboot -i 0x03F0 boot recovery_maya-0.1.img*
Wait a couple of seconds for CWM to start on the tablet
On the tablet, select *Install zip* and then *Install zip from sideload*
Once sideload is ready, install UPDATE-SuperSU-v1.94.zip: *adb sideload UPDATE-SuperSU-v1.94.zip*
Wait for install to finish, reboot and enjoy

Notice : 


I have updated my device to 4.3 to ensure this is working properly. For those who still have 4.2.2, this method will also work as developper Chainfire has implemented 4.3 and olders in SuperSU zip
*DO NOT FLASH this version of CWM. I've not tested flashing and it might brick your device*


----------



## GrievousMcG (Apr 5, 2014)

groumfi said:


> Meantime, for those 4.3 users who can't wait :

Click to collapse



I haven't got a cable yet to root my tablet but you have my thanks for all of your hard work in making this tablet more exciting again.


----------



## conan1600 (Apr 5, 2014)

groumfi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've been able to build a bootable CWM which didn't brick my device.
> It is not 100% functional mainly due to wrong partition table (can't see neither internal nor external sdcards) but I should fix it shortly. However it is usable to flash thru sideload.
> ...

Click to collapse



This is great news. I have a reason to buy the cable. Thanks so much. Wonder why we dont have a xda section yet?


----------



## tminus3 (Apr 5, 2014)

tminus3 said:


> Thanks for the tip scanline. I gave it a go, but made no improvement.
> It seems the problem occurs more frequently when the battery gets low, but have to do some more racing to make sure.
> 
> I've experimented a bit with hand placement, and it looks like the problem does not occur when I place my thumb on the very bottom of the screen.
> ...

Click to collapse



Another update on my Real Racing 3 troubles: returned my Slatebook, and got a new one. Exact same problem unfortunately. Real shame that somehow the Slatebook has a problem with RR3, as it is a nice and fast device otherwise.


----------



## groumfi (Apr 6, 2014)

conan1600 said:


> This is great news. I have a reason to buy the cable. Thanks so much. Wonder why we dont have a xda section yet?

Click to collapse



There is another thread here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2425232

For reference, I wrote a post with the complete root procedure incl. the needed cable story


----------



## Sharpenergames (Apr 6, 2014)

groumfi said:


> There is another thread here : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2425232
> 
> For reference, I wrote a post with the complete root procedure incl. the needed cable story

Click to collapse



May buy a cable and try it..


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## scanline (Apr 6, 2014)

rooted now ignore the other stuff i said


----------



## groumfi (Apr 6, 2014)

scanline said:


> i have tried everything and adb will not see  my  tablet i hope its not the case that some slatebooks dont have the adb bridge connected a guy mentioned months ago when he opened it that there was missing connections on the board

Click to collapse



Hum... No typo into your adb_usb.ini file ? Are your using Windows or Linux ?


----------



## peuk06 (Apr 7, 2014)

*Just got my cable for free*

Hi guys,

Just got my cable for free shipped from hp customer service (FR). I complained about having to pay for something that had to come with the slatebook.

It is great for transferring files but unfortunately it is not able to charge the battery and only works with the tablet.

Cheers


----------



## GrievousMcG (Apr 9, 2014)

peuk06 said:


> Hi guys,
> Just got my cable for free shipped from hp customer service (FR). I complained about having to pay for something that had to come with the slatebook.

Click to collapse



Damn, I wish I could have got away with that. I did say to the HP representative that this should have been send with the Slatebook but they disagreed and said it was always intended to be sold as a separate accessory. Perhaps I wasn't assertive enough...


----------



## Popol640001 (Apr 9, 2014)

scanline said:


> same exact error message you are gettingFinding update package...
> Opening update package...
> Verifying update package...
> Installing update...
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello,

In the XDA topic : forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2573350

they say that for reinstalling HP softwares, there is a little script to modify. Don't know if it could help to downgrade 4.3 to 4.2.2 but perhaps it merits to give a try on this.



> V Reinstalling HP software using Clockwork
> 
> This is fairly simple to do.  You need to have booted into Clockwork and  to have a copy of one of the HP zip files that contains a full software  update, available from HP.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Best regards

*TESTED and FAILED* 

After removing the first sentences from the file update-script, I tried to inject the 4.2.2 package and then I got these text :

*-- Install /sdcard ...
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
E:failed to verify whole-file signature
E:signature verification failed
Installation aborted.*

So, impossible to downgrade to Android 4.2.2... to be continued.


----------



## kseise (Apr 10, 2014)

groumfi said:


> Deleted

Click to collapse



I can confirm, this worked for me.  My 4.3 is now rooted and I am running sshfs over Android.  Thank you!  This is awesome work.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## scanline (Apr 13, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/HP-728141-001-MICRO-USB-CABLE/dp/B00G2FSUOK better get the cable quick before they go up again  just went up from $42.00 to $53.00 + $12.00 shipping


----------



## GrievousMcG (Apr 13, 2014)

scanline said:


> Just went up from $42.00 to $53.00 + $12.00 shipping

Click to collapse



Aww, I'm too late...
As much as I would like to root the tablet, I'm still a little put off by the price. However, I may bite the bullet soon anyway.


----------



## armin948 (Apr 14, 2014)

*Cable*

Guys, 
I've been really anxious to get root on X2, and now that it's done, I'm stuck again. 
That stupid cable that some of you got for $42 in the US (and call it expensive) is available in Europe for 70-80eur  That's over 100usd. I really CANNOT find it anywhere for some normal price, and that still doesn't include the shipping.

The one on Amazon ($53 currently) cannot ship into my country - Slovakia, EU. I'm just thinking what the hell I'm supposed to do...any thoughts are welcome  Of course, unless there is a magician that would create just a simple "update.zip" to be installed via bootloader, like the old Android times, but that would have already happened if it was possible...i guess 

Thanks


----------



## lockoom (Apr 14, 2014)

You could still buy it directly from DEC Trader for $42 + $12 US shipping. I can't post links just google search: "dectrader 728141-001"

$53 is still cheap comparing to where I live. Here in Poland it cost approximately: $93...


----------



## Nefalius (Apr 14, 2014)

--


----------



## scanline (Apr 15, 2014)

i would be willing to do the chain thing but i would hate to be screwed over


----------



## groumfi (Apr 15, 2014)

lockoom said:


> You could still buy it directly from DEC Trader for $42 + $12 US shipping. I can't post links just google search: "dectrader 728141-001"
> 
> $53 is still cheap comparing to where I live. Here in Poland it cost approximately: $93...

Click to collapse



Did you give a try to http://www.eetgroup.com/ and pick-up the Poland site. Price is 223,50 PLN which is around 53 €


----------



## ericritou (Apr 15, 2014)

Just thought I would let you and all know that I bought a 128GB SD card for my HP Slatebook x2 64GB and it works just fine. 



mali_nay said:


> Hello, i am thinking to buy this tablet and i just wanna know that how is the gaming on this tab. I mean high end graphical games like NOVA or gangstar vegas. Actually i am having a nexus 7 1st gen and I intrested to buy an TEGRA 4 tablet. so pls tell

Click to collapse


----------



## lockoom (Apr 16, 2014)

groumfi said:


> Did you give a try to eetgroup.com and pick-up the Poland site. Price is 223,50 PLN which is around 53 €

Click to collapse



Yes I know this site. After registration price dropped to 206 PLN. But it's a net price... If you add VAT (which is 23% in Poland) and shipping fee it's 287,82 PLN = $95.


----------



## MADCastro (Apr 18, 2014)

scanline said:


> http://www.amazon.com/HP-728141-001-MICRO-USB-CABLE/dp/B00G2FSUOK better get the cable quick before they go up again  just went up from $42.00 to $53.00 + $12.00 shipping

Click to collapse



53 bucks on a USB cable? So what the heck this cable is made? Adamantium?



Sent from my GT-S7562L using xda app-developers app


----------



## blender3d (Apr 18, 2014)

I haven't looked into this thread in a while. I can confirm that then price for the cable in EU is terrible. My local HP trader in Vienna charges 96€ for it. However... By now my 3d printer runs quite fine. It should be an easy job to remodel their freaking proprietary connector. So is there anyone able, to measure any contacts, resistances and pins in the cable? If so, I'd definitely contribute the resulting stuff. Maybe I could send them as well... Depends on the durability of the result.

The in advance

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app.


----------



## scanline (Apr 19, 2014)

another  possibility for a data cable if some one feels like splicing wires   http://www.prontocharger.com/hp-slatebook-10-h032xx-x2-laptop-power-ac-adapter-charger 17.95 + free shipping i like the fact that we can get a replacement battery for 75.00 as well from them sorry for so many edits they have a car charger for 27.85 as well


----------



## MADCastro (Apr 20, 2014)

Too bad this is not sold in Brazil. Would love to buy the Slatebook X2 for root it and play games properly.

Also. Does the rooted Slatebook supports Tincore Keymapper and FolderMount?


Sent from my TB7070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Jorge_O (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello, my first post

I´ve been following this thread with great interest as an owner of the Slatebook X2, now with Android 4.3

I would like to comment on some quite serious problems of the X2 in my opinion (most of them are in HP's support forum):

- The base battery, when connected to the tablet and tablet turned off, discharges 15% in 24h in mine, more reported in others,  Disconnected from the tablet battery keeps 100% after 24h. It looks like an hardware design flaw (I´m an EE).
I opened a support request, was given a support number and that was all. No return from HP´s side after many days.

- There is an USB port in base but you cannot use a 3G modem as HP decided to remove all code for 3G from Android. Support request by other people in the forum was replied by HP as "use WiFi".

- The camera is so poor that one cannot use it to read bar codes no matter what app is used. QR seems to work. 

This will be my last HP purchase. Lousy quality, support.


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## Nefalius (Apr 22, 2014)

--


----------



## ianzappaian (Apr 22, 2014)

*any custom roms .zip*

Is anyone developing a custom rom


----------



## Popol640001 (Apr 22, 2014)

ianzappaian said:


> Is anyone developing a custom rom

Click to collapse



Yes, Grumfi is trying to do that but there is a problem with the internal memory of the tablet (not recognized at this time).

Please, people who want to find a cheap cable for the Slatebook, create a new post because we are here to find a solution for rooting the tablet :good:

Best regards


----------



## Nefalius (Apr 22, 2014)

--


----------



## magolivier (Apr 23, 2014)

Jorge_O said:


> Hello, my first post
> 
> I´ve been following this thread with great interest as an owner of the Slatebook X2, now with Android 4.3
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




I agree with all of what you mentionned.
For me, the biggest problem is that when you accept the 4.3 update, the sound becomes too bad. (no more low frequency).
I've returned my slatebook to have another one with the 4.2.2 version.
I don't think HP will do anything else for this tablet.

(Sorry for my english ... I'm french!).


----------



## Jorge_O (Apr 23, 2014)

magolivier said:


> I agree with all of what you mentionned.
> For me, the biggest problem is that when you accept the 4.3 update, the sound becomes too bad. (no more low frequency).
> I've returned my slatebook to have another one with the 4.2.2 version.
> I don't think HP will do anything else for this tablet.
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you activate DTS in sound? Makes a huge difference.


----------



## magolivier (Apr 24, 2014)

Jorge_O said:


> Did you activate DTS in sound? Makes a huge difference.

Click to collapse



with 4.3 update, it makes no difference.


----------



## groumfi (Apr 25, 2014)

Popol640001 said:


> Yes, Grumfi is trying to do that but there is a problem with the internal memory of the tablet (not recognized at this time).
> 
> Please, people who want to find a cheap cable for the Slatebook, create a new post because we are here to find a solution for rooting the tablet :good:
> 
> Best regards

Click to collapse



Hi guys,

Don't mix building a new ROM and building CWM.

I've been able to build CWM (recovery) to achieve root. Here is the complete how-to unlock and root: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=51682931&postcount=8

At this time, I'm still working on it to have this recovery flashable and 100% working (some issue with internal storage). Once done, this will allow smooth zip flashing and nandroid backup.

But, I'm definitely not skilled enough to port a ROM (ie: CM) on a device. 

Cheers,


----------



## Jorge_O (Apr 26, 2014)

magolivier said:


> with 4.3 update, it makes no difference.

Click to collapse



Interesting, in mine (also 4.3) it does.


----------



## MADCastro (Apr 26, 2014)

Well. We could exact CyanogenMod developers to create a ROM for it now that has root and CWM.

Sent from my TB7070 using xda app-developers app


----------



## blender3d (Apr 27, 2014)

The problem about rewiring an power supply brick i see is, that the pins asignment of charger and usb debug cable are different. So not just different connections, the pins aren't even the same. Thats why i thought of printing it myself. This way i would asign any pin i want.

I definitely agree with your complains about HP. As an Android software developer I got an HP Slate 21 on my table the last week. At first I was like... Yeah I want that too *.* however, I soon fall from my dreams. It is running a tetra 4 chip set with just 1gb of RAM. there are just devices with 8 or 16 GB of internal space (in an desktop PC), USB debug runs with mal2male USB cable (I'll never need this ugly thing again) but only if its USB < 3. And even the ability to route HDMI signal and use it just as a display got removed. It feels half thought, not finished 

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using xda app-developers app


----------



## copperdawgnc (Apr 28, 2014)

I have just got the 21 pro has 2gb ram and a HDMI connector!

Hope to see some android development for this tablet.

The pro also has a built in power supply which is nice but I can not use with a battery power pack like I could with the slate. I plan to see if I can add a battery as more info becomes available.


----------



## bobiscool07 (Apr 28, 2014)

Rumers of a 14 inch HP Slatebook PC running android. maybe they'll get it right this time.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## ianzappaian (Apr 28, 2014)

*got my cable now need windows 7 controllers*

Can any one help me ,just got my cable today and I followed all the in intructions .my tablet how's up in windows but adb does not see it.in windows administrator their is a yellow shield near HP slatebook x2 I need windows 8.1 genetic control drivers please help.


----------



## Nefalius (Apr 29, 2014)

--


----------



## ianzappaian (Apr 29, 2014)

*adb*

Adb no seeing slatbook---- daemon not running. Starting it now on port 5037.deamon started sussesfully list of devices attached.-----------nothing ---------adb devices.   Nothing can anyone help please thanks Ian


----------



## Popol640001 (Apr 29, 2014)

null


----------



## groumfi (Apr 29, 2014)

ianzappaian said:


> Can any one help me ,just got my cable today and I followed all the in intructions .my tablet how's up in windows but adb does not see it.in windows administrator their is a yellow shield near HP slatebook x2 I need windows 8.1 genetic control drivers please help.

Click to collapse



Hi,
Didn't make any test on Windows 8...
If you are a bit familiar with Linux I would suggest the following steps :
- Download an Unbuntu flavor live CD ISO (ie : linuxmint is good)
- Burn live CD or use unetbootin to create a live USB stick
- Boot the live CD or USB stick
- Open a terminal and install adb & fastboot (apt-get install android-tools-adb android-tools-fastboot)
- Edit ˜/.android/adb_usb.ini and add 0x03F0 into the file, save the file
- Proceed with root procedure


----------



## Popol640001 (Apr 29, 2014)

I think his tablet is on Windows... not Android...

French, so I'm not sure ^^


----------



## bobiscool07 (Apr 29, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> 14" as tablet is a bad choice, not comfortable to take along. Plus they already have 13.3" detachables, even with Full HD: http://www8.hp.com/us/en/ads/detachables/products.html?jumpid=va_r11260_go_slatebookx2 Not Android/ARM powered, but who needs Android on such a big device?

Click to collapse



This is a 14" android tablet. Would be awsom. 10" was feeling to small anyway. Shall see its specs when it comes out. If it has a tegra K1, then it will be a beat of an Android 14" tablet + dock combination. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## Nefalius (Apr 30, 2014)

--


----------



## ianzappaian (Apr 30, 2014)

*need file still cant root*

rooted at last thanks everyone


----------



## GrievousMcG (May 3, 2014)

Holy moly! The price for that cable has gone up in Australian dollars to $71.52 from around $50! No way I'm paying that much for a bloody tiny cable!!


----------



## bobiscool07 (May 4, 2014)

GrievousMcG said:


> Holy moly! The price for that cable has gone up in Australian dollars to $71.52 from around $50! No way I'm paying that much for a bloody tiny cable!!

Click to collapse



Do they not have a return policy? if you need it to root, order the cable, then use it to root the same day. once youre done, just file for a refund the next day.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## blender3d (May 5, 2014)

I'd still not pay it. At least, i would like to use the tab for development, since i don't have got any other Tegra 4 device.


----------



## GrievousMcG (May 6, 2014)

bobiscool07 said:


> then use it to root the same day. once youre done, just file for a refund the next day.
> Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

Click to collapse



I would do that but won't you need the cable for further development purpose such as installing a custom ROM (unlikely that may be at this point of time) or other stuff to the slatebook where the command has to come from the PC?


----------



## bobiscool07 (May 7, 2014)

GrievousMcG said:


> I would do that but won't you need the cable for further development purpose such as installing a custom ROM (unlikely that may be at this point of time) or other stuff to the slatebook where the command has to come from the PC?

Click to collapse



Its not like you wont be able to order it again. You can atleast get root, and if and when a ROM is avaiable, you can look into getting the cable perminatly. Buying it right now, and then returing it will atleast get you Root.

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## qlulp (May 9, 2014)

This is truly sad, I am thinking about retuning the tablet and buy the asus tf701t instead. Root is a must for me and I can't pay 90 dollars for a bloody cable which I'll probably use once. And that's the actual price in Sweden. I love the tablet, it's great and fast. I bought it since there was a discount from 3500kr (522$) to 2500kr (373$), and that's the real reason why I bought mine yesterday. However, the tf701t cost 4000kr (597$) and it's quite as fast as the slatebook x2. 

What do you guys think, should I return it and buy the asus or keep mine so hopefully they will release a wireless root (through microsd and recovery) in the near future? There's a 14days return policy so it's no hurry, I have two weeks before I could return mine. But the price diffrence between the slate and asus is huge :/, got me thinking twice. 373$ vs 597$ for root (which might be released) anyway. This is so confusing


----------



## bobiscool07 (May 9, 2014)

qlulp said:


> This is truly sad, I am thinking about retuning the tablet and buy the asus tf701t instead. Root is a must for me and I can't pay 90 dollars for a bloody cable which I'll probably use once. And that's the actual price in Sweden. I love the tablet, it's great and fast. I bought it since there was a discount from 3500kr (522$) to 2500kr (373$), and that's the real reason why I bought mine yesterday. However, the tf701t cost 4000kr (597$) and it's quite as fast as the slatebook x2.
> 
> What do you guys think, should I return it and buy the asus or keep mine so hopefully they will release a wireless root (through microsd and recovery) in the near future? There's a 14days return policy so it's no hurry, I have two weeks before I could return mine. But the price diffrence between the slate and asus is huge :/, got me thinking twice. 373$ vs 597$ for root (which might be released) anyway. This is so confusing

Click to collapse



even if you pay the 90 for the cable, you'll still be saving money compared to the asus at the prices you listed. But if you can return the tablet, why can't you return the cable? "which I'll probably use once". So why don't you do that. Buy the cable, root, and retun it. 
if you don't want to do that, then call their support, and argue with them about the cable. Say you're a developer, and need the cable to debug apps. After arguing like that for a bit, just sounds like you give up, and say you want to return the tablet. If they didn't listen before, they will when you say that. If anything, they will give you a discount on the tablet. I got 85$ additional off when I complied - but about something else on the tablet. Makes the cable worth it then, to be bought seprately. 

Sent from my SGH-I317M using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## aznmode (May 9, 2014)

qlulp said:


> This is truly sad, I am thinking about retuning the tablet and buy the asus tf701t instead. Root is a must for me and I can't pay 90 dollars for a bloody cable which I'll probably use once. And that's the actual price in Sweden. I love the tablet, it's great and fast. I bought it since there was a discount from 3500kr (522$) to 2500kr (373$), and that's the real reason why I bought mine yesterday. However, the tf701t cost 4000kr (597$) and it's quite as fast as the slatebook x2.
> 
> What do you guys think, should I return it and buy the asus or keep mine so hopefully they will release a wireless root (through microsd and recovery) in the near future? There's a 14days return policy so it's no hurry, I have two weeks before I could return mine. But the price diffrence between the slate and asus is huge :/, got me thinking twice. 373$ vs 597$ for root (which might be released) anyway. This is so confusing

Click to collapse



I've had both and the slate book runs a tad smoother and faster.  But so limited and I've returned mine a long time ago before root was discovered.  I've returned the asus as well since I really wanted the dock but too much issue with the dock.   But they are going really cheap now on amazon at $327 usd without dock.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00FFF7DAK/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1399674052&sr=8-1


Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## GrievousMcG (May 10, 2014)

qlulp said:


> or keep mine so hopefully they will release a wireless root (through microsd and recovery) in the near future?

Click to collapse



I doubt that will be happening any time soon, if at all. 

The best bet is to perhaps ask any of the Slatebook users here if they are prepared to sell their cable to you at a reduce price or alternatively offer a small amount of money to see if anyone is prepared to loan one say at 20 Euros? 

Alternatively that suggestion by Bobiscool07 is a good one. By saying that you are a developer (private or working for a firm), they may be more inclined to listen to you if it means promoting the Slatebook and hence sales. Try and give them an incentive to reduce the price of the cable for you.


----------



## qlulp (May 12, 2014)

This is hopeless. It's easier said than done. I contacted HP (several times, coustomer service, hp shop,)and they do not have the cable to offer it, or atleast here in Sweden they don't. And there is only one Swedish company that sells the cable (thought about buying and returning it after a week or so) and they only sell to business companies not private persons. Addition to that, I looked in amazon and ebay. Amazon don't ship to my country and there's only one in ebay that sells it for 135$ from Germany and the return policy is in german :/.

And I don't know nobody who could borrow me the cable for a certain amount of money. Do any of you guys have a cable?

The Asus tf701t (I thought about buying) is way too expensive as for the almost same and identical performance as the slatebook x2. I will most likely buy the Sony Xperia Z2 tablet or Samsung galaxy tab pro 10.1.


----------



## Nefalius (May 12, 2014)

--


----------



## qlulp (May 12, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> Do they offer hard keyboard docks?

Click to collapse



You got me wrong. I don't really care about the keyboard, I already have a laptop. Plus it just gets in the way of a case protector. I bought it for the discount and performance. If fact, every time I use it I take away the keyboard.


----------



## Nefalius (May 13, 2014)

--


----------



## ianzappaian (May 16, 2014)

*rom*

Any news on a custom rom i am willing to try  if their are any roms available


----------



## qlulp (May 18, 2014)

MADCastro said:


> Well. We could exact CyanogenMod developers to create a ROM for it now that has root and CWM.

Click to collapse



You think they will? Or perhaps someone else who has experience with rom development who can create a rom for us that has root already.


----------



## mrzood (May 20, 2014)

Has anyone successfully downgraded from 4.3 to 4.2.2 on their SlateBook?  The sound quality after upgrading to 4.3 is atrocious. 

I've tried the SD card ZIP method from HP support to no avail.


----------



## nchall (May 21, 2014)

mrzood said:


> Has anyone successfully downgraded from 4.3 to 4.2.2 on their SlateBook?  The sound quality after upgrading to 4.3 is atrocious.
> 
> I've tried the SD card ZIP method from HP support to no avail.

Click to collapse



Speaking of sound quality, I have a question about the headphone jack.

It seems to me that since the headphone jack is a mic/headphone jack that it should respond to normal Android button presses on headphones with an inline mic/button combo, but it does not. 

Anyone have any ideas why it doesn't? I think it is hardware related as I have used apps that detect button presses on the OS level and they show none being detected.

Thanks.


----------



## magolivier (May 21, 2014)

I've never upgraded my slatebook.
So, i have a notification to accept the upgrade.
Since this morning, i have a second notification, always for an upgrade.
Is it the same thing for you ?


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## Nefalius (May 21, 2014)

--


----------



## DannyBiker (May 23, 2014)

I almost bought it yesterday at 199€ for a new 32GB model...good thing I didn't. A 75 € cable needed to root it ?? Die HP...


----------



## ianzappaian (May 24, 2014)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2755977


----------



## GrievousMcG (Jun 4, 2014)

bobiscool07 said:


> Rumers of a 14 inch HP Slatebook PC running android. maybe they'll get it right this time.

Click to collapse



It's up on the US HP website now: http://www8.hp.com/us/en/campaigns/slatebook/overview.html.
I like the design and hopefully it do well in the market as it will mean good things for our Slatebook such as an update to 4.4.3?


----------



## Nefalius (Jun 4, 2014)

--


----------



## nashpa (Jun 6, 2014)

*Request your kernel source code from HP*

After some prolonged negociations with HP support in UK they have finally acknowledged their legal requirement of providing the source code and have given me this link https://h20392.www2.hp.com/opensource/product.jsp?cat=1070&fam=Notebook+PCs&prd=E4A99UA-OSP to register my interest in the source code. Haven't heard anything back from them for over a week, but I hope that if enough people ask then maybe HP will realise that people want this sooner rather than later.

thanks,
nashpa


----------



## bobiscool07 (Jun 7, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> Do not want! Bright yellow stripes are ugly. The specs are all the same except for the USB 3.0 (which i doubt will run on claimed speed, similar to how it failed on Samsung Chromebook for example).
> What? It still uses 1920x1200 resolution... A bit low for 14".
> 
> And back to the *bobiscool07* message, the most fun part is that it's not a tablet  It's an usual Android laptop!
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't mind the design, or resolution too much (thought it could have been better). I would have gotten it, if it came with the Tegra K1 and not the same Tegra 4. Oh well.


----------



## GrievousMcG (Jun 11, 2014)

nashpa said:


> Haven't heard anything back from them for over a week, but I hope that if enough people ask then maybe HP will realise that people want this sooner rather than later.

Click to collapse



Thanks for starting this, mate. I've submitted a request through that link you send and hopefully something will come out of it.
Just wish that their cable wasn't A$71...I can't be arsed buying one and then sending it back again. It just daylight robbery.


----------



## jendakubik (Jun 12, 2014)

*QWERTZ*

There was the trouble with change HW keyboard from QWERTY to QWERTZ (Czech) in 4.2.2.. Is it possible to change it in 4.3 ?


----------



## lalkamw3 (Jun 15, 2014)

nashpa said:


> After some prolonged negociations with HP support in UK they have finally acknowledged their legal requirement of providing the source code and have given me this link https://h20392.www2.hp.com/opensource/product.jsp?cat=1070&fam=Notebook+PCs&prd=E4A99UA-OSP to register my interest in the source code. Haven't heard anything back from them for over a week, but I hope that if enough people ask then maybe HP will realise that people want this sooner rather than later.
> 
> thanks,
> nashpa
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## nashpa (Jun 16, 2014)

lalkamw3 said:


> and we can root without cable??????????????

Click to collapse




Nah, not yet. They haven't given the source code yet, but even if they do, unless someone finds an exploit it will not be easy without a cable.

My interest is in creating alternative boot options for Slatebook (full blown Linux filesystem) rather than Android.


----------



## kseise (Jun 16, 2014)

I would love to see this thing running Linux too, but I am not holding my breath.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## taiz (Jun 17, 2014)

I just successful root my slate book with out cable with  towelroot.com


----------



## mrzood (Jun 17, 2014)

taiz said:


> I just successful root my slate book with out cable with  towelroot.com

Click to collapse



This is huge news! 

I can't wait to get home from work and test this out.


----------



## mrzood (Jun 18, 2014)

Confirmed!  Finally ROOT without the cable!

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2


----------



## aznmode (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks for the update Taiz and mrzood.  I've updated my thread below. 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2425232


Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## scanline (Jun 18, 2014)

hey i am having major issues with my slatebook freezing and the battery is total crap now i am rooted and unlocked is there anyway to relock the bootloader so i can get warranty service


----------



## Nefalius (Jun 18, 2014)

--


----------



## taiz (Jun 18, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> Does this sploit work with stock 4.3 too?
> 
> 
> It work with later slatebook x2 later Android 4.3 os

Click to collapse


----------



## DannyBiker (Jun 18, 2014)

I just received an email with the sourcecode from HP. Anyone else got it ?

Downloading right now.

If root is confirmed, at 199 €, I might get this...

Link : https://h20392.www2.hp.com/opensource/product.jsp?cat=107&e=true&fam=Notebook PCs&prd=E4A99UA-OSP


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## mrzood (Jun 19, 2014)

DannyBiker said:


> I just received an email with the sourcecode from HP. Anyone else got it ?
> 
> Downloading right now.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep, I got the email earlier today to download the source...  All 3GB of it.

Danny, if you end up getting one avoid doing the 4.3 update if you care about sound quality out of the headphone jack.  It's AWFUL after the 4.3 update.


----------



## Nefalius (Jun 19, 2014)

--


----------



## DannyBiker (Jun 19, 2014)

But isn't 4.3 fixing the yellow tint of the screen ?

I'm still not convinced about the purchase. Yes 199 € is cheap but there are may drawbacks : probably no further update from HP, no chance to see custom roms (root without the cable is great but it doesn't mean Custom Roms are possible), sound issues, subpar screen, weight.
And they even released the source for 4.2.2 instead of 4.3 !

It looks like the price will stick there for me so I'll first wait for the Nexus 8/9 announcement next week. And although extremely expensive, the Z2 is a bliss to hold in your hands.

The keyboard is a nice addition but I also wonder how much productivity can be done in Android...


----------



## GrievousMcG (Jun 21, 2014)

DannyBiker said:


> But isn't 4.3 fixing the yellow tint of the screen ?

Click to collapse



Yes, 4.3 did fix the yellow tint on the screen.

Despite of some of it's drawbacks, it's still a pretty decent hybrid tablet/laptop. The weight is mainly in the keyboard which prevents the screen from tilting backwards when attached to the keyboard station. I'm assuming that this device will get Kitkat considering that HP has release the 14 Slatebook which is currently on 4.3. Surely that will get upgraded to 4.4 at some stage being a new product so should be possible to port any kitkat from there to our Slatebook.

As for productivity, I still use the device for surfing the net, movies and steaming shows to my TV via Chromecast. Any serious work is still done on my Windows laptop. But if you've got the Z2 (or if you can afford to get it), I wouldn't bother getting the Slatebook.


----------



## rippack (Jun 22, 2014)

*Don't works*

The toweltool dont works on my HP Slatebook x2, with 4.3 

Any of you have the problem ??


----------



## BartLH (Jun 22, 2014)

rippack said:


> The toweltool dont works on my HP Slatebook x2, with 4.3
> 
> Any of you have the problem ??

Click to collapse



If v2 doesn't work (it froze when I tried), use v1, that worked for me.


----------



## mrzood (Jun 24, 2014)

Source code mirror: http://files.mrzood.com/SlateBook_10_x2_Open_Source_HP_SlateBook_10_x2_PC_Open_Source.zip


----------



## aswieton (Jun 26, 2014)

rippack said:


> The toweltool dont works on my HP Slatebook x2, with 4.3
> 
> Any of you have the problem ??

Click to collapse



I tried towelroot with 4.3 without success


----------



## DannyBiker (Jun 26, 2014)

For French buyers : it's 99 € now at TopAchat.
http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...ue_est_wh_tabmul_puis_ref_est_in10079572.html

I must say that at that price it's tempting...but I think I'll go with a Tab Pro 8.4 after all.


----------



## mrzood (Jun 26, 2014)

aswieton said:


> I tried towelroot with 4.3 without success

Click to collapse



Try this one:  http://files.mrzood.com/tr.apk 

This is the version that worked on my x2.


----------



## BENETNATH (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey guys,
71 pages to read..

As a quick summary, it seems that for 99 bucks, its still a decent deal
Root seems now possible without cable.
Did anyone post partition layout, try some recovery work, build a draft device tree ?

Is there anybody working currently on this device ??
Has it a locked boot loader? 
Thanks all


----------



## Nefalius (Jun 27, 2014)

--


----------



## BENETNATH (Jun 27, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> http://www.topachat.com/pages/detai...ue_est_wh_tabmul_puis_ref_est_in10079572.html
> If you meant that link, it was *199 eur*, not 99 anything. You can't get anything similar for just 99...
> 
> I have another question here. Is it possible to recover back an original stock rom (after messing with flashed one, like removing embedded apps with nobloat) without using a cable?
> ...

Click to collapse



It was 99 as there is a 100 € cash back from HP in France currently.
I bought it, hope to find a cable in the box


----------



## RO25 (Jun 27, 2014)

This is to confirm tr1.apk worked perfectly for me with 
stock 4.3 tr.apk (v2) hangs for at last 10 minutes.

BTW have somebody of the already rooters tried installing the Xposed 
framework on 4.3, I am kind of cautious with the bootloop issue ..

Cheers


----------



## Nefalius (Jun 27, 2014)

--


----------



## GrievousMcG (Jun 27, 2014)

BENETNATH said:


> hope to find a cable in the box

Click to collapse



I'll be surprised if you do. If you don't get the cable, you can order it (part no: 728141-001) from the HP Parts Store. Just bear in mind that it's pretty expensive for a cable to the point that any savings you've made on the Slatebook might be lost when you purchase the cable....

Link: http://h20141.www2.hp.com/Hpparts/S...FF924&SearchIn=PartNumber&SearchPN=728141-001


----------



## BartLH (Jun 28, 2014)

RO25 said:


> BTW have somebody of the already rooters tried installing the Xposed
> framework on 4.3, I am kind of cautious with the bootloop issue ..

Click to collapse



I could't get Xposed to install properly, but after installing the files manually it worked flawlessly, no bootloop.


----------



## BENETNATH (Jun 28, 2014)

GrievousMcG said:


> I'll be surprised if you do. If you don't get the cable, you can order it (part no: 728141-001) from the HP Parts Store. Just bear in mind that it's pretty expensive for a cable to the point that any savings you've made on the Slatebook might be lost when you purchase the cable....
> 
> Link: http://h20141.www2.hp.com/Hpparts/S...FF924&SearchIn=PartNumber&SearchPN=728141-001

Click to collapse



it seems that some French users complained about the lack of cable and got one.
will see. sad if I don't get one, wanted to try some ROM building...

Envoyé de mon A510 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RO25 (Jun 28, 2014)

AH !

I was a little bit busy these days ..
I do have Inslalled Xposed on the HP Slatebook 10 x2 with 4.3, no problem whatsoever, 
everything works out of the box (i.e. the apk), I downloaded a number of modules, starting 
with Gravity and I am very happy with the rooted convertible !! 

The only odd thing is the interaction of Nova Launcher with the Gravity Pie control, at the 
end I had to change the hotspot, from the bottom corners to the sides of the screen,
there was no way to make it work on the bottom, with or without the expanded desktop,
I tried everything except removing Nova  removed all the gestures but none helped.So
far the controls are working nice on the side.

Buy the way these days I have installed also the "Debian no root"  (****ubuntu) by Pelya, 
the folks of Google play did not liked the original name .. but works very nice, it provides 
a PRooted Debian graphic environment with xfce4 fully configurable with the normal repos,
there are still some issues with Java and Libreoffice extensions, but this is a classic on
the normal ARM distribution as well. Installed gcc, g++,  and lam and could compile and 
run MPI code on the 4 processors.

I'll Keep reporting failures or successes, Cheers.


----------



## GrievousMcG (Jun 29, 2014)

BENETNATH said:


> Sad if I don't get one, wanted to try some ROM building...

Click to collapse



It will be good if you do get one and try some ROM  building. We've been keen to get someone to have a go at creating a custom ROM for a while.



RO25 said:


> I do have Inslalled Xposed on the HP Slatebook 10 x2 with 4.3, no problem whatsoever,
> 
> I'll keep reporting failures or successes, Cheers.

Click to collapse



Wow! Someone is having fun with their Slatebook. Good to hear that you are playing with it. I'll be following your progress with interest however some of the stuff you mentioned has gone over my head.  But the comment you made earlier about the battery life has me interested to read what you are doing to it.


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## RO25 (Jun 29, 2014)

Well,  I never wrote any comment on the battery 

However I have to say that the fast drain of the base bothers me somehow,
but somehow you develop a working routine, when I use the tablet as a 
notebook in the base, I always have it connected (or I least I try), when
used as a tablet and battery is low or I finish the work, I dock it and 
wait untl is fully charged to remove the charging cord (first) and then
power it off .. in that way it could holds the charge decently in the base 
for at least a couple of days at 60%, tablet is always at 100% until the 
base is depleted. 

Operating the tablet on the base without the charger depletes the base
battery very fast but (4-5h) then the tablet itself lasts for about 7 hours, 
bluetooth off, BT is a hell of a drainer don't ask me why.


----------



## Nefalius (Jun 29, 2014)

--


----------



## kseise (Jun 29, 2014)

That Debian No Root was one that I was really hoping for.   I would love to boot Debian off of an SD card, but that is a pretty awesome App.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nefalius (Jun 29, 2014)

--


----------



## RO25 (Jun 29, 2014)

Yep, Is good that we have choices ..  

Nothing is perfect yet, I totally agree with you .. but it always depend on the use you want 
... as you also pointed out ..

Actually I prefer Debian/Ubuntu based ones because Is what I normally use on PCs and ARM 
boards, I teach embedded system programming in Linux, mostly for aerospace engineering. 
but I admit I never cared much about Android until very recently.  

It is always better to get a basic system and then compile and add everything as you 
recommend. But I needed more time for that, "Debian no root" was something almost 
"out from the can"..  and I could get everything I needed to work, with minimal changes ..

Still there is a lot of space for improvements on all Linux [over,under] Android efforts... 
I think that we will have to fork a sort of "cleaner" Debian distro that properly works 
alongside with Android, using the same crippled kernel and VFS, make sure to use 
SDL 1.3 with all the accelerations and expose them to/on X11.  But I do need native 
X11 working on it and OpenGL btw .. something nobody have yet truly working .. 

I am traveling a lot these days, let's see what I can do when I get back home .. 
That started everything BTW, I always have to travel with a laptop and the tablet, 
I'll be very happy if I could pack only one  

In any case I will keep posting everything here .. Cheers.


----------



## blender3d (Jun 29, 2014)

I know it's been a while, since i replied to this thread. Of course OK couldn't wait to root my device as well. Thanks for pointing out towel root anyway. By the next week I'll try to access the bootloader / recovery without a cable and hope i won't boot loop it. About the Linux abilities. Ever since my first tablet i wanted a fully Ubuntu or Debian / Android hybrid running. To achieve it chroot seemed to be a nice way in my opinion. Also i was able to access local devices and start the X server. I don't remember the commands well. You must install an ssh server to the android binaries (or use adb) and run two commands to stop surface flinger and release the framebuffer. Then you are able to run x11. The tegra 4 sports almost the whole opengl 3 command reference anyway.

Greetings

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nefalius (Jun 29, 2014)

--


----------



## RO25 (Jun 29, 2014)

Good hints blender3d,
that reminded me of this thread some time ago: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2164060
I am actually on the same line of thought as gnidorah, even when I do need a lot of things from the Linux distro I don't want to overload Android, just complement it, the current satus of Dnr still does not reach the standard I need on the graphics. I can easily compile on a spare Tegra4 board to avoid keep messing with the tablet, I will install 4.3 on it and see where it goes, Proot is a good option in fact on Dnr I added the missing dirs for the two SDs and the USB and all worked nice ..


----------



## blender3d (Jun 29, 2014)

I guess, i created some misunderstandings  I meant, I will try to overwrite the recovery partition. May be via its block device or something.
About the x server. I meant that you should ssh into your android, not the chrooted distro. In case, once you stopped surface flinger(Androids GUI), you won't be able to use any app, anyhow. That enables you to access your frame buffer from the chrooted system and start x inside with all GPU command sets. At least, nvidia is a terrible Linux supplier but they provide an running solution on their developer site.
Of course, the ultimate solution would be to install all of your needed binaries into Android but that would make the system incredible confusing. However i remember someone who did exactly that to an old HTC phone a couple of years ago.

Nice search @RO25 that's the approach i meant. About an year ago i achieved it with an Asus tf700 but tegra 3 lacks a whole lot of opengl function set so it was very slow and buggy

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## RO25 (Jun 29, 2014)

yep, 
I was distracted with the football .. 
I was about to point that to gnidorah, if we use the native Android file system for Linux too, first we have to be rooted then we can then run into total caos, also because many binaries should have to be modified to run on the Android filesystem structure or create a lot of links, that's why Chroot or Proot is of a great help. Being a guest is not filling your house with all my stuff. 

In a way the RAP is more or less the same than Proot although they recompiled everything to use the external dirs and [ChP]root is just an abstraction to avoid any modifications. This project of gentoo is not under active development, it was just a project on ths summer of code, only works on a terminal emulator and only works on rooted environments, they are looking for a new student now to implement the graphics and sharing the framebuffer through wayland with Android, see final report of the project here: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.summer-of-code/1453


----------



## Nefalius (Jun 30, 2014)

--


----------



## GrievousMcG (Jun 30, 2014)

RO25 said:


> Well,  I never wrote any comment on the battery

Click to collapse



Whoops, I confused a post made by micro2112 as one of yours (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53518133&postcount=37) my apologies. 

You're right, the battery drain is a concern but the post by micro2112 gave me a bit of hope that after rooting the device, we can address it somehow. I'll try your suggestion too.


----------



## BENETNATH (Jun 30, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> Please go with cyanogenmod, anyone! As it's a world-known established rom. There are already few votes for it here: http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/83130-hp-slatebook-x2/

Click to collapse



Experience has proven that most of the time, voting is useless, unless a guru buy the device..

We have to work on it, and maybe first step would be to open a dedicated thread for HP Slatebook development.
I've seen somebody working on recovery, is there already a device tree set-up to complete? can we share our efforts?
I'm still waiting for my device, and frankly, i would have pleasure to relaunch my old compile environment and do some fun stuff on that.
I've previously worked on Acer A510 and Alcatel OT-995 with some success, but i can't build everything alone, so are there any guru or at least experienced kernel/rom workers there ?


----------



## blender3d (Jun 30, 2014)

None so far but alot of enthusiasts with some well mixed up development experience.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 1, 2014)

blender3d said:


> None so far but alot of enthusiasts with some well mixed up development experience.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Ok, so anybody had motivation to open and keep alive  a development topic  ?


----------



## Nefalius (Jul 2, 2014)

--


----------



## GrievousMcG (Jul 2, 2014)

BENETNATH said:


> Ok, so anybody had motivation to open and keep alive  a development topic  ?

Click to collapse



I'll be happy to start one off. I'm not a developer nor that technically inclined so opening a development topic is the least I can do.
What do we call it? HP Slatebook x2 ROMs? Or something more exciting such as "Slatebook x2 ROMs and other exciting stuff"? 



gnidorah said:


> Anybody was able to install such apps?

Click to collapse



I noticed that with the PayPal app, I'm not able to install that onto my Nexus 7 (2012) either.


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 2, 2014)

thanks,

it's not that i do not want to do it, but i might have difficulties to keep the thread alive as i'm quite busy.

I will have the device today, may be a cable in it.

Did someone try to open the charge cable, to know if it can be converted to USB cable easily ? i could then just solder a double connector..


----------



## fxjohn (Jul 2, 2014)

*Confirmation*

I've just bought a HP SlateBook 10 x2 with the 99 € offer in France, and I want to confirm that I've successfully rooted my device with Towelroot v1 after the 4.3 update. I've not read it here on this topic so I must add I've found a zipped 4.3 update on the official HP site named sp64892.exe. I had the feeling that the 4.2 version of this device may not worth 99 € but it seems quite better now (but I've not tested a headphone before/after). A last observation from my installation: the tr1.apk found on this topic doesn't work (parse error) for me so I've used one from Apptoide depository.

Combined with an Amazon 150€ free app opportunity of the last weekend, it makes a perfect first laptop for my three and half child. He previously have a 10 € Pokemon keyboard with a DS but I don't think it rather counts as a laptop installation


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 2, 2014)

I just received mine too, for 99€, i'm really happy.
sadly, no usb cable.
It's really disgusting and i will bother *HP* support until i *get *one ! it's really not acceptable to put a proprietary usb and no cable...

edit : typo

---------- Post added at 04:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 PM ----------




BENETNATH said:


> I just received mine too, for 99€, i'm really happy.
> sadly, no usb cable.
> It's really disgusting and i will bother *HP* support until i *get *one ! it's really not acceptable to put a proprietary usb and no cable...
> 
> edit : typo

Click to collapse



Richard B. is the VP on HP support, he may help us ???
Please RT :  https://twitter.com/BENETNATH/status/484337011755843585


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## Nefalius (Jul 2, 2014)

--


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 2, 2014)

too late it was only one-two days and it went off quite quickly, HP local offer for france

---------- Post added at 05:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:47 PM ----------

sigh, HP support is not even selling the cable in france !

http://h20141.www2.hp.com/Hpparts/S...BD2B6&SearchIn=PartNumber&SearchPN=728141-001


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 3, 2014)

Reading a bit source code shared by HP, there are some funny stuff in it. eg : config file for wiimote support is coded in the device.mk 
BTW, did you know short name of our device is maya 

I'm currently running a compil will source code only, to see if it gets to the end without glitch.
sadly, i'm on 4.3 and no cable, so won't be able to give a try.

are there any alpha testers around, with 4.2 and a cable ?

PM me in this case


----------



## Nefalius (Jul 3, 2014)

--


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 4, 2014)

are there some alpha testers with cable to test a recovery ?

PM me , experienced user only please


----------



## ianzappaian (Jul 6, 2014)

post recovery file i will try it


----------



## mrzood (Jul 6, 2014)

Let me know if you need hosting for files.  I'm more than happy to host stuff for any Slatebook x2 projects.


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 6, 2014)

tks, but i'll only share by PM
don't want newbie to just take it, flash it and complain 
ianzappaian has it now, if other wants it, PM me


----------



## mrzood (Jul 6, 2014)

BENETNATH said:


> tks, but i'll only share by PM
> don't want newbie to just take it, flash it and complain
> ianzappaian has it now, if other wants it, PM me

Click to collapse



Haha, good idea.  Offer is still there for hosting anything else. :highfive:


----------



## ianzappaian (Jul 7, 2014)

*recovery*



BENETNATH said:


> tks, but i'll only share by PM
> don't want newbie to just take it, flash it and complain
> ianzappaian has it now, if other wants it, PM me

Click to collapse



img recovery works just flashed rom again no problems ,now need flashable  recovery thanks


----------



## Nefalius (Jul 7, 2014)

--


----------



## ianzappaian (Jul 7, 2014)

*recovery*



gnidorah said:


> BENETNATH, now when it's confirmed to work, could you please share the image for everybody?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it better/worser than non-flashable recovery we already have: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=51682931&postcount=8 (recovery_maya-0.1.img by groumfi)?

Click to collapse



its  the same  as the other recovery it works-i would prefer twrp which i have on my other devices thanks for your work .


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 7, 2014)

in fact, i dunno if it's flashable, as i did not check the partition size.


----------



## ianzappaian (Jul 7, 2014)

*recovery*



View attachment de.mkrtchyan.recoverytools-1.apk[/attach][/attach]


----------



## ianzappaian (Jul 7, 2014)

recovery can be flashed without cable if you have root with this apk--remember this recovery is not ment to be flashed and will overwrite stock recovery--but it works for me(dont blame me if  it doesnt work.both recoveries work maya and the new one.


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 7, 2014)

ianzappaian said:


> recovery can be flashed without cable if you have root with this apk--remember this recovery is not ment to be flashed and will overwrite stock recovery--but it works for me(dont blame me if  it doesnt work.both recoveries work maya and the new one.

Click to collapse


 @ianzappaian : did you flash it ? or just boot on it ? any motivation to give a try to a custom rom ?


----------



## ianzappaian (Jul 7, 2014)

BENETNATH said:


> @ianzappaian : did you flash it ? or just boot on it ? any motivation to give a try to a custom rom ?

Click to collapse



i flashed it with this apk


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 7, 2014)

ianzappaian said:


> i flashed it with this apk

Click to collapse



great, and what did you test ? backup/restore ? separate backup by partition or this kind of things?

if everything is working well, i can do a TWRP with this base

EDIT : can you boot on recovery directly with volume down pressed during boot ?


----------



## ianzappaian (Jul 7, 2014)

ianzappaian said:


> i flashed it with this apk

Click to collapse



if you have created a costom rom i will try it


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 7, 2014)

PM sent.

if anybody else try the recovery, can you confirm it's working ?

is the dock keyboard working too? additional comments and testers are welcome


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## ianzappaian (Jul 7, 2014)

flashing new alpha custom rom now will let you no

---------- Post added at 02:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------

alpha build doesnt boot stuck on hp logo restoring backup thanks


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 7, 2014)

thanks for the feedback, 
will wait for your twrp test now


----------



## ianzappaian (Jul 7, 2014)

twrp recovery doesnt work goes to bootloader


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 7, 2014)

ok, thanks


----------



## mrzood (Jul 7, 2014)

BENETNATH said:


> PM sent.
> 
> if anybody else try the recovery, can you confirm it's working ?
> 
> is the dock keyboard working too? additional comments and testers are welcome

Click to collapse



Flashed the recovery just fine.   Looks like typical CWM based recovery.  

Works:
- Keyboard arrows work for menu navigation and Volume up/down
- Keyboard back button works as 'back' action.
- Keyboard Enter key performs 'select' action as you would expect.
- Mounting /sdcard3 appears to work!

Doesn't work:

- Internal mounts don't seem to work ( /sdcard /sdcard2 )
- USB Mount doesn't seem to work
- Backup does not work with error. "Can't mount backup path."
- Power button does not work for 'select' action


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 7, 2014)

thanks for detailed feedback


----------



## mrzood (Jul 7, 2014)

Can bootloader be flashed via this method or does that *require* a cable?


----------



## mrzood (Jul 7, 2014)

Recovery log details when only trying install zip file from sdcard.

=====
CWM-based Recovery v6.0.3.7
Warning: No file_contexts
init.svc.ueventd=running
init.svc.recovery=running

I:Checking for extendedcommand...
I:Skipping execution of extendedcommand. file not found...
W:failed to mount /dev/block/mmcblk1p1 (No such file or directory)
W:Failed to mount /dev/block/mmcblk1 (No such file or directory)
E:Can't mount /sdcard/
W:failed to mount /dev/block/mmcblk1p1 (No such file or directory)
W:Failed to mount /dev/block/mmcblk1 (No such file or directory)
I:Can't format unknown volume: /external_sd
I:Can't format unknown volume: /emmc
=====



Edit:


Figured out my /sdcard issue...  I forgot to put one in the tablet slot 

Now attempting to flash modified 4.2.2 HP zip. Removed the build date check in the updater-script file... caused soft brick.

Restore from SD with TWRP worked just fine.

Still trying to make a flashable 4.2.2 zip w/ custom recovery...  Not having much luck.  I'm not very versed in this.


----------



## Nefalius (Jul 8, 2014)

--


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 8, 2014)

New one works at the same level as cwn


----------



## Nefalius (Jul 8, 2014)

--


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 8, 2014)

i'm still working on it, trying to get it working properly.
i will set-up a dev thread to easier the sharing to motivated guys


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 8, 2014)

and it's there :

Development thread 

Feel free to suggest additions, and thanks a lot to all people involved in the current status


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 8, 2014)

FYI, new TWRP has been released in the dev thread and is awaiting some testers.
you can try it on boot, but it should be ok to flash it as it's smaller than the recovery partition

EDIT : the 4.3 files would be useful too  i definitely need this cable


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 8, 2014)

quick question : is there a dump of 4.2.2 somewhere ? i would need it to get the blobs


----------



## Nefalius (Jul 8, 2014)

--


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 9, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> You mean a partition dump? I doubt it, but update archives are here ftp://15.192.40.10/pub/softpaq/sp64501-65000/
> sp63672 & sp64892

Click to collapse



thank you


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 10, 2014)

a new build to test in online in dev thread.
we need testers ^^


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 11, 2014)

Good news, I had today an email about my cable . It was sent, should arrive in the next ten days.. I might help me to achieve the building of a custom Rom, as I lack testers !


----------



## Nefalius (Jul 11, 2014)

--


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 11, 2014)

Yup, just hoping they will send the good one !


----------



## Alaborn (Jul 13, 2014)

Sorry if this isnt the right thread but i would like to know if it is possible to use na oficial ps3 controller with this tablet without being rooted

Thanks


----------



## blender3d (Jul 13, 2014)

Only via cable. Not just by Bluetooth.

Greetz

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Alaborn (Jul 14, 2014)

Well thats the thing i already conected the usb cable that came with the controller to the tablelt dock but it doesnt seem to working


----------



## blender3d (Jul 14, 2014)

That depends mostly on the game you are about to play. since the six axis doesn't exactly follow the default mappings. A wireless Logitech controller in my case for 5€ used did much better. However, since towelroot and good ol' sixaxis app, that's no matter anymore.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 15, 2014)

Hey guys !
Good news : HP has sent me a data cable as promised

Bad news : they have send the wrong one, just a useless USB-microUSB

...grrrr...a bit frustrating as i explained it clearly, but..anyway, will have to wait again..


----------



## Nefalius (Jul 15, 2014)

--


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 15, 2014)

in fact, in france HP is not selling the cable at all on their official website.
I complained by 3-4 different ways (twitter, phone, email..) and 3 of them tell me to GTFO, but it semms that one way went to the 'complain service' which emailed me that they had send a cable for free.

can't tell you more, sorry..


----------



## Nefalius (Jul 15, 2014)

--


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 15, 2014)

that's exactly my plan.
Once i've got the cable, i'll give to anyone interested the ref of my case, if it might help


----------



## blender3d (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, as i wrote a couple of times. If there is even one out there, being able to measure the pin placements and possibly resistances on the connectors you can bet, it won't take a day for me to post a 3d model for the connector to the net. I won't pay a single cent to HP for their way of treating their customers.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 15, 2014)

once i've got the cable, i might be able to do that too


----------



## scanline (Jul 16, 2014)

well even tho i all ready have a cable that i bought  i talked to a hp rep and they sent me a coupon code  good for 125.00 on the hp direct website
 no minimum purchase  so i made out all right not bad for paying 42 for the cable plus 12 shipping


----------



## Nefalius (Jul 16, 2014)

--


----------



## GrievousMcG (Jul 16, 2014)

scanline said:


> no minimum purchase  so i made out all right not bad for paying 42 for the cable plus 12 shipping

Click to collapse



Well done.

I've written an e-mail to the HP rep and he came back to me offering 10% of the retail price which I've knocked back. I mean wow a whole $7.86 off the retail price of $78.67 AUD....

It will be good if people post their ways of obtaining the cable for half the above price or for free so we can all benefit.

EDIT: Trying to get HP to reduce the price of the cable and so far the rep has offered 10% and then 15% which brings it down to $66.87 AUD. Still too expensive in my opinion.


----------



## u363840 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi there
Anyone else got a 489.8Mb system update for the Slatebook x2 (seen tonight) ? Does anyone know what is it ?
Btw, is this thread the only active thread for the SX2 ?

Edit: build.prop if anyone interested : 




```
# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=4.3-17r20-05-24
ro.build.display.id=4.3-17r20-05-24
ro.build.version.incremental=4.3-17r20-05-24
ro.build.version.sdk=18
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.3
ro.build.date=Mon Jun 30 20:53:19 CST 2014
ro.build.date.utc=1404132799
ro.build.type=user
ro.build.user=H.M
ro.build.host=Android-Build-System
ro.build.tags=release-keys
ro.product.model=HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC
ro.product.brand=hp
ro.product.name=maya
ro.product.device=3645
ro.product.board=
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=Hewlett-Packard
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=tegra
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=3645
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=maya-user 4.3 4.3-17r20-05-24 17r20-05-24 release-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=hp/maya/3645:4.3/4.3-17r20-05-24/17r20-05-24:user/release-keys
ro.build.characteristics=tablet
# end build properties
ro.opengles.version = 131072
wifi.interface=wlan0
ap.interface=wlan0
rild.libpath=/system/lib/libril-icera.so
rild.libargs=-e rmnet0
persist.tegra.nvmmlite = 1
persist.wlan.ti.calibrated = 0
ro.ril.wake_lock_timeout=200000
ro.sf.lcd_density=240

#NFC
debug.nfc.fw_download=false
debug.nfc.se=false

#support dynamic resolution change property
ro.streaming.video.drs=true

# use glcomposer as the default compositor
persist.tegra.compositor=glcomposer

# disable EGL_BUFFER_PRESERVED extension for OpenGLRenderer
debug.hwui.render_dirty_regions=false

#enable Miracast game mode support
nvwfd.gamemode = 1

#supprot change conservative governor when audio playing in early suspend
media.audio.screen_off_playing=0

#max resolution supported for Miracast is 720p, represented interms of macroblocks
nvwfd.maxresolution_macroblocks = 3600

# No tethering support
ro.tether.denied=true

#supprot change conservative governor when audio playing in early suspend
media.audio.screen_off_playing=0


#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ro.with.gms=true
ro.carrier=unknown
ro.config.notification_sound=OnTheHunt.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Classic.ogg
ro.com.google.clientidbase=android-hp
ro.setupwizard.mode=OPTIONAL
ro.com.google.gmsversion=4.3_r4
drm.service.enabled=true
dalvik.vm.heapstartsize=16m
dalvik.vm.heapgrowthlimit=192m
dalvik.vm.heapsize=512m
dalvik.vm.heaptargetutilization=0.75
dalvik.vm.heapminfree=512k
dalvik.vm.heapmaxfree=8m
dalvik.vm.dexopt-flags=m=y
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt
tf.enable=y
```


----------



## mrzood (Jul 18, 2014)

Alex131089 said:


> Hi there
> Anyone else got a 489.8Mb system update for the Slatebook x2 (seen tonight) ? Does anyone know what is it ?
> Btw, is this thread the only active thread for the SX2 ?

Click to collapse



The system update is an update which breaks rooting methods.  I have the notification to install it but I'm not letting it install until there's some more information about it.

This is the general discussion thread, there's also a dev thread.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Jorge_O (Jul 18, 2014)

mrzood said:


> The system update is an update which breaks rooting methods.  I have the notification to install it but I'm not letting it install until there's some more information about it.
> 
> This is the general discussion thread, there's also a dev thread.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



I let it install and gone was my root! 

There´s also this thread about root 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2425232


----------



## u363840 (Jul 18, 2014)

Jorge_O said:


> I let it install and gone was my root!

Click to collapse



Yep, the install script is formatting /system 
Are you able to re-root again ?
Edit: seems not according to the other thread :x


----------



## scanline (Jul 18, 2014)

Will this update relock the bootloader I need to return for warranty service  my slatebook has been freezing a lot and the battery is total crap now


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## Jorge_O (Jul 18, 2014)

Alex131089 said:


> Yep, the install script is formatting /system
> Are you able to re-root again ?
> Edit: seems not according to the other thread :x

Click to collapse



As you know by now, with towelroot one cannot root anymore. Let´s hope the author finds a way out of it....


----------



## blender3d (Jul 19, 2014)

Since there is the possibility to install a custom recovery with just root, you may apply twrp or cwm recovery and hope the update won't overwrite the recovery. So you may apply root at any time. Did anyone try one of these old root safer for ota updates? Like voodoo root keeper or something?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## u363840 (Jul 21, 2014)

blender3d said:


> Did anyone try one of these old root safer for ota updates? Like voodoo root keeper or something?

Click to collapse





			
				https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.projectvoodoo.otarootkeeper&hl=en said:
			
		

> Requirement:
> - /system partition as Ext2, Ext3 or Ext4
> - *Upgrades not formatting or overwriting completely the /system partition*.

Click to collapse



Nop, won't work. Also, I don't feel confident flashing out the official recovery (and it would require the cable :/).


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 22, 2014)

Hey guys,

just a quick note to inform you that HP no longer wants to send me a cable, as they have finally understood that it was not available in their facilites in france..

So, they gently told me to GTFO and go buy a cable to any grocery, which i will not do *(as the cable price is 50% of the tablet price)*.

Basically, the tablet will then be used from time to time, and if useless, it will become a nice Xmas gift


----------



## mrzood (Jul 22, 2014)

What a shame.  Never again will I buy HP.

Time to look for an Asus TF-701t....

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gdfrisco (Jul 23, 2014)

*Amazing towelroot app*

No cable required, rooted and working like a charm. finally!
It didn't work with towelroot V3, it worked just fine with towelroot V1.
Finally, I can begin to enjoy my Slatebook X2!...


----------



## mrzood (Jul 23, 2014)

gdfrisco said:


> No cable required, rooted and working like a charm. finally!
> It didn't work with towelroot V3, it worked just fine with towelroot V1.
> Finally, I can begin to enjoy my Slatebook X2!...

Click to collapse



Did you apply the latest OTA that updates the original 4.3?


----------



## gdfrisco (Jul 23, 2014)

*Oui*



mrzood said:


> Did you apply the latest OTA that updates the original 4.3?

Click to collapse



Yes, I did.


----------



## mrzood (Jul 23, 2014)

gdfrisco said:


> Yes, I did.

Click to collapse



Good to know.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Nefalius (Jul 23, 2014)

--


----------



## GrievousMcG (Jul 23, 2014)

BENETNATH said:


> Basically, the tablet will then be used from time to time, and if useless, it will become a nice Xmas gift

Click to collapse



That's a real shame as we were looking forward to seeing what technical magic you could do with the Slatebook custom ROMS. Unless there is anyone here who want to sell their cable for a reasonable cost to him? It seems so stupid that HP has increased the cost of the cable from $50 to $78.

For those people who have applied the update to their Slatebook, what differences has the update made to it? Better battery life (it didn't seem to have made much differences to the base battery drain issue since the update)? Has the sound issue been fixed? What improvement have you guys noticed? 

For an update that was nearly 500 MB in size one would expect a major improvement in performance...

EDIT: spoken with the HP online support team and all they were able to tell me about the latest rollout was:



> 3:44*PM**Icyn:*It's for the random screen flickering, stability, random connection dropouts.
> 3:45*PM**Icyn:*I do apologize if that's the best information I can provide you right now since we don't get that much details from Android.

Click to collapse



As the rep mentioned, they just pass on the update.


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 23, 2014)

to be honest, i've released a couple of roms which might or not work.
basically, without testers, i have no desire to work for my own.
my pleasure is to  share, and if nobody wants/will use custom roms, mainly because of a stupid cable, that's the end of the story for me.
i've got other things to do in fact ^^ (namely my 3 kids and i are building a mamecab  )


----------



## mrzood (Jul 23, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> We need more proofs. At least few complained that it broke towelroot.
> Maybe he hadn't understood your question right and still has the original 4.3. For example, notification about new update (over 4.3) just came few days ago to me, while most others were seeing it for weeks already.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:39 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:28 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I may be screwed since I don't have a cable.  Is it possible to restore the stock recovery so I can perform the system update?  Currently using TWRP and it won't flash the OTA update zip.


----------



## kapyctnik (Jul 23, 2014)

Ok, I singed up to XDA just to share my experience with the new update which came approximately a week ago. 
First thing I noticed, that towelroot I used to get root with does not work anymore. People around here keep telling that v1 does work but I couldn't find it anywhere, since towelroot.com only has v3 avaliable for download.
On the brigth side they finally fixed sound problem, so music sounds nicely and is finally listenable through headphones. I haven't noticed any other changes tho.


----------



## u363840 (Jul 23, 2014)

kapyctnik said:


> First thing I noticed, that towelroot I used to get root with does not work anymore. People around here keep telling that v1 does work but I couldn't find it anywhere, since towelroot.com only has v3 avaliable for download.

Click to collapse


https://towelroot.com/tr1.apk 
But, which version used you to get root with in the first place ? v3 (this version refused to work with me) ?


----------



## kapyctnik (Jul 23, 2014)

Alex131089 said:


> https://towelroot.com/tr1.apk
> But, which version used you to get root with in the first place ? v3 (this version refused to work with me) ?

Click to collapse



Thank you, but link goes 404 for me. I used v3 in the first place and it used to work.


----------



## mrzood (Jul 24, 2014)

kapyctnik said:


> Thank you, but link goes 404 for me. I used v3 in the first place and it used to work.

Click to collapse



Hi, v1 here: http://files.mrzood.com/tr.apk

Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kapyctnik (Jul 24, 2014)

mrzood said:


> Hi, v1 here:
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thank you. The link worked but the app did not, it just freezes and then nothing happens.


----------



## mrzood (Jul 24, 2014)

kapyctnik said:


> Thank you. The link worked but the app did not, it just freezes and then nothing happens.

Click to collapse



Well, that is unfortunate.  Hopefully another method pops up that doesn't require the USB cable that HP is hoarding.


----------



## GrievousMcG (Jul 25, 2014)

BENETNATH said:


> Richard B. is the VP on HP support, he may help us ???

Click to collapse



A bit late in the day but I noticed that this Richard is a West Coast Eagles supporter which means he must be from the same town as me. Unfortunately I'm a supporter of a cross town club but don't worry our rivalries are good natured here. Anyway, decided to use that connection to send him a tweet about the cable. Let's see what happens.


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 25, 2014)

all possibilites have to be explored  good luck


----------



## Scratz (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm waiting for a SlateBook with 4.3 preinstalled for the next week.

Could anyone with the debugging cable (728141-001) get the pinout of the connector with a multimeter? Maybe, this way, we can cut the AC adapter's cable to make charging/data cable.

Just check the continuity between the USB and HP Propietary pins to see which correspond to each other.

P.S.: What is the output of the AC adapter? I'd like to know if it can be replaced with a 5V 2.1A USB wall plug.


----------



## mrzood (Jul 26, 2014)

Scratz said:


> I'm waiting for a SlateBook with 4.3 preinstalled for the next week.
> 
> Could anyone with the debugging cable (728141-001) get the pinout of the connector with a multimeter? Maybe, this way, we can cut the AC adapter's cable to make charging/data cable.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Charge plug is 15v. :/


----------



## Scratz (Jul 26, 2014)

mrzood said:


> Charge plug is 15v. :/

Click to collapse



Well... we can still mod the HP charger to add a female USB connector. Splicing the charger's cable with a USB male cable may be a quite tedious work, but I think it's worth.

I hope someone can post the pinout (5V, Data+, Data- and GND).


----------



## mrzood (Jul 26, 2014)

Anybody have the stock recovery .img file?


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 26, 2014)

I can give it on Monday, if not found before


----------



## u363840 (Jul 27, 2014)

mrzood said:


> Anybody have the stock recovery .img file?

Click to collapse




```
[email protected]:/ # dd if=/dev/block/platform/sdhci-tegra.3/by-name/SOS of=/sdcard/SOS.img
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
8388608 bytes transferred in 1.664 secs (5041230 bytes/sec)
[email protected]:/ # cd /sdcard/
[email protected]:/sdcard # ls -la SOS.img
-rw-rw-r-- root     sdcard_rw  8388608 2014-07-27 19:57 SOS.img
```

http://demo.ovh.eu/fr/e0a8e9531a41538c5bb6ace570e892ae/ (30 days, feel free to mirror/reupload)

Is this helpful ?


----------



## mrzood (Jul 27, 2014)

Alex131089 said:


> ```
> [email protected]:/ # dd if=/dev/block/platform/sdhci-tegra.3/by-name/SOS of=/sdcard/SOS.img
> 16384+0 records in
> 16384+0 records out
> ...

Click to collapse



Getting a 403 Forbidden message.

Edit: nevermind..  took the trailing / off the URL and it worked.  Trying to flash now.


----------



## mrzood (Jul 27, 2014)

mirror to stock recovery:

http://files.mrzood.com/SOS.img


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 28, 2014)

4.3 sources released by HP (check dev thread)


----------



## GrievousMcG (Jul 30, 2014)

BENETNATH said:


> 4.3 sources released by HP (check dev thread)

Click to collapse



Cheers.
Haven't heard a damn thing from Richard yet. How long did it take you to get a response, Ben?


----------



## BENETNATH (Jul 30, 2014)

he never replied to me


----------



## GrievousMcG (Jul 30, 2014)

BENETNATH said:


> he never replied to me

Click to collapse



Bummer...I'll see if I can find his e-mail address. Twitter is too short to write out a convincing argument for cheaper cables.


----------



## buginside (Jul 30, 2014)

Recieved today, comes with compilation 4.3-17r20-03-23


----------



## Ruskislate (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi there. My first post but have perused this forum from long ago :cyclops:

Received my Hp Slatebook x2 32gb two days ago and like it very much. Fast, good keyboard... Unfortunately I updated to google last update compilation 4.3-17r20-05-24 before reading xda posts, although ordered the hp 728141-001 cable for 57,62€ and i'm waiting for it.

Greetings.


----------



## lainol (Aug 6, 2014)

Ruskislate said:


> Hi there. My first post but have perused this forum from long ago :cyclops:
> 
> Received my Hp Slatebook x2 32gb two days ago and like it very much. Fast, good keyboard... Unfortunately I updated to google last update compilation 4.3-17r20-05-24 before reading xda posts, although ordered the hp 728141-001 cable for 57,62€ and i'm waiting for it.
> 
> Greetings.

Click to collapse



Same here, just received mine and updated without reading the full post... no root posible with towelroot on this compilation. Wipe partition / cache doesnt restore to the previous state.


----------



## marlar (Aug 7, 2014)

*Tablet shuddenly shuts down*

My wife has this tablet and is very pleased with it.

But it has recently got a couple of problems:

1.
The worst is that quite often when the battery is about half full or so, it shuts down without warnings, as if it has suddenly run out of power. Then she has to charge it a bit before she can power it on again.

2.
Once in a while it stops responding to touch events. At first we thought it was frozen, but the keyboard and mouse pad works fine. It does not seem to be a mechanical problem since a reboot will fix it without us twisting the screen or even touching it.

Are these two issues known problems with this tablet, and is there a fix for it? Or should we return it to the shop for repair while there is still warranty on it?

Thanks,
Martin


----------



## u363840 (Aug 7, 2014)

marlar said:


> But it has recently got a couple of problems:
> [..]
> Are these two issues known problems with this tablet, and is there a fix for it? Or should we return it to the shop for repair while there is still warranty on it?

Click to collapse



I would use warranty, looks like hardware problem to me ; you can still try to update to last version if not already but I don't believe it'll help


----------



## blender3d (Aug 8, 2014)

I agree. It looks like some hardware issues. However you may try a factory reset. Sometimes after updates or something like this android may tend to become unstable due to cache errors and stuff like this.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Scratz (Aug 9, 2014)

I've received mine today and I rooted it before updating (current: 4.3-17r20-03-23).

Will I lose my root status if I update it (minor update)?

Is it possible to flash a recovery with Flashify app (it flashes .img files)?

Thank you.


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## mrzood (Aug 9, 2014)

Scratz said:


> I've received mine today and I rooted it before updating (current: 4.3-17r20-03-23).
> 
> Will I lose my root status if I update it (minor update)?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You will lose root if you update.  Custom recoveries don't seem to flash the official update from my experience.  I chose to flash stock recovery and do the update since I have the cable, but after updating my computer would no longer recognize the device in fastboot mode.  Still trying to get it re-rooted.


----------



## Juanig (Aug 9, 2014)

mrzood said:


> You will lose root if you update.  Custom recoveries don't seem to flash the official update from my experience.  I chose to flash stock recovery and do the update since I have the cable, but after updating my computer would no longer recognize the device in fastboot mode.  Still trying to get it re-rooted.

Click to collapse



There are some chances of flashing recovery without fastboot, I know who could make it possible for us, I´ve already asked him for help.

Have you got a multimeter? could you do this for us?




Scratz said:


> Well... we can still mod the HP charger to add a female USB connector. Splicing the charger's cable with a USB male cable may be a quite tedious work, but I think it's worth.
> 
> I hope someone can post the pinout (5V, Data+, Data- and GND).

Click to collapse


----------



## GrievousMcG (Aug 9, 2014)

Right guys, apparently this e-mail address: [email protected] is linked to Richard Bailey who is VP for Customer Support and Services. So if you want to send him an e-mail regarding the cable this might be the best way to get in contact with him.

I'm going to try and send him an e-mail tomorrow to see if we at XDA can get some sort of deal on the cable. If you guys want to try, got ahead but remember you'll need to give HP a good reason to give us a deal on the cable such as positive publicity for them or whatnot.


----------



## Scratz (Aug 10, 2014)

*Disable the OTA Update notification (root)*

*Disable the OTA Update notification (root)*

If you have *rooted* your Slatebook x2 and want to *avoid an accidental OTA Update*, follow these steps.


*Method 1: Using FOTAKill*

1. Make sure you have checked *Unknown sources* in your *Security* settings.

2. Download FOTAKill.
Official thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=40671840

3. Run it on your Slatebook.

4. Reboot.

*Method 2: Using Disable Service*

1. Download *Disable Service* from Google Play.

2. Switch to *System Apps* tab.

3. Tap *Google Play services*.

4. Locate *SystemUpdateService* and uncheck it.

5. Grant root permissions if asked.

6. Reboot.


Now you shouldn't see the OTA notification.


*Special thanks:*

gnidorah


----------



## Nefalius (Aug 10, 2014)

--


----------



## Scratz (Aug 10, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> It's here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...ent-thread-t2809038/post54273158#post54273158 and doesn't require installing of custom recovery.

Click to collapse



Ops... Didn't find. I will edit it.

Do you know what happens if an action requires root privileges and you have not installed a permission granter (SuperSU or similar)?

Thank you.


----------



## Nefalius (Aug 10, 2014)

--


----------



## Scratz (Aug 10, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> If you don't have granter installed, then (at least supersu's and superuser's) su bin just silencely grants a root access.

Click to collapse



Didn't know. Thank you!


----------



## Nefalius (Aug 15, 2014)

--


----------



## Ruskislate (Aug 16, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> Huge success! We've got cableless wipeless boot unlocking: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=54854948 Overpriced cable is no more!

Click to collapse



What a very good news!! Just waiting for a method to root from last rom update without the overpriced cable, which won't arrive to me at least in 15 days, and later on unlock bootloader with that cableless new method.

Great. Thank's all masters 

Gatuperio on the lookout.


----------



## Nefalius (Aug 16, 2014)

--


----------



## lainol (Aug 16, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> Sorry, but unlocking requires a root!

Click to collapse



I'm not a noob in the android ecosystem. but sorry for the newbie question:

One of the purposes of unlock bootloader is grant superuser permissions, right?

So... if you want root thru unlocking bootloader you need root?


----------



## Nefalius (Aug 16, 2014)

--


----------



## Ruskislate (Aug 16, 2014)

gnidorah said:


> Sorry, but unlocking requires a root!

Click to collapse



I knew that you need root to unlock bootloader with cableless method. Read my post carefully 

Thanks.

Gatuperio on the lookout.


----------



## Nefalius (Aug 16, 2014)

--


----------



## lainol (Aug 17, 2014)

Answer from HP support, I will try to translate it to English with the help of google translator:


En respuesta a su correo electrónico, el Slatebook no trae cable de conexión USB, si quiere conectar el Slatebook a un ordenador deberá buscar en alguna tienda informática o de electrónica el cable que desea y de la misma manera indicarle que no le podemos asegurar que la conexión la pueda ejecutar debido a los protocolos de los puertos de conexión.

En referencia a los superusuarios HP no soporta dicha modificación, en todo caso deberá contactar a los desarrolladores del Sistema Operativo en este caso Android para ver la posibilidad de realizar la solicitud de la cual nos hace referencia.

Una vez más gracias por confiar en HP.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Slatebook not bring the USB cable, if you want to connect the Slatebook to a computer you must search any computer or electronics store for  the cable you want and tell the same way you can not ensure that the connection can run due to protocols connection ports. 

Referring to superuser, HP does not support the modification, in any event you should contact the developers of the Android operating system to see the possibility of the application of which makes us reference.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

BLAH BLAH BLAH......


----------



## mrzood (Aug 17, 2014)

At this point there's no point in contacting HP support.  3rd party suppliers have the cable.

It's a miracle in itself that HP released the source code.

Where I got mine... http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IUNZTQO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## u363840 (Aug 17, 2014)

If someone is looking for steps to update *from rooted/rootable*(i.e. not the latest OTA) to lastest 4.3 rooted : 

Root using TowerRoot v1 if not already : http://files.mrzood.com/tr.apk
Flash custom recovery (http://www.mediafire.com/download/kmj2squn7culy36/2014-07-08-TWRP-recovery.img from dev topic seems to be the best choice) using Flashify (app store / topic) to flash modified update & root
Get this modified update https://drive.google.com/folderview...&usp=sharing&tid=0ByyEP_2OsyDfUDFxT1cyd0VIbEk (from here and explained here : original & not flashing recovery, verified) and also the lastest SuperSU, put these files either in /cache/ or /sdcard2/ (/sdcard/ is not accessible in recovery currently apparently)
Boot in recovery, flash the modified update then SuperSU to restore root access, then you can wipe cache
You tablet should boot updated and with root access 
Optional bootloader unlock (only if you plan to flash future custom ROM, could brick if not done properly) : follow instructions from this post

Have fun


----------



## mrzood (Aug 17, 2014)

Alex131089 said:


> If someone is looking for steps to update from rooted/rootable to lastest 4.3 rooted :
> 
> Root using TowerRoot v1 if not already : http://files.mrzood.com/tr.apk
> Flash custom recovery (http://www.mediafire.com/download/kmj2squn7culy36/2014-07-08-TWRP-recovery.img from dev topic seems to be the best choice) using Flashify (app store / topic) to flash modified update & root
> ...

Click to collapse



FWIW, Towel root may or may not work if you're on the latest update.  There really needs to be a big red flashing disclaimer in the OP to NOT UPDATE TO THE LATEST OTA IF YOU DON'T HAVE A CABLE

If you update you're SOL unless you get a cable.


----------



## lainol (Aug 19, 2014)

mrzood said:


> FWIW, Towel root may or may not work if you're on the latest update.  There really needs to be a big red flashing disclaimer in the OP to NOT UPDATE TO THE LATEST OTA IF YOU DON'T HAVE A CABLE
> 
> If you update you're SOL unless you get a cable.

Click to collapse



OTA update installed... is there any way to revert the update? I mean.. a totally factory reset.


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## Ruskislate (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi there, at last I got the cable faster than expected and rooted and unlocked the bootloader on the last rom with hp slate 8 method. I had to pay 57,62€ for a cable with no hp sign on it and china made looking which seems worth 2€ 

Happy anyway.

Gatuperio on the lookout.


----------



## mrzood (Aug 19, 2014)

lainol said:


> OTA update installed... is there any way to revert the update? I mean.. a totally factory reset.

Click to collapse



Not unless you have the cable.


----------



## smidra (Aug 28, 2014)

*Slatebook Screen Replacement*

Hi, anybody has an idea where to buy a reasonably priced screen glass (digitizer) for the slatebook? I dropped it from my hand in a cover AND bag and it cracked  The LCD is OK, but the glass is cracked and the digitizer is not working. HP Czech is charging $450 to replace it while a new Slatebook is $230 here... I just do not want to throw the broken one away... Thanks for all tips!


----------



## mrzood (Aug 28, 2014)

smidra said:


> Hi, anybody has an idea where to buy a reasonably priced screen glass (digitizer) for the slatebook? I dropped it from my hand in a cover AND bag and it cracked  The LCD is OK, but the glass is cracked and the digitizer is not working. HP Czech is charging $450 to replace it while a new Slatebook is $230 here... I just do not want to throw the broken one away... Thanks for all tips!

Click to collapse



That's rough.  Best bet is probably going to find a 'bricked' slatebook on ebay/auction and salvage the parts.  The device just isn't popular enough for there to be cheap replacement parts all over.


----------



## Tadukli (Aug 28, 2014)

*updating slatebook x2 to 4.3-17r20-03-23 and root*

Hi friends,
I have a slatebook x2, in 4.2.2-17r14-17-20 rooted with Towelroot v1.
is it possible to update my tablet to the  v 4.3-17r20-03-23 via microsd and root it again with Towelrootv1 ? 
like Scratz's method shown here (post #71) :

http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...ook-x2-maya-development-thread-t2809038/page8


It would be cool if it's possible, because I read that the 4.3 will correct the ' yellow tint' of the screen in order to get more 'white color'.

Thanks in advance for your help
Regards


----------



## mrzood (Aug 28, 2014)

Tadukli said:


> Hi friends,
> I have a slatebook x2, in 4.2.2-17r14-17-20 rooted with Towelroot v1.
> is it possible to update my tablet to the  v 4.3-17r20-03-23 via microsd and root it again with Towelrootv1 ?
> like Scratz's method shown here (post #71) :
> ...

Click to collapse



No no no don't update unless you root first and then unlock the bootloader and then flash a custom recovery otherwise you will be stuck without root and you will not be able to do anything

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tadukli (Aug 28, 2014)

thanks for you help mrzood. 
my tablet is in rooted (in 4.2), so then I have to  unlock the bootloader. 

It's a bit risky, and I haven't the expensive usb-cable in case of bricking (it's more complicated than android chinese phones or tablets)

I don't understand well the method used to install the unlocked.img  with Alex131089 methods, unlocking bootloader is not mentioned
(by the way, the locked.img is used for what?)


----------



## mrzood (Aug 28, 2014)

Tadukli said:


> thanks for you help mrzood.
> my tablet is in rooted (in 4.2), so then I have to  unlock the bootloader.
> 
> It's a bit risky, and I haven't the expensive usb-cable in case of bricking (it's more complicated than android chinese phones or tablets)
> ...

Click to collapse



I'm not home at the moment but once I get there I can explain in more detail how to go through the processes

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Tadukli (Aug 28, 2014)

mrzood said:


> I'm not home at the moment but once I get there I can explain in more detail how to go through the processes
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



thanks a lot


----------



## Nefalius (Aug 29, 2014)

--


----------



## mrzood (Aug 29, 2014)

Only suggesting to unlock the BL for potential future kernels.  Why not unlock anyway?


----------



## Nefalius (Aug 29, 2014)

--


----------



## Tadukli (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks all for your help, I'll do the update this weekend


----------



## Tadukli (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks all, update to last update 4.3-17R20-05-24 with root access Ok for me. :victory:
But howerver I made a data wipe, one tv application present screen a little vertical offset, 
and another one (box'n tv)  crash every time when executing the appli


----------



## BENETNATH (Sep 2, 2014)

can someone dump me the latest available recovery.img ? (i dunno if it was changed by latest OTA

tks


----------



## smidra (Sep 3, 2014)

mrzood said:


> That's rough.  Best bet is probably going to find a 'bricked' slatebook on ebay/auction and salvage the parts.  The device just isn't popular enough for there to be cheap replacement parts all over.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately it's so unpopular, that even bricked ones are hard to find. 
Anyway, I will keep searching, thanks... Maybe I can test some ROM's on it in the meantime, if it gets bricked it does not really matter


----------



## BENETNATH (Sep 4, 2014)

does anyone have the 4.3 source code mirrored?


----------



## BENETNATH (Sep 4, 2014)

New TWRP released in dev thread (see my sign)
lacks still selinux full support but i'm working on it


----------



## BENETNATH (Sep 5, 2014)

It's really quiet here ...

did someone with 4.3 try this rooting method ?
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2565758


----------



## Tadukli (Sep 5, 2014)

BENETNATH said:


> It's really quiet here ...
> 
> did someone with 4.3 try this rooting method ?
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2565758

Click to collapse



I used this method to root 4.3 : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54885158&postcount=878
it works fine

any idea to mask the menubar at the bottom ?


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## BENETNATH (Sep 5, 2014)

Tadukli said:


> I used this method to root 4.3 : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54885158&postcount=878
> it works fine
> 
> any idea to mask the menubar at the bottom ?

Click to collapse



i was wandering for a solution to users that are yet on latest 4.3, without cable and want to root.

by the way, did someone try the TWRP recovery ?
it's working well for backup/restore

a cooked rom should appear rapidly


----------



## najamm (Sep 6, 2014)

I rooted my slatebook x2, 4.3-17r20-03-23, installed TWRP, unlocked bootloader (thanks mrzood!).

Now can I over-the-air update to the latest HP update (4.3-17R20-05-24) and keep my root?

Do i update a different way (download update and use TWRP to apply it)?

After the OTA update, is root access still there, or do i need to do something else?

Thanks all!


----------



## mrzood (Sep 6, 2014)

Thought I sent you a PM hours ago but it was written up in a different tab... Linked you a zip of the 4.3 update that you can use to restore with in TWRP.

---------- Post added at 04:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 AM ----------




BENETNATH said:


> i was wandering for a solution to users that are yet on latest 4.3, without cable and want to root.
> 
> by the way, did someone try the TWRP recovery ?
> it's working well for backup/restore
> ...

Click to collapse



Have not flashed it yet... The older one worked fine with backup/restore.


----------



## najamm (Sep 6, 2014)

mrzood said:


> Thought I sent you a PM hours ago but it was written up in a different tab... Linked you a zip of the 4.3 update that you can use to restore with in TWRP.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



yup, the twrp rooted image worked great!.  willll update about battery life tomorrow.


----------



## cartmanotfat (Sep 6, 2014)

mrzood said:


> Thought I sent you a PM hours ago but it was written up in a different tab... Linked you a zip of the 4.3 update that you can use to restore with in TWRP.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:27 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 AM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Can you give it here please ? This link (https://drive.google.com/folderview...&usp=sharing&tid=0ByyEP_2OsyDfUDFxT1cyd0VIbEk) is dead ...


----------



## najamm (Sep 7, 2014)

If you private message mrzood, i'm sure he will send link. since its on his personal site i don't want to repost it here without his permission.

As for the battery life, it was the same batter drain with the dock connected. HOWEVER* when i turned off wifi advanced option when the slatebook goes in sleep mode, there is NO drain! 

Usually when i leave my slatebook sleep overnight, it pretty much dies. But today, its still 100%


----------



## mrzood (Sep 7, 2014)

Latest OTA pre-rooted: http://files.mrzood.com/4.3-17r20-05-24-rooted.zip

**NOT A FLASHABLE ZIP**

- Unzip and extract the folder to your TWRP backups folder
- Restore from backup.
- Enjoy better battery life and latest rooted OTA.

I don't know how to make it a flashable ZIP.  If someone wants to, I will host it.


----------



## vinscarter (Sep 7, 2014)

*lost in root*

Hello everybody,

I have the slatebook with the 4.3 update (build 4.3-17r20-05-24)
I want to root it but I don't want to buy the expensive cable to do it.
Is it possible ? is there any tuto ?

Thank's !:victory:


----------



## BENETNATH (Sep 8, 2014)

not yet



vinscarter said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> I have the slatebook with the 4.3 update (build 4.3-17r20-05-24)
> I want to root it but I don't want to buy the expensive cable to do it.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## BENETNATH (Sep 8, 2014)

mrzood said:


> Have not flashed it yet... The older one worked fine with backup/restore.

Click to collapse



just to explain what's better, now you can backup/save on external devices. meaning that you can just boot on recovery, plug a usb drive and backup on it directly. that can be useful, for restoring too, eg: putting your rooted TWRP backup on a usb key and restore directly from it.


----------



## BENETNATH (Sep 9, 2014)

TWRP 2.8 released
Full SElinux support and still flashable !
check dev thread


----------



## Juanig (Sep 9, 2014)

mrzood said:


> I don't know how to make it a flashable ZIP.  If someone wants to, I will host it.

Click to collapse



I made it, I'll upload next weekend. 






BENETNATH said:


> just to explain what's better, now you can backup/save on external devices. meaning that you can just boot on recovery, plug a usb drive and backup on it directly. that can be useful, for restoring too, eg: putting your rooted TWRP backup on a usb key and restore directly from it.

Click to collapse



And of course data/media support. It was very painful to loose all files stored in internal memory every factory reset. Now we can set the storage to use between internal sd, external micro sd, dock sd and usb.


----------



## Juanig (Sep 14, 2014)

mrzood said:


> Latest OTA pre-rooted: http://files.mrzood.com/4.3-17r20-05-24-rooted.zip
> 
> **NOT A FLASHABLE ZIP**
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Juanig said:


> I made it, I'll upload next weekend.

Click to collapse



Flashable zips of latest ROM stock and stock rooted here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=55449722&postcount=136


----------



## Scratz (Sep 14, 2014)

mrzood said:


> Latest OTA pre-rooted: http://files.mrzood.com/4.3-17r20-05-24-rooted.zip
> 
> **NOT A FLASHABLE ZIP**
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



It worked, even omitting /data partition. Thank you!


----------



## mrzood (Sep 15, 2014)

Scratz said:


> It worked, even omitting /data partition. Thank you!

Click to collapse



Good deal!

@Juanig provided a flashable rooted 4.3 latest OTA ZIP which is mirrored on my hosting.  Link in the Dev thread.


----------



## jack1197 (Sep 15, 2014)

mrzood said:


> Good deal!
> 
> @Juanig provided a flashable rooted 4.3 latest OTA ZIP which is mirrored on my hosting.  Link in the Dev thread.

Click to collapse



So can i just use the stock recovery menu to load this to root my device? And if i do so will i lose un-backed-up data?

(Sorry if its in the thread somewhere, but i don't fancy reading through 90 pages to find out)


----------



## mrzood (Sep 15, 2014)

jack1197 said:


> So can i just use the stock recovery menu to load this to root my device? And if i do so will i lose un-backed-up data?
> 
> (Sorry if its in the thread somewhere, but i don't fancy reading through 90 pages to find out)

Click to collapse



You'll need to use TWRP to flash.

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jack1197 (Sep 15, 2014)

mrzood said:


> You'll need to use TWRP to flash.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



OK, that requires a cable to install, right?
Is it likely that in the near future it will be possible to root without a cable?


----------



## mrzood (Sep 15, 2014)

jack1197 said:


> OK, that requires a cable to install, right?
> Is it likely that in the near future it will be possible to root without a cable?

Click to collapse



Are you already on the latest OTA?  All versions prior can be rooted without cable.  All info is in the dev thread.

Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jack1197 (Sep 15, 2014)

mrzood said:


> Are you already on the latest OTA?  All versions prior can be rooted without cable.  All info is in the dev thread.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D851 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



unfortunately i believe so, 4.3-17r20-05-24
am i right in saying that the reason previous versions could be rooted without a cable is due to towelroot?
EDIT: also, is there any known way to downgrade android


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## BENETNATH (Sep 16, 2014)

No solution atm, sorry.


----------



## jack1197 (Sep 16, 2014)

BENETNATH said:


> No solution atm, sorry.

Click to collapse



Thanks anyway, I'll keep a close eye on this thread


----------



## BENETNATH (Sep 16, 2014)

jack1197 said:


> Thanks anyway, I'll keep a close eye on this thread

Click to collapse



if youve got spare time, you should give a try to towelroot with modstrings https://towelroot.com/modstrings.html


----------



## jack1197 (Sep 17, 2014)

BENETNATH said:


> if youve got spare time, you should give a try to towelroot with modstrings (removed link from quote due to new user restrictions)

Click to collapse



Thanks for that, I tried the basic ones(method and align), none sucessfully rooted(most simply said incompatible), however, with align set to 0, method 1,2, and 3 caused towelroot to crash, not sure if thats anything special, but it was different, and they might show promise?

I might try some more options later.


----------



## BENETNATH (Sep 17, 2014)

great. there are quite a huge number of possibilities, so good luck ^^


----------



## blender3d (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm afraid, that doesn't mean it would success with other variables. TowelRoot exploided a bug which came with older Linux Kernel versions and the way Android uses/compiles them. In case, the app crashes because this vulnerability has been removed. Sorry mate!

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## lainol (Sep 28, 2014)

please delete this post


----------



## ram1986 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi, I am using the latest 4.3 build (rooted) and I just noticed something. The clickpad on My keyboard dock doesn't seem to work anymore. I know it is very minor and useless feature but wanted to check if anyone else is facing this issue.


----------



## Stenlius (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone had strange power off's while the tablet is sleeping? It sleeps for a random time and shuts down without any reason. Did factory reset, the battery holds a charge normal, only does it when it is detached from the base. I bought this slatebook with the latest update installed,  so no way to root and diagnose it a little deeper. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## smidra (Oct 2, 2014)

I have the same issue. No solution though. Seems to go away when I turn off wifi. I am also experiencing random battery drains when the wifi is on and the tablet is sleeping.


----------



## BENETNATH (Oct 2, 2014)

personnaly, i always turn wifi off when the tab is sleeping, otherwise battery is drained


----------



## Stenlius (Oct 2, 2014)

My WIFI is set to be always on only when the tablet is charging, so it turns off after a few minutes of inactivity and doesn't drain the battery at all - 1% overnight if the tablet works and it's not powered off by itself. 
I believe that it's a firmware issue - when the tablet arrived it asked me to do an "EC firmware upgrade" when i plugged the charger for the first time, maybe this has something to do with all the problems, it was ver. 19.10, the upgrade was to ver. 19.11, or it's more general in the android 4.3 image. 
I returned the tablet today for warranty service and asked if they can downgrade to a clean 4.2 system image, will post the results when I get it back, hopefully it will be alright.


----------



## Scratz (Oct 5, 2014)

My Slatebook X2 automatically turns on randomly. I fully turn it off and I find it on later sometimes. I've not any alarm...

It has the latest OTA rooted.

Anyone else with this problem?


----------



## blender3d (Oct 5, 2014)

Yep... this has been reported many times. Beside HP must have screwed up Android at all. Tegra 4 device with 28k points on antutu seems ridiculous.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GrievousMcG (Nov 4, 2014)

It appears that the Slatebook 14 has been updated to KitKat 4.4.2, so I was wondering if anyone has heard anything for  our Slatebook x2? Or dare I say, Lollipop?


----------



## ianzappaian (Nov 4, 2014)

wish on---hp are crap at updating devices---wont buy another hp product


----------



## Jorge_O (Nov 4, 2014)

ianzappaian said:


> wish on---hp are crap at updating devices---wont buy another hp product

Click to collapse



Same here. The X2 is full of problems.


----------



## jjta (Nov 6, 2014)

*Sad but true*

Slatebook is a good machine and really does challenge the transformer series. However the lack of support from HP has killed this hybrid system. Can't even track down a reliable seller for the over priced USB cable. I think I;m gonna throw in the towel an get a t701.


----------



## smidra (Nov 20, 2014)

I just bought a third Slatebook X2 (first one cracked the screen), this one is for my gf. And I have to say it is very sad, but though the absolute lack of support, idiotic spare parts pricing and no SW updates it is still the best tablet with keyboard dock out there. I hate to say that, because it could have been so much better. I really wanted to buy something else. I really did. But there is no alternative for me. 
There is nothing out there with full HD, FRONT facing TWO speakers and a decent CPU that has a keyboard dock with a free positioning joint. Please let me know if there is. 
So even though I hate HP for killing a device with such potential, I simply see no other choice. Thanks to all the devs that it can at least be rooted!


----------



## ianzappaian (Nov 24, 2014)

*Rom building*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2073370


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## JoGoiA (Nov 27, 2014)

*Downgrade my slate 10 x2*

Hello everybody !
I stupidly update my statebook to the new OTA and immediately loose my root... The last OTA is towelroot proof and I can't root it anymore.
That's why I wish to downgrade it to previous version (4.2 or previous 4.3).
- I first try to perform a Factory Reset but the system still the new 4.3 after the reset...
- HP provides file for the previous version of the slatebook OS (sp63672 (version 4.2) and sp64892 (version 4.3)).
I follow the instructions but my device give me this error with the 2 files :

```
-- Install /sdcard ...
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
Installing update...
assert failed: !less_than_int(1340712590, getprop("ro.build.date.utc"))
E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted.﻿
```
- I also try to root with thes links :
              - http://forum.xda-developers.com/galaxy-s2/general/root-ics-jb-universal-root-rom-flashing-t2358996
              - http://forum.xda-developers.com/gal...12-2012-universal-rooting-phones-rom-t1746794
But have no success. I have a signature error with any file I found here...

What can I do (beside crying...) ?


----------



## BENETNATH (Nov 27, 2014)

buy the cable


----------



## JoGoiA (Nov 27, 2014)

BENETNATH said:


> buy the cable

Click to collapse



Crapitty crap !


----------



## blender3d (Nov 27, 2014)

Unfortunately there is nothing you could do. You may only acquire root again with the overpriced proprietary cable of HP.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## gamer35 (Nov 28, 2014)

could someone provide us with the usb cable photos ( hp slatebook x2 plug side) and the exact possible pinout  and if the cable is usb 2.0 or 3.0  and thanks


----------



## bunstuffer (Dec 1, 2014)

*confused*

first, thanks to all contributing to the rooting of the x2. I'm a bit confused tho as I am trying to follow the different threads and just not sure about the order of things. I am on the first 4.3 with towel root installed. I have installed adb and the other recommended software to my win8 box but my .android file does not have an usb.ini file in it. I have the infamous cable and it does show up as hp slate x2 in explorer when I connect via usb, I can work with the different storage on it but when I do a adb devices nothing shows. 
I have usb debugging on, installed fastboot etc nothing changed. 
I'm also confused as to do I need both the Maya image or is the 2014 TWRP recovery enough?
By the way has anyone looked at the ipad usb recharge plug? I've seen them everywhere and the ends look the same as the x2 cable although the wiring may be different. These are so cheap to buy and test if anyone is electronically inclined and the connections fit. I'll have to pick one up at the dollar store and check if the plug is the same without actually connecting the usb end to anything. I understand with different wiring it could do damages.
Thanks,


----------



## blender3d (Dec 1, 2014)

I can't define the correct position of a needed change right in the two threads about the x2 but you will have to do changes to the inf driver files on your computer or use an Unix os in order to get the x2 running adb. Just do a quick review of these two threads and you will find it. However i thought the iPad connections are much smaller than the x2's.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bunstuffer (Dec 2, 2014)

*still confused*

thanks. I am rooted with towel root v1 but it seems to drop it as every time I use titanium backup it says I need root privileges so I have to re-install towel root.  I would like permanent root and have my personal apps running off a dedicated sd card rather then internal storage.  I'm not sure of the actual connector name but used ipad since it is i something but it does look similar. I think it maybe closer to iphone. i will take my keyboard or usb plug with me and try it for size next time I venture into a store. 
I seem to have the same problem with linux as I've installed sdk on my netrunner box and my .andriod file does not have a inf file in it. I will keep at it but in the meantime if I connect in linux as a camera I can still access all my files so all is not lost.


----------



## blender3d (Dec 2, 2014)

It's been a while since i installed the SDK on a Linux machine. If i remember right you must acquire the USB vendor id and add it to the udev policy configuration. Check the Android developer portal for more information. 
If you successfully rooted with towel root and your apps can't get root access, you may have to install superSU. Did you install a root manager like superSU or superuser already?

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## bunstuffer (Dec 2, 2014)

*re:*

yes I had installed superuser prior and after installing towel root.  I could uninstall and re-install to see if it makes a difference.  Since I have a separate folder of all my apks i installed they can be removed or re-installed anytime.  I will read up a bit more on sdk on linux and see if I can come up with anything new. I've been using linux for about 10 years but still consider my self a newbee.  I only keep winblows as a os for certain programs. 
I also have an hp mini 110 which is the same size as the slate x2 that has win 7 & netrunner so maybe I'll work with it since I detest win 8. 
Not sure if it's cool to list a site here but I get all my apps from one website, save them  and don't deal with google store at all unless absolutely necessary. 
I may start from scratch since i have no files on the slate and just start with towel root and su.


----------



## groumfi (Dec 11, 2014)

*Auto shutdown when undocked*

Hi there,

I'm trying to understand why my 2 x Slatebook X2 are draining battery during the night so fast when they are docked.
I started my troubleshoot by leaving the Slatebook undocked. And it appears that battery drain much slower.

However, I have noticed that the Slatebook shutdown itself after few hours. I've captured logcat :



```
[...]
D/SQLiteConnection( 1292): Enabled WAL + NORMAL mode
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:enable - sensor Accelerometer (handle 1) dis -> en
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:Accelerometer sensor state change what=1
I/MPL-storeload(  934): /data/inv_cal_data.bin size = 4336
I/MPL-storeload(  934): Bytes read = 4336
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:handle = 1
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:flags = 1
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:enable : mEnabled = 2
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:sen_mask= 0x70
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:enableSensors - sensors: 0x70
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:enableSensors - disable gyro
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:enableSensors - enable accel
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:enableSensors - disable compass
V/Sensors (  934): setDelay : 200000000 ns, (5.00 Hz)
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:wanted rate for all sensors : 200000000 ns, mpl rate: 200000 us, (5.00 Hz)
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:MPL gyro sample rate: 200000
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:MPL accel sample rate: 200000
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:MPL compass sample rate: 200000
V/Sensors (  934): setDelay : 20000000 ns, (50.00 Hz)
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:wanted rate for all sensors : 20000000 ns, mpl rate: 20000 us, (50.00 Hz)
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:MPL gyro sample rate: 20000
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:MPL accel sample rate: 20000
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:MPL compass sample rate: 20000
[COLOR="Red"]I/ActivityManager(  934): START u0 {act=android.intent.action.ACTION_REQUEST_SHUTDOWN flg=0x10000000 cmp=android/com.android.server.ShutdownActivity (has extras)} from pid 934
W/PowerServiceClient-JNI(  934): Invalid data
I/ShutdownActivity(  934): onCreate(): confirm=false
D/ShutdownThread(  934): Notifying thread to start shutdown longPressBehavior=1[/COLOR]
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:enable - sensor Accelerometer (handle 1) en -> dis
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:Accelerometer sensor state change what=1
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:handle = 1
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:flags = 0
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:enable : mEnabled = 0
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:sen_mask= 0x0
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:enableSensors - sensors: 0x0
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:enableSensors - disable gyro
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:enableSensors - disable accel
E/BatteryWidgetReceiver(32489): ====================== BatteryWidgetReceiver onReceive = android.intent.action.BATTERY_CHANGED
E/BatteryWidgetReceiver(32489): ====================== BatteryWidgetReceiver in battery changed
D/dalvikvm(  934): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 1170K, 28% free 12727K/17480K, paused 57ms, total 60ms
I/dalvikvm-heap(  934): Grow heap (frag case) to 13.158MB for 635812-byte allocation
V/Sensors (  934): HAL:enableSensors - disable compass
I/MPL-storeload(  934): mpl state size = 4336
E/MPL-storeload(  934): calData from inv_save_mpl_states, size=2
I/MPL-storeload(  934): cal data size to write = 4336
I/MPL-storeload(  934): Bytes written = 4336
I/Sensors (  934): HAL:Cal file updated
V/Sensors (  934): setDelay : 20000000 ns, (50.00 Hz)
D/dalvikvm(32051): GC_CONCURRENT freed 400K, 20% free 2731K/3396K, paused 0ms+3ms, total 99ms
D/dalvikvm(  934): GC_FOR_ALLOC freed 10K, 27% free 13337K/18104K, paused 43ms, total 43ms
W/PowerServiceClient-JNI(  934): Invalid data
I/ShutdownThread(  934): Sending shutdown broadcast...
W/SyncManager(  934): Writing sync state before shutdown...
```

Any idea ?
Thx

S.


----------



## JoGoiA (Dec 13, 2014)

*HDMI output resolution*

Hi everyone !
I got the cable and I have root access but I still can't do what I want...
Here's my problem : I want to connect my slatebook on a non-HD/non HDMI screen.
I have the HDMI->DVI cable and everything works fluently but the resolution of my screen is 1680x1050px and the HDMI output send a 1920x1080 video flux.
So, My screen crop the picture and texts are so blocky I can't even read them...
I though that with root acces, I will change the resolution (Done) and the HDMI will output the same resolution than my slatebook but I was wrong ! Even with a 1680x1050px resolution, the HDMI output still in 1080.
I install ubuntu for android but as it use the android core of the slatebook to acceed the hardware, the HDMI output still at the wrong resolution.

Has anyone an idea about how to control the output format of the HDMI plug ?


----------



## ianzappaian (Dec 13, 2014)

install second screen apk you can change the res it works great on my old sony tv


----------



## JoGoiA (Dec 14, 2014)

sorry ianzappaian, I already tried this option...
farmerbb, who developed second screen explain in this post (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=53812284&postcount=49) that 


> ... it changes the device resolution to 720p or 1080p but the actual output is dependent on the display you are connected to and cannot be changed.

Click to collapse



It drive me a little crazy... 

Funny (or not...) fact : the expensive cable don't charge the tablet while it's connected...


----------



## Jorge_O (Dec 15, 2014)

groumfi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm trying to understand why my 2 x Slatebook X2 are draining battery during the night so fast when they are docked.
> I started my troubleshoot by leaving the Slatebook undocked. And it appears that battery drain much slower.
> ...

Click to collapse



groumfi

My educated guess is that the circuit that charges the tablet battery from the base battery never sleeps and keeps on draining power as long as tablet and base are docked


----------



## groumfi (Dec 15, 2014)

Jorge_O said:


> groumfi
> 
> My educated guess is that the circuit that charges the tablet battery from the base battery never sleeps and keeps on draining power as long as tablet and base are docked

Click to collapse



Yes, that would be my understanding too.
But, I don't understand the auto shutdown when the tablet is un-docked


----------



## kykjones (Dec 16, 2014)

marlar said:


> My wife has this tablet and is very pleased with it.
> 
> But it has recently got a couple of problems:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Martin

I'm suffereing exactly what you've described in #2. Ive taken the unit to support 4 times but after some hous... the same. how is yours?


----------



## BENETNATH (Dec 16, 2014)

both #1 and #2 are not seen (yet) on mine..


----------



## Timsalabim2 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Ubuntu ROM ?*



JoGoiA said:


> Hi everyone !
> I got the cable and I have root access but I still can't do what I want...
> Here's my problem : I want to connect my slatebook on a non-HD/non HDMI screen.
> I have the HDMI->DVI cable and everything works fluently but the resolution of my screen is 1680x1050px and the HDMI output send a 1920x1080 video flux.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I also have the cable and rooted, but have not tested the HDMI plug yet... So no answer to your question but I do have an question on your post...
Can you paste a link for the Ubunto rom you are using on the SlateBook x2  ? I find it very interseting to install that ROM on my slatebook x2.
I konw Ubuntu is working on making ROMS for  android hardware, but didn't know one of them works for the slatebook x2 

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## JoGoiA (Dec 19, 2014)

Timsalabim2 said:


> Can you paste a link for the Ubunto rom you are using on the SlateBook x2  ? I find it very interseting to install that ROM on my slatebook x2.

Click to collapse



Hello Timsalabim.
I don't have installed a custom rom on my slatebook yet. I just use the linuxonandroid app to install "Ubuntu for android 13.10" but it's not a rom that replace the default rom of the slatebook. It's an Ubuntu that you can drive from android through a remote system... Not very satisfying in fact.
But since I saw that I can flash CWM, I will soon try different custom rom... 

My problem still unresolved but I got a clue. With second screen installed, when I plug HDMI cable, my screen is not recognise and second screen suggest a 640x480 resolution. I think it's because of the DVI-HDMI convertion cable that broke the monitor recognition.
Does anyone thinks there's a way to "teach" android witch screen I plug to it ? Some sort of screen driver for android... Or a way to set the default resolution to anything else than 640x480 ?


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## Burqaman (Dec 27, 2014)

*Need some advices*

Hi, 

first of all sorry for bad english, not my language but since most french forums threads about this particular device are troll threads or just inactive, i'm gonna ask here (i have some noob questions to ask).

I've got no experience in Android and tablets in general and i need to know if it's easy to update Android version from 4.2.2 to 4.3 and if this update fix the yellowish tint problem. Also is there any way to fix the battery draining problem ? 

I still didn't buy the HP x2, thanks in advance.


----------



## JoGoiA (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello !
It's very easy to upgrade from 4.2 to 4.3. But if you do so, you can't use Towelroot anymore and you'll need the 60€ cable to root your device.
The last update correct the yellowish tint problem and the sound problem that appear with the first 4.3 update.
My advise : do not upgrade if you want a rooted device. Then, you can update after flashing a good recover...


----------



## Burqaman (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for fast reply 

Honestly, i didn't understood what you've said about "flashing a good recover"... As said before, i've never used a tablet before, the slatebook x2 will be my first purchase.


----------



## JoGoiA (Dec 27, 2014)

Burqaman said:


> Honestly, i didn't understood what you've said about "flashing a good recover"...

Click to collapse



Answer in french by PM ^^.


----------



## Ruskislate (Jan 1, 2015)

marlar said:


> My wife has this tablet and is very pleased with it.
> 
> But it has recently got a couple of problems:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



#2 is happening to me but if you tilt the table a bit back or forth when docked, try touch and so on, it will eventually get fixed so I don't know its a hard or soft matter.

Happy 2015 to you all


----------



## Kanasuke (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi I have a brand new Slatebook X2 out of the box, it starts out at (4.3-17R20-03-23). I know not to update
I'm going to try towelroot v1 now to unlock bootloader and get TWRP 2.8 on it.

What I want to know is how do I use the _"Prerooted latest OTA Rom : 4.3-17r20-05-24 STOCK ROOTED : Thanks juanig (mirror by mrzood)"_? as posted in this thread?
Is this a shortcut way to get permanent root on the device with the latest 4.3 OTA? And then do I install MayaMod *on top *of it afterwards?


----------



## Juanig (Jan 8, 2015)

Kanasuke said:


> Hi I have a brand new Slatebook X2 out of the box, it starts out at (4.3-17R20-03-23). I know not to update
> I'm going to try towelroot v1 now to unlock bootloader and get TWRP 2.8 on it.
> 
> What I want to know is how do I use the _"Prerooted latest OTA Rom : 4.3-17r20-05-24 STOCK ROOTED : Thanks juanig (mirror by mrzood)"_? as posted in this thread?
> Is this a shortcut way to get permanent root on the device with the latest 4.3 OTA? And then do I install MayaMod *on top *of it afterwards?

Click to collapse



Install Towelroot and use it, install flashify or Rashr to flash TWRP and reboot into it and flash MayaMod.


----------



## cartmanotfat (Jan 8, 2015)

Last week, Office for tablets has been released. It needs Android 4,4... I don't care what versions I have, but for this app it would be cool to have kitkat. Slatebook 14 got it, a portage might be possible ? :angel:
Or a petition to HP for providing us this "little" update ?


----------



## Juanig (Jan 8, 2015)

I've tried to port kitkat from Slatebook 14 and the result was a fully bricked tablet (Hp had to replace the whole motherboard) so don't hope a port from me... ask @BENETNATH for a kitkat or lollipop build


----------



## BENETNATH (Jan 8, 2015)

he he Juanig.
indeed, i made a couple a try, and still no success.
It seems that tegra sources are not that good, and tf701t is one of the only to have a working CM.
i still don't get why it's not working, as i don't even get the boot logo, even when i use a minimal ramdisk and a basic kernel.
that's really not an easy task, and i would definitively at least a sparring partner or a guru to bring assistance in this task.

In an indeal world, i would succeed in bring a working CM, then we could share cables between members, by just paying the sending fees. Once everybody would be unlocked, we could have a real community around this great device, which is totally underpowered atm.


----------



## Juanig (Jan 8, 2015)

BENETNATH said:


> he he Juanig.
> indeed, i made a couple a try, and still no success.
> It seems that tegra sources are not that good, and tf701t is one of the only to have a working CM.
> i still don't get why it's not working, as i don't even get the boot logo, even when i use a minimal ramdisk and a basic kernel.
> ...

Click to collapse



I know you've tried it and I thank you for it. Do you think AOSP sources would have the same outcome?


----------



## BENETNATH (Jan 8, 2015)

that's one of the possibilites i did not look at, mainly because AOSP is a real pain to compile on my VM. It takes litteraly dozens of hours to build..


----------



## Juanig (Jan 8, 2015)

BENETNATH said:


> that's one of the possibilites i did not look at, mainly because AOSP is a real pain to compile on my VM. It takes litteraly dozens of hours to build..

Click to collapse



If you want to use remotelly my linux machine (not big deal, 8gb RAM i3 3110M) and 50mbps connection just ask for it.


----------



## BENETNATH (Jan 8, 2015)

thanks, 
i'd prefer to work on a dedicated one, or on mine at least ^^ easier and faster


----------



## ipguy (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi all

Just got one from ebay and was wondering if anyone has successfully managed to install xposed and multiwindow support ?
I really want to use this baby with multiwindow so apps don't take up the entire page on launch, like a normal latop


----------



## BENETNATH (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi,

is there anybody with a tab, a cable, some spare time and enough knowledge to make some test for custom roms ??
keep in mind : i can't promise you that your tab won't explode or die in a dramatic way 

PM me


----------



## cartmanotfat (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi everybody, I don't know if you tried but I have installed a tempered glass on my slatebook. Now the screen is smooth and no more fingerprint. 
I have only a little problem : it's really less sensitive... Do you know a way to increase (by software I mean)  the touch sensivity? I had a touchpad and It was possible...


----------



## BENETNATH (Feb 28, 2015)

hi folks,

quick post to tell you that a new recovery is available in the dev thread.
Tha main news is that there is a MTP function, in the mount part. If you have the cable, that allows to have direct access to internal sdcard through windows explorer.

One week off then good news should appear !


----------



## naruto1890 (Mar 2, 2015)

BENETNATH said:


> hi folks,
> 
> quick post to tell you that a new recovery is available in the dev thread.
> Tha main news is that there is a MTP function, in the mount part. If you have the cable, that allows to have direct access to internal sdcard through windows explorer.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello , one can learn more about it?


----------



## ianzappaian (Mar 4, 2015)

*I cant wait tell me more---ps the new recovery works great*



naruto1890 said:


> Hello , one can learn more about it?

Click to collapse



I cant wait tell me more---ps the new recovery works great


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## BENETNATH (Mar 10, 2015)

Hi folks,

i know that it was a long wait but we have some good news.
I've found help in the name of "Unjustified Dev", a recognized dev working also on other tegra4 devices.
He helped me to set-up vendor files and device tree for our device.
We had trouble with the recovery, which are now fixed with the new one.

We were not able until now to have a booting CM12, but we have a booting CM11, yes, android 4.4.4 is booting.
groumfi, another french guy from xda, helped also to build the rom and will help us in debugging 

The current status of the rom is alpha, some critical things are missing but it booted on three different tabs.
Status atm :
Working : Display, touchscreen, Wifi, Bluetooth, keyboard (but needs some fixes), trackpad
Not working : sound,  camera, accelerometer, USB, External storage notification...

We will  keep you aware if the progress but that is at least to bring some hope to all Slatebook X2 owners.

I know also that some users are stuck on 4.3 without cable, 4.2.2 users may had chance to flash the recovery without cable, and in this case, no worry to get CM11.
For 4.3 users, i was thinking to gather all actual users of the slatebook x2 and see how we can sort and help everybody to have access to a cable.
We could imagine that user pay the shipment cost to the following user etc until the cable gets back to it's owner
Here is a sheet to fill in : https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1oi190yBHNRIN47OSmpRLIuVio6OM8HiEhW48VZJG3sQ/edit?usp=sharing

It's open to edition, but please, be gentle


----------



## blender3d (Mar 10, 2015)

That are great news mate. I can't wait to have a system running in my slatebook without all of HPs mistakes. AS promised, if you may present the pinout of the cable i may try to print it from my 3d printer and spread it over the world. Just to let you know, your work in this is highly appreciated.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BENETNATH (Mar 10, 2015)

Pins are really small, but I'll give a try


----------



## BENETNATH (Mar 10, 2015)

BENETNATH said:


> Pins are really small, but I'll give a try

Click to collapse



OK,ive tried, but without cutting the cable its not feasible with my tools.
sorry


----------



## graham.hughes (Mar 13, 2015)

*Apostrophe!*

Sorry, I hate hijaking a thread, but this thread seems to have become the X2 forum!

I‘m using 4.3, and ... does no one else find this?  The apostrophe key (UK layout) seems to generate the wrong character - a U+2018 (left single quote) rather than a U+0027 (apostrophe).  The spell checker keeps telling my every contraction I write is wrong, and the key is useless in things like SSH sessions.

Is this normal?  Am I missing something?  Can I fix this?

Cheers,
Graham.


----------



## masterbox (Mar 18, 2015)

graham.hughes said:


> Sorry, I hate hijaking a thread, but this thread seems to have become the X2 forum!
> 
> I‘m using 4.3, and ... does no one else find this?  The apostrophe key (UK layout) seems to generate the wrong character - a U+2018 (left single quote) rather than a U+0027 (apostrophe).  The spell checker keeps telling my every contraction I write is wrong, and the key is useless in things like SSH sessions.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe try external keyboard helper ? 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:49 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:47 AM ----------




BENETNATH said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> i know that it was a long wait but we have some good news.
> I've found help in the name of "Unjustified Dev", a recognized dev working also on other tegra4 devices.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks I'll have a look at your spreadsheet, as I'm stuck in 4.3...

Sent from my GT-N5110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## blender3d (Mar 18, 2015)

Just a little note. The update before the very least one (also 4.3) did accept towelroot v1 as well. You may try to root anyway

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ianzappaian (Mar 18, 2015)

*new rom*

where can we download new rom


----------



## masterbox (Mar 18, 2015)

blender3d said:


> Just a little note. The update before the very least one (also 4.3) did accept towelroot v1 as well. You may try to root anyway
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Unfortunately I have the last one... 

Sent from my GT-N5110 using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## BENETNATH (Mar 18, 2015)

ianzappaian said:


> where can we download new rom

Click to collapse



when it will be almost ready ;*)


----------



## CyBork2000 (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi,

I´m also one of those guys which updated to 4.3
and i´m also not able to root the device.
I tried the 
Towelroot v 1  > System hangs until i get the message wait or quit
Towelroot v3  > Message device not supported.

any other solutions to get the Build 4.3-17r20-05-24 rooted ?


----------



## kseise (Mar 25, 2015)

I am running 4.3 and followed your guide while using the cable.  Everything seemed to go fine, but I am geting a message that I do not have root.  Any advice on how to fix this?


----------



## blender3d (Mar 25, 2015)

CyBork2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I´m also one of those guys which updated to 4.3
> and i´m also not able to root the device.
> ...

Click to collapse



Unfortunately there is no known way to root without HP s proprietary cable. Instead you may try to find some newer apk rooter but i doupt it.
@skreise
Which instructions did you use?
Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## kseise (Mar 25, 2015)

I got it. I forgot to install Super SU when I was rooted.  Thanks for replying.

I have the cable and can send photos, but I can't test pin outs etc.  Would this help anyone?

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## ianzappaian (May 1, 2015)

*update*

Any news about rom update---no posts for 4 weeks---has the x2 been forgotten


----------



## BENETNATH (May 4, 2015)

hi,

sorry to stay on mute.
i've got no internet at home, no computer to build and no spare time, which is currently not the best set-up to progress.
in addition, we had a working folder which was able to build a booting rom, but with some update in sources, it's no broken and we have to find why.

there are some few people involved in the dev, and even interested in this tab that i'm thinking of selling it before it's outdated completely..


----------



## blender3d (May 4, 2015)

I'm afraid to step in as well. The problems with power management and that it turns on itself killed both batteries that terribly that I can't run it for even 5 minutes without ac supply. I'll try to abandon it as long it gives even a small fee. That thing was the worst investment I've ever made.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## BENETNATH (May 7, 2015)

Hi guys,

sorry for staying on mute for some time.

Bad news incoming, i had to sell my tab. I'm quite broke, my wife had to take a second job.

Without spare time, without proper building rig and without the device, you can imagine that i won't be able to pursue some work on the tab.

To be honest, the dev was no as easy as we expected, even with source code released, getting it to boot was quite a nightmare.
The proprietary cable is really the thing that killed the tab, and i frankly thinkk that HP should reconsider this aspect in the future. I even mentioned that to the senior dev in charge of slatebook, at HP.

So, sorry guys, but i quit the boat.

I'll give you the actual only rom that booted, all sources are shared so everybody can take them there :

https://github.com/BENETNATH/
https://github.com/cm-maya/

ben


----------



## GrievousMcG (May 20, 2015)

BENETNATH said:


> Bad news incoming, i had to sell my tab. I'm quite broke, my wife had to take a second job.

Click to collapse



Sorry to hear about your situation, Ben. I hope it improves over time. Also thanks for all you have done in terms of creating a custom ROM and other technical wizardry to make this Slatebook a little more exciting. It's a real pity because on paper, it's a pretty good device and we could have a lot of fun with it but the cable price was a killer.

I'm still holding out for a cable but I might sell the slatebook if I don't find a cable at a reasonable price within 3 months.

Edit - just went to the HP Parts store and saw that the cable is still A$94 - what the hell, HP!?!?


----------



## blender3d (May 20, 2015)

Abandon it mate. HP did drive so many people half way insane with just this behavior. I'd like to thank you guys for all your work as well. This time it was not the users fault. Even if HP learns from this, I'm never going to buy an HP device again.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## kseise (May 23, 2015)

I am looking for a new linux workstation and have ruled out HP because of their handling of this tablet.  I am also buying a Brother laser for my next printer.  I am really disappointed in their stupid decision making and subsequent handling of this situation.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using XDA Free mobile app

---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:40 AM ----------

Where are you located?

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GrievousMcG (Jun 20, 2015)

blender3d said:


> Abandon it mate. HP did drive so many people half way insane with just this behavior.
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Apparently on the HP forum, one of the posters said that HP was going to roll out 4.4.X for this tablet but that was about 4 months ago. He chased up for an update eight days ago but hasn't heard anything since then. Yeah, this tablet is heading to the dustbin of history.

On the positive side, we made it to 100 plus pages on this forum. :good:


----------



## Overandout (Jun 25, 2015)

Can anyone help me with a harware related question?

I have 2 slatebook X2s, both are 64GB bought in Thailand.

One has a problem with the base (it won't charge the battery, only the tablet battery charges, I understand this to be a problem with the power circuit part of the base board) and the other has a smashed screen.
I have seen on here that HP charge stupid money for repairs, so I was thinking of getting a cheap factory reconditioned 16GB model when I visit the UK next month and ripping it apart for spares.

Will I get any problems with compatibility? As far as I can see I will be able to retain both original main borads in the tablets themselves, keeping the 64GB memory and user accounts etc. And it seems that the screens and base boards and batteries have only one part number each in all regions and all verisons, so they should be astraight swap right?

Any huge gaps in my master plan?


----------



## blender3d (Jun 25, 2015)

As soon as you are comfortable with disassembling a tablet it should be alright. Beside the problem about charging might also come from software. I would try a factory reset before. Good luck anyway

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Overandout (Jun 26, 2015)

blender3d said:


> As soon as you are comfortable with disassembling a tablet it should be alright. Beside the problem about charging might also come from software. I would try a factory reset before. Good luck anyway
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Thanks for the response. I have the service manual and the work doesn't seem complicated.

Are you sure about the charging issue?

My understanding is that the base of the X2 was nothing more than a dock, and all the Chipset / memory / OS was in the tablet part. I don't believe that there is even any firmware in the base part?


----------



## blender3d (Jun 26, 2015)

Well to be honest I didn't measure the pins on the dock to identify some kind of adc based battery charge identifyer. But I would believe it has some kind of firmware and ic on it. However the slatebook all the time come up with the worst amount of different errors I have ever seen. Coming down to the android eco system they even managed to screw up the device so much, it even turns itself on randomly and causes very different issues with charging.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GrievousMcG (Jul 10, 2015)

One of the posters on the Slatebook x2 community has mentioned that he was able to root his Slatebook using the latest KingRoot application and is now able to run apps like Xposed Frameworks and the likes. Can anyone else verified this? 

I'll give it a shot when I check out this KingRoot application to see if it's safe.

EDIT: just saw that they have their own forum here in XDA so it must be legit.


----------



## lainol (Jul 13, 2015)

I can confirm it. Slatebook x2 with 4.3 rooted.


----------



## GrievousMcG (Jul 13, 2015)

lainol said:


> I can confirm it. Slatebook x2 with 4.3 rooted.

Click to collapse



Thanks buddy, mine is also rooted too.

Woohoo!!:victory:


----------



## Overandout (Jul 28, 2015)

My hardware repair went well. I just put the original motherboard in the new tablet. No problems.

If anyone wants a 32GB mother board (from a factory refurbished unit) just let me know.


----------



## jjta (Jul 30, 2015)

kingroot 4.5 is working use it if it doesn't work use kingo root 2.3 off the kingo root website. then follow up with kingroot 4.5 then install twrp using flashify. use the 2.8.10 version for maya its on the mayamod and development forums. then I say flash mayamod 2.0 it works great and looks up to date.


----------



## kvi (Aug 14, 2015)

Rooted with kingroot 4.5.0.722
Flashed TWRP 2.8.1 Recovery with flashify app 
Installing MayaMod 2.0 ..... OK!


----------



## Rydo111 (Aug 30, 2015)

kvi said:


> Rooted with kingroot 4.5.0.722
> Flashed TWRP 2.8.1 Recovery with flashify app
> Installing MayaMod 2.0 ..... OK!

Click to collapse



Hey kvi, I was thinking of giving MayaMod a go. What are your current thoughts on the root/ROM option compared to stock? Thanks for your time :good:.

Regards,

Rydo


----------



## smokeyrider (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm using MayaMod 2 and it works well. I haven't used 4.3 stock so can,t give a comparison.

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk


----------



## naruto1890 (Sep 4, 2015)

smokeyrider said:


> I'm using MayaMod 2 and it works well. I haven't used 4.3 stock so can,t give a comparison.
> 
> Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk

Click to collapse



Hi, could you share your impressions of the firmware? As the plate holds a charge, as the performance, how many screen consumes a charge, as well as how many free RAM? Also, could you share the full instructions on how you installed?


----------



## Rydo111 (Sep 5, 2015)

jjta said:


> kingroot 4.5 is working use it if it doesn't work use kingo root 2.3 off the kingo root website. then follow up with kingroot 4.5 then install twrp using flashify. use the 2.8.10 version for maya its on the mayamod and development forums. then I say flash mayamod 2.0 it works great and looks up to date.

Click to collapse



I tried King Root and Kingo root...both failed. Not sure why its not working for me.


----------



## swaaye (Sep 7, 2015)

I bought a used Slatebook X2 off eBay.  Been wanting to mess with Tegra 4.   This one came with 4.2.2 still installed thankfully.  I just rooted that easily with Towelroot v1.

I'm surprised there is so little development happening around this tablet.  I assume it bombed commercially and very few are out there.  That could be why HP has seemingly abandoned it.


----------



## jjta (Sep 17, 2015)

*Which version*



Rydo111 said:


> I tried King Root and Kingo root...both failed. Not sure why its not working for me.

Click to collapse



Sorry for the late reply but which version of kingroot and kingo root did you try? You will need to be on a pretty stable internet connection to get it working. I work offshore and it wasn't properly installing with a poor connection.


----------



## naruto1890 (Sep 20, 2015)

Guys, is there a possibility to return the android 4.2? Who is maya mod 2 .


----------



## Juanig (Sep 20, 2015)

naruto1890 said:


> Guys, is there a possibility to return the android 4.2? Who is maya mod 2 .

Click to collapse



I made a stock rooted 4.3 flashable zip, look at this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/android/development/hp-slatebook-x2-maya-development-thread-t2809038


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## naruto1890 (Sep 20, 2015)

Guys will either have our tablet cyanogenmod?


----------



## Rydo111 (Sep 20, 2015)

jjta said:


> Sorry for the late reply but which version of kingroot and kingo root did you try? You will need to be on a pretty stable internet connection to get it working. I work offshore and it wasn't properly installing with a poor connection.

Click to collapse



Thanks for your reply jjta; I tried a couple of different King Root versions that I could find (4.1, 4.5.0.722, 4.5.0.803)...I can't remember the Kingo Root version. I found it on their website about 3 weeks ago...I guess it was their latest at that time. I copy your comment regarding internet connection; mine is pretty good...the app does provide failure feedback during the process. Each time it said that no root method was available...the internet seemed fine. I'd be grateful if you have any tips for success.


----------



## jjta (Sep 21, 2015)

Rydo111 said:


> Thanks for your reply jjta; I tried a couple of different King Root versions that I could find (4.1, 4.5.0.722, 4.5.0.803)...I can't remember the Kingo Root version. I found it on their website about 3 weeks ago...I guess it was their latest at that time. I copy your comment regarding internet connection; mine is pretty good...the app does provide failure feedback during the process. Each time it said that no root method was available...the internet seemed fine. I'd be grateful if you have any tips for success.

Click to collapse



you need the kingo root version like 2.3 or 2.5.... It has a blue screen. That's the one that worked for me.


----------



## Rydo111 (Sep 21, 2015)

jjta said:


> you need the kingo root version like 2.3 or 2.5.... It has a blue screen. That's the one that worked for me.

Click to collapse



Sorry jjta, I'm a little confused; the latest Kingo Root version is 1.4.0. Do you mean 1.2.5?


----------



## jjta (Sep 22, 2015)

Rydo111 said:


> Sorry jjta, I'm a little confused; the latest Kingo Root version is 1.4.0. Do you mean 1.2.5?

Click to collapse



I went to kingoapp dot com and downloaded the root app apk straight from the site. If that doesn't work let me know and I'll get my slatebook and try it again.


----------



## naruto1890 (Sep 22, 2015)

Guys will CyanogenMod?


----------



## swaaye (Sep 24, 2015)

naruto1890 said:


> Guys will CyanogenMod?

Click to collapse



There was someone working on it months ago but he had to sell his tablet and that was the end of it.


----------



## NaturalBornCamper (Sep 29, 2015)

Anybody had trouble with their wifi?

My friend just bought this tablet and she has to be sitting on the wifi router to get internet signal. Same with hotspots from our phones. Additionnally, bluetooth is not detecting any other android device.

I searched online and on this XDA thread but found nobody with the same problem. Even tried factory reset but still internet very slow


----------



## blender3d (Sep 29, 2015)

Sounds to me like the antenna cable inside is not connected. If you still have guarantee you should replace it. Elseway you must open it up and fix the cable. Ifixit.com or another poster on this forum might help you opening this thing. There was one on the slatebook threads who already opened them

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## naruto1890 (Oct 7, 2015)

Guys, is there any android 4.2 firmware ?


----------



## blender3d (Oct 7, 2015)

Only the very first version officially from HP is 4.2 I guess

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## naruto1890 (Oct 7, 2015)

blender3d said:


> Only the very first version officially from HP is 4.2 I guess
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



No, it is flashing, the official did not install.


----------



## naruto1890 (Oct 11, 2015)

Guys, what is it http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=54529156&postcount=55


----------



## scanline (Nov 21, 2015)

Slatebook died a slow death willing to sell the data cable anywhere in the us for 35 including shipping send me a message for details not trying to rip anyone off I paid 53 with shipping


----------



## jahsoldi3r (Nov 21, 2015)

scanline said:


> Slatebook died a slow death willing to sell the data cable anywhere in the us for 35 including shipping send me a message for details not trying to rip anyone off I paid 53 with shipping

Click to collapse



i want the data cable. but it will be a while before i can purchase it. i use a prepaid credit card and it expired. i'm from the caribbean and i use a skybox service based in florida. 

if you still have it in a week or so i will take it. just keep me close...

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk


----------



## blender3d (Nov 22, 2015)

Actually there is a disgusting sidefact about the slatebook. I developed a simple application to write serial commands to different CDC USB devices (arduino and alikes). When I connect my devices to the slatebook's USB, my application gets called because of vid pid filter of android. Until that it is all fine. But when I connect the key dock my application gets called as well. I can imagine two possible reasons. Firstly there is a simple atmega inside which sends key commands. That would be way sad as they didn't even setup a real keyboard controller inside. Second possibility would be that they are implementing some kind of low level console which would set us able to implement about every hack we could imagine.

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jjta (Feb 24, 2016)

Going to sell my slatebook. It's rooted and running mayamod 2.0 I love it for travel and also works great with my games/emulators and my moga. I just want someone who will appreciate it to buy it. If interested inbox me. Otherwise I'll sell it on ebay.


----------



## leptdre (Dec 16, 2016)

please could some one backup the Battery widget apk and send it to me , i run a debloat and  it was gone


----------



## blender3d (Dec 16, 2016)

I'll have a look at it tomorrow

Sent from my GT-N7100 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## jtrosky (Jan 14, 2017)

My Slatebook x2 is still the best 2-in-one with a full dock (with battery) available.  I've owned many of the Asus Transformer devices (TF101, TF700 etc), but they always had issues - both hardware and software based issues).  I much prefer the Slatebook x2 over any of the Transformer devices.

Unless I'm missing something, there really isn't anything better than that the x2 available - even to this day?  My Slatebook x2 is probably the fastest device I've ever used.  It's just a shame it's stuck on Android 4.x.  Starting to have issues loading certain apps, etc. because of the old OS.   But - I still use it daily and just can't find a true replacement.  I've overcome most of the issues after getting root, but still has very fast battery drain when docked...  But it has a great screen, great keyboard, very fast, extra battery in dock and generally designed well.   I just wish HP actually supported the damn thing past Android 4.x...

What I'd *really* like to see is a 13" version running RemixOS or Phoenix OS!    

Sent from my A1160 using Tapatalk


----------



## fantasticrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I took the risk and bought an HP Slatebook x2 today. I heard mixed optimism regarding its superiority over the other HP "offerings" as we might call them ... but it was hard for me to resist the Tegra 4 and bundled keyboard dock. As a grad student, I need a versatile input system, and I wasn't sure I wanted to wait for the next ASUS Transformer tablet to come out. Plus, I keep hearing bad things here about ASUS customer service and so on.

The Slatebook apparently ships with 4.2.2, which isn't too shabby, and it does have multiple SD expansion slots and a USB 2.0 port. So, not exactly up to snuff with the new Transformer rumors, but I couldn't really wait to go mobile because I do web design and I'm stuck on a desktop computer (hard to show off my work from my bedroom, y'know).

What I'm wondering now is, who's going to achieve root for me? 
Also, what's the general consensus here on this particular device? All I've seen on these forums about it is a bunch of spam threads from a troll.

Thoughts?

--Fantastic Rat


----------



## LuciferAust (Jan 23, 2017)

jtrosky said:


> My Slatebook x2 is still the best 2-in-one with a full dock (with battery) available.  I've owned many of the Asus Transformer devices (TF101, TF700 etc), but they always had issues - both hardware and software based issues).  I much prefer the Slatebook x2 over any of the Transformer devices.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something, there really isn't anything better than that the x2 available - even to this day?  My Slatebook x2 is probably the fastest device I've ever used.  It's just a shame it's stuck on Android 4.x.  Starting to have issues loading certain apps, etc. because of the old OS.   But - I still use it daily and just can't find a true replacement.  I've overcome most of the issues after getting root, but still has very fast battery drain when docked...  But it has a great screen, great keyboard, very fast, extra battery in dock and generally designed well.   I just wish HP actually supported the damn thing past Android 4.x...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



heh
I also bought the A1160 and slatebook x2. I miss the touch screen with the a1160 and hate how can't really upgrade x2. I'm looking at perhaps a 2:1 tablet with remixOS to be able to upgrade (like the Hi10 pro with the Z8350 chip).


----------



## jtrosky (Jan 23, 2017)

LuciferAust said:


> heh
> I also bought the A1160 and slatebook x2. I miss the touch screen with the a1160 and hate how can't really upgrade x2. I'm looking at perhaps a 2:1 tablet with remixOS to be able to upgrade (like the Hi10 pro with the Z8350 chip).

Click to collapse



Funny that you should mention that...  I just recently ordered this 11.7" 2-in-1 device that comes with dual-boot Windows 10 and RemixOS 2.0 - it's a tablet with a dock'able keyboard, 4gb RAM and 64gb ROM - it's called the Onda oBook 11 Plus.  Basically, it's the A1160 on steroids: 

Tablet:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/252660620759

Keyboard dock:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/122258164398

No US sellers though, so you have to order from China.  Will be interesting to see the quality - but it seems decent (all metal, etc).  Although, upgrading Remix will be an issue most likely.  But for ~$275 total, it seems like you get a lot of bang for the buck...  Will definitely report my findings.

The A1160 is just so cheap - even though my unit was fully functional, it's already starting to have issues with the keyboard and the battery life sucks..  I'm sure that it's not going to last long - and is not very practical with the short battery life....  

By the way, I did start an A1160 thread here:
 https://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=3533715

Sent from my HP SlateBook 10 x2 PC using Tapatalk


----------



## groumfi (Feb 28, 2017)

*Offering the cable*

Hi there,
I've sold my HP Slatebook X2
I still have this $$$ cable that helped to root the tablet
If somebody is interested with it (free) please PM
Cheers
S.


----------



## Schu_Ger (Mar 3, 2017)

*groumfi*

Small news in PM (about USB-Cable).


----------

